# Framed - daily film guessing game



## ska invita (Mar 29, 2022)

Another thread wont hurtle

Shows you  5 increasingly easy screengrabs from a film - guess the film as quickly as poss









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Got todays in one - you know why? it was out of respect (clue)

Framed #18
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Mar 29, 2022)

Didn't get it - the final image was familiar, but I've never seen the movie 



Spoiler



(it's a really famous movie, but gangster stuff bores me).


----------



## ska invita (Mar 29, 2022)

yeah usually its frames 5 and 6 where they show the key stars / iconic moments


----------



## surreybrowncap (Mar 29, 2022)

Yeah - took me 4 frames to get it.
This could come addictive - another distraction from working!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2022)

got it in one 

Framed #18
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



I'll do this one, I  have no time for word puzzles other than crosswords.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 29, 2022)

Totally clueless until frame 6 gave it away.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 29, 2022)

Framed #18
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 29, 2022)

Three - but "knew" it from the first frame 

Framed #18
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## souljacker (Mar 29, 2022)

Easy!

Framed #18
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Mar 30, 2022)

just goes to show how much of a film you dont take in - frame #2 looks unforgettable!


----------



## souljacker (Mar 30, 2022)

Another easy one!

Framed #19
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## izz (Mar 30, 2022)

Framed #19
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Mar 30, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Another easy one!
> 
> Framed #19
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...



Took me three - the first one is very very blah - how did you get it from that?


----------



## Storm Fox (Mar 30, 2022)

I got it 1 in beginners luck, but I have seen this film a few times

Framed #19
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




If frame 2 had been first I don't think I would have got it, not sure about frame 3, but would have got for sure on the other 3 frames.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 30, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Took me three - the first one is very very blah - how did you get it from that?


It's a UK police station and a UK copper in the distance and that was the first UK cop film that came into my head.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 30, 2022)

souljacker said:


> It's a UK police station and a UK copper in the distance and that was the first UK cop film that came into my head.



Lucky then! Though on my phone I couldn't tell that was a UK copper TBF.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 31, 2022)

Framed #20
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Guess one was Howls Moving Castle though i havent actually seen that


----------



## Storm Fox (Mar 31, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Framed #20
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly the same here. Got it on frame 2. I don't remember that frame 1 scene from the correct answer.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 31, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Exactly the same here. Got it on frame 2. I don't remember that frame 1 scene from the correct answer.


same same ... i can only think it comes towards the end of the film where theres a tower in which she confronts the main villain


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 31, 2022)

I've seen the film but back in the days when mushrooms were legal, dammed if I could remember the title though so ended up putting in any old shit just to get the answer - still none the wiser


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 31, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I've seen the film but back in the days when mushrooms were legal, dammed if I could remember the title though so ended up putting in any old shit just to get the answer - still none the wiser


Definitely a film for fun guys 😐


----------



## surreybrowncap (Mar 31, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I've seen the film but back in the days when mushrooms were legal, dammed if I could remember the title though so ended up putting in any old shit just to get the answer - still none the wiser


Were you a Druid?


----------



## souljacker (Mar 31, 2022)

Got it in one again! Only because I knew it was a <no spoilers> film and just guessed the first one that came into my head

Framed #20
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 31, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Got it in one again! Only because I knew it was a <no spoilers> film and just guessed the first one that came into my head
> 
> Framed #20
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


I used the exact same logic  

Framed #20
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Scaggs (Mar 31, 2022)

I thought it was another <no spoilers> film. Had to ask someone nearby in the end who watches them non-stop
Framed #20
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 31, 2022)

Framed #20
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## nottsgirl (Mar 31, 2022)

Frame 2.


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 1, 2022)

Got it in one.
Framed #21
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I didn't really recognise the film from that frame but it was the answer that popped into my head, the subconscious is amazing


----------



## ska invita (Apr 4, 2022)

hard to see the opening frame.... here it is big









(got it in one ! smug)
Framed #24
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Apr 4, 2022)

I failed because it's a film I'd never heard of.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2022)

scifisam said:


> I failed because it's a film I'd never heard of.


was really popular at the time -- the soundtrack sold very well - i think the male lead (final frame) was at the height of his popularity too

i got it in three!


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 5, 2022)

I  got that in 3 too


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 5, 2022)

Framed #25
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Ooh.  Cross with this. I not only know and like this film, I watched it again about a fortnight ago.


----------



## Voley (Apr 5, 2022)

Framed #25
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Apr 5, 2022)

ska invita said:


> was really popular at the time -- the soundtrack sold very well - i think the male lead (final frame) was at the height of his popularity too
> 
> i got it in three!



Are we talking about the same movie? The Witch doesn't seem to have any famous men in it.

(Not a spoiler - it's yesterday's)


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Are we talking about the same movie? The Witch doesn't seem to have any famous men in it.
> 
> (Not a spoiler - it's yesterday's)


ah my mistake, i was talking about todays one 

I dont see many news films but went out of my way to see The Witch as critics were falling over themselves about it - is really great I think - deserving of the hype


----------



## Leafster (Apr 8, 2022)

This is the first one I've got in less than 4 attempts! 

Framed #28
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 8, 2022)

Yup. 

Framed #28
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Apr 8, 2022)

Framed #28
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Yeah - the second frame nails it..


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 8, 2022)

Pleased to get in 2 today


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 8, 2022)

Framed #28
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




With this Heardle and Wordle I am going to find it hard to find enough time to fit in doing any work


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 8, 2022)

Got it in 4 - the first three were just wasted guesses as I didn't recognise the frames and the 4th one was another, but more educated, guess


----------



## surreybrowncap (Apr 8, 2022)

We'll all be back to do the same one tomorrow...


----------



## scifisam (Apr 8, 2022)

Also two today. The first frame could have been almost anything, but the second frame was obvious.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 8, 2022)

Wot Sam said. 

One problem with this game is that if you have no idea you still have to choose a film. Just have to type any old thing in to get the next frame.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 9, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Wot Sam said.
> 
> One problem with this game is that if you have no idea you still have to choose a film. Just have to type any old thing in to get the next frame.


You can submit an empty box.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 9, 2022)

Tried it for the first time, got it in three.

I would be more pleased with that score if I hadn't, in a weird coincidence, watched the film two hours earlier.


----------



## keybored (Apr 9, 2022)

Plagiarism 








						Guess the film from the 42:00 screenshot.
					

In this thread we take screenshots of films at the 42 minute mark and post them here. Then try and guess the films.  Here are some for starters, I'll be back in a couple of hours.     1      2      3      4      5




					www.urban75.net


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Also two today. The first frame could have been almost anything, but the second frame was obvious.


Not if you haven't seen the film! Got it in three despite that


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 9, 2022)

Framed #29
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




took me 4 goes today


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2022)

Framed #29
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




same as and that frame is giving it away



Spoiler



. In my defense I did name other marvel/dc films as something about that soft focus tenement shot in the first one reminded me of the styles.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 9, 2022)

5! I shall hang my head in shame.

I read it wrongly and it's five, not six. Given that I have seen the movie it really would be shameful not to get it on that fifth picture.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 9, 2022)

Framed #29
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Winot (Apr 9, 2022)

Framed #29
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 10, 2022)

I got my first guess in 1 after failing a lot after my initial success.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 10, 2022)

Framed #30
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I knew I’d seen it from the first one… but I was leaping around all over the place.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2022)

Framed #30
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Dr. Furface (Apr 10, 2022)

Framed #30
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩

🙄


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 10, 2022)

Framed #30
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




got it in one


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 10, 2022)

Yes!! If I didn't get this one my partner would wonder what happened to the real Mr BoxRoom.

Framed #30
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## scifisam (Apr 10, 2022)

BoxRoom said:


> Yes!! If I didn't get this one my partner would wonder what happened to the real Mr BoxRoom.
> 
> Framed #30
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛



Exactly the same here.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 10, 2022)

Framed #30
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 11, 2022)

1)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 11, 2022)

Framed #31
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 11, 2022)

Framed #31
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 11, 2022)

Framed #31
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I have seen this (not a patch on the original) but I was convinced that the guy in silhouette in Frame 1 was Brad Pitt (it isn't) which totally led me down the wrong track.


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 12, 2022)

I got on the last frame. But I've never seen the film and I have no idea what frame 2 has to do with it.

Framed #32
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 12, 2022)

Framed #32
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Voley (Apr 12, 2022)

Framed #32
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Apr 12, 2022)

yeah me too! 
Framed #32
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




such a good part of the film that


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 12, 2022)

Framed #32
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Took me 5 goes but given I haven't seen it that's not bad


----------



## Voley (Apr 12, 2022)

ska invita said:


> yeah me too!
> Framed #32
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> ...


Yep. 



Spoiler



The opening 5 minutes are ace. Weirdly unnerving and quite faithful to the book. I think the only main difference is you find out the demons name in the book but apart from that it has the dogfight, the exorcist already on his last legs, the statue lit up by the sun etc. Ace. I love that they got the atmosphere so well.]


----------



## Knotted (Apr 13, 2022)

Framed #33
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Like the film but those weren't particularly helpful frames IMO.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 13, 2022)

nope


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Framed #33
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Framed #33
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

BANG


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 13, 2022)

I wasn't expecting my wild guess to be correct.

Framed #33
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 13, 2022)

I got it on the last frame, but again, I've not seen the film


----------



## Leafster (Apr 13, 2022)

I've not seen the film and know nothing about it so it's fail from me today.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 13, 2022)

Framed #33
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




My first failure I have seen it but didn't think much of it which is probably why I didn't recognise it


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 13, 2022)

Never even heard of it let along seen it, so, Nope


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 13, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Never even heard of it let along seen it, so, Nope


You've not missed much


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2022)

Spoiler



should be called scott pilgrim is a nonce tbf


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 13, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> should be called <spoiler snipped>


Hey - fucking spoiler that shit!  

Fortunately I played before I scrolled to the end.  

Framed #33
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 13, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Framed #33
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...



I know of it but never watched it, it was one of those peak mid-late 2000's cool films, the end process of American nerdcore.

Going back to that genre Spaced has probably aged very badly but at least it was at the start of that trend.


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 13, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> I know of it but never watched it, it was one of those peak mid-late 2000's cool films, the end process of American nerdcore.
> 
> Going back to that genre Spaced has probably aged very badly but at least it was at the start of that trend.


I would say Spaced has aged well, but then it came out right when I was it's target demographic so I really like it and may be biased  .


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 13, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> I would say Spaced has aged well, but then it came out right when I was it's target demographic so I really like it and may be biased  .



Oh I loved it at the time, it was very much my bag, but I can only imagine how much its dated so I daren't go back. Scott Pilgrim must look even worse if you've not seen it


----------



## scifisam (Apr 13, 2022)

5. I loathe that movie.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 14, 2022)

in 2 today - how does that compare?


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 14, 2022)

I got it 4, but it's another film I haven't seen.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 14, 2022)

4 but those were some fairly generic shots


----------



## Leafster (Apr 14, 2022)

Not seen it but got a feeling of what it was by the 4th frame

Framed #34
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 14, 2022)

I got it in two. 



Spoiler



It was the German spelling that gave it away


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 14, 2022)

Easiest second shot so far. 

Framed #34
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 14, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I got it in two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: In combination with



The actual star of the film being in the background!


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 14, 2022)

Framed #34
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




ditto spanglechick and Magnus McGinty 

The second shot makes it obvious


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 14, 2022)

Out of interest I just checked the rest. Shot 3 screamingly easy.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Apr 14, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Out of interest I just checked the rest. Shot 3 screamingly easy.


Yes - just about to say that!


----------



## Voley (Apr 14, 2022)

Framed #34
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Voley (Apr 14, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Out of interest I just checked the rest. Shot 3 screamingly easy.


Yep.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 14, 2022)

did anyone see this at the cinema? first time ive ever seen the entire audience (2/3rds full) stay till the last credit had rolled - and this was a generic cinema not an arthouse one


----------



## surreybrowncap (Apr 14, 2022)

ska invita said:


> did anyone see this at the cinema? first time ive ever seen the entire audience (2/3rds full) stay till the last credit had rolled - and this was a generic cinema not an arthouse one


Yes - did see this in the cinema when it was first released. Can't remember if anyone got up to leave. Expect not.
Very moving with the actors and some of the real people portrayed filing past Schindler's grave....


----------



## Knotted (Apr 14, 2022)

Got in 6. Never seen the film. I know.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 14, 2022)

finally

Framed #34
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Winot (Apr 14, 2022)

Framed #34
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Apr 14, 2022)

Also two - definitely not a difficult one.


----------



## blairsh (Apr 14, 2022)

Framed #34
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never even seen it.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 14, 2022)

4


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 14, 2022)

5 but I could have got it earlier if I used my brain. Never seen it.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 14, 2022)

I imagine I won't have seen most of them. Obviously I've watched a lot of films but in fits and bursts; there's more that I haven't seen than have.


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 15, 2022)

This is the first film that I've not heard of. So a total fail.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 15, 2022)

Zero luck for me also. I expect yesterday was a fluke. It doesn’t appear to have heard of half the films I guess at.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 15, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Zero luck for me also. I expect yesterday was a fluke. It doesn’t appear to have heard of half the films I guess at.


which i think is good that theres a limited list of possible answers 

good level of answers in this though, not overall too obscure


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 15, 2022)

ska invita said:


> which i think is good that theres a limited list of possible answers
> 
> good level of answers in this though, not overall too obscure



Mostly films I’ve never seen.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 15, 2022)

I only recognised it at the last frame today, it was on the box last week and I’d recorded it


----------



## ska invita (Apr 15, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Mostly films I’ve never seen.


its a lot of cannon and popular really
back to the future, schindlers list, goodfellas, the excorcist, bladerunner, black panther etc


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 15, 2022)

I only recognised it at the last frame today, it was on the box last week and I’d recorded it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 15, 2022)

First guess based on


ska invita said:


> its a lot of cannon


_Guns At Batasi_?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 15, 2022)

Annoyingly I had this one on my mind after the first and second pics, but the third one made me go in a different direction 🤦‍♀️

Framed #35
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 15, 2022)

never seen it, never heard of it... didnt get it


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 15, 2022)

Two.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 15, 2022)

I have heard of the movie, but couldn't place it from those photos, so failed. I really like image six though.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 15, 2022)

Grr.  I recognised it from image two, but I had something else in mind from the first frame, so I over-rode the part of my brain that had it right.   

Framed #35
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 15, 2022)

5.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 15, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Grr.  I recognised it from image two, but I had something else in mind from the first frame, so I over-rode the part of my brain that had it right.
> 
> Framed #35
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> ...



At least you got it! I was clueless


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 16, 2022)

3 quickly knew the general area but a guess as to which


----------



## Winot (Apr 16, 2022)

Should/could have got it in one. 

Framed #36
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 16, 2022)

Winot said:


> Should/could have got it in one.
> 
> Framed #36
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


I knew the film in frame four, but couldn't think of it's name and unfortunately typing "That 



Spoiler



Clint Eastwood


 film referenced in 



Spoiler



Back to the Future Part II


" didn't cut it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 16, 2022)

I don't do westerns. Should have done random guesses


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 16, 2022)

Framed #36
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Should have got it in 2, easy in 3


----------



## Sue (Apr 16, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> 3 quickly knew the general area but a guess as to which


Me too.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 16, 2022)

Framed #36
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 16, 2022)

Framed #36
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 16, 2022)

Three for me too. 

Framed #36
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



At first I was going down completely the wrong path thinking it was Star Wars then Life of Brian before guessing the first western that came into my head lol


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 16, 2022)

Framed #36
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




5 for me, I got the genre on the second shot, the main star on the third but he did a lot of these films it was a bit random getting which one.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 16, 2022)

Another fail for me!



Spoiler



I was guessing westerns but didn't get the right one. I've never seen any Clint Eastwood movies. TBH with this game I'm starting to feel like I've never seen any movies at all.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 16, 2022)

Spoiler tags…


----------



## scifisam (Apr 16, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Spoiler tags…


Oops, edited!


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 17, 2022)

Framed #37
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler: Soilier



Really loved this film


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 17, 2022)

Proud of this one.  

Framed #37
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




That’s a double ace for me today for Heardle and Framed.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 17, 2022)

Never heard of it. 

Framed #37
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 17, 2022)

5. Got it with a wild guess


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 17, 2022)

Framed #37
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 17, 2022)

Framed #37
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 17, 2022)

If you've never seen this film you are missing out.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 17, 2022)

Didn't get it, Once I saw the title I vaguely remember seeing it but it clearly didn't stick too much in my memory.
Failed again at Heardle but I accept I'm pathetic at that.


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 17, 2022)

6


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 18, 2022)

Never seen or heard of it again.

Framed #38
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 18, 2022)

This is a great film. Kicking myself not to have got it on the one before.  

Framed #38
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 18, 2022)

Never seen it. Never even heard of it. But I really don't like horror films so avoid it at all possible.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 18, 2022)

nope


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 18, 2022)

I haven't worked out how to share my result but got it in 5. 

I'm into this now. I've lurked for a few days but got the last 3 so I guess I'm hooked.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 18, 2022)

Framed #38
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 18, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I haven't worked out how to share my result but got it in 5.


Just click the green 'Share' button after you get it, then paste where you want to post it 👍


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 18, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Just click the green 'Share' button after you get it, then paste where you want to post it 👍


Ah! Thanks


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 18, 2022)

I think this is the first one I've completely missed - wouldn't have gotten it if I'd seen every frame, in order, with sound.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 18, 2022)

It's a decent enough film with a very good cast, but it's certainly not one I would have consciously chosen to watch myself based on the précis alone


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 18, 2022)

Didn't get but not seen or even heard of the movie


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 18, 2022)

Not a clue and never seen it


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 18, 2022)

I think all of you should give it a go. 

Not sure the lead actress has ever been in a bad film.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 18, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I think all of you should give it a go.
> 
> Not sure the lead actress has ever been in a bad film.


Definitely not terrible


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 18, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Never seen it. Never even heard of it. But I really don't like horror films so avoid it at all possible.


It will be the same for me then.....but I'll give it a go.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 18, 2022)

Framed #38
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 18, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Not sure the lead actress has ever been in a bad film


Sadly, I found this one recently...
 A Long Way Down
An absolute stinker


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 18, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> It will be the same for me then.....but I'll give it a go.


I read the plot on wiki......and I crapped my pants....


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 19, 2022)

5 again


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 19, 2022)

First one drew what turned out to be a completely wrong stab in the dark, but nailed it on 2 as I've seen it - even if you've not you have a good chance of getting it thanks to the last three pics.

Framed #39
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 19, 2022)

not seen it didnt get it poor result maybe still asleep


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 19, 2022)

Knew the subject didn't know the film. He's shit


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 19, 2022)

Framed #39
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 19, 2022)

Fuck me. Saved by the skin of my teeth from a third total failure in a row. 

Framed #39
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 19, 2022)

Framed #39
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Despite me not having seen it the 5th photo was a dead giveaway


----------



## ska invita (Apr 19, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Despite me not having seen it the 5th photo was a dead giveaway


having not seen it i feel like i have achieved something today by guessing it in 4
...is this grounds to be able to retire? 🤞


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 19, 2022)

Framed #39
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 19, 2022)

Framed #39
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Saw it quite recently. This thread is the fucking worst for spoilers, though.  I’m always in terrors that I’ll see something before I see the link to play that will render it pointless.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 19, 2022)

Artaxerxes, spoilers!

Probably should have got it at four really, despite not having seen the film.

Framed #39
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 19, 2022)

6. I’ve seen it as well.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 20, 2022)

Framed #40
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never even heard of it never mind seen it


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 20, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Framed #40
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


Same


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 20, 2022)

I have actually seen this and immediately filed it under



Spoiler



shit american stoner comedy


 and forgot all of it so even the final frame wasn't enough.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 20, 2022)

Ha! 5
Wild guess. Never seen it


----------



## Leafster (Apr 20, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Framed #40
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...





Artaxerxes said:


> Same


Ditto


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 20, 2022)

Framed #40
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Also never heard if it or seen it!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 20, 2022)

Framed #40
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I was all over the shop with my guesses, should have got it on 4 but had a 



Spoiler



facial hair wobble


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 20, 2022)

Never seen or heard of it. 

Framed #40
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MrCurry (Apr 20, 2022)

Well I’ve tried this game at least ten times now and haven‘t got a single one. And I feel like I’ve watched thousands of movies in my time. Safe to say my view is it’s too hard, but good if y’all are doing well at it and enjoying it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 20, 2022)

first time today...

Framed #40
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Apr 20, 2022)

Framed #40
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I have seen it, and enabling me to get this answer is the only positive thing I could say about it.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 20, 2022)

nope


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 20, 2022)

Didn’t get it, haven’t seen it or even heard of it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 20, 2022)

Urban's changed


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 20, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Urban's changed



2015 me remembered it and didn't rate it


DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if Role Models still holds up


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 20, 2022)

Have heard of it.  Haven’t seen it.  Not appealing to me.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 21, 2022)

Framed #41
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Yes!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 21, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Framed #41
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


BANG 😎

Framed #41
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 21, 2022)

Framed #41
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Yes


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 21, 2022)

Framed #41
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Yes!!


----------



## MrCurry (Apr 21, 2022)

ok, first time I’ve succeeded!  

Framed #41
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 21, 2022)

yeah got it , disappointing guess number


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 21, 2022)

Framed #41
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



I pleased with that. I've seen the film once at the cinema when it was first released.


----------



## InfoBurner (Apr 21, 2022)

Framed #41
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




No messing!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 21, 2022)

Got it in 3.


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 21, 2022)

.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 21, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Urban's changed


i dont know, lots of moaning and complaining going on - standard


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 21, 2022)

ska invita said:


> i dont know, lots of moaning and complaining going on - standard


The _quality_ of moaning just isn't up to the old standard though 😢


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 21, 2022)

I’ve heard of it but never seen it so another fail.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 21, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I’ve heard of it but never seen it so another fail.



Yeah you should have seen it
And even without seeing it you should have guessed it
You really have failed


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 21, 2022)

Spoiler: Come on, people!




Main plot point
Protagonist
Protagonist and main plot point
Significant supporting character
Antagonist
REALLY FUCKING CLEAR PICTURE OF EPONYMOUS PROTAGONIST AS USED IN TRAILERS, POSTERS AND THE OPENING CREDITS


----------



## Knotted (Apr 21, 2022)

Another one I've never seen.  I know.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 21, 2022)

Framed #41
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 21, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Yeah you should have seen it
> And even without seeing it you should have guessed it
> You really have failed



I sort of got bored of Tarantino.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 21, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I sort of got bored of Tarantino.


.....immediately at Pulp Fiction it would seem.
Also there are clear iconic images here, that anyone vaguely aware of key Hollywood films should know.
There's no excuse for such abject failure.
I would be ashamed, and can't understand why you would post so keenly to show your  ignorance.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 21, 2022)

Nah not seen or heard of it.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 21, 2022)

Framed #41
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Surprised myself I got it to tbh, I've seen it but not sure I managed to get to the end


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 21, 2022)

ska invita said:


> .....immediately at Pulp Fiction it would seem.
> Also there are clear iconic images here, that anyone vaguely aware of key Hollywood films should know.
> There's no excuse for such abject failure.
> I would be ashamed, and can't understand why you would post so keenly to show your  ignorance.



I’m more into art house stuff than MTV cult shite really. We don’t all like the same thing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 21, 2022)

Spoiler



Jackie Brown is probably Tarantinos best film. Also includes this banger:


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 21, 2022)

In 4



Spoiler



It’s an on ok movie, wouldn’t call it iconic, stylish for sure, and one of Tarantinos better films.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 21, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I’m more into art house stuff than MTV cult shite really. We don’t all like the same thing.


We're all disappointed in you
More effort required


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 21, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I’m more into art house stuff


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣









































🤣


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 21, 2022)

Whatever tickles you.


----------



## Sue (Apr 21, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I sort of got bored of Tarantino.





Spoiler



It's much better than pretty much all his others. As a friend says 'it's the favourite Tarantino film of people who don't really like Tarantino films.


----------



## Sue (Apr 21, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie Brown is probably Tarantinos best film. Also includes this banger:





Sue said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's much better than pretty much all his others. As a friend says 'it's the favourite Tarantino film of people who don't really like Tarantino films.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 21, 2022)

Sue said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's much better than pretty much all his others. As a friend says 'it's the favourite Tarantino film of people who don't really like Tarantino films.



I’ll give it a whirl then. 👍


----------



## ska invita (Apr 21, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I’ll give it a whirl then. 👍


Slippery slope into the MTV cult, best leave it


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 21, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Slippery slope into the MTV cult, best leave it



Are you bored or something?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 21, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Are you bored or something?


Yeah ... Trying my best to spice up the thread.
The next person who says I've  Never Heard It on the Heardle thread is going to get it both barrels


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 21, 2022)

Framed #41
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 21, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I sort of got bored of Tarantino.


Spoilers!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 21, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> Spoilers!


Not for the _art house crowd_ we apparently have here


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 21, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> Spoilers!



Yes, apologies. I’ve been careful about spoilers but wasn’t expecting the OP to start needling me simply because I hadn’t seen one of the films.



DaveCinzano said:


> Not for the _art house crowd_ we apparently have here



Do you consider my tastes lofty or something?


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 21, 2022)

Framed #41
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I knew I recognised the first frame. More so than the second, in fact.  Just couldn’t place it.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 21, 2022)

Apologies spanglechick 
My guard dropped as I was being needled. 
I don’t think it’s right that people are needled for not having seen a film.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 21, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I don’t think it’s right that people are needled for not having seen a film.


You should have seen it then if you dont like it


----------



## scifisam (Apr 21, 2022)

Anyway... it took me four goes despite having seen the movie. I don't think it's all that well-known of a film TBH. 

Sometimes the pictures are darker than I remember them being in the actual movie, but maybe that's just my phone.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 21, 2022)

ska invita said:


> You should have seen it then if you dont like it


I'm sure it's better than Gummo, released the same year.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 22, 2022)

Boo. 

Should’ve got it on the one before. 

Framed #42
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 22, 2022)

No idea again.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 22, 2022)

Nup, had no idea. TBH one of the reasons I'm keeping going is that I'm amused that I apparently know so few movies.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 22, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Nah not seen or heard of it.


Brilliant film imo- and I'm not a fan of Taratino.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 22, 2022)

Framed #42
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



But never seen it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 22, 2022)

Framed #42
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 22, 2022)

Heard of it, never seen it, didn't get it


----------



## ska invita (Apr 22, 2022)

Heard of it, never seen it, got it (in 5)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 22, 2022)

Framed #42
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 22, 2022)

Framed #42
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 22, 2022)

Framed #42
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Another film I have never seen nor heard of


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 22, 2022)

Framed #42
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Got it in 4 Adam Driver was the give away


----------



## ska invita (Apr 22, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> No idea again.


Brave post


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 22, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Heard of it, never seen it


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 22, 2022)

Spoiler: Today’s film



…probably should have won best picture the year it was nominated.  I think it might be Spike Lee’s best work (though admittedly I am not a fan and haven’t seen them all).


----------



## Knotted (Apr 22, 2022)

Got it in six. Honestly I hated this film and I've been trying to erase it from my mind.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 22, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Got it in six. Honestly I hated this film and I've been trying to erase it from my mind.


Strong opinion! How come so bad?


----------



## 8ball (Apr 22, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Got it in six. Honestly I hated this film and I've been trying to erase it from my mind.



I didn't get it.  No idea what it was.


----------



## Knotted (Apr 22, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Strong opinion! How come so bad?





Spoiler



I remember it being watchable, it just rubbed me up the wrong way. It just seemed so disappointing that the only way to discuss these issues was through copaganda and the calming hand of the concerned establishment. Also just shallow characterisation and almost cartoonish at points, it might have been more interesting to make the Klan just a little less redneck cliché. Just in general not very good. The most powerful bits were the clips of the Charlottesville protest at the end which were just tagged on but made me think I'd rather watch a documentary. This stuff deserves more substance/seriousness. Even the main theme of sounding "white" on the telephone was done so much more sharply in _Sorry to Bother You_.

Damn it's all flooding back now. Need to repress the memory of it!!


----------



## 8ball (Apr 22, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Damn it's all flooding back now. Need to repress the memory of it!!



Can I ask which film it is just in case I want to take a look?


----------



## Knotted (Apr 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> Can I ask which film it is just in case I want to take a look?



In spoiler code just in case anybody has still not done their daily framed



Spoiler



Blakkklansman



Should say my opinion seems to be a minority one.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 22, 2022)

Knotted said:


> In spoiler code just in case anybody has still not done their daily framed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aahhhh.   Yeah, heard of it.  Thanks.


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 22, 2022)

Didn’t get it, might have got it if I’d thought, not seen it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 22, 2022)

This thread is starting to feel like a meta remake of _Multiplicity_, but with ATOMIC SUPLEX in the Michael Keaton role 🤣


----------



## 8ball (Apr 22, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> This thread is starting to feel like a meta remake of _Multiplicity_, but with ATOMIC SUPLEX in the Michael Keaton role 🤣



I liked this post because it looks like it might lead to some interesting comments.

I didn't understand it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> I liked this post because it looks like it might lead to some interesting comments.
> 
> I didn't understand it.


You can be the likeably confused ATOMIC SUPLEX-Michael Keaton 😉


----------



## 8ball (Apr 22, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> You can be the likeably confused ATOMIC SUPLEX-Michael Keaton 😉



Cool.  

Didn't understand that one either.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 23, 2022)

Tough frames for this one.  

Framed #43
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 23, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Tough frames for this one.
> 
> Framed #43
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> ...





Spoiler: Spoiler



annoyed I didn't get it. I love the soundtrack.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 23, 2022)

Never seen it so a pure guess

Framed #43
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Winot (Apr 23, 2022)

Framed #43
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 23, 2022)

Framed #43
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



fairly easy on the "Find Amy" billboard....if you've seen it I guess


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 23, 2022)

Failed today.


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 23, 2022)

Framed #43
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




That wasn't easy


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 23, 2022)

nope


----------



## Knotted (Apr 23, 2022)

Another classic film I've not seen.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2022)

Tough grind today

Framed #43
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 23, 2022)

Framed #43
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




and I've seen it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Framed #43
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Wrong, girl 🤣


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 24, 2022)

Got it in 5 today. First 4 were just any old film put in to get the next clue tbh


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 24, 2022)

in 5


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 24, 2022)

Go it in 1 today. I love this film so would have got it from any of the frames


----------



## ska invita (Apr 24, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> First 4 were just any old film put in to get the next clue tbh


btw
you dont have to guess a film, you can just hit a blank submit to move to the next frame


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 24, 2022)

ska invita said:


> btw
> you dont have to guess a film, you can just hit a blank submit to move to the next frame


Well I never knew that, thank you


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 24, 2022)

Framed #44
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Absolutely no idea until the last frame


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 24, 2022)

Framed #44
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Never heard of it.


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 24, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Framed #44
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Well worth a watch



It's really good film, and somehow they have managed to produce a film that is a amongst it's other main themes it's a satire of mega-corp capitalism which the filmmakers managed to get Disney to fund. In the first 20 minutes there is almost no talking and yet there is a ton of character development, story advancement and exposition


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 24, 2022)

Daughter got it in one, it took me two. 

Framed #44
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 24, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Framed #44
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


It's really good (though a bit long imo). Watched it a million times with Lil'FA.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 24, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #44
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩
> 
> 
> ...


Same


----------



## InfoBurner (Apr 24, 2022)

Framed #44
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Watched it for the first time on shrooms. An almost religious experience. Every scene is engraved


----------



## ska invita (Apr 24, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Spoiler: Well worth a watch
> 
> 
> 
> It's really good film, and somehow they have managed to produce a film that is a amongst it's other main themes it's a satire of mega-corp capitalism which the filmmakers managed to get Disney to fund. In the first 20 minutes there is almost no talking and yet there is a ton of character development, story advancement and exposition


Its Self Congratulatory Hollywood Liberal Media Elite Woke Failed Propaganda Made By Professional Hypocrites

i havent seen it 
(got it in the final frame obvs)


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 24, 2022)

Framed #44
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





Never seen it. Might have to now.


----------



## Knotted (Apr 24, 2022)

Framed #44
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




What's the film on the screen in the first frame? Looks like Michael Crawford on the left to me.


----------



## Sue (Apr 24, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Framed #44
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Looked like Hello Dolly to me (which was my -- wrong -- guess).


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 24, 2022)

That was hard, first frame threw me right off and didn't recover.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 24, 2022)

Easiest first frame for ages.  Possibly ever.  

Framed #44
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 24, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Easiest first frame for ages.  Possibly ever.
> 
> Framed #44
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...



Aye, the weird thing with this one is I'm not even that big a fan of the film, probably only seen it once and then just bits here and there, but it clicked almost instantly.

Framed #44
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## ska invita (Apr 24, 2022)

Knotted said:


> What's the film on the screen in the first frame? Looks like Michael Crawford on the left to me.


My Fair Lady I thought (Pygmalion/educating Rita story)


----------



## Knotted (Apr 24, 2022)

ska invita said:


> My Fair Lady I thought



No Sue's right surely. Michael Crawford was in Hello Dolly.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 24, 2022)

The first frame completely through me because I recognised Crawford in Hello Dolly but that wasn't an option it took me 5 goes to get it and only after I saw the real star

Framed #44
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 24, 2022)

ska invita said:


> My Fair Lady I thought (Pygmalion/educating Rita story)


That was my first guess.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 24, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Easiest first frame for ages.  Possibly ever.
> 
> Framed #44
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...



That's funny, I'm like the others in that it totally threw me off, so I failed again. It probably doesn't help that I dislike that movie.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 25, 2022)

Framed #45
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I really liked that film. Saw it at the cinema when it came out. Might see if it's streaming anywhere and watch it again


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 25, 2022)

Framed #45
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 25, 2022)

Framed #45
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never heard of it


----------



## scifisam (Apr 25, 2022)

Four. Not my usual sort of movie but I did like it.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 25, 2022)

Framed #45
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Also never heard of it.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 25, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Framed #45
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩
> 
> 
> ...



How did you get it - random wild guess based on the picture??


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 25, 2022)

Framed #45
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 25, 2022)

scifisam said:


> How did you get it - random wild guess based on the picture??


Yep!


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 25, 2022)

I "think" I've seen it . . . obviously made a massive impression on me if I did


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 25, 2022)

Oh! yes, didn't get it . . . again


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 25, 2022)

Struggle, was quite a storm when it came out but I’ve never seen it or felt the urge to see it


----------



## Chz (Apr 25, 2022)

I remember it well because of how much I hated it.


----------



## Winot (Apr 25, 2022)

Framed #45
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven’t seen it but vague memories enabled a guess.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 25, 2022)

Cor.  Be impressed if anyone got it earlier than four.  Tough frames.  

Framed #45
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## 8ball (Apr 25, 2022)

Reckon this is ok considering I haven’t seen it.

Framed #45
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 25, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Cor.  Be impressed if anyone got it earlier than four.  Tough frames.
> 
> Framed #45
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> ...


Yeah I thought so too, it's a film I've seen twice and enjoyed, was disappointed not to get it v. quickly. Tough frames indeed


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 25, 2022)

never seen it but guessed
Framed #45
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 25, 2022)

It does have a give away frame I thought


----------



## scifisam (Apr 25, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Yep!



Very clever!


----------



## 8ball (Apr 25, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> It does have a give away frame I thought



3?


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 25, 2022)

8ball said:


> Reckon this is ok considering I haven’t seen it.
> 
> Framed #45
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


You haven’t seen it and got it in three.  HOW?


----------



## 8ball (Apr 25, 2022)

Anyone else guess same as me for first frame?



Spoiler



The Matrix


----------



## 8ball (Apr 25, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> You haven’t seen it and got it in three.  HOW?





Spoiler



I think I saw part of a film review and it seemed to be about Michael Keaton being sad


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 25, 2022)

8ball said:


> 3?


I’m astounded



Spoiler: Frame three




how is this a giveaway.  Could you tell it was Keaton?  But even then.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 25, 2022)

6 is a charades give away frame


----------



## 8ball (Apr 25, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I’m astounded
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I’m oddly good at facial recognition.  I always get those pub quiz questions when it’s a pic of someone’s ear or Stalin as a baby etc.  It was obviously Keaton, he has a very distinctively shaped head.  The other bit was a lucky guess because the only other film I can think of where he is about the same age is a Marvel film and the colour balance is always fucked on those.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 25, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I’m astounded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the one that made me think



Spoiler



..._American Assassin_



🤦‍♀️


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 26, 2022)

Framed #46
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 26, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Framed #46
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Snap!

Framed #46
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 26, 2022)

Framed #46
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Apr 26, 2022)

Framed #46
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 26, 2022)

Heard of the film but, once again, never seen it so yet another failure. But Google image search does work


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 26, 2022)

Framed #46
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛


----------



## Ranu (Apr 26, 2022)

Framed #46
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛

I got the complete wrong genre for the first few.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 26, 2022)

Framed #46
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Got that one fairly easy today


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 26, 2022)

Framed #46
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




A lucky guess


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 26, 2022)

nope


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 26, 2022)

Framed #46
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I guessed the other similarly themed film first


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 26, 2022)

felixthecat said:


> Framed #46
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was one or the other but picked the right one!


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 26, 2022)

Got it in one 
Framed #46
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




It is a good film though even Mrs Q who doesn't like that genre enjoyed it.


----------



## InfoBurner (Apr 26, 2022)

Framed #46
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




The first clue gave the genre...


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 26, 2022)

I had seen the last frame in an Everything Wrong With... YouTube episode, but couldn't think of the name so failed today.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 26, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Framed #45
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩
> 
> 
> ...



How do you guess something you’ve never heard of? I suppose you could just randomly select something. Get your lottery numbers in…


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 26, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> How do you guess something you’ve never heard of? I suppose you could just randomly select something. Get your lottery numbers in…


When you start typing, it starts suggesting auto-completed titles


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 26, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> When you start typing, it starts suggesting auto-completed titles



A huge amount of luck.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 26, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> How do you guess something you’ve never heard of? I suppose you could just randomly select something. Get your lottery numbers in…


The last frame....I guessed it literally from the image.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 26, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> The last frame....I guessed it literally from the image.



Well yes. But if you hadn’t heard of it, how… oh never mind.


----------



## Supine (Apr 26, 2022)

Easy!

Framed #46
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 26, 2022)

Haven’t seen this one.  Keep meaning to.  

Framed #46
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 26, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> How do you guess something you’ve never heard of? I suppose you could just randomly select something. Get your lottery numbers in…


I got Rocketman last week even though I have never seen the movie. The 4th or 5th Frame was Elton on stage playing piano with one of those crazy hairdos he used to sport.


----------



## Voley (Apr 26, 2022)

2nd guess today. I liked that film.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 26, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> I got Rocketman last week even though I have never seen the movie. The 4th or 5th Frame was Elton on stage playing piano with one of those crazy hairdos he used to sport.



Same, but I had _heard_ of it, hence Elton’s face being a bit of a giveaway. But that’s somewhat different to guessing correctly a film you’ve _never_ heard of. That’s basically a pot luck guess on anything.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 27, 2022)

First frame made me think of two different films, and I guessed in the wrong order 🤦‍♀️

Framed #47
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Apr 27, 2022)

I got it in one and haven't even seen the movie!

Framed #47
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I have heard of it though.


----------



## Knotted (Apr 27, 2022)

Framed #47
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Got there eventually


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 27, 2022)

Framed #47
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Dammit. And I think I've seen it


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 27, 2022)

Framed #47
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Think that frame quite near the end


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 27, 2022)

Framed #47
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Yay!


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 27, 2022)

Framed #47
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 27, 2022)

I think I can take one positive from me being shit at this game and that's that if I watch a film and I leave it six months I can watch it again as if I've never seen it. On the flip side though, this would also be true of rubbish films as well


----------



## Winot (Apr 27, 2022)

Great film

Framed #47
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 27, 2022)

Framed #47
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 27, 2022)

Framed #47
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




yeah great film


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 27, 2022)

Got it in 4 
Framed #47
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Apr 27, 2022)

I knew the film by frame 3, but I couldn't remember the name of the bloody thing!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2022)

Framed #47
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




recognized that nobhead 



Spoiler



wikus


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 27, 2022)

BOOM!

Framed #47
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 27, 2022)

Framed #47
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Sue (Apr 27, 2022)

The last few, I knew the film but couldn’t for the life of me remember the name.  



Spoiler



South African prawn aliens! Ooh, they have to keep quiet or they'll get eaten but have a baby anyway. Silent something. Oh, Rosamund Pike sets up Ben Affleck for her murder. Etc.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 27, 2022)

I recognised the first frame but couldn't place it. 
No idea from the second, and then...

Framed #47
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 27, 2022)

Chz said:


> I knew the film by frame 3, but I couldn't remember the name of the bloody thing!


same 



Spoiler



"area 51" - er - nope


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 27, 2022)

Boom!

Framed #47
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Tbf, I was teaching it to year 10 this afternoon.  I didn’t recognise the frame itself, but the signage on the tank.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 28, 2022)

So annoyed - I recognised the object in the first frame but didn't twig till the second 🤬

Framed #48
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 28, 2022)

Nope. Failed completely today.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 28, 2022)

Spoiler



This is when I bailed from the franchise, I think I've seen it twice in about twenty years and I've not seen the covenant/Prometheus ones


----------



## Winot (Apr 28, 2022)

Haven’t seen it but by 5th frame the options narrowed considerably. 

Framed #48
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 28, 2022)

Framed #48
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Obviously aware of the franchise but, once again, not seen this one


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 28, 2022)

Framed #48
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Absolute fail! I mean I guessed it was one of them when the main star was pictured but which one, no chance.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 28, 2022)

Thought Id got it by 3



Spoiler



then couldn't remember which one it was



Framed #48
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 28, 2022)

Framed #48
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 28, 2022)

Framed #48
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




just about


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 28, 2022)

Didn't get it

Framed #48
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




The first picture completely sent me down the wrong track, by the time I saw the picture of the lead actor and realised which film series it actually was I didn't have enough guesses.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 28, 2022)

Spoiler



=["Guessed every one in the franchise before the right one"]


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 28, 2022)

Framed #48
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

Me too Chilli.s


----------



## Chz (Apr 28, 2022)

Got it in two. Mainly because it has a certain style to it that the others don't, but also partially because I remember things I hate. (though that didn't work for Birdman)


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 29, 2022)

Oh! Yes! He's back. About time to

Framed #49
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 29, 2022)

Expects a plethora of "Got it in one" from the rest of you fuckers, mind


----------



## scifisam (Apr 29, 2022)

Didn't get it. Haven't even heard of it and there weren't the kind of pics to do a Kalidarkone and randomly guess.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 29, 2022)

not in one, but still pleased
Framed #49
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 29, 2022)

Easy from the second picture. 

Framed #49
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 29, 2022)

Easy from the first, given I've not only seen it several times but have watched people reacting to it online.

Unfortunately given I did this at 6.15 and pre-coffee it took me four


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 29, 2022)

Framed #49
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





I'm sorry


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 29, 2022)

And so it starts


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 29, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> And so it starts


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 29, 2022)

Framed #49
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not obvious to me at all! But I did like the film.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 29, 2022)

Framed #49
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I've seen it


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 29, 2022)

Framed #49
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Should have got that sooner. I blame lack of coffee


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 29, 2022)

Framed #49
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Seen it but harder to get than I would have thought


----------



## Leafster (Apr 29, 2022)

I've seen it but still didn't get it from any of the frames.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2022)

Framed #49
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




easy one today, still managed to guess the first frame wrong with 'dog soldiers'


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 29, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> Framed #49
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Rookie error - it actually looks like a dog


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 29, 2022)

Framed #49
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 29, 2022)

#Heardle #63

🔊🟩⬜️⬜️⬜️⬜️⬜️









						Heardle
					

That daily musical intros game




					www.heardle.app
				




In my head this film had a much more distinct aesthetic. So I did consider it on the second frame but dismissed it as looking too normal.


----------



## Knotted (Apr 29, 2022)

Framed #49
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it. Lucky guess.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 29, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Sorry wrong quote


Framed #50
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 30, 2022)

Framed #50
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




First frame threw me, second frame made me think of another similar but more minor film, third was the clincher 👍


----------



## scifisam (Apr 30, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #49
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. The first frame looked a lot like three other films, and even the frame with the main star in it also looked like a different film.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 30, 2022)

Framed #50
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 30, 2022)

Framed #50
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Would never have got it from 1 and 2 but 3 was an absolute shoo-in!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 30, 2022)

Framed #50
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





Didn't have a clue, but guessed it from the content.


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 30, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #50
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Yep same here. I guessed 



Spoiler



Battle Royale


 for frame 2


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 30, 2022)

I hate this game, and I've seen the film

Framed #50
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 30, 2022)

Framed #50
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 30, 2022)

Hate the film.  Stupid film. 

Framed #50
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 30, 2022)

Framed #50
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## N_igma (Apr 30, 2022)

Framed #50
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 1, 2022)

Recognised dude on the right, and watching a film not-too-unadjacent this very morrow!

Framed #51
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




😎


----------



## BristolEcho (May 1, 2022)

Spoiler: Wrong answers



One of these days it's going to be the Day after Tomorrow, or catch me when you can.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 1, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Spoiler: Wrong answers
> 
> 
> 
> One of these days it's going to be the Day after Tomorrow, or catch me when you can.


NOT ON MY WATCH 😡


----------



## BristolEcho (May 1, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> NOT ON MY WATCH 😡





Spoiler: Spoiler



Whenever I see a plane or some sort of fucked city those are my two guesses and it's not been them so far.


----------



## High Voltage (May 1, 2022)

I hate this game. And the odd one I get doesn't make up for that fact. 

Framed #51
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 1, 2022)

Framed #51
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I mean _honestly   _



Spoiler



I'm hopeless at any of the "multiples in a franchise" ones as I tend to avoid that kind of thing like the bloody plague


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 1, 2022)

Nope, got the wrong one.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 1, 2022)

Framed #51
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I love playing this game!


----------



## felixthecat (May 1, 2022)

Framed #51
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩

Got it eventually 


Spoiler



i also hate franchise films!


----------



## Chz (May 1, 2022)

I can't even remember what they're all called, let alone which one of them it was!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 1, 2022)

I'd have got this if it was the 



Spoiler



heston era


 stuff. bah.


----------



## N_igma (May 1, 2022)

Got it in two 

Framed #51
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 1, 2022)

Knew the franchise on 2, bad guesses got me to 4


----------



## spanglechick (May 1, 2022)

Nah.  Needed the giveaway to even ID the general ballpark. 
Got it on the last one.


----------



## scifisam (May 1, 2022)

Chz said:


> I can't even remember what they're all called, let alone which one of them it was!



Yup. I guessed at possible episode names but didn't get it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 1, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Knew the franchise on 2, bad guesses got me to 4


More guesses than films 🤣


----------



## The Octagon (May 1, 2022)

Framed #51
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 1, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> More guesses than films 🤣


It was my first go 😂 I had to Google a bit


----------



## N_igma (May 2, 2022)

Very easy one today. 

Framed #52
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (May 2, 2022)

Framed #52
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 2, 2022)

Yeah. Sort of obvious by the fourth picture.

Framed #52
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Storm Fox (May 2, 2022)

I got it in 1 today. The forth picture was a bit of a giveaway.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 2, 2022)

Framed #52
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (May 2, 2022)

Well, at least I got it, eventually, and I've seen it at least twice. Like a lot of these films that I've seen, any memory of them doesn't really "stick" unless a) I really like the film and b) I watch it, I don't know, half a dozen times

Framed #52
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 2, 2022)

Meh

Framed #52
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 2, 2022)

Framed #52
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Yay! That felt like a challenge as people are getting it in 1


----------



## MrCurry (May 2, 2022)

Finally a framed that I know!


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 2, 2022)

Framed #52
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				







Spoiler






> Vignetting on the camera gave it away


----------



## felixthecat (May 2, 2022)

Framed #52
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛



Spoiler



never seen it - avoid Jim Carrey like the plague


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 2, 2022)

felixthecat said:


> Framed #52
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually a pretty good film that. I cannot stand this actor in the more "classic" persona they have.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 2, 2022)

Framed #52
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (May 2, 2022)

Framed #52
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




once again, a givaway frame


----------



## Knotted (May 2, 2022)

Framed #52
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it (yes I know). It literally tells you on the fourth frame. !!??


----------



## spanglechick (May 2, 2022)

Boom!
Framed #52
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (May 2, 2022)

Framed #52
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## N_igma (May 3, 2022)

Never seen this film but got it eventually

Framed #53
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 3, 2022)

N_igma said:


> Never seen this film but got it eventually
> 
> Framed #53
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> ...


Well I gave it the ol' college try

Framed #53
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler


----------



## scifisam (May 3, 2022)

3.



Spoiler



Might have got lucky at guess two, but it would have been just luck if I'd chosen that above every other movie with that scene. 4 made it obvious for most people again.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 3, 2022)

Framed #53
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (May 3, 2022)

Framed #53
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 3, 2022)

Framed #53
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Is there anything at all remarkable about the first 2 frames that indicate this particular movie?


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 3, 2022)

Framed #53
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				







Spoiler



never seen it and honestly thought it was set in like 1900 so that first shot left me clueless.


----------



## High Voltage (May 3, 2022)

Framed #53
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (May 3, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #53
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Well. Frame 2 isn't Rambo


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 3, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Well. Frame 2 isn't Rambo


  True but it's just a general American landscape really. Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 3, 2022)

There's sheep. I didn't see the sheep. Still wouldn't have made the connection though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 3, 2022)

Framed #53
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




What the hell? I've never even seen this film. Good guess.


----------



## MickiQ (May 3, 2022)

Not seen it but still managed to get it
Framed #53
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## felixthecat (May 3, 2022)

Framed #53
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (May 3, 2022)

Framed #53
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (May 3, 2022)

Not seen it.  It’s very grey.  I don’t generally get on with grey light as an aesthetic choice.  

Framed #53
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (May 4, 2022)

Normal service is resumed

Framed #54
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (May 4, 2022)

Framed #54
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 4, 2022)

Framed #54
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 4, 2022)

Framed #54
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 4, 2022)

I liked the double bluff 

Framed #54
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (May 4, 2022)

Framed #54
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Neither seen nor heard of it


----------



## Chilli.s (May 4, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Neither seen nor heard of it


I quite enjoyed it


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 4, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Framed #54
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...





Chilli.s said:


> I quite enjoyed it


It was on the long side, they could've cut it a bit shorter


----------



## DotCommunist (May 4, 2022)

would have been much better as a docu with talking heads imo.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 4, 2022)

Framed #54
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Oh dear


----------



## ska invita (May 4, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> would have been much better as a docu with talking heads imo.


although quite impressive to make a feature film in which the main character doesnt move!!


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 4, 2022)

ska invita said:


> although quite impressive to make a feature film in which the main character doesnt move!!


_Boxing Helena_ reboot?


----------



## felixthecat (May 4, 2022)

Framed #54
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (May 4, 2022)

Have heard of it but haven't seen it

Framed #54
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (May 4, 2022)

Got it on five.  Not a film I’ve seen.


----------



## N_igma (May 5, 2022)

Good guess today 

Framed #55
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 5, 2022)

N_igma said:


> Good guess today
> 
> Framed #55
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


Never thought I'd see you extolling the virtues of something so...



Spoiler



...orange!





 

Framed #55
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Humberto (May 5, 2022)

Framed #55
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 5, 2022)

Framed #55
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (May 5, 2022)

The ONLY way I'm going to get one of these in 1 is if the first frame is the title from the opening credits... FOUR

Framed #55
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛

https://framed. wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 5, 2022)

Framed #55
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Grrrrrr   

I mean I got it on the second frame....but didn't IYSWIM.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 5, 2022)

got it in two today!
Framed #55
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 5, 2022)

It clicked on the final frame but I said the wrong one! I’m useless. 

Framed #55
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Voley (May 5, 2022)

Framed #55
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Love this film tbf.


----------



## surreybrowncap (May 5, 2022)

Framed #55
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Yeah - one of the greatest films ever.
Really should have got it from first frame..


----------



## MickiQ (May 5, 2022)

Framed #55
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




heard of it obvs but I haven't seen it or any of the other films in that series


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 5, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Framed #55
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...



You’re missing out. 



Spoiler



The first one is arguably the best film ever made.


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2022)

Yeah it's a great film, so many classic bits....
let me understand this ... cuz I ... maybe its me, maybe I'm a little fucked up maybe. I'm funny how, I mean funny, like I'm a clown? I amuse you. I make you laugh? I'm here to fuckin' amuse you? Whattya you mean funny? Funny how? How am I funny? <love that bit, top film


----------



## surreybrowncap (May 5, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Yeah it's a great film, so many classic bits....
> let me understand this ... cuz I ... maybe its me, maybe I'm a little fucked up maybe. I'm funny how, I mean funny, like I'm a clown? I amuse you. I make you laugh? I'm here to fuckin' amuse you? Whattya you mean funny? Funny how? How am I funny? <love that bit, top film


Eh...wrong film...


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> heard of it obvs but I haven't seen it or any of the other films in that series


First two are good but Godfather Vs Predator was when the franchise started to go downhill


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 5, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Yeah it's a great film, so many classic bits....
> let me understand this ... cuz I ... maybe its me, maybe I'm a little fucked up maybe. I'm funny how, I mean funny, like I'm a clown? I amuse you. I make you laugh? I'm here to fuckin' amuse you? Whattya you mean funny? Funny how? How am I funny? <love that bit, top film



Same genre anyway…


----------



## felixthecat (May 5, 2022)

Got it in 3 but can't seem to be able to share it today...


----------



## MickiQ (May 5, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> You’re missing out.


Pretty certain that none of the Python crew are in it tbh


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 5, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Pretty certain that none of the Python crew are in it tbh



Well I don’t think it intended to be comedy.


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> Eh...wrong film...


Never rat on your friends and always keep your mouth shut

(I know, I'm just pissing about)


----------



## surreybrowncap (May 5, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Pretty certain that none of the Python crew are in it tbh


----------



## kalidarkone (May 5, 2022)

Nearly......
Framed #55
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2022)

Mixed feelings.  
Framed #55
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




It’s something I feel I should know, but looking at the frames in retrospect I’m not kicking myself.


----------



## scifisam (May 5, 2022)

I failed it by recognising the series too late to get to the sequel. Never seen it, don't really want to.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 5, 2022)

Should've had it at 2

Framed #55
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 6, 2022)

FFS  

Framed #56
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler


----------



## High Voltage (May 6, 2022)

Got the franchise immediately - Meh!

Framed #56
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 6, 2022)

Framed #56
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Never in a thousand years would I have got that


----------



## felixthecat (May 6, 2022)

Framed #56
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

WTF? 



Spoiler



got the right monster but i've never even heard of this film!


----------



## MickiQ (May 6, 2022)

Nearly didn't get it

Framed #56
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (May 6, 2022)

Framed #56
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2022)

Framed #56
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler: roar!!!!


----------



## scifisam (May 6, 2022)

That was a surprise! I guessed the character and chose the right one that popped up when I typed that name in.

I have neither seen nor heard of it.

Framed #56
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Humberto (May 7, 2022)

Framed #57
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 7, 2022)

Not seen it, but a guess on 3 made sense. 1 definitely took me off in a different direction...



Spoiler



...was definitely thinking of a Breathnach or a McDonagh or summat



Framed #57
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (May 7, 2022)

Fucking BooYah! Losers!

Framed #57
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (May 7, 2022)

Framed #57
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 7, 2022)

Framed #57
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Hah! Not seen it but had enough from first two clues.


----------



## felixthecat (May 7, 2022)

Framed #57
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Should have got that sooner🙄


----------



## Leafster (May 7, 2022)

I should have studied the first frame more closely.

Framed #57
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (May 7, 2022)

Framed #57
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Another one I have never watched


----------



## Chz (May 7, 2022)

I haven't seen it either, but it was _still _obvious by the third frame if you've even heard of it.


----------



## scifisam (May 7, 2022)

I didn't get it despite recognising it from the second picture - just could not recall the name of that movie.

My GF got it in one, quite cleverly: 



Spoiler



She didn't even remember the scene, it's a very filmy way of showing neurodivergence, so she guessed The Imitation Game!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 7, 2022)

Framed #57
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I knew it from the first frame but I just couldn't recall it IFSWIM!


----------



## Winot (May 7, 2022)

Framed #57
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (May 8, 2022)

Framed #58
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Would never of got it.


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 8, 2022)

Holy crap, got it today in 1 with  bit of a guess based on the first frame


----------



## High Voltage (May 8, 2022)

I am on fire at the moment. Usual scoring levels will, no doubt, be resumed imminently 

Framed #58
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 8, 2022)

Framed #58
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Nope - haven't see it. 



Spoiler



Obviously a war film from fram 2 but which one....


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 8, 2022)

Never seen it

Framed #58
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 8, 2022)

No one had replied last night when I looked at it, and I had no clue 

Waiting till the morning, saw that it wasn't completely obscure, first guess not too shabby, second one on the nail 

Framed #58
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Leafster (May 8, 2022)

scifisam said:


> I didn't get it despite recognising it from the second picture - just could not recall the name of that movie.
> 
> My GF got it in one, quite cleverly:
> 
> ...


That's why I said I should have thought more about the first frame.

It took a while to home in on the right film today.

Framed #58
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (May 8, 2022)

Second is a lot more identifiable than the first. 
Framed #58
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (May 8, 2022)

Framed #58
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Humberto (May 9, 2022)

Framed #59
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (May 9, 2022)

Framed #59
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Not seen it.


----------



## High Voltage (May 9, 2022)

Bah! Had it in three, just, somehow, mis-selected from the pop up list

Framed #59
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 9, 2022)

Framed #59
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 9, 2022)

Framed #59
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





First frame or two always seem absolutely generic


----------



## Winot (May 9, 2022)

Framed #59
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven’t seen it.


----------



## MickiQ (May 9, 2022)

Framed #59
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it so no idea


----------



## ska invita (May 9, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Not seen it so no idea


I think we take that as a given by now 😉


----------



## heinous seamus (May 9, 2022)

First time I'd tried this today... Got it in one 😮


----------



## Leafster (May 9, 2022)

It took a while!

Framed #59
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 9, 2022)

In two.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 9, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Framed #59
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


How? How could you get it in 1??


----------



## felixthecat (May 9, 2022)

Framed #59
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (May 9, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> How? How could you get it in 1??


 I didn't


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 9, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> I didn't


Oops! Wrong person.....sorry.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 9, 2022)

heinous seamus said:


> First time I'd tried this today... Got it in one 😮


You....how did you get it in 1??!


----------



## killer b (May 9, 2022)

Framed #59
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## killer b (May 9, 2022)

one of my earlier guesses was a different film by the same director fwiw


----------



## heinous seamus (May 9, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> You....how did you get it in 1??!





Spoiler: Spoiler



I don't know really. I just thought of a vaguely Western film and got lucky I guess. Tremors was going to be my second guess.


----------



## ska invita (May 9, 2022)

heinous seamus said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know really. I just thought of a vaguely Western film and got lucky I guess. Tremors was going to be my second guess.


Yeah exactly, it's not about recognising the film, more guessing in the genre, mood, setting etc. I went with Paris Texas for example


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 9, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Yeah exactly, it's not about recognising the film, more guessing in the genre, mood, setting etc. I went with Paris Texas for example


So did I!


----------



## ska invita (May 9, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> So did I!


We woz robbed


----------



## felixthecat (May 9, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Yeah exactly, it's not about recognising the film, more guessing in the genre, mood, setting etc. I went with Paris Texas for example


Me too.


----------



## MickiQ (May 9, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oops! Wrong person.....sorry.


That's OK I am often mistaken for other more successful people


----------



## scifisam (May 9, 2022)

It's OK MickiQ, I can join you here in the dunces-who've-apparently-never-seen-a-movie corner. I failed too despite recognising the actor in the last frame.

My GF got it in two.


----------



## Skim (May 9, 2022)

Framed #59
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




My first time playing. A complete fluke, because I don’t watch that many films and I’ve never even seen the film I guessed correctly 😆


----------



## spanglechick (May 9, 2022)

Ta dah!

Framed #59
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




It’s on the A level syllabus, tbf.


----------



## scifisam (May 9, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Ta dah!
> 
> Framed #59
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...



Jay did it on her A levels (because they only did books that centred on men and had hardly any women as major characters) and I read the book, but have never seen the film.


----------



## spanglechick (May 9, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Jay did it on her A levels (because they only did books that centred on men and had hardly any women as major characters) and I read the book, but have never seen the film.


I teach it for film studies.  Very masculine but also ducking awesome so I don’t care a jot.


----------



## scifisam (May 9, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I teach it for film studies.  Very masculine but also ducking awesome so I don’t care a jot.



Yeah, I wouldn't have minded at all if at least one of the other assigned books had a major female character - it was the overall book choice that pissed me off. But it's not really relevant to to this thread, I know!


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2022)

No idea on 1, but gisted it from 2 & 3

Framed #59
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 10, 2022)

In 2, I'll take it  

Framed #60
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 10, 2022)

Framed #60
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 10, 2022)

Framed #60
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 10, 2022)

Framed #60
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Winot (May 10, 2022)

Haven’t seen it. 

Framed #60
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## felixthecat (May 10, 2022)

Framed #60
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (May 10, 2022)

I got it in 4 but shows a 6 because it let me do this



Spoiler







Needs some built-in idiot proofing


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 10, 2022)

smmudge said:


> I got it in 4 but shows a 6 because it let me do this
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It doesn’t find some films at all - my first guess was Alive 

Generally seems to go for more recent (under twenty year old, preferably 10 years) films over older films and has to be a genre classic for it to be older


----------



## kalidarkone (May 10, 2022)

Framed #60
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (May 10, 2022)

Still "winning" and I've seen the film but come the end of it really wished I hadn't . . . now if it had had a few more car chase, some explosions and some shootin' it would've been better

Framed #60
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Leafster (May 10, 2022)

An educated guess from me on two

Framed #60
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## heinous seamus (May 10, 2022)

I didn't get it. Never seen it.



Spoiler



I put Gladiator when Russell Crowe came up


----------



## scifisam (May 10, 2022)

Didn't get it, but should have got it on six really. Haven't seen it, obviously.


----------



## scifisam (May 10, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> It doesn’t find some films at all - my first guess was Alive
> 
> Generally seems to go for more recent (under twenty year old, preferably 10 years) films over older films and has to be a genre classic for it to be older



The selection criteria appears to be "films scifisam is not interested in watching." They're all quite blokey films, even this one really.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 10, 2022)

Spoiler: Spoiler



I went to see it in the cinema with my partner and quite enjoyed it then sang to her all the way home and at random intervals through the week. Was a novelty for me as I'd never consider watching anything like that normally.


----------



## MickiQ (May 10, 2022)

Framed #60
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 10, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> It doesn’t find some films at all - my first guess was Alive


If it doesn't auto-complete to the title you are thinking of, it isn't the title you are thinking of


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 11, 2022)

Annoyed cuz I managed to skip past 4 & 5 by absentmindedly tapping the screen but had the correct answer in mind on 3  

Framed #61
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (May 11, 2022)

Normal service has been resumed

Heard of it, never seen it, therefore didn't get it


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 11, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Normal service has been resumed
> 
> Heard of it, never seen it, therefore didn't get it




Ditto


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 11, 2022)

Framed #61
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



One of the most harrowing films I have seen.


----------



## killer b (May 11, 2022)

I guess the 4th image is a real giveaway 

Framed #61
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 11, 2022)

Framed #61
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Didn't get it. I have seen it but maybe my brain has blocked it out. Should have had a still from the scene that haunts me but that would be more than a little NSFW.


----------



## felixthecat (May 11, 2022)

Framed #61
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Total fail today


----------



## MickiQ (May 11, 2022)

Framed #61
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Nope never heard of it


----------



## Leafster (May 11, 2022)

A fail from me too

Framed #61
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

Not heard of it.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 11, 2022)

Oh I'm so cross with myself.....because it crossed my mind  but I couldn't remember what it was called...
Framed #61
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (May 11, 2022)

Frame three is gorgeous but I couldn’t tally the aesthetic with the first two.  Frame 4 was, as has been said, the gift.  

Framed #61
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 11, 2022)

Ah, a drugs film. 

Framed #61
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (May 12, 2022)

Framed #62
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 12, 2022)

Could not remember the fucking name of this one


----------



## kalidarkone (May 12, 2022)

Framed #62
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 12, 2022)

Framed #62
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Nope. Not my thing.

Glenn Close looks stunning in that shot though


----------



## Chilli.s (May 12, 2022)

Framed #62
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 12, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Framed #62
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...





kalidarkone said:


> Framed #62
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Snappety-snap!

Framed #62
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (May 12, 2022)

Framed #62
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Dead easy


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2022)

Framed #62
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 12, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Dead easy


Siri, show me hubris


----------



## felixthecat (May 12, 2022)

Framed #62
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## such and such (May 12, 2022)

Finally something I am more familiar with 

Framed #63
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## nottsgirl (May 12, 2022)

Didn’t get it.


----------



## scifisam (May 12, 2022)

Four. 



Spoiler



I'd forgotten Glenn Close was in the movie.


----------



## spanglechick (May 12, 2022)

Ahh that was bullshit.  Kicking myself.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 12, 2022)

I can’t get any. I got lucky with Schindler’s list and almost got the Godfather pt 2 but only recognised it on the last frame and picked Godfather pt 1.
Pretty much all of the rest I’ve never seen. Apart from Requiem for a Dream but that must have been two decades ago so didn’t get it.
Oh I guessed Fistful of Dollars right but it was a guess on the genre.


----------



## N_igma (May 13, 2022)

Great film 
Framed #63
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (May 13, 2022)

Framed #63
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (May 13, 2022)

The usual. Never seen it. Never heard of it. Didn't get it. 

Framed #63
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## nottsgirl (May 13, 2022)

3.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 13, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> The usual. Never seen it. Never heard of it. Didn't get it.
> 
> Framed #63
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> ...



Same, at least this ones not a blockbuster


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 13, 2022)

Framed #63
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Boom! Haven't seen it but guessed from the look. Quite pleased with myself.


----------



## ska invita (May 13, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Boom! Haven't seen it but guessed from the look. Quite pleased with myself.


ah well done! I got it in two and likewise havent seen as it looks too sad  though was aware of it since it won loads of  oscars

Framed #63
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## ska invita (May 13, 2022)

wow this film only had a $1.5million budget - i wonder if thats the lowest budget film ever to win best film oscar

ETA: Yes!!!


----------



## High Voltage (May 13, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #63
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck off! In one and you've never seen it and guessed it. Buy some lucky dip lottery tickets Mrs M today is your day


----------



## BristolEcho (May 13, 2022)

It's a good film definitely worth watching.


----------



## ska invita (May 13, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Fuck off! In one and you've never seen it and guessed it. Buy some lucky dip lottery tickets Mrs M today is your day


i dont think its pure luck, its an educated guess on having seen some scenes from it when everyone was talking about it - thats how to play this game really isnt it?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 13, 2022)

Framed #63
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 13, 2022)

ska invita said:


> i dont think its pure luck, its an educated guess on having seen some scenes from it when everyone was talking about it - thats how to play this game really isnt it?


That's it really. I remember at the time that the film seemed to have a very distinctive colour pallette that I thought I recognised. I could have been completely wrong but I wasn't * smug *


----------



## Chz (May 13, 2022)

Got it in one, but took me a while to remember what it was called. Was almost tempted to call it "La La Land" when it wasn't coming to me.


----------



## killer b (May 13, 2022)

I also haven't seen it, and didn't recognise any of the shots, but got it in three simply by typing in the names of recent high profile films I knew of starring black people.


----------



## MickiQ (May 13, 2022)

Framed #63
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Neither seen nor heard of


----------



## High Voltage (May 13, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Framed #63
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to the "KoolKlub" brother


----------



## surreybrowncap (May 13, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Framed #63
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


He's back!
Order has been restored.
I was getting worried after your success the other day


----------



## scifisam (May 13, 2022)

killer b said:


> I also haven't seen it, and didn't recognise any of the shots, but got it in three simply by typing in the names of recent high profile films I knew of starring black people.



Exactly the same down to the score.

My GF of course got it in one.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 13, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Framed #63
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


Full flavoured McGintiness


----------



## Humberto (May 14, 2022)

Framed #64
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## N_igma (May 14, 2022)

Tougher today but still got it in 2 

Framed #64
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 14, 2022)

Bamalang 😎

Framed #64
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (May 14, 2022)

Yesterday I got in one.  I haven’t seen it either but…



High Voltage said:


> The usual. Never seen it. Never heard of it. Didn't get it.
> 
> Framed #63
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> ...





Artaxerxes said:


> Same, at least this ones not a blockbuster


Given it won Best Picture at the Oscars only about five years ago, (and that it was a news story in itself because they called out the wrong name), it’s not like it isn’t a famous film.  I mean fair enough not knowing films much at all, but by certain definitions the year’s Best Picture is surely a kind of blockbuster?

I got it because of the beautiful lighting on the boy’s skin, and the colour palette-as has been said.


----------



## spanglechick (May 14, 2022)

Today: 
Framed #64
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I was way out from the first two. The third is unmistakable though.


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

Got it in 3, was on the right lines in answer 2 (just got the particular film wrong)

Framed #64
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (May 14, 2022)

And I've heard of it. And I've seen it, probably twice, if not more

Framed #64
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 14, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Yesterday I got in one.  I haven’t seen it either but…
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Been a long ass five years and I pay very little attention to the Oscars - 2000s me would be all over it with my subscription to two film mags but these days I don't even go to the cinema, pre covid it was maybe once a year. 

Anyway.

Framed #64
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (May 14, 2022)

Not too shabby

Framed #64
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 14, 2022)

Framed #64
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



My third guess was Raiders of the lost ark, so close.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

Framed #64
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Easy peasy!


----------



## kalidarkone (May 14, 2022)

Framed #64
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 14, 2022)

Fuck me, I got one. Just. 

Framed #64
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 14, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Fuck me, I got one.


Seems unlikely TBF


----------



## Elpenor (May 14, 2022)

Framed #64
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




If it came out last century I tend to do ok at them


----------



## MickiQ (May 14, 2022)

Framed #64
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Should have got it sooner than I did


----------



## kalidarkone (May 15, 2022)

Framed #65
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (May 15, 2022)

Framed #65
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




(I must have seen the film 10 times, it went through a phase of being on freeview over and over - just cross that I didn't get it from frame 1!  Frame 2 was a definite ID for me though)


----------



## High Voltage (May 15, 2022)

Never. Never. Didn't. I will end up abbreviating this to NND in the future as well become my stock answer

Framed #65
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (May 15, 2022)

nope no ohknows


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 15, 2022)

Framed #65
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (May 15, 2022)

Actually I have seen it, but none of it stuck in my head. Fail today.


----------



## felixthecat (May 15, 2022)

Framed #65
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (May 15, 2022)

Framed #65
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




A genre of films I simply don’t watch as they hold no interest for me  I recognised the name when the answer came up


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 15, 2022)

Framed #65
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I absolutely recognised the second frame but for the life of me could not recall it.

John Goodman gave it to me


----------



## MickiQ (May 15, 2022)

Framed #65
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 15, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #65
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


It's a good film that I only watched for the first time very recently.


----------



## scifisam (May 15, 2022)

Another fail for me and first fail for my GF. Heard of it, not interested in seeing it.


----------



## Knotted (May 15, 2022)

Framed #65
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Really liked that film.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 15, 2022)

Framed #65
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## N_igma (May 16, 2022)

One of my favourites 

Framed #66
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (May 16, 2022)

Framed #66
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (May 16, 2022)

Framed #66
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler: Spoiler



Watched the first half of this one with ex, didn’t bother with rest as hate one of the actors with a passion. Confused the first shot with another film set in same city with same actor


----------



## kalidarkone (May 16, 2022)

Framed #66
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (May 16, 2022)

Bah

Framed #66
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (May 16, 2022)

Far too many guesses for a film I've seen at least twice

Framed #66
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 16, 2022)

Framed #66
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I dont think Ive ever seen it, but will look for it later.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 16, 2022)

The baseball threw me right off and I’ve never actually seen more than five minutes of it


----------



## surreybrowncap (May 16, 2022)

Framed #66
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛


----------



## MickiQ (May 16, 2022)

Framed #66
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven't actually seen this but it is famous enough for me to get it anyway


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 16, 2022)

Framed #66
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I think I've seen it once but it made little impression on me. Actually I may never have seen it to be honest. I'm not sure. It's just a very famous film.

ETA: I've just Googled this and realised I've confused it with Dead Poets Society


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 16, 2022)

Framed #66
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Location, location, location 👍


----------



## Dandred (May 16, 2022)

Framed #66
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 16, 2022)

Spoiler



🤨
🍎🍏🍎🍏🍎
😍


----------



## Leafster (May 16, 2022)

No idea from the first two frames

Framed #66
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## Ranu (May 16, 2022)

Framed #66
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## such and such (May 16, 2022)

Framed #67
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (May 16, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #66
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.  The first shot is a gift, and I don’t remember it from the film.  

Framed #66
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (May 16, 2022)

Spoiler



I'd be surprised if anyone actually knew it from the first two frames, as opposed to a lucky guess. Or maybe not being at all interested in baseball has just made me forget those parts of the movie altogether.



Framed #66
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## 8ball (May 16, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. Yeah, that’s a tough one.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 16, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Exactly.  The first shot is a gift, and I don’t remember it from the film.
> 
> Framed #66
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...





Spoiler



There's not a huge number of movies set there, and even fewer that Framed auto-completes...


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 17, 2022)

Framed #67
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



The first frame had me think of Edgar Wright so I took a cheeky punt on _Hot Fuzz_. But the structure in frame 2 was pretty much a giveaway.


----------



## Humberto (May 17, 2022)

You fucking Prince Charles.


----------



## Humberto (May 17, 2022)

That's all I want.


----------



## Humberto (May 17, 2022)

oooo


----------



## Epona (May 17, 2022)

Framed #67
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I'd have got it on the 2nd for sure if I hadn't got a lucky guess on frame #1

(It helps that I have near eidetic visual memory except for faces - if this was a recognise the actor quiz I'd not even bother trying, but basically if I've seen it and the frames aren't mostly about the cast, I'm probably going to get it.  If it involved descriptions of plots, I'd be utterly fucked.  But I like this quiz  ).


----------



## High Voltage (May 17, 2022)

NND... Again

Framed #67
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 17, 2022)

Framed #67
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 17, 2022)

Framed #67
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (May 17, 2022)

Framed #67
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Seen the trailer about 10 times as I went to cinema lots when it came out. Just don’t like the genre


----------



## MickiQ (May 17, 2022)

Framed #67
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




nope not heard of it.


----------



## Knotted (May 17, 2022)

Framed #67
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Possibly the most visually distinctive film since the Third Man.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 17, 2022)

"Reno, can you come and have a word? There's somebody here who _chuckles_ thinks that _XXXXX_ is the - get this, right - 'the most visually distinctive film since _The Third Man_'! No, really, they actually said that! I know, right! Yes, in all cinema - ALL FILM - since 1949! For real!..."


----------



## kalidarkone (May 17, 2022)

Framed #67
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Quite pleased with myself as I've never seen it and will never see it.


----------



## felixthecat (May 17, 2022)

Framed #67
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (May 17, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> "Reno, can you come and have a word? There's somebody here who _chuckles_ thinks that _XXXXX_ is the - get this, right - 'the most visually distinctive film since _The Third Man_'! No, really, they actually said that! I know, right! Yes, in all cinema - ALL FILM - since 1949! For real!..."



Shit. I'm in trouble now.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 17, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Shit. I'm in trouble now.


He's all outta bubblegum 😱


----------



## Knotted (May 17, 2022)

This is going to be a rematch of Bambi versus Godzilla. And I'm not Godzilla. Runaway!


----------



## spanglechick (May 17, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


South Boston, though.  “Southie”.  It’s pretty important to the plot.


----------



## spanglechick (May 17, 2022)

Framed #67
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Should’ve given myself longer with the first frame.  I’d worked out it was mainland Europe from the number plate and the side of the road.  That and the age and obvious “woo,  unsettling” angle and I was halfway home.


----------



## scifisam (May 17, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> South Boston, though.  “Southie”.  It’s pretty important to the plot.



I didn't notice that when looking on my phone, TBH.

Failed today - haven't seen it, of course, have vaguely heard of it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 17, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> South Boston, though.  “Southie”.  It’s pretty important to the plot.


And it leans towards a very specific cultural meaning, or at least is a massive signifier of it.

If those kids hadn't been wearing that shirt, I would have gone down the road of kids' films, sports dramas, family movies etc.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 18, 2022)

He waits, he swoops, he guesses 

Framed #68
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (May 18, 2022)

Fail.  I have not seen this film.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2022)

Framed #68
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (May 18, 2022)

NND. I'm getting back into my groove

Framed #68
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 18, 2022)

Framed #68
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				







Spoiler



Never seen it but super visually distinctive. Also I got annoyed it wasn't based in London a lot


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 18, 2022)

Framed #68
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




It's a big nope from me today.


----------



## Elpenor (May 18, 2022)

Framed #68
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it but this one is “visually distinctive” enough for me to get it eventually having seen a review of it


----------



## MickiQ (May 18, 2022)

Framed #68
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




another one not heard of


----------



## kalidarkone (May 18, 2022)

Framed #68
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (May 18, 2022)

havent seen it but seen the trailer - no other film looks like this

Framed #68
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (May 18, 2022)

ska invita said:


> havent seen it but seen the trailer - no other film looks like this
> 
> Framed #68
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


Same, got it in one. Though I'm cheating because I _have_ seen it.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2022)

Mine was definitely a lucky guess today, heard of it and seen trailers but not seen the film, got lucky and guessed right.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 18, 2022)

Chz said:


> I _have_ seen it.


Your kind are not welcome here


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> NND. I'm getting back into my groove
> 
> Framed #68
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> ...



(Sorry, being a bit thick here, what does NND stand for?)


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 18, 2022)

Never heard of or seen it


----------



## High Voltage (May 18, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> The usual. Never seen it. Never heard of it. Didn't get it.





High Voltage said:


> Never. Never. Didn't. I will end up abbreviating this to NND in the future as well become my stock answer





High Voltage said:


> NND. I'm getting back into my groove





Epona said:


> (Sorry, being a bit thick here, what does NND stand for?)



As NND will obviously be my "go to"answer and I really don't want to have to type it out each and every time


----------



## scifisam (May 18, 2022)

Have heard of it. Have never seen any images from it, so guessed similar movies after the third or so image.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> As NND will obviously be my "go to"answer and I really don't want to have to type it out each and every time



Ah ok, I only joined the thread since then and hadn't seen your original statement - thanks for clarifying it


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I got it pretty much certain on the second frame, as I remember the scene and the Boston connection from the first frame basically confirmed it.


----------



## scifisam (May 18, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I got it pretty much certain on the second frame, as I remember the scene and the Boston connection from the first frame basically confirmed it.



TBH, thinking on it, even if I'd noticed the Boston thing it probably wouldn't have clicked for me. I went down the baseball route, and I'm not sure this is the only movie to mention baseball in Boston.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2022)

scifisam said:


> TBH, thinking on it, even if I'd noticed the Boston thing it probably wouldn't have clicked for me. I went down the baseball route, and I'm not sure this is the only movie to mention baseball in Boston.


Heh, yeah, I did spend a few minutes thinking "but Kevin Costner's not from Boston...  "


----------



## Elpenor (May 19, 2022)

Framed #69
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Got on final guess, never seen it and probably won’t. Think I remembered the hype from when when it came out.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 19, 2022)

Dammit Janet

Framed #69
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler: Guesses







Frame 1 guess was not too shabby, frame 2 I was definitely in the right ball-park, but by 3 was stabbing in the dark, before I got anchored by herself's phizzog on 4.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 19, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #69
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩
> 
> 
> ...


A win's a win 👍


----------



## Epona (May 19, 2022)

Framed #69
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (May 19, 2022)

Framed #69
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 19, 2022)

Framed #69
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it


----------



## High Voltage (May 19, 2022)

I'm vaguely aware of this film but would never have guessed it in a million years

Framed #69
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 19, 2022)

Framed #69
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Bugger. I knew what it was at frame 2 but just couldn't think what it was called.


----------



## felixthecat (May 19, 2022)

Framed #69
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Boom!


----------



## MickiQ (May 19, 2022)

Framed #69
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Got from the actress have to confess to being a bit of a fan thouigh I prefer her rom-coms


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2022)

Framed #69
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Nearly missed the giveaway in frame 3.  

Course - now I know it, I can see how the first frame is actually quite distinctive.


----------



## scifisam (May 19, 2022)

Haven't seen it, have barely even heard of it.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 19, 2022)

Framed #69
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 20, 2022)

Framed #70
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Back of the net!


----------



## Elpenor (May 20, 2022)

Framed #70
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




nope


----------



## Yossarian (May 20, 2022)

Framed #70
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



Never seen it, but the first frame looked a little bit Clockwork Orange


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 20, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Framed #70
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Me neither, but the first frame just shouted out...



Spoiler



...posh people kinky sex party nonsense


----------



## kalidarkone (May 20, 2022)

Framed #70
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (May 20, 2022)

Framed #70
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (May 20, 2022)

Well, it was either this or

Days of Thunder and it wasn't Days of Thunder

Framed #70
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## felixthecat (May 20, 2022)

Framed #70
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Oh I'm on a roll - 2 days in a row!😎


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 20, 2022)

Framed #70
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



Misidentified the star in first frame as Christian Bale so went down the Batman franchise list 



DaveCinzano said:


> Me neither, but the first frame just shouted out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same thing


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 20, 2022)

Framed #70
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Only recognised the last frame dead giveaway!


----------



## Chilli.s (May 20, 2022)

Framed #70
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Got most everything but the title


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 20, 2022)

Framed #70
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Winot (May 20, 2022)

Yeah no idea until the female lead was shown. 

Framed #70
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (May 20, 2022)

Framed #70
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




only film i could think of where people wear suits in mansion houses


----------



## kalidarkone (May 20, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Framed #70
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## krtek a houby (May 20, 2022)

Framed #70
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (May 20, 2022)

Framed #70
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it but guessed based entirely on the actor


----------



## Chz (May 20, 2022)

Got it in one. Haven't seen it, but I've seen that shot dozens of times.


----------



## Epona (May 20, 2022)

Nearly forgot to do today's!!!

Framed #70
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




And I have seen the film more than once, but I agree with Chz that is a fairly distinctive shot.


----------



## Yossarian (May 21, 2022)

Framed #71
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



I seem to be on a roll - never seen it but the faux-'70s look seemed familiar from the trailer,


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 21, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to be on a roll - never seen it but the faux-'70s look seemed familiar from the trailer,


Same thought process  

Framed #71
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## BristolEcho (May 21, 2022)

Didn't get today's (Saturdays) but have seen it.


----------



## Elpenor (May 21, 2022)

Framed #71
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



Almost got top incel points.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 21, 2022)

Framed #71
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (May 21, 2022)

Framed #71
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (May 21, 2022)

Wow, can't believe it, was really surprised I got this one

Framed #71
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 21, 2022)

Framed #71
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				







Spoiler



My first guess was taxi driver witch also had De niro in it. 3rd still made it very easy IMO


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 21, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Framed #71
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...




Same.

At some point I might watch it.


----------



## killer b (May 21, 2022)

In one. Never seen it but



Spoiler



if you zoom in, you can see the actual title character


----------



## Elpenor (May 21, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Framed #71
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Same first guess


----------



## smmudge (May 21, 2022)

Yes I guessed that one first too! Got it in four, only seen half of it.


----------



## felixthecat (May 21, 2022)

Framed #71
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Should have got it from the first frame - kicking myself


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 21, 2022)

Framed #71
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛



			https://framed.w
		


Took me a while!


----------



## spanglechick (May 21, 2022)

Framed #71
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 21, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Framed #71
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


I guessed the same!


----------



## Chilli.s (May 21, 2022)

Framed #71
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Now I figured out the zoom it could help


----------



## Epona (May 21, 2022)

Framed #71
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (May 21, 2022)

Framed #71
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Got it on the last frame though I have only seen the trailer not the movie


----------



## Elpenor (May 22, 2022)

Might just stop playing this   

Framed #72
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 22, 2022)

Framed #72
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (May 22, 2022)

Great silly film, need to see again

Framed #72
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (May 22, 2022)

Stupid game

Framed #72
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (May 22, 2022)

no


----------



## spanglechick (May 22, 2022)

Nope.  Not on my radar.


----------



## felixthecat (May 22, 2022)

Framed #72
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Havent seen it, no desire to see it either


----------



## MickiQ (May 22, 2022)

Framed #72
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




The sword in frame 1 totally threw me but I got there


----------



## Chz (May 22, 2022)

Even with the last frame, nope. How am I supposed to remember all the title permutations?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 22, 2022)

Framed #72
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Yeah I mean I guessed with the last frame but this



Chz said:


> ..... How am I supposed to remember all the title permutations?


----------



## krtek a houby (May 22, 2022)

Probably the best movie (of its particular type) in years.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 22, 2022)

Framed #72
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## killer b (May 22, 2022)

Chz said:


> Even with the last frame, nope. How am I supposed to remember all the title permutations?


Yeah I knew what it was from 2, but it took me till 4 to get the right one...


----------



## such and such (May 22, 2022)

Framed #73
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




First time for everything I suppose


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 22, 2022)

God no, barely watched the vintage one.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 22, 2022)

Framed #72
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2022)

Framed #72
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



I haven't seen the film but I hit on the type of theme early and just kept guessing related titles


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2022)

I basically went through the whole bastard franchise before I got it right


----------



## killer b (May 22, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> God no, barely watched the vintage one.


fwiw today's film is unexpectedly really great.


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> I basically went through the whole bastard franchise before I got it right



That was my methodology for it too, I just got lucky and hit the right one before I ran out of guesses


----------



## krtek a houby (May 23, 2022)

Haven't seen todays film yet, but its been added to streaming services here, looking fwd to it

Framed #73
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## BristolEcho (May 23, 2022)

Spoiler



I thought it was Arcadia (recommend) at first and then couldn't get it. I have seen it though and thought it was good.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 23, 2022)

Framed #73
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (May 23, 2022)

Framed #73
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Actually this is the most visually distinctive film since the Third Man.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 23, 2022)

Framed #73
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 23, 2022)

Framed #73
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (May 23, 2022)

Where the hell I dug this film from its anyone's guess. I didn't even know it was B & W

Framed #73
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 23, 2022)

Framed #73
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (May 23, 2022)

Framed #73
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (May 23, 2022)

Annoyed I didn't get it from first frame..
Framed #73
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (May 23, 2022)

Framed #73
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it


----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2022)

Framed #73
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




wahey, first one in ages


----------



## Chz (May 23, 2022)

Yeah, this is a if you've seen it you should get it in one film. But if you haven't, you pretty much have no hope.


----------



## Humberto (May 23, 2022)

Framed #73
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (May 23, 2022)

not seen it but they are good clues


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2022)

today was either going to be what it was or a low budget uk film that came out at the same time *BAIT* - i was surprised that the uk one was even on the list so went with that one - i also thought it was the uk one because the frame was a squarer shape which i thought was a limitation of the camera used in in the uk one - turns out they both have that frame shape - grrr


----------



## Chilli.s (May 23, 2022)

that was my first guess, Ive seen neither


----------



## Knotted (May 23, 2022)

ska invita said:


> today was either going to be what it was or a low budget uk film that came out at the same time *BAIT* - i was surprised that the uk one was even on the list so went with that one - i also thought it was the uk one because the frame was a squarer shape which i thought was a limitation of the camera used in in the uk one - turns out they both have that frame shape - grrr



Oh yeah, that is also the most visually distinctive film since the Third Man.

Interesting little conversation between the two directors here. Including on aspect ratios


----------



## Elpenor (May 23, 2022)

Hadn’t heard or seen todays one


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2022)

Framed #73
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






ska invita said:


> today was either going to be what it was or a low budget uk film that came out at the same time *BAIT* - i was surprised that the uk one was even on the list so went with that one - i also thought it was the uk one because the frame was a squarer shape which i thought was a limitation of the camera used in in the uk one - turns out they both have that frame shape - grrr



I did the exact same thing.  I've seen them both within the last 2 weeks (or thereabouts) and from the first frame it was going to be either one or the other of those


----------



## High Voltage (May 23, 2022)

My first guess, being the only B & W film I could think of, was bloody Schindlers List . . . I really am rubbish at this, yet keep being dragged back day after day


----------



## spanglechick (May 23, 2022)

Chz said:


> Yeah, this is a if you've seen it you should get it in one film. But if you haven't, you pretty much have no hope.


Framed #73
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I haven’t seen it, but I think the first frame is a giveaway if you know the film exists.


----------



## scifisam (May 23, 2022)

Spoiler



I didn't know it existed, but the third picture basically had the title in it.

My GF got it from the first pic. I think she may have seen every movie ever made.




Framed #73
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Framed #73
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, yup, was definitely a "might as well try that one first!".

There were a couple of other possibles in the chamber if it turned out not to be that one.


----------



## Elpenor (May 24, 2022)

Haven’t heard of todays one either!


----------



## Epona (May 24, 2022)

Framed #74
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



This one I came at from a different and unexpected direction, I was googling recipes recently and came across some recipes/instructions/youtube how to cook it videos of a sarnie that fit the description of the one shown in the first shot - it seems to have quite a following - and they all mentioned the character involved - being a bit of a nerd when it comes to that genre of film I was just going to go through all the ones I knew that character had appeared in.
Haven't actually seen this one yet, although hope to soon.
I now also fancy a sarnie like that


----------



## High Voltage (May 24, 2022)

Well this is bollocks

Framed #74
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 24, 2022)

Smashed it. Black and white seagulls for the win


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 24, 2022)

Framed #74
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Nope


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 24, 2022)

Very nope.


----------



## High Voltage (May 24, 2022)

Thing is, I heard of it, I think I even started watching it, but I didn't know it by the films name, and when googling it the name I knew it as was the one that appears on all the searches, so I feel cheated


----------



## ska invita (May 24, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Thing is,  I heard of it, I think I even started watching it, but I didn't know it by the films name, and when googling it the name I knew it as was the one that appears on all the searches, so I feel cheated


So you got it then! 

Looks really good from the frames...iirc I heard it was a bit of a fuck up and last minute re-edited etc? I may have confused it with something else though


----------



## High Voltage (May 24, 2022)

ska invita said:


> So you got it then!
> 
> Looks really good from the frames...iirc I heard it was a bit of a fuck up and last minute re-edited etc? I may have confused it with something else though


No I didn't "get it" because the film title I knew it as, and as it's know as on imdb don't appear in the drop down list


----------



## ska invita (May 24, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> No I didn't "get it" because the film title I knew it as, and as it's know as on imdb don't appear in the drop down list


they changed the name last minute - as long as you knew it in your mind thats the important bit


----------



## felixthecat (May 24, 2022)

Framed #74
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not today☹️


----------



## Chilli.s (May 24, 2022)

Framed #74
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Fuckin bollox... couldnt remember the title


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 24, 2022)

I knew the character from frames 5 and 6 but I'm fucked if I knew what it was called. Despite having walked past a billboard for it every working day for months


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 24, 2022)

Framed #74
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (May 24, 2022)

Framed #74
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never heard of it


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 24, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Never heard of it


You surprise me


----------



## kalidarkone (May 24, 2022)

Framed #74
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 24, 2022)

Framed #74
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



Yes, I'm a comic book geek


----------



## scifisam (May 24, 2022)

Framed #74
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




(I subtitled it).


----------



## Chz (May 24, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I knew the character from frames 5 and 6 but I'm fucked if I knew what it was called. Despite having walked past a billboard for it every working day for months


This precisely.


----------



## spanglechick (May 24, 2022)

Disappointed with this.  I knew I’d seen it and the first frame had all you should need but my brain is like custard today.  

Framed #74
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 25, 2022)

Framed #75
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (May 25, 2022)

Framed #75
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (May 25, 2022)

Nope


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 25, 2022)

Framed #75
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Nope


----------



## High Voltage (May 25, 2022)

NND

Basically, if it hasn't got:-
Car chases
Explosions
Shooting
Lasers
And the like

I won't have seen. And even if I have seen it it's highly unlikely I'll remember it in enough detail to guess what it is from a still or series of stiils

Framed #75
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 25, 2022)

Fuck no.

Framed #75
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (May 25, 2022)

Oohh! Fuck. I have seen it but only realised I had when I googled the title and read a synopsis. Obviously made a deep and lasting impression on me due to lack of:-
Car chases
Explosions
Shooting 
Lasers 
And the likes

Basically I'm a 10 year old boy


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2022)

Nope, but I did know what it was but couldnt remember the name


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 25, 2022)

I recognised frame 5 as an image I'd seen and knew it was something like Love Actually or Notting Hill but I haven't seen it and never will unless I am to be held down for it to be used as torture.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 25, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Hadn’t heard or seen todays one


It's quite enjoyable

Framed #75
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (May 25, 2022)

nope again


----------



## MickiQ (May 25, 2022)

Framed #75
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Have seen it but tbh I thought it was rubbish so probably why I didn't recognise it.


----------



## MickiQ (May 25, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Oohh! Fuck. I have seen it but only realised I had when I googled the title and read a synopsis. Obviously made a deep and lasting impression on me due to lack of:-
> Car chases
> Explosions
> Shooting
> ...


I'm 64 years old and I'm basically the same as you in this regard. If  I want realism I will watch the news not a movie.


----------



## Ranu (May 25, 2022)

Framed #75
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (May 25, 2022)

Can't even remember hearing about it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 25, 2022)

Chz said:


> Can't even remember hearing about it.


Probably best that way. It looks horrific.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 25, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Probably best that way. It looks horrific.


Come on, who doesn't want a 



Spoiler



Richard Curtis written & directed time travel romcom featuring 'a ginger Hugh Grant'


?


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2022)

Framed #75
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




One of my absolute favourite films ever and a bit of a guilty pleasure, have seen it an embarrassing amount of times, got it instantly without even having to think about it


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 25, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Come on, who doesn't want a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 25, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Me


😥


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2022)

Spoiler



Basically I'll watch almost anything that is remotely about time travel - and of the time travel rom-coms out there, this is one of the better ones.  Interestingly, it isn't the only time travel romance that Rachel McAdams has co-starred in, in a role of the non time travelling spouse of a time traveller, the other being The Time Traveler's Wife - of which the book was great, but the film adaptation manages to be a tad creepy and stalkerish)


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 25, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> 😥


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 25, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


>


Clearly you're one of those ginger-haters


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 25, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Clearly you're one of those ginger-haters


Au contraire... I like a bit of ginger in general and am very partial to Domhnall Gleeson in particular. And his dear Papa.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 25, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Au contraire... I like a bit of ginger in general and am very partial to Domhnall Gleeson in particular. And his dear Papa.


 The General Hux


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 25, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> The General Hux


Ooh I didn't know he'd been in that.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 25, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Ooh I didn't know he'd been in that.


 That's two films am referencing there


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Au contraire... I like a bit of ginger in general and am very partial to Domhnall Gleeson in particular. And his dear Papa.



I'll watch him in anything.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 25, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Au contraire... I like a bit of ginger in general and am very partial to Domhnall Gleeson...*And his dear Papa*.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 25, 2022)

Haven't seen that....


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 25, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Haven't seen that....


It's a great fillum, I heartily recommend it


----------



## spanglechick (May 25, 2022)

Framed #75
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I don’t mind it, tbh.  It made me cry.


----------



## scifisam (May 25, 2022)

I failed despite having seen the movie. It's terrible, despite having an excellent cast, and I think my brain refused to remember it.

ETA: I can see why it might make someone cry, though - now I'm remembering it, there was one lovely, touching scene with Bill Nighy and Domnhall Gleason. The acting was all good or better than good, but the storyline just really didn't work for me.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 26, 2022)

Framed #76
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (May 26, 2022)

Framed #76
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I’ve seen this one at least


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 26, 2022)

Come on, Mrs Miggins, dig deep! You've got this!


----------



## krtek a houby (May 26, 2022)

Good film, this

Framed #76
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (May 26, 2022)

Vaguely aware of this, don't think I've seen it but just as easily could have

Framed #76
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 26, 2022)

Framed #76
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Balls. Seen it but no idea from those frames.  I didn't recognise anything.


----------



## High Voltage (May 26, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #76
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...





krtek a houby said:


> Good film, this
> 
> Framed #76
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...



HOW! Half the stills are, basically, black


----------



## krtek a houby (May 26, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> HOW! Half the stills are, basically, black



A favourite actor and film


----------



## smmudge (May 26, 2022)

Framed #76
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Never got it so quickly! Although I don't really recognise any of the shots except the 2nd. Love the film though.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 26, 2022)

I remember liking it but damn if any of the scenes looked familiar


----------



## Elpenor (May 26, 2022)

This is definitely visually distinctive, almost as much as any film since the third man  but obviously not memorable enough for me


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 26, 2022)

Easiest one for me so far.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 26, 2022)

Framed #76
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Can't believe it took me so long doh!


----------



## MickiQ (May 26, 2022)

Didn't get it seen it but didn't get it.

Framed #76
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (May 26, 2022)

Framed #76
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




The first frame looked more like a different movie with that actor in, and the second one wasn't familiar at all, despite this being among my favourite movies.


----------



## Chz (May 26, 2022)

Failed utterly at a film I've seen 3x. The shame.


----------



## felixthecat (May 26, 2022)

Framed #76
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Seen it, failed miserably


----------



## spanglechick (May 26, 2022)

Framed #76
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Glad I remembered to do this before bed!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 27, 2022)

Framed #77
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 27, 2022)

Framed #77
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 27, 2022)

The Framed compiler is definitely taking the piss today 🤣


----------



## Elpenor (May 27, 2022)

Framed #77
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Yay I got it, and annoyingly should have got it in one


----------



## Epona (May 27, 2022)

Framed #77
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Too easy!


----------



## spanglechick (May 27, 2022)

Two in a row

Framed #77
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Humberto (May 27, 2022)

Framed #77
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (May 27, 2022)

Nearly!

Framed #77
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 27, 2022)

Framed #77
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Now that’s a proper film


----------



## High Voltage (May 27, 2022)

None more surprised than me that I got it in two, but I would have got it eventually 

Framed #77
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 27, 2022)

Framed #77
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Disappointed to not get that in 1 but I guessed Point Break which wasn't even in the list


----------



## surreybrowncap (May 27, 2022)

Yeah - got it in two
Framed #77
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2022)

Framed #77
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (May 27, 2022)

Yeah I think if you don't get it today you just don't like films


----------



## krtek a houby (May 27, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #77
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, guessed it might have been What Richard Did - the 1st frame looks like they're out in Brittas Bay

Oh, well.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 27, 2022)

Framed #77
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



I've seen it a few times, but not for ages and it was a lucky guess!


----------



## Chilli.s (May 27, 2022)

Framed #77
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 27, 2022)

Too easy

Framed #77
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (May 27, 2022)

Framed #77
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




The first frame could have been anything but the second was a dead giveaway


----------



## ska invita (May 27, 2022)

i thought the first frame was Maze Runner 3 The Death Cure...turns out none of the Maze Runner series are in the list  its like they dont know what real _cinema _is!!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 27, 2022)

In 1. I've seen this film a lot. Box set, etc


----------



## Leafster (May 27, 2022)

It didn't spring to mind with the first frame but the second one is iconic

Framed #77
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (May 27, 2022)

ska invita said:


> i thought the first frame was Maze Runner 3 The Death Cure...turns out none of the Maze Runner series are in the list  its like they dont know what real _cinema _is!!



I tried to put in The Karate Kid and that didn't come up either!


----------



## such and such (May 27, 2022)

Was not expecting this genre but…

Framed #78
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 27, 2022)

such and such said:


> Was not expecting this genre but…
> 
> Framed #78
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> ...


Why not? 
We've had at least one stupid monster film already!


----------



## such and such (May 27, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Why not?
> We've had at least one stupid monster film already!



I'm living in the future so no spoilers but I guess you'll see what I mean eventually.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 27, 2022)

such and such said:


> I'm living in the future so no spoilers but I guess you'll see what I mean eventually.


Ah! I see.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 27, 2022)

Burn the monster! Against natural law! 

🔥😠🔱🔥


----------



## scifisam (May 27, 2022)

2. 



Spoiler



Thought the first frame was The Beach. Guess it was _a_ beach...


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2022)

such and such said:


> Was not expecting this genre but…
> 
> Framed #78
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> ...


It's certainly a curveball first image!

Framed #78
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (May 28, 2022)

NND 

Framed #78
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 28, 2022)

Framed #78
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Nope


----------



## Elpenor (May 28, 2022)

Framed #78
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Another one I’ve not heard of, will have to check out what its about (and perhaps watch fewer westerns in future)


----------



## felixthecat (May 28, 2022)

Framed #78
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Didn't have a clue


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 28, 2022)

No idea


----------



## kalidarkone (May 28, 2022)

Framed #78
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (May 28, 2022)

Framed #78
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Another one I haven't seen


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Framed #78
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


"Moving ..._pictures_, you say? It'll never catch on, mark my words"


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 28, 2022)

Framed #78
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never seen it, might watch this afternoon


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Framed #78
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


one of those annoying films people keep with kids keep telling me to see - "its really good actually!"


----------



## nottsgirl (May 28, 2022)

I probably would have got it if I’d seen it.


----------



## smmudge (May 28, 2022)

Another no from me but kind of want to see it now


----------



## Epona (May 28, 2022)

Not seen it


----------



## scifisam (May 28, 2022)

Nope. Don't really like animation.


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Nope. Don't really like animation.


its a shame theres no more hand drawn features any more....CGI ones just all look the same, and its not a look i like in the first place tbh


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 29, 2022)

Framed #79
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



1: A poker movie, but too obvious? Maybe something left field, _Clockers_?
2: Shit, an aeroplane? And not a little one, doesn't seem very James Bond, though, so maybe... _Mississippi Grind_?
3: okay, so exotic location, maybe it is Bond - _Casino Royale_?
4: FFS I recognise that


----------



## High Voltage (May 29, 2022)

Framed #79
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (May 29, 2022)

Framed #79
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Got from the last image but never likely to watch that genre really


----------



## MickiQ (May 29, 2022)

Framed #79
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Have seen it (and it wasn't bad if not great as that genre goes) but I didn't get until I saw the male lead in the last frame


----------



## Knotted (May 29, 2022)

Not seen this one. Thought it was a Bond film


----------



## Epona (May 29, 2022)

Another one I hadn't seen - and ditto to the above post!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 29, 2022)

Framed #79
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven't see it and never likely too. Just a guess on the last frame.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 29, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Not seen this one. Thought it was a Bond film


I thought it was Casino Royale


----------



## such and such (May 29, 2022)

I have actually seen this twice and it took me ages to get 

Framed #80
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (May 29, 2022)

Really Annoyed because I watched this a few day ago! My fucking brain argggh!
Framed #79
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (May 29, 2022)

Got it in four bit purely a guess - have heard of it, haven't seen it


----------



## spanglechick (May 29, 2022)

That took a while

Framed #79
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (May 30, 2022)

Well, I've heard of it at least

Framed #80
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (May 30, 2022)

Not seen it yet, Netflix hasn't subtitled it in English so far

Framed #80
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (May 30, 2022)

Framed #80
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (May 30, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Not seen it yet, Netflix hasn't subtitled it in English so far


i find that impossible to believe
(also its not on netflix)


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 30, 2022)

Framed #80
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛



Spoiler












						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






High Voltage said:


> Well, I've heard of it at least
> 
> Framed #80
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> ...





krtek a houby said:


> Not seen it yet, Netflix hasn't subtitled it in English so far
> 
> Framed #80
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> ...





ska invita said:


> i find that impossible to believe
> (also its not on netflix)



It’s on prime, if you’ve not seen it watch it asap


----------



## kalidarkone (May 30, 2022)

Framed #80
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (May 30, 2022)

Framed #80
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛



			https://framed.wt
		


I’ve seen this 3 times including the b&w cut so should have done better


----------



## krtek a houby (May 30, 2022)

ska invita said:


> i find that impossible to believe
> (also its not on netflix)



It's on Netflix here but currently only has Japanese subtitles.


----------



## ska invita (May 30, 2022)

...ah okay i get it now - youre in japan?


----------



## krtek a houby (May 30, 2022)

ska invita said:


> where are you? i didnt know netflix was different in different countries
> (its not japanese btw)


Yes, it's Korean. It's on Netflix in Japan, sometimes there are different shows and films to what you have. Some shows etc arrive with only Japanese subtitles and they either eventually get round to supplying English subtitles. Or... Sometimes they don't. All the Godzilla films, for example, annoyingly remain without subtitles.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 30, 2022)

Framed #80
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (May 30, 2022)

Framed #80
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Took me to the last frame to get it


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 30, 2022)

Ya beat me

Framed #80
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## BristolEcho (May 30, 2022)

Annoyed I didn't get today's. Good film.


----------



## felixthecat (May 30, 2022)

Framed #80
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

Oh dear🤦‍♀️


----------



## scifisam (May 30, 2022)

5, should probably have been less. The pictures are all so dark.


----------



## spanglechick (May 30, 2022)

Framed #80
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (May 31, 2022)

NND first failure of the day

Framed #81
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 31, 2022)

Framed #81
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not even aware of its existence.

First one for me with absolutely no clue whatsoever and never even heard of it.


----------



## smmudge (May 31, 2022)

First frames were tricky but would have got it by the end. ❤ this actress 

Framed #81
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 31, 2022)

Nope.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 31, 2022)

Framed #81
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (May 31, 2022)

Framed #81
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Judging by the title a genre I’ll never consider watching so no surprise


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 31, 2022)

Framed #81
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (May 31, 2022)

Nope


----------



## smmudge (May 31, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #81
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



Yes


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 31, 2022)

smmudge said:


> Yes


Took a while but the person in frame 3 anchored it; once frame 4 appears you know it's from the period before that person changed to doing a different sort of film  



Spoiler







😱😱😱😁


----------



## MickiQ (May 31, 2022)

Framed #81
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Only got it on the last frame


----------



## Epona (May 31, 2022)

Framed #81
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



This was on freeview in the last 2 or 3 days, I think I ended up watching it because there was sod all else on and I didn't really want to have to concentrate on anything with a plot


----------



## smmudge (May 31, 2022)

Epona said:


> Framed #81
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



No need to apologise!


----------



## scifisam (May 31, 2022)

I've seen it but failed to get it. I definitely have a selective memory that deletes movies I didn't really like. (I do like a fair few romcoms too).


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 1, 2022)

Framed #82
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Normal service resumes


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 1, 2022)

What with what now?


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 1, 2022)

NND as usual

Framed #82
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 1, 2022)

Framed #82
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




What?!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2022)

Amateurs!

Framed #82
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




😝


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 1, 2022)

Starting to think DaveCinzano is Mark Kermode


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 1, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Amateurs!
> 
> Framed #82
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


No way!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2022)

The clues are all in the picture!


----------



## smmudge (Jun 1, 2022)

Oh damn I've only seen



Spoiler



Big Hero 1 to 5


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 1, 2022)

Never watched a cartoon film


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2022)

Not seen it.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 1, 2022)

Framed #82
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Took a while to get


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 1, 2022)

Unable to copy and paste for some reason  today but got it on the 2nd frame. Was forced to watch this recently and much to my suprise really enjoyed it!


----------



## scifisam (Jun 1, 2022)

Framed #82
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Despite not being a cartoon fan I quite like this one.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 1, 2022)

It’s a very sweet film. 

Framed #82
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 1, 2022)

Framed #82
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 2, 2022)

Recognised it immediately!

Framed #83
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 2, 2022)

Framed #83
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 2, 2022)

Framed #83
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 2, 2022)

alright

Framed #83
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 2, 2022)

Almost an André Preview for me nearly got the right words just not necessarily in the right order, but not, iykwim 

Framed #83
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Jun 2, 2022)

Framed #83
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Jun 2, 2022)

Framed #83
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 2, 2022)

Framed #83
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Nope


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 2, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Recognised it immediately!
> 
> Framed #83
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...





The Octagon said:


> Framed #83
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...





Artaxerxes said:


> Framed #83
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...





krtek a houby said:


> alright
> 
> Framed #83
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...





Knotted said:


> Framed #83
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...





smmudge said:


> Framed #83
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking swots.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 2, 2022)

What’s funny is that I watch a film most evenings. Just not any of the films featured on framed


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 2, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> What’s funny is that I watch a film most evenings. Just not any of the films featured on framed




You watch either really bad films or really good (probably old) films and I approve


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 2, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> You watch either really bad films or really good (probably old) films and I approve



I think it’s more likely the old films


----------



## Knotted (Jun 2, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Fucking swots.



Nah. It's probably the most visually distinctive film since the Third Man.


----------



## Epona (Jun 2, 2022)

Framed #83
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 2, 2022)

Framed #83
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Took me until the appearance of the lead actor


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 2, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #83
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


And that's where I "got it" I just couldn't remember the exact name of the film but did remember some of the words of the films title, just not the right ones and not in the right order . . . hence, André Preview

Anyway, I just have a shit memory, but it does mean I can watch and rewatch films as if never seen before


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 2, 2022)

Framed #83
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jun 2, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Anyway, I just have a shit memory, but it does mean I can watch and rewatch films as if never seen before



I couldn't remember the plot of a film unless I've seen it multiple times, it does mean I'm very easily entertained and can usually find something to watch/rewatch.

I'll know I've seen something before because I'll remember the visuals from it, but have no fucking clue what the plot was about.


----------



## Chz (Jun 2, 2022)

Been so long since I've seen it that I didn't recognise any of it.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 2, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Framed #83
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah! just rub it in, why doncha


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 2, 2022)

So, basically, it's me and Elpenor, being the thickos, are going to be sat at the back of the class and all these other teachers pets are going to be sat at the front waiting for tomorrows film to be set

Watch out for spit balls, you lot


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2022)

Framed #83
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Obv.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 2, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> So, basically, it's me and Elpenor, being the thickos, are going to be sat at the back of the class and all these other teachers pets are going to be sat at the front waiting for tomorrows film to be set
> 
> Watch out for spit balls, you lot



Take it as an opportunity to hunt out the film. It's a goodun.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 2, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Take it as an opportunity to hunt out the film. It's a goodun.


I'VE FUCKING SEEN IT!!111!!!11!! That's what makes it so bad and at clue 5(?) I just about remembered the title, nearly


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 2, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Recognised it immediately!
> 
> Framed #83
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


I sampled this exact moment for a podcast way back in the noughties 😎

Check out this Podomatic episode! TCRE SoundClash Challenge #1: Rumble In The Crumble TCRE SoundClash Challenge #1: Rumble In The Crumble

Paging hiccup


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 2, 2022)

Framed #83
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## hiccup (Jun 2, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I sampled this exact moment for a podcast way back in the noughties 😎
> 
> Check out this Podomatic episode! TCRE SoundClash Challenge #1: Rumble In The Crumble TCRE SoundClash Challenge #1: Rumble In The Crumble
> 
> Paging hiccup


I did not know that was still online and available


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 2, 2022)

hiccup said:


> I did not know that was still online and available


High quality content never dies!


----------



## hiccup (Jun 2, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> High quality content never dies!


Couldn't get the play button to work, but downloaded it and can confirm that I sound like a right div. 

Still think my tunes are better though


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 2, 2022)

hiccup said:


> Couldn't get the play button to work, but downloaded it and can confirm that I sound like a right div.
> 
> Still think my tunes are better though


You can't argue with a public vote 🤷

Though I think there was something fishy about tangerinedream's _so-called_ win against The King


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 2, 2022)

Also got it in one. Was chuffed, but then saw this thread. I am reading the book right now which helped.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 3, 2022)

I got one yay

Framed #84
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 3, 2022)

Not too difficult

Framed #84
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 3, 2022)

Didn't get that one.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 3, 2022)

Framed #84
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Very difficult. Required genius.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 3, 2022)

Well, that was a bit of a letdown, seems like anyone would go for this first.  Surely the archetype of the genre.

Framed #84
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## 8ball (Jun 3, 2022)

.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 3, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Didn't get that one.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 3, 2022)

Framed #84
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 3, 2022)

Framed #84
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Jun 3, 2022)

Framed #84
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 3, 2022)

Framed #84
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 3, 2022)

Hah! Read it and weep, losers

Framed #84
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 3, 2022)

Framed #84
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 3, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Didn't get that one.


You'll be more than welcome with me and Elpenor at the back of the class tomorrow


----------



## smmudge (Jun 3, 2022)

Framed #84
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I consider these first frame wins mainly to be lucky guesses!


Epona said:


> I couldn't remember the plot of a film unless I've seen it multiple times, it does mean I'm very easily entertained and can usually find something to watch/rewatch.
> 
> I'll know I've seen something before because I'll remember the visuals from it, but have no fucking clue what the plot was about.



I'm completely the other way around. I can remember plots, but my visual memory is terrible. So I would say on these I rarely "recognise" an image, but will guess from the clues, eg what genre, time period, where in the world etc. But defo not actors faces because I'm terrible at recognising those too. E2a except Sandra Bullock of course.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 3, 2022)

Visually distinctive etc.  

Framed #84
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 3, 2022)

My first guess was as it is something 



Spoiler



jungle based


 that it would be 



Spoiler



Jurassic park


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 3, 2022)

I wouldn't worry too much about it - most of my first guesses are trying to "shoe horn" a James Bond film into the still(s)

Then one of the John Wick films or anything with "The Stath" in them (those are limiting, i'll admit)

I've yet to start on any of the Fast and the Furious franchise, but that'll come, no doubt


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 3, 2022)

Framed #84
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## Epona (Jun 3, 2022)

Framed #84
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 3, 2022)

Framed #84
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 3, 2022)

I hardly ever get the right answer so well chuffed
Framed #84
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## scifisam (Jun 3, 2022)

I managed to fail because I knew the movie, knew who directed it and was in it and the book it was loosely based on, and just had a mental block on the actual name.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 4, 2022)

Framed #85
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Just when I thought I'd crapped out, they pulled me back into the quiz


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 4, 2022)

Framed #85
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Humberto (Jun 4, 2022)

Framed #85
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 4, 2022)

Well, I got it but, stupid game

Framed #85
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 4, 2022)

Framed #85
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



I guessed at three other films in the same genre including the sequel first! This quiz should be sleeping with the fishes


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 4, 2022)

Framed #85
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 4, 2022)

Framed #85
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Jun 4, 2022)

Framed #85
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Got there eventually.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 4, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #85
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...




TBF I thought it was Jingle All The Way


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 4, 2022)

Framed #85
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Dandred (Jun 4, 2022)

Framed #86
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 4, 2022)

Framed #86
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 4, 2022)

Took me almost to the end to get it

Framed #85
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 5, 2022)

Is the intern in charge this week?  

Framed #86
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 5, 2022)

I was thinking that.  

Framed #86
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 5, 2022)

Framed #86
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Jun 5, 2022)

Framed #86
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 5, 2022)

Framed #86
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I watched this for the first time on Thursday so I ought to have got this


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 5, 2022)

Framed #86
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Pleased as I've never seen it!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 5, 2022)

Framed #86
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I haven't seen it either!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 5, 2022)

Framed #86
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it and no intention or interest in doing so.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 5, 2022)

Good work team - together we _will_ reach the peak! 😎


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 5, 2022)

easy in one


----------



## Humberto (Jun 5, 2022)

Framed #86
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jun 5, 2022)

Haven't seen it!


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 5, 2022)

Framed #86
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Took a while but in my defence I've haven't  seen it


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 5, 2022)

Framed #86
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

Didn't get it, I have seen it but did not reckon much to it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 5, 2022)

Lovely

Framed #87
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jun 6, 2022)

Framed #87
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 6, 2022)

Framed #87
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Raheem (Jun 6, 2022)

Framed #87
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Just guessed the first thing I thought of in that genre.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 6, 2022)

Framed #87
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 6, 2022)

Framed #87
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven't seen it. Guessed who it was made by but couldn't get the title.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 6, 2022)

Framed #87
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Framed - The daily movie guessing game 

Great film


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 6, 2022)

NND

Framed #87
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 6, 2022)

Framed #87
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Just guessed the genre till I got it


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 6, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #87
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


If I was hanging by my fingers off a cliff and my only way to salvation was to name six non-Disney cartoons I'd be falling to my death. Even one's that I've seen don't register as anything more than pretty flashing colours at best, let along a title or a story line


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 6, 2022)

Framed #87
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

Not seen nor heard of but it looks interesting might have a look for it on Netflix or failing that Pirate Bay


----------



## Epona (Jun 6, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Framed #87
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> Not seen nor heard of but it looks interesting might have a look for it on Netflix or failing that Pirate Bay



It was on Netflix, haven't checked whether it still is mind you.  My parents were over for Xmas day and they are very "family viewing only", so we watched Ready Player One, and today's Framed answer.  They loved both, I'd seen both before but was happy to watch again, we stuffed our faces with good grub, and a good time was had by all.

Today's film is absolutely charming


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 6, 2022)

Epona said:


> It was on Netflix, haven't checked whether it still is mind you.  My parents were over for Xmas day and they are very "family viewing only", so we watched Ready Player One, and today's Framed answer.  They loved both, I'd seen both before but was happy to watch again, we stuffed our faces with good grub, and a good time was had by all.
> 
> Today's film is absolutely charming


I've seen Ready Player One quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Chz (Jun 6, 2022)

Ashamed I didn't get it in one, but the first frame didn't scream out the country of origin the way the second did.
Framed #87
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 6, 2022)

Framed #87
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 7, 2022)

Back to doing a High Voltage 

Framed #88p
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Raheem (Jun 7, 2022)

Framed #88
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 7, 2022)

Framed #88
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 7, 2022)

Back on a roll NND

Framed #88
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 7, 2022)

Framed #88
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




No idea on that one. I guess I've heard of it but haven't seen it so...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 7, 2022)

Gave up after first frame, never heard of  it


----------



## Chz (Jun 7, 2022)

NND


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 7, 2022)

Work the problem, people, work the problem!

Framed #88
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 7, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #88
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


Ignorance is no excuse!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 7, 2022)

Framed #88
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 7, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Ignorance is no excuse!


Well the first frame features Gael Garcia Bernal and so I thought I'd probably not get it as I think he is dreadful and will generally avoid anything he's in.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 7, 2022)

Got yesterday's in two! Better than my GF for once.

Neither of us got today's, and it took me a while to even google the right movie with that name.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 8, 2022)

Framed #89
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



I would have got it earlier but I had to return some videotapes


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 8, 2022)

First frame threw me, nailed it on 2 😎

Framed #89
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 8, 2022)

Framed #89
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Jun 8, 2022)

Should've got it on two really

Framed #89
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 8, 2022)

Nope


----------



## Epona (Jun 8, 2022)

Framed #89
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 8, 2022)

Oh that's ridiculous, was only watching a reaction video about it the other day

Framed #89
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 8, 2022)

Framed #89
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 8, 2022)

Hmmm! Vaguely aware of this one... Disappointed that is wasn't Spider-man - the Green Goblin though

Framed #89
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Dandred (Jun 8, 2022)

Framed #89
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 8, 2022)

Framed #89
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 8, 2022)

Framed #89
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 8, 2022)

Framed #89
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩

Not seen it (not really into this sort of film) but the last scene might as well have the title at the bottom


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 8, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Framed #89
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩
> 
> Not seen it (not really into this sort of film) but the last scene might as well have the title at the bottom


YOU WHAT!!!!111

A best, I'd've gone for one of the Batman films he was in

I've gone back through the film stills and here's my thinking progression:-

A gangster film
Film about a mental child
John Wick / James Bond
The Green Goblin Spider man one
Fuck Knows
Final throw of the dice a Batman Film
You lot are, basically, Idiot Savants . . . the lot of you <stamps off muttering to himself>


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 8, 2022)

And I think it's fairly safe to say that my guesses don't need fucking spoilering


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 8, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> YOU WHAT!!!!111
> 
> A best, I'd've gone for one of the Batman films he was in
> 
> ...


I think with this guy's films they tend to stick in the public memory (even of people who haven't watched them) primarily because he has a reputation for being a difficult arsehole to work with and that generates publicity.


----------



## Chz (Jun 8, 2022)

Oh, wow. I got it in one, even though I didn't recognise the still. Or at least not in my conscious mind. But something about the orderliness of the plate just made me guess it.
Framed #89
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




It's a good one, because even people who've only _heard_ of it but not seen it should get it by the last two.

Edit: Mrs.C got it on frame 5. Or at least I'll give it to her because she said "It's the one with the business cards".


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 8, 2022)

FUCK OFF!!!!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 8, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> YOU WHAT!!!!111
> 
> A best, I'd've gone for one of the Batman films he was in
> 
> ...




Have you considering watching some films?


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 8, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Have you considering watching some films?


The thing is, I do, I'm just really rubbish at remembering films I'm not really engaging with

For example, this current one, another one I have vague recollections of watching, maybe, but it's no John Wick, which I have watched, probably four or five times so far


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 8, 2022)

Framed #90
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2022)

Framed #90
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2022)

Witchcraft! 😱😱😱


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 9, 2022)

Framed #90
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Nope.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #90
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


🤯


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 9, 2022)

Woot 
Framed #90
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2022)

Doh! It was my first thought, too. Then I went "where did I see that in that movie?" Always go with your first instinct.

Framed #90
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




(I love this movie a LOT so it should have been a oner).


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 9, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Witchcraft! 😱😱😱
> 
> View attachment 326297


nah, took 2 guesses. love the film, though


----------



## Epona (Jun 9, 2022)

Framed #90
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I love this film!



Spoiler



The first frame is a complete giveaway if you think about it, how many characters in this sort of film wear glasses like that?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> nah, took 2 guesses. love the film, though


The 😱😱😱 was because you were doing #90 at 2137 yesterday!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 9, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> The 😱😱😱 was because you were doing #90 at 2137 yesterday!



_your_ time, though


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 9, 2022)

Framed #90
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 9, 2022)

Framed #90
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Nope. I don't tend to watch animated films. I'm probably missing out but I can live with it.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 9, 2022)

Well I'll go to the foot of our stairs

Framed #90
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 9, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Doh! It was my first thought, too. Then I went "where did I see that in that movie?" Always go with your first instinct.
> 
> Framed #90
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...





Spoiler



Same, that scene isn’t at all familiar but I did recognise the glasses



Framed #90
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Dandred (Jun 9, 2022)

Framed #90
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jun 9, 2022)

Framed #90
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Jun 9, 2022)

Haven't seen it but still a bit annoyed at not getting it in 1!

Framed #90
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Jun 9, 2022)

Framed #90
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 9, 2022)

Fuck me something I’ve actually seen. 

Framed #90
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Winot (Jun 9, 2022)

Framed #90
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 9, 2022)

Framed #90
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2022)

Framed #90
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 9, 2022)

For someone who has never knowingly watched a cartoon film I did surprisingly well 

Framed #90
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 9, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> For someone who has never knowingly watched a cartoon film I did surprisingly well
> 
> Framed #90
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...



Not even Watership Down?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2022)

or The Snowman even


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 9, 2022)

Or the original Lion, Witch and the Wardrobe?


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> For someone who has never knowingly watched a cartoon film I did surprisingly well
> 
> Framed #90
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...



You never even watched any as a kid?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 9, 2022)

scifisam said:


> You never even watched any as a kid?


Not feature films. I watched cartoon cartoons.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Not feature films. I watched cartoon cartoons.


Didn't we all - you never really see them these days, do you?


----------



## Chz (Jun 9, 2022)

Same as others. Animated plus _those_ glasses make for a good first guess.
Framed #90
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 9, 2022)

Framed #90
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




seen half this, soporific...


----------



## Dandred (Jun 9, 2022)

Framed #91
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 9, 2022)

Framed #90
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛

been in the office today but made sure to do now I'm home


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 9, 2022)

Framed #90
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Surprise how many didn’t get this.  Thought it was one of those films everyone has seen. 

It’s splendid, btw.  You’d all like it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> It’s splendid, btw.  You’d all like it.


Be realistic, some of them are barely comfortable with moving shadows


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 9, 2022)

First film I watched in 3D. Which I still like as a concept even though it appears to have died again.


----------



## Epona (Jun 9, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> First film I watched in 3D. Which I still like as a concept even though it appears to have died again.



I bloody love 3D stuff!  Always been fascinated with it, right from the days of cardboard 3D glasses with coloured plastic filters for each eye


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 9, 2022)

Framed #91
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Framed #90
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. I'm not into cartoons but this one was amazing, and hugely famous.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 9, 2022)

I think I must have missed about 15 years of films at the cinema (and hence trailers of other films) as from about 2001 - 2016 I only really went to see the Bond films and probably was more about the Golden Age of TV


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Framed #91
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


STOP MESSING WITH THE CONTINUUM 😡😡😡


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I think I must have missed about 15 years of films at the cinema (and hence trailers of other films) as from about 2001 - 2016 I only really went to see the Bond films and probably was more about the Golden Age of TV


Getting your excuses in with five minutes to go, smart move


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 10, 2022)

Framed #91
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 10, 2022)

'Ave it

Framed #91
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 10, 2022)

Fairly sure I've never seen it

Framed #91
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 10, 2022)

Framed #91
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




By the skin of my teeth!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 10, 2022)

Framed #91
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 10, 2022)

Nope not seen it though I have heard of it
Framed #91
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 10, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Fairly sure I've never seen it
> 
> Framed #91
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> ...


We never doubted that for a moment 🤣


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 10, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Nope not seen it though I have heard of it
> Framed #91
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> ...


"...And I must again remind the jury that my client firmly established his alibi at ten past eleven the night before the crime..."


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 10, 2022)

Framed #91
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Jun 10, 2022)

Framed #91
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Don't know about this one. Any good?


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 10, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> We never doubted that for a moment 🤣


But I have heard of it though . . . which is progress, of sorts


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 10, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Framed #91
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. But not the director's best. Imho.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 10, 2022)

Framed #91
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Probably the most overrated movie ever I thought it was rubbish.


----------



## Chz (Jun 10, 2022)

Framed #91
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I liked it, but it was flawed for sure.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 10, 2022)

Nope.  Aware of it, but didn’t even know the main cast.  I generally avoid this genre.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 10, 2022)

Framed #91
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I've seen it and liked some aspects of it - should have got it sooner really.

My GF hasn't even fucking seen it and got it in one  She is the QUEEN of this game.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 10, 2022)

Have seen this and guessed the first film but for all it's pop culture glory, it's kind of forgettable

Framed #92
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 11, 2022)

Goddammit went with the wrong one to start with 

Framed #92
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 11, 2022)

Framed #92
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




The same issue as krtek a houby


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 11, 2022)

Framed #92
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 11, 2022)

Framed #92
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never would I watch such a thing!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 11, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #92
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, it's not bad. Just a popcorn movie that has been elevated to iconic/ironic/fanboy immortality.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 11, 2022)

Framed #92
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 11, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Oh, it's not bad. Just a popcorn movie that has been elevated to iconic/ironic/fanboy immortality.


But if it was converted to B&W it would rival Citizen Kane or Metropolis without doubt


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 11, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> But if it was converted to B&W it would rival Citizen Kane or Metropolis without doubt



Maybe not. But all 3 films can be enjoyed on their own merits


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 11, 2022)

Framed #92
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jun 11, 2022)

Haven't seen it


----------



## Knotted (Jun 11, 2022)

Framed #92
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 11, 2022)

Framed #92
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

Not a clue till the final scene (and its very distinctive lead) but by then too few guesses to get the right one


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 11, 2022)

Seen it. Loved it. Felt bamboozled by the stills.

Framed #93
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 12, 2022)

Framed #93
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 12, 2022)

Framed #93
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Jun 12, 2022)

Never seen it, never heard of it, didn't get it.

GF got in in five.


----------



## Epona (Jun 12, 2022)

I thought I ought to have known it, given that the first frame looks like some (not actual but a movie representation of an) archaeological dig - but nope, not seen it.
Also not likely to deliberately watch anything with this star in it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 12, 2022)

Epona said:


> Also not likely to deliberately watch anything with this star in it.



You'd be missing out, in that case. The star does have some excellent films under their belt, surprisingly.


----------



## Epona (Jun 12, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> You'd be missing out, in that case. The star does have some excellent films under their belt, surprisingly.





Spoiler



I can't stand him in almost everything I have ever seen him in, if there is something you think I should see then let me know - but spoiler it in this thread so as not to ruin the quiz for today!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 12, 2022)

Epona said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand him in almost everything I have ever seen him in, if there is something you think I should see then let me know - but spoiler it in this thread so as not to ruin the quiz for today!



Obviously, today's - it's frantic, barely pause for a breath stuff, kind of like peak Scorsese. There's PT Anderson's Punch Drunk Love (with Emily Watson and Philip Seymour Hoffman) which is dark, funny and moving. Probably the best thing he's been in. And there's The Meyerowitz Stories (from same director of Marriage Story)  it's a dysfunctional family comedy/drama with a belter of a cast. He's supposed to be excellent in Hustle (from this year) but haven't seen it yet, so can't say.

Imho, of course


----------



## Epona (Jun 12, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Obviously, today's - it's frantic, barely pause for a breath stuff, kind of like peak Scorsese. There's PT Anderson's Punch Drunk Love (with Emily Watson and Philip Seymour Hoffman) which is dark, funny and moving. Probably the best thing he's been in. And there's The Meyerowitz Stories (from same director of Marriage Story)  it's a dysfunctional family comedy/drama with a belter of a cast. He's supposed to be excellent in Hustle (from this year) but haven't seen it yet, so can't say.
> 
> Imho, of course



Thanks, I'll try to check out some of those when I am at a loose end.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 12, 2022)

Back on the old NNDs I'm afraid

Framed #93
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 12, 2022)

Framed #93
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Yay!

Now I look back at the frames, I could have got it at 2 or 3 but ya know....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 12, 2022)

Framed #93
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 12, 2022)

Framed #93
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Never in a million years. Never heard of it.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 12, 2022)

Framed #93
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I not only have seen this but got it in two  and - more impressively I think - several guesses before Mr Cinzano!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 12, 2022)

Saw some clips at some awards season but the star can go fuck himself and has produced some absolute turds so I avoid the fucker


----------



## Knotted (Jun 12, 2022)

Framed #93
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Permission to say DAMN


----------



## Knotted (Jun 12, 2022)

It's a great film btw


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 12, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Saw some clips at some awards season but the star can go fuck himself and has produced some absolute turds so I avoid the fucker



Yes, he has in his career been in some ramshackle vehicles, but there's a small number really worth seeing.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 12, 2022)

This is the only film I've seen with this lead actor. I think I'm unique in the world that I have only positive vibes about him.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 12, 2022)

I think the character was certainly very suited to them


----------



## Chz (Jun 12, 2022)

Framed #93
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



I didn't get the fuss. Yes it's better than most of his stuff, bit that's setting a pretty low bar.


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 12, 2022)

Framed #93
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 12, 2022)

I'm in two minds about that film. It's an unusual thing but I'm not sure whether I actually enjoyed it or if think it's a good film. It's strange and exhausting.

I don't recommend it to people as a rule but will say it's definitely worth a watch if you're interested in seeing this actor do something completely different. I have never knowingly watched anything else with him in because it all looks like absolute dog turd.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 12, 2022)

Seen it, didnt get it, didnt particularly like it


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 12, 2022)

Knotted said:


> This is the only film I've seen with this lead actor. I think I'm unique in the world that I have only positive vibes about him.



Thought his breakout role was ok, after that, avoided him until the spoilered films above. Revelation. His shit films are still shit, mind.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 12, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Thought his breakout role was ok, after that, avoided him until the spoilered films above. Revelation. His shit films are still shit, mind.



I generally don't either watch or avoid films because of the actors. He's got to be something quite special because people tend to talk about _films he's in _as being _his films. _I don't know much about him but I'm stanning him from now on.


----------



## Epona (Jun 12, 2022)

Knotted said:


> I generally don't either watch or avoid films because of the actors. He's got to be something quite special because people tend to talk about _films he's in _as being _his films. _I don't know much about him but I'm stanning him from now on.



I don't always avoid stuff because of who is in it (except Mark Wahlberg who can go to hell for IRL reasons and I am not sure why more people don't absolutely object to his stardom, sometimes sorry isn't enough and a life out of the limelight doing charity work for nothing would be more fitting for a violent racist piece of shit who has actually harmed people in assaults fuelled by racial hatred) but sometimes you can get the cut of a film's jib by who is in it, and therefore there are certain films where I see the cast list and think "that's probably not going to be my cup of tea, life's too short and there are a million other films I haven't yet watched" etc.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 12, 2022)

Epona said:


> I don't always avoid stuff because of who is in it (except Mark Wahlberg who can go to hell for IRL reasons and I am not sure why more people don't absolutely object to his stardom, sometimes sorry isn't enough and a life out of the limelight doing charity work for nothing would be more fitting for a violent racist piece of shit who has actually harmed people in assaults fuelled by racial hatred) but sometimes you can get the cut of a film's jib by who is in it, and therefore there are certain films where I see the cast list and think "that's probably not going to be my cup of tea, life's too short and there are a million other films I haven't yet watched" etc.



I think the writer(s) and director(s) are much more important factors for deciding what type of film is your cup of tea than the person playing the lead role. Well at least for me.


----------



## Epona (Jun 12, 2022)

Knotted said:


> I think the writer(s) and director(s) are much more important factors for deciding what type of film is your cup of tea than the person playing the lead role. Well at least for me.



I do agree with that to an extent, I mean I wasn't keen on watching anything with Jim Carrey in it until The Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, because a lot of what he had been in before was stuff I knew wouldn't appeal to me personally.  We have a limited span on this earth in which to watch films, and it isn't unreasonable to use filters to prevent yourself wasting 90-120 minutes of your life on something that in all probability based on previous experience you aren't going to like


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 12, 2022)

Knotted said:


> This is the only film I've seen with this lead actor. I think I'm unique in the world that I have only positive vibes about him.


It’s a roller coaster of a film. I rated it

I’d avoid any other film by him on principal


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 12, 2022)

I've got quite a list now of actors that make me not watch a film if they are in it.

Off the top of my head: Liam Neeson, Will Smith, Sandra Bullock, Vin Diesel, Channing Tatum, the guy in the film we're on today.....

I've got more but I can't think of them right now.

Those Jim Carrey comedies where all he does is pull faces are fucking dreadful but Eternal Sunshine and The Truman Show are great so he gets a pass.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 12, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> It’s a roller coaster of a film. I rated it
> 
> I’d avoid any other film by him on principal



If people are consistently confusing films he's starred in with films he has actually made, I'm kinda intrigued. He must consistently be a massive presence.


----------



## such and such (Jun 12, 2022)

Not sure how well known this is but...

Framed #94
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Edit: upon further research this film has received a bunch of awards so maybe it's somewhat well known.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 12, 2022)

Not heard of this

Framed #94
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 13, 2022)

Not heard of it neither 🤷


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 13, 2022)

Framed #94
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Recognise the name 



Spoiler



as it was recently nominated for awards


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 13, 2022)

Welcome to the kool klub you lot NND for me as well, but that should hardly come as a surprise really

Framed #94
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 13, 2022)

Framed #94
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Nope


----------



## such and such (Jun 13, 2022)

Even if you haven’t heard of it, today’s film is actually pretty good.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 13, 2022)

such and such said:


> Even if you haven’t heard of it, today’s film is actually pretty good.


WHAT! You actually got this one?<CLANG! Jaw hitting ground smiley>


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 13, 2022)

Nope.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 13, 2022)

Framed #94
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

Not heard of it


----------



## Knotted (Jun 13, 2022)

Didn't get it, but had heard of it. Supposed to be good.


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 13, 2022)

Framed #94
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Well, well, well😎


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 13, 2022)

Teachers pet <spit ball>


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 13, 2022)

Watched it recently and that frame is at the very beginning. Christ knows why I remembered the name of the removal company🤣🤣


----------



## such and such (Jun 13, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> WHAT! You actually got this one?<CLANG! Jaw hitting ground smiley>


Yes I saw it in the cinema last year. Didn’t remember the first frame but second one gave it away easily.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 13, 2022)

2 for me too. I subtitled it (twice, once in English and once in German. Easiest job ever).


----------



## Chz (Jun 13, 2022)

Once again, I don't _remember _the frame per se but it triggered something inside my head. Good film.
Framed #94
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jun 13, 2022)

Framed #94
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 13, 2022)

Damn, so close

Framed #95
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## shambler (Jun 13, 2022)

I watched this film last night, still didn't get it in one! Not very attentive...


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 13, 2022)

Nope. Was nominated for lots of awards but I never got round to it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 14, 2022)

Should've got it in one but I thought I was being faked out 😁

Framed #95
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Humberto (Jun 14, 2022)

Framed #95
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jun 14, 2022)

Framed #95
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Too easy!


----------



## Ranu (Jun 14, 2022)

Framed #95
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Yeah easy one today.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 14, 2022)

For fuck sake. Guess which order I went in. Even when I know it, I don't 

Framed #95
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jun 14, 2022)

Framed #95
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 14, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> For fuck sake. Guess which order I went in. Even when I know it, I don't
> 
> Framed #95
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...




Never thought I’d stand side by side with a seagull


----------



## smmudge (Jun 14, 2022)

Not sure I've ever seen it all the way through. I had a feeling by the 2nd frame if I didn't get it it would be quite shameful

Framed #95
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 14, 2022)

Framed #95
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




❤️


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 14, 2022)

Got it in 3.



Spoiler: about frame 1



I don't remember that first frame being in the first film at all. I think someone has got part 2 mixed up with part 1 
This is where Marty comes back from 2015 to 1985, after Biff has gone from 2015 to 1955 with the Sports' Almanac and messed up Marty's present in 1985 and this is where all the graffiti is on the Lyon's Estate entranceway and Biff owns the casino.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 14, 2022)

Framed #95
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Really easy one today. I screwed up. Concur with Storm Fox as I recall it. Edit: actually no I don't. Just all round confusion for me this morning.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 14, 2022)

Framed #95
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 14, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Got it in 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I'm also in the three-guess club and was convinced the first frame was from part 2 - after seeing your post I checked and it was indeed the first shot of Lyon Estates in part 1.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 14, 2022)

Framed #95
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it, and probably won’t watch it as I think it needs to be seen in your formative years to create those nostalgic memories so you want to rewatch it


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 14, 2022)

Framed #95
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 14, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also in the three-guess club and was convinced the first frame was from part 2 - after seeing your post I checked and it was indeed the first shot of Lyon Estates in part 1.





Spoiler: I was wrong, above :-(



I just watched the opening at 11:41 on Prime. Yep the Lyon Estates is graffitied. I thought could have sworn the original it was squeaky clean. Bollocks


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 14, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #95
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


You're probably right but I do think it still stands up better than Ghostbusters which seems to be a steaming pile of horse manure


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 14, 2022)

Framed #95
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 14, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #95
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwww shit I've been Migginsed! 🤣


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 14, 2022)

Yeah! over it already


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 14, 2022)

Framed

🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




 Guessed at 2 to start with. Biff washing marty's dads car threw me


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 14, 2022)

Framed #95
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Easy


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 14, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Yeah! over it already


Plenty of practice eh 🤣


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 14, 2022)

Lemon squeezey 

Framed #95
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Jun 14, 2022)

Framed #95
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 14, 2022)

Nearly!

Framed #96
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Jun 15, 2022)

Pretty obvious on the 2nd

Framed #96
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 15, 2022)

Framed #96
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it but have heard a podcast about it


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 15, 2022)

Framed #96
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Know your letters


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 15, 2022)

Gosh! 

Framed #96
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 15, 2022)

Framed #96
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Lucked out on that one! I kind of knew what it was but also didn't 

I guessed summer of sam and then couldn't think of any more serial killers


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 15, 2022)

Framed #96
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 15, 2022)

Framed #96
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Wonder how many other people had the same first guess? 



Spoiler



American Graffiti


----------



## Raheem (Jun 15, 2022)

Framed #96
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Bit of a lucky guess.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 15, 2022)

Framed #96
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

Neither seen nor heard of


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 15, 2022)

I went for that first Buddy Bradley


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 15, 2022)

Framed #96
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 15, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Framed #96
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> Neither seen nor heard of


Normal Service Had Been Resumed


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 15, 2022)

Framed #96
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 15, 2022)

Too confident with first answer, but second still is the give away

Framed #97
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 15, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Framed #96
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly considered it.

But, as it goes I did go with the correct answer instead, but I actually really hesitated as I thought the timeframe didn't match up.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 16, 2022)

Piece o' piss 😎

Framed #97
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 16, 2022)

Agreed. It must be

Framed #97
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 16, 2022)

Framed #97
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 16, 2022)

Framed #97
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 16, 2022)

Framed #97
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 16, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Piece o' piss 😎
> 
> Framed #97
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


See, I don't mind DaveCinzano getting all of these right on the first go . . . it just proves that he doesn't have any friends . . . unlike me, of course, that's why I don't get so many of these right, I'm out with my friends <sobs>


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 16, 2022)

Framed #97
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

2 & 3 together were what gave it away


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 16, 2022)

Framed #97
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jun 16, 2022)

Framed #97
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jun 16, 2022)

Framed #97
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 16, 2022)

HOW!! Just fucking HOW!!


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jun 16, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> HOW!! Just fucking HOW!!


I don't have any friends either!


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 16, 2022)

Framed #97
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Should have got it on 2 but 3 was an absolute give away


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 16, 2022)

Framed #97
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Jun 16, 2022)

First one would be a lucky guess for most, or a photographic memory. Second frame is still a guess, but you've got a pretty good shot.
It's in the collective consciousness enough that I can't imagine anyone who enjoys playing this game wouldn't get it by frame 6.
Framed #97
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Edit: Ok, obviously frame 1 is more iconic than I thought; given the scores posted. _hangs head in shame_


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 16, 2022)

It's a film that crops up really often on movie reactions on YouTube, a guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 16, 2022)

Framed #97
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 16, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> HOW!! Just fucking HOW!!


It's a very visual distinctive film.
Possibly the most visually distinctive film since The Third Man.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 16, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's a very visual distinctive film.
> Possibly the most visually distinctive film since The Third Man.


Just . . . fuck off!!

I'm pretty sure I've not even seen this Third Man of which you speak


----------



## such and such (Jun 16, 2022)

Framed #98
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 16, 2022)

such and such said:


> Framed #98
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


But . . . but . . . but . . . #98 - that's the future


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 16, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Just . . . fuck off!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've not even seen this Third Man of which you speak


I bet you didn't catch either of the earlier movies in the trilogy, did you?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 16, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> But . . . but . . . but . . . #98 - that's the future


such and such types at 88mph


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 16, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I bet you didn't catch either of the earlier movies in the trilogy, did you?


Would that've been the First and Second men perchance?


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 16, 2022)

I hate you


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jun 16, 2022)

Rumour is that _Short Third Man_ is currently in production..


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 16, 2022)

Framed #98
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Should have got it on 2, bah


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 16, 2022)

And you can fuck off an' all



aimed at surreybrowncap posts above


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 16, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Framed #98
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Another time traveller


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 16, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Another time traveller


 Wait til you see #99


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## such and such (Jun 16, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> But . . . but . . . but . . . #98 - that's the future



But I do live in the future. At least 9 hours into for most people on here.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 16, 2022)

Meanwhile I’m still doing today’s. 

Framed #97
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I’m happy with that, given that I haven’t seen it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 16, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Would that've been the First and Second men perchance?


Adam and Cain obvs


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 16, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Wait til you see #99




The Red Balloon?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 16, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Wait til you see #99





Artaxerxes said:


> The Red Balloon?


Dunno, but definitely not this


----------



## scifisam (Jun 16, 2022)

Took me five. I don't really rate it as a movie. GF (who also doesn't like it) got it in two.

Today's, that is, not tomorrow's. Tomorrow's will probably be fail for me and one or two for my GF, no matter what it is, really.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 16, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Took me five. I don't really rate it as a movie. GF (who also doesn't like it) got it in two.
> 
> Today's, that is, not tomorrow's. Tomorrow's will probably be fail for me and one or two for my GF, no matter what it is, really.



I’m terrible at this. If only the questions were films I’d actually seen eh?


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 16, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I’m terrible at this. If only the questions were films I’d actually seen eh?


In all fairness I'm not convinced that it'd make that much difference to me


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 16, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> In all fairness I'm not convinced that it'd make that much difference to me


I haven't watched a lot of new films in the last decade tbh. And before that spent time seeking out oddities rather than major releases.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 16, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I haven't watched a lot of new films in the last decade tbh. And before that spent time seeking out oddities rather than major releases.


Recent Framed answers:


Saving Private Ryan - 1999
Back To The Future - 1985
Minari - 2020
Uncut Gems - 2021
Bad Boys II - 2003
Interstellar - 2014
Up - 2009
American Psycho - 2000
Bad Education - 2019
Howl's Moving Castle - 2004
Inglourious Basterds- 2009
The Godfather - 1972
Apocalypse Now - 1979
Big Hero 6 - 2014
The Proposal - 2009
Parasite - 2019
Soul - 2020
Jaws - 1975
28 Days Later - 2000
About Time - 2013
Birds of Prey - 2020
Kong: Skull Island - 2017
Joker - 2019
Eyes Wide Shut - 1997
Bird Box - 2019
Midsommar - 2019
Good Will Hunting - 1997
10 Cloverfield Lane - 2016
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade - 1989
Moonlight - 2016
Guardians Of The Galaxy - 2014
Requiem For A Dream - 2001
Les Misérables - 2012
No Country For Old Men - 2007
1917 - 2019
The Imitation Game - 2014
Godzilla: King Of The Monsters - 2019
The Godfather Part II - 1974
127 Hours - 2010
Brokeback Mountain - 2005
The Truman Show - 1998
Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes - 2014
Inception - 2010
300 - 2006
Alien: Resurrection - 1997
District 9 - 2009
A Quiet Place - 2018
Birdman - 2014
Wall-E - 2008
Gone Girl - 2014
BlacKkKlansman - 2018
Jackie Brown - 1997
Pineapple Express - 2008
Rocketman - 2019
Hereditary - 2018
Pan's Labyrinth - 2006
A Fistful Of Dollars - 1964
One Hour Photo - 2002
Schindler's List - 1993
Scott Pilgrim vs. The World - 2010
The Exorcist - 1973
Blade Runner 2049 - 2017
Back to the Future II - 1989
Black Panther - 2018
Groundhog Day - 1993
Dawn of the Dead - 2004
Shutter Island - 2010
O Brother, Where Art Thou? - 2000
Boogie Nights - 1997
Goodfellas - 1990
Ford V Ferrari - 2019
Call Me By Your Name - 2017
Being John Malkovich - 1999
Shaun of the Dead - 2004
Night of the Living Dead - 1968
Halloween - 1978


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 16, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Recent Framed answers:
> 
> 
> Back To The Future - 1985
> ...


I'd have got Halloween. Waiting for Gummo.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2022)

Bish bash bosh

Framed #98
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 17, 2022)

And no, I didn't copy DaveCinzano's homework, we just happened to have watched it the other night

Framed #98
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 17, 2022)

Framed #98
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I LOVE that film


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 17, 2022)

Framed #98
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




No clue


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 17, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #98
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


It is worth watching, if you like mildly surreal things


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 17, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> It is worth watching, if you like mildly surreal things


I’m not sure recommendations carry much weight from you given you can only remember about 5 films


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 17, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I’m not sure recommendations carry much weight from you given you can only remember about 5 films


True. But I did remember this one from... the day before yesterday, so obviously made a mark


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jun 17, 2022)

Framed #98
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 17, 2022)

Framed #98
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

Back with the never seen or heard of theme


----------



## Chz (Jun 17, 2022)

Ashamed it took me that long.
Framed #98
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 17, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Framed #98
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> Back with the never seen or heard of theme



It really is the luck of the draw - if I'd not watched this, within the last 2 days with Mrs Voltz, I'd've never got it


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 17, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Recent Framed answers:
> 
> 
> Saving Private Ryan - 1999
> ...



You've got these in a fucking spread sheet haven't you!!1!!!!!1!!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> You've got these in a fucking spread sheet haven't you!!1!!!!!1!!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 327641


(That's from a film BTW)


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 17, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> (That's from a film BTW)


I believe it's called "The Wizard of Fuck Off"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> (That's from a film BTW)


(A film is a cultural artefact in which actions and events are captured and replayed or represented through the medium of 'moving pictures')


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 17, 2022)

Framed #98
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 17, 2022)

.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 17, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I believe it's called "The Wizard of Fuck Off"


Well, that's #99 spoiled


----------



## such and such (Jun 17, 2022)

Back from the future to say... Not sure what this is 

Framed #99
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 17, 2022)

Framed #98
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Fucked myself on this one.  Talked myself out of it.


----------



## Epona (Jun 17, 2022)

Framed #98
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I fucking adore this film.  And have seen it within the last week.

Actually as I was watching it, when we got to today's frame #5, I thought "if this was on Framed, this would be one of the images".  Didn't need to get that far, but even if my wits had failed me on the first 4, I'd have got it on that particular frame for certain.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 17, 2022)

I thought if you guessed right you don’t get to see subsequent frames? 🤔


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I thought if you guessed right you don’t get to see subsequent frames? 🤔


How would you know? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 17, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> How would you know? 🤣🤣🤣



You forgot that I’ve seen Indiana Jones and also Back to the Future!


----------



## Epona (Jun 17, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I thought if you guessed right you don’t get to see subsequent frames? 🤔



I do it on PC rather than phone so that might make a difference, but you can click the grey buttons to see whichever frame you like once you have guessed it.

Non spoilery image as an example, I got it in one but am looking at frame #5:


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 17, 2022)

Epona said:


> I do it on PC rather than phone so that might make a difference, but you can click the grey buttons to see whichever frame you like once you have guessed it.
> 
> Non spoilery image as an example, I got it in one but am looking at frame #5:
> 
> ...



Ah right, fair enough. Perhaps that’s possible on a phone but it throws up a new window with the share link which is like a ‘game over’ screen so I never investigated further.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> You forgot that I’ve seen Indiana Jones and also Back to the Future!


Which one was near and which one was far away?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 17, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Which one was near and which one was far away?



You think I can do cryptic?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> You think I can do cryptic?


I think you know what I think


----------



## scifisam (Jun 17, 2022)

Day of shockers! I got it in two and my GF took five goes! The world is ending.

Framed #98
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 17, 2022)

Meh

Framed #99
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 18, 2022)

Framed #99
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never heard of it

No Clint, no clue


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 18, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #99
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you're thinking.

'Did he use up six guesses or only five?' 

Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement, I've kinda lost track myself...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 18, 2022)

Framed #99
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 18, 2022)

Framed #99
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Pah! I've heard of it but only vaguely. Absolutely no chance on that one.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 18, 2022)

NND 

Framed #99
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 18, 2022)

Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



Hard, it's on Amazon but we didn't finish it (rarely watch films together these days, just no time or attention span)

I recognised the kid in glasses but oh god I could not place him.


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 18, 2022)

Framed #99
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 18, 2022)

Well, none of this is boding well for Urban's next OFSTED inspection


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 18, 2022)

Framed #99
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Never heard of it.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 18, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Pah! I've heard of it but only vaguely. Absolutely no chance on that one.


Same.


----------



## Epona (Jun 18, 2022)

Haven't seen it, haven't even heard of it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 18, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Well, none of this is boding well for Urban's next OFSTED inspection


Turns out there are no official REQUIRES IMPROVEMENT or INADEQUATE logos 🤷






						Using the Ofsted logos | Ofsted
					






					logos.ofsted.gov.uk


----------



## Chz (Jun 18, 2022)

NND.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 18, 2022)

We both failed today. I've never even vaguely heard of it.


----------



## such and such (Jun 18, 2022)

Good film today 
Framed #100
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 18, 2022)

Framed #99
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

Nope not heard of it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 18, 2022)

Not seen it

Framed #100
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jun 19, 2022)

Framed #100
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Love it, feeling quite disappointed with myself that it took me until frame #3.  If you don't know it from frame #5 which is pretty distinctive (and was referred to in a lot of memes, not that exact frame but similar) then you probably haven't seen it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 19, 2022)

Framed #100
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 19, 2022)

Embarrassing, one of my favourite films  



Spoiler



confused it with the films it was 'homaging'


 

Framed #100
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 19, 2022)

Should’ve got it on the frame before. Not seen it though. 

Framed #100
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 19, 2022)

NND. Surprise, surprise - well vaguely aware of it but definitely not seen it 

Framed #100
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 19, 2022)

Framed #100
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 19, 2022)

Framed #100
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never heard of it. From its name and some of the pictures it’s probably a genre I don’t watch so


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 19, 2022)

Framed #100
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Nope! I guessed The Evil Dead on frame 3 but I haven't seen this film.

Is it any good?


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 19, 2022)

Framed #100
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Jun 19, 2022)

I admit to having read the hints here first. Don't think I could have got it in one otherwise. 
Framed #100
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 19, 2022)

Framed #100
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## killer b (Jun 19, 2022)

Never seen this film, but got it on three by taking the 'say what you see' route


----------



## Knotted (Jun 19, 2022)

Framed #100
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Got there eventually. Some people love this film, I didn't think much of it tbh. I'm more team Tucker and Dale


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jun 19, 2022)

Annoyed I didn't get this despite never seen it..
Rushed through my guesses whilst distracted..
Jesus -  the 3rd frame practically shouts it out at you!!


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 19, 2022)

Never seen it, easy guess
Framed #100
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 19, 2022)

Framed #100
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Not seen, not heard of


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 19, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Framed #100
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


Me neither.....I just guessed literally


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 19, 2022)

I recognised it in frame one. I have seen it. But still didn’t get it.  

Framed #100
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Jun 19, 2022)

I'm another who guessed it by being literal on frame three. Haven't seen it, obvs.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 19, 2022)

Slightly misled on first frame

Framed #101
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 20, 2022)

Framed #101
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




By rights it should have been _1984_


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 20, 2022)

Framed #101
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 20, 2022)

I almost got it, but a glitch meant I didn't get shown the last frame. I was heading in the right direction.
Framed #101
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 20, 2022)

Should have been two but the auto suggest only brought one film up when I started typing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 20, 2022)

Framed #101
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Got it at 3 but like Artaxerxes , the auotext brought up the others and not this one so I picked the wrong one.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2022)

Framed #101
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 20, 2022)

disappointed to get it in 3 not 1 as have seen it twice


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 20, 2022)

Framed #101
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩

I realised what series it was straightaway but worked my way through all the wrong ones first


----------



## scifisam (Jun 20, 2022)

Framed #101
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I'm ashamed - it's one of my favourite movies


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 20, 2022)

Nope again a genre that I largely ignore

Framed #101
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 20, 2022)

Framed #101
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jun 20, 2022)

Framed #101
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I thought I knew what franchise it was and just kept guessing those


----------



## Chz (Jun 20, 2022)

Framed #101
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I wouldn't have got it in one if the Fast and Furious series were in there. But their non-existence lead to me to the right answer.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2022)

Framed #101
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




saw it at the cinema then again at home, the black & chrome cut


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 20, 2022)

Framed #101
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




At the risk of getting all “third man”, that arty first shot is quite a 21st century stylistic trope.  I mean, it’s as old as cinema, but it’s only become really common quite recently.  [/SPOILER]


----------



## killer b (Jun 20, 2022)

Not seen it, got it on two by guessing the most recent/high profile post apocalypse desert related film


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 20, 2022)

Seen it but still...

Framed #102
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 21, 2022)

Framed #102
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I’ve heard of it though, the story 



Spoiler



inspired my brother to do a similar thing and he almost poisoned after drinking water straight from the Thames


----------



## scifisam (Jun 21, 2022)

Failed. Have vaguely heard of it but not nearly enough to guess.

I only copy my results over if I don't fail. Too much effort to make for something nobody's going to lie about.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 21, 2022)

Framed #102
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 21, 2022)

Never heard of it


----------



## smmudge (Jun 21, 2022)

You know when you think you're putting in something random then it tells you you got it

Framed #102
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 21, 2022)

Think I've seen it a long time ago but obviously didn't register

Framed #102
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 21, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #102
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


That's interesting given how it turns out.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 21, 2022)

Framed #102
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

Continuing run of movies I haven't heard of


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 21, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #102
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Living on the land 100%


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 21, 2022)

Tough one if you've not seen it 

Framed #102
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 21, 2022)

Framed #102
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 21, 2022)

Should have got it on the 5th one but I skipped through to quick.


----------



## Chz (Jun 21, 2022)

NND.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2022)

Oh, not seen it or heard of it, I bet its not as good as  the one about the guy who trapped his arm in a rockslide and then sawed it off with a penknife.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 21, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> Oh, not seen it or heard of it, I bet its not as good as  the one about the guy who trapped his arm in a rockslide and then sawed it off with a penknife.


It's definitely worth a watch. I'd recommend it.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 21, 2022)

Not seen it. Failed.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 21, 2022)

I was thinking the bloke with the similar name but the more stretched out face  And they're both in the same film as well


----------



## Epona (Jun 21, 2022)

Framed #102
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Love this film, I've raved about it a fair bit in the Netflix thread (not sure whether it is still on Netflix now though) and have seen it several times.

Well worth watching, if you haven't and can


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 22, 2022)

Framed #103
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never heard of it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 22, 2022)

Framed #103
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 22, 2022)

Framed #103
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Great film, do people here not like/watch movies? 😉


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 22, 2022)

Framed #103
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 22, 2022)

Framed #103
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 22, 2022)

Pretty easy one today, almost got it in one but second-guessed myself.  

Framed #103
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 22, 2022)

Framed #103
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Boom!!


----------



## smmudge (Jun 22, 2022)

Wow I didn't get it, don't think I've even heard of it??!



Spoiler



I think I've got a 2015-2019 movie blind spot


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 22, 2022)

There is always an element of multi-guess in it if you read the drop down as you type an answer, not every time but deffo this time


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 22, 2022)

Framed #103
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩

took me to the last frame to guess it not having seen it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 22, 2022)

If you folks don't buck up your ideas soon then Mitch and Murray will send Blake over here on a mission of mercy 😱😱😱


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2022)

Framed #103
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I turned this off ten minutes in, not for me really. See also: fast and furious films


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 22, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> If you folks don't buck up your ideas soon then Mitch and Murray will send Blake over here on a mission of mercy 😱😱😱


Second prize a set of steakknifes


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 22, 2022)

Some people like Hyundais 🤷


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 22, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> Framed #103
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


It's not that sort of film at all though. Much better than that bollocks.


----------



## Epona (Jun 22, 2022)

Framed #103
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Saw it (again) within the last couple of weeks, knew immediately what it was.

Brilliant film.  When I first saw it, it was not at all what I would have expected from the title and blurb, which made it seem like very much Not My Sort Of Thing, but OH convinced me to give it a go.  Glad I did, and have seen it another couple of times since then.


----------



## Chz (Jun 22, 2022)

Framed #103
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Once again, the lack of F&F films in the list saves my bacon or I never would have got it in one.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 22, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> Framed #103
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Need to give it more than ten minutes


----------



## scifisam (Jun 22, 2022)

Failed again. 



Spoiler



I thought I'd heard of it, but I thought it was an animated film for very young kids - probably mixed it up with Boss Baby that I think was out at around the same time.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 22, 2022)

I’ve tried to watch this twice and got distracted each time.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 22, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I’ve tried to watch this twice and got distracted each time.


The youth of today tsk


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 22, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> The youth of today tsk
> 
> View attachment 328492


I think I’m older than you, angelcakes.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 22, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I think I’m older than you, angelcakes.


Youth is the speed at which you travel, not your current location 🥸


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 22, 2022)

Nearly
Framed #104
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 23, 2022)

Piece o' piss today

Framed #104
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jun 23, 2022)

Framed #104
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MrCurry (Jun 23, 2022)

That’s a shame. I could have had a two, as I knew the answer, but couldn’t find it in the list because… I was trying to spell it ”Seven”


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 23, 2022)

Framed #104
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 23, 2022)

Framed #104
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Jun 23, 2022)

Yeah kind of obvious at the 2nd

Framed #104
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 23, 2022)

fuckin spelling I hate you


----------



## Winot (Jun 23, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> That’s a shame. I could have had a two, as I knew the answer, but couldn’t find it in the list because… I was trying to spell it ”Seven”


Same!


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 23, 2022)

Framed #104
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 23, 2022)

I got it in one but didnt spell it how it wanted so didnt get it grrr
Framed #104
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 23, 2022)

Framed #104
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Kevin spacey back before we knew he was dodgy . Good film. See also 1998's 'Fallen' with Denzel Washington


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 23, 2022)

Framed #104
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Boom!


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 23, 2022)

Framed #104
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

One I've heard of but not seen


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 23, 2022)

Framed #104
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Jun 23, 2022)

Same spelling issue as everyone else

Framed #104
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Jun 23, 2022)

Not as shit hot as some of you.
Framed #104
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 23, 2022)

Somebody gave the answer away this morning so ho hum.


I mean, got it in one, I’m a genius


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 23, 2022)

Framed #104
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I don’t know that frame one was a total giveaway.  I mean with hindsight I do remember it, but it didn’t pinpoint it for me.  

I knew how to spell it though.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 23, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Framed #104
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


It's full of character clues which together describe him, and one of the objects is used multiple times at significant moments. Together I think they paint a very clear picture to someone who knows the film even if they don't remember the specific scene.


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 23, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's full of character clues which together describe him, and one of the objects is used multiple times at significant moments. Together I think they paint a very clear picture to someone who knows the film even if they don't remember the specific scene.


I've watched it enough times to remember the specific scene. I think this says something about me but I'm not sure it's a good something 🤣


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 23, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Framed #104
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



With a V - special place in hell for putting numbers where they don’t belong


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 23, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's full of character clues which together describe him, and one of the objects is used multiple times at significant moments. Together I think they paint a very clear picture to someone who knows the film even if they don't remember the specific scene.


I do agree.  It’s a clever bit of mise en scene  and I can see how you got it in one - I just didn’t remember the item on the left, and that seemed significant so I didn’t think in the right direction,


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 23, 2022)

That’s  a bullshit spelling nonsense right there

Got it in two but spelt it “right” and got it wrong

Framed #104
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 23, 2022)

Would have got it in two but submitted before finished typing

Framed #105
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 24, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Would have got it in two but submitted before finished typing
> 
> Framed #105
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


Coulda woulda shoulda 🤷

Framed #105
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 24, 2022)

Think I've seen it, from memory I don't remember liking it much

Framed #105
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jun 24, 2022)

Framed #105
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 24, 2022)

Nope


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 24, 2022)

Framed #105
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I got it when I saw 



Spoiler



Vern Schillinger


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 24, 2022)

Framed #105
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I'm on a roll😎😎


Spoiler: Spoiler



It was on the 'additional resources' list from one of my MA Ed tutors😂


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 24, 2022)

Framed #105
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Thought it was this film on 3 but couldn't think of the name. Haven't seen it.


----------



## Chz (Jun 24, 2022)

I haven't seen it, but frame 3 lets you have a pretty damned good guess if you've heard of it.
Framed #105
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Jun 24, 2022)

Framed #105
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it either


----------



## scifisam (Jun 24, 2022)

Chz said:


> I haven't seen it, but frame 3 lets you have a pretty damned good guess if you've heard of it.
> Framed #105
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> ...



Exactly

Framed #105
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 24, 2022)

Framed #105
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

Nope yet another one not heard of


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 24, 2022)

Chz said:


> I haven't seen it, but frame 3 lets you have a pretty damned good guess if you've heard of it.
> Framed #105
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> ...


Yup.  This exactly.
Framed #105
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2022)

Framed #106
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## N_igma (Jun 24, 2022)

Has anyone else managed to get most of these just through images you’ve seen scrolling the internet?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2022)

N_igma said:


> Has anyone else managed to get most of these just through images you’ve seen scrolling the internet?



Personally, just enjoy films and certain images stick in the mind. Am often surprised that some people don't get the films when they've seen them. But then, am shit when it comes to the Worldle, despite poring over maps when was a kid


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 25, 2022)

Come on people!

Framed #106
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 25, 2022)

Puts pressure on the swots

Framed #106
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Jun 25, 2022)

I've never seen any of these and there are so many variations, this was basically luck

Framed #106
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 25, 2022)

smmudge said:


> I've never seen any of these and there are so many variations, this was basically luck



Y'see that is what I really don't get . . . I've SEEN some of the films that I've not got, even in six guesses, yet you've not seen ANY of the films in the "genre" and yet you still manage to get it in 4 . . . fucking FOUR


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 25, 2022)

Framed #106
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛



Spoiler: Ffs!



I'm very annoyed that it took the 3rd frame to get the right film in the trilogy🤦‍♀️


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 25, 2022)

Framed #106
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Well it's fucking Batman. Who cares which one it is? 🙄


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 25, 2022)

I haven’t seen it and didn’t get it.


----------



## Chz (Jun 25, 2022)

Framed #106
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Yeah, went through a bunch with the obvious name first even though I'm pretty sure _somewhere_ inside me I knew the correct answer.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 25, 2022)

I haven't seen it but recognised the 'franchise' then cheated  researched  
Framed #106
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Ranu (Jun 25, 2022)

Framed #106
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 25, 2022)

Only got it because I watched it the other Knight

Framed #106
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 25, 2022)

Like everyone else I guessed the franchise and eventually got the right answer at the death 

Oh and I haven’t seen it naturally

Framed #106
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 25, 2022)

Framed #106
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 25, 2022)

So....basically....only me and High Voltage recognised this from the first frame..?


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 25, 2022)

Framed #106
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

Lots of near misses(got the series) but ran out before I got the right one


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2022)

Framed #107
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> So....basically....only me and High Voltage recognised this from the first frame..?



Ahem



krtek a houby said:


> Framed #106
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scifisam (Jun 25, 2022)

Framed #106
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Wasn't sure which one in the series it was though really. For once I managed to get it in fewer guesses than my girlfriend too


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 26, 2022)

Framed #107
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 26, 2022)

Framed #107
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 26, 2022)

Framed #107
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jun 26, 2022)

Framed #107
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 26, 2022)

Framed #107
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 26, 2022)

Never seen it and can't stand the group behind it and others they've made, yet somehow

Framed #107
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛

https://framed. wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 26, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Never seen it and can't stand the group behind it and others they've made, yet somehow
> 
> Framed #107
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> ...



This is a landmark, unforgettable work of art about obsession.

It's up there with Aguirre, the Wrath of God and Taxi Driver.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 26, 2022)

Framed #107
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 26, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> This is a landmark, unforgettable work of art about obsession.
> 
> It's up there with Aguirre, the Wrath of God and Taxi Driver.


Yeah! Whatever!

Just don't find that particular group all that funny, any of their stuff really. They have their moments but to have achieved the status that some hold them in, nah!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 26, 2022)

Framed #107
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Jun 26, 2022)

Framed #107
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 26, 2022)

Framed #107
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Jun 26, 2022)

I blame my dad

Framed #107
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 26, 2022)

Framed #107
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 26, 2022)

smmudge said:


> I blame my dad
> 
> Framed #107
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...





Spoiler



Did he smell of elderberries?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 26, 2022)

Framed #107
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 26, 2022)

Framed #107
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



No excuses.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 26, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Framed #107
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


B-
spanglechick is a bright and engaging member of the class, but must play closer attention to evidence and instructions provided at the start of tasks so that she may perform to the fullest of her unquestionable abilities.


----------



## Chz (Jun 26, 2022)

A rare case where I've seen it enough times that even though it's not a particularly iconic frame, I can instantly spot it.
Framed #107
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Ranu (Jun 26, 2022)

Framed #107
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 26, 2022)

the lack of Highlander (any of them!) in the suggestion boxes is scandalous. Where is all the 80s/90s VHS gold? No Dolf Lundgren movies, no Death Becomes Her or Money Pit. Red Heat.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 26, 2022)

Framed #107
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

I have lost count of the number of times I have seen this movie


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 26, 2022)

Love this game, don’t fail as much as with the music ones so it makes me feel clever


----------



## scifisam (Jun 26, 2022)

Framed #107
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 26, 2022)

Framed #108
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not heard of it.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 27, 2022)

Framed #108
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 27, 2022)

Framed #108
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not a clue


----------



## Epona (Jun 27, 2022)

Not a clue here either


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 27, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> the lack of Highlander (any of them!)


 There can be only one


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 27, 2022)

Framed #108
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 27, 2022)

What with what now


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 27, 2022)

Framed #108
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never heard of it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 27, 2022)

Framed #108
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## smmudge (Jun 27, 2022)

Never heard of it, didn't get it and boy did I feel silly at the last frame.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 27, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


>





Spoiler




Framed does not do really obscure films
The reaction from other posters told me that I wasn't missing some really obvious, iconic scene in the first frame
So that meant the first frame offered some form of clue to the film
El, subway, rapid transport
Urban, down at heel, no skyscrapers visible
Modern/contemporary rather than period/vintage
I was aware of the killing of Oscar Grant
The film was well-received and was a calling card for director Ryan Cogler


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 27, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've still never heard of it!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 27, 2022)

Framed #108
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 27, 2022)

Framed #108
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

Back to films I have never heard of


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 27, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> There can be only one


There was only one the first film was fun and watchable even if the plot was basically daft.  The rest varied from meh to HIghlander II which was so bad it created a whole new dimension of suckiness


----------



## Chz (Jun 27, 2022)

NND.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 27, 2022)

Never seen it.  Have heard of it so obv I could have scored but if I don’t get it in the first four I stop guessing.


----------



## paul mckenna (Jun 27, 2022)

thought that was a brand of yoghurt


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 27, 2022)

Failed dismally today🤦‍♀️


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 27, 2022)

For 90% of the posters on this thread, if it's not _The Great Escape, Die Hard, Carry On Up The Khyber _or_ Mamma Mia!_ then it might as well not exist 🤣


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 27, 2022)

I had that post drafted for half an hour, felixthecat, don't hit/sports massage me, I wasn't thinking of you 😱


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2022)

Framed #109
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Definitely one our 90% has a chance with today


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 28, 2022)

Framed #109
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 28, 2022)

Framed #109
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I have seen it but the opening shot today is not as memorable with me as it ought to be


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 28, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #109
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



Reckon it's up there with Star Wars in terms of openings. Clearly very different films but such an impact, especially when first released. Seared into the brain!


----------



## scifisam (Jun 28, 2022)

Failed at yesterday's, which is fine because it's not that well-known a movie, despite what some here claim.

Today's was one of my favourite films and my brain must have been off having a fag break or something.

Framed #109
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jun 28, 2022)

Easy one for me

Framed #109
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 28, 2022)

Granted, it's no The Great Escape, Die Hard, Carry On Up The Khyber or Mamma Mia! But it does have a certain "popular appeal" 

Framed #109
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 28, 2022)

Framed #109
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



Probably helps I was reading about the Blade Runner point and click game yesterday


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 28, 2022)

Framed #109
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



easy


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jun 28, 2022)

Framed #109
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 28, 2022)

Framed #109
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I used to absolutely adore this film....May be worth giving it a watch just to check.


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 28, 2022)

Framed #109
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Should have got it in one but tried to be clever🤦‍♀️


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 28, 2022)

Framed #109
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 28, 2022)

Framed #109
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




really had to get that in one or else I'd have to hand in my badge


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 28, 2022)

Framed #109
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Finally an easy one not to mention a film I have actually seen


----------



## Chz (Jun 28, 2022)

I can't imagine the shame if I didn't get it.
Framed #109
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 28, 2022)

In one but can’t really remember it

Film really lodges shit in your subconscious

Framed #109
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Jun 28, 2022)

I have seen it but don't recognise a single frame

Framed #109
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2022)

Tsk, too easy this one


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jun 28, 2022)

Chz said:


> I can't imagine the shame if I didn't get it.
> Framed #109
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


I _never _post my shameful ones on here!!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 28, 2022)

Framed #109
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 28, 2022)

Framed #109
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

it's either in one or no cigar for me with this game


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 28, 2022)

Only one of the most famous establishing shots in cinema history


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 28, 2022)

felixthecat said:


> Framed #109
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, but it took me one more before I got to there.  

I find this film pretty dull tbh.   Pshh.  I know it’s a classic yada yadda.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Me too, but it took me one more before I got to there.
> 
> I find this film pretty dull tbh.   Pshh.  I know it’s a classic yada yadda.


I'd ask you what you thought of _Carry On Up The Khyber _but I fear your answer would crush me 😥


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 29, 2022)

Framed #110
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I’ll take the victories where I get them


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2022)

Framed #110
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 29, 2022)

Framed #110
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Dandred (Jun 29, 2022)

Framed #110
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jun 29, 2022)

Framed #110
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 29, 2022)

Dammit

Framed #110
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Ranu (Jun 29, 2022)

Framed #110
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 29, 2022)

Framed #110
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 29, 2022)

Framed #110
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 29, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Me too, but it took me one more before I got to there.
> 
> I find this film pretty dull tbh.   Pshh.  I know it’s a classic yada yadda.



It’s so longggggg 

I’m the same with the Godfather


----------



## smmudge (Jun 29, 2022)

Framed #110
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 29, 2022)

Framed #110
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 29, 2022)

Framed #110
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 29, 2022)

Framed #110
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 29, 2022)

I'm wondering if my parents might consider my Framed results as justification for my degree 

Framed #110
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 29, 2022)

Framed #110
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




It's no _Mamma Mia!_


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jun 29, 2022)

Framed #110
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 29, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #110
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


No need to make a song and dance of it


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 29, 2022)

Framed #110
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

Whilst I've heard of it obvs I have to confess I have never actually seen this.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 29, 2022)

This thread is worse than Hitler


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 29, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> This thread is worse than Hitler


Name rings a bell, can't quite place him... Was he a loan goalkeeper at West Bromwich Albion, maybe mid-80s?


----------



## scifisam (Jun 29, 2022)

Framed #110
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




One of the best movies ever made.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 29, 2022)

Framed #110
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Jun 29, 2022)

Dammit.
Framed #110
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 29, 2022)

Framed #110
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛



			https://framed.wt
		


Danny De Vito looks so young!


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jun 29, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #110
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


I had forgotten he was in it...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 29, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> I had forgotten he was in it...


Me too and I almost didn't recognise him!


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jun 29, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Me too and I almost didn't recognise him!


He hasn't grown much either!!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 30, 2022)

Framed #111
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Tried various arboreal ones but nothing came up on auto-fill... Tried foresty-based shots in the dark like Apocalypse Now and the Mallick one, no joy...Then up pops frame three, job done 👍


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 30, 2022)

Framed #111
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 30, 2022)

Framed #111
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it but then realised I fell asleep watching it on an overnight flight


----------



## Epona (Jun 30, 2022)

Framed #111
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I felt like the first 2 frames could have been a lot of different things.  As DaveCinzano said, frame 3 is very distinctive (if you've seen it).


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 30, 2022)

Not seen it but have heard of it. Still a massively lucky guess though

Framed #111
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 30, 2022)

Framed #111
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Never seen it so I'm happy I got it.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 30, 2022)

Framed #111
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Agree the first two pictures could have been virtually anything.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 30, 2022)

Framed #111
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I admit it was a lucky guess based on some memory of the plants in frame 1. How that works, I do not know.
Bloody good film that IMO.


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 30, 2022)

Framed #111
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




With afterthought it was obvious, but random tree frames without context made it difficult!


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 30, 2022)

Framed #111
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩

Not seen but last frame gave it away


----------



## scifisam (Jun 30, 2022)

Framed #111
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven't seen it, guessed a similar movie until the last frame.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jun 30, 2022)

Framed #111
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Jun 30, 2022)

Same as the rest of you, except Miggins you flukey one.
Framed #111
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 1, 2022)

Brain not working today so thought it was something else!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 1, 2022)

Framed #112
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 1, 2022)

Ridiculous, should have got it

Framed #112
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 1, 2022)

Not a fan

Framed #112
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

https://framed. wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 1, 2022)

Oh wow no but I appreciate the effort.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 1, 2022)

Framed #112
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Lucky guess again....not sure I've actually seen it but am very aware of it.

I'm on a roll! 

So tomorrow will no doubt be the 4th installment of some animated action superhero film series.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 1, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> So tomorrow will no doubt be the 4th installment of some animated action superhero film series.


You've cracked the sequence! 🤣


----------



## Chz (Jul 1, 2022)

Stared at the first frame for ages, muttering "I know this!" but it still took a while.
Framed #112
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2022)

Unlike Hitler I haven't seen any  chaplin films


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 1, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> Unlike Hitler I haven't seen any  chaplin films


So basically you are saying 90% of posters on this thread are worse than Hitler


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 1, 2022)

Framed #112
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 1, 2022)

Framed #112
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Jul 1, 2022)

A fail for me, but an honourable one - at least I guessed three of his other films, just not the right one.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 1, 2022)

Another one should have got earlier

Framed #113
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 2, 2022)

Framed #113
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




🤣🤣🤣 told ya!


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 2, 2022)

Framed #113
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 2, 2022)

Spoiler: Nope



I knew the cinematic universe but there's so many of the shitting things and I've seen like one.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 2, 2022)

Yes I went through them all too got lucky!

Framed #113
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 2, 2022)

Framed #113
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Unbelievably got this 



Spoiler



despite only having seen one of the franchise (this one as it happens), finding it boring and having no interest in the genre - and where was Diana Rigg?


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 2, 2022)

Framed #113
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 2, 2022)

Framed #113
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



No clue


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 2, 2022)

Framed #113
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Easy.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 2, 2022)

The thing is, I like the series, though I am a bit of a Thanos fan tbh


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 2, 2022)

Framed #113
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jul 2, 2022)

Framed #113
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



Couldn't remember which was which!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 2, 2022)

Nearly

Framed #114
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 3, 2022)

Framed #114
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jul 3, 2022)

Framed #114
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 3, 2022)

Most of these are really just guesses

Framed #114
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 3, 2022)

Framed #114
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 3, 2022)

Framed #114
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




If you've seen the film - frame 2 should really nail it..


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 3, 2022)

Framed #114
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Jul 3, 2022)

Took me to the 3rd to clock the 2nd (but not seen it)

Framed #114
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 3, 2022)

Framed #114
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 3, 2022)

Framed #114
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




A par score for me


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 3, 2022)

Framed #114
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 3, 2022)

Framed #114
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Jul 3, 2022)

Framed #114
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jul 3, 2022)

Framed #114
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 3, 2022)

Yay

Framed #115
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 4, 2022)

Framed #115
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 4, 2022)

Framed #115
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it but know of it.


----------



## Epona (Jul 4, 2022)

Easy one again

Framed #115
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 4, 2022)

Never seen it but have heard of it. Not really a film I'd watch. Despite the highly misleading first frame, not one of the Herbie franchise 

Framed #115
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Jul 4, 2022)

Framed #115
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




First frame very. Just very.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 4, 2022)

Framed #115
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 4, 2022)

Framed #115
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




One of those films that I don't rate as much as everyone else seems to....


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 4, 2022)

Yunnowat . . . I've forgotten what it is already, I really have, I'm going to have to "do" the game again


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 4, 2022)

Oh! THAT'S what it was


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 4, 2022)

Framed #115
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 4, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Never seen it but have heard of it. Not really a film I'd watch. *Despite the highly misleading first frame, not one of the Herbie franchise*
> 
> Framed #115
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> ...


I thought that too


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 4, 2022)

Framed #115
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Jul 4, 2022)

I mean maybe before it got really obvious
Framed #115
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 4, 2022)

Framed #115
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Jul 4, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Framed #115
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> First frame very. Just very.


so very
whats amazing is nowadays anyone can get a drone and create similiar scenes, yet if you watch that oening sequence it still has a sense of dread - even with the music turned down - that a regular drone shot doesn't capture...im not sure what it is...the tilt of the camera from helicopter? is it slowed down a little? 
i think drones tend to have a more fixed camera position, here the camera moves around a bit - is it handheld even? so powerful


----------



## Chz (Jul 4, 2022)

Again slightly embarrassed it took that long.
Framed #115
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 4, 2022)

Framed #115
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 4, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #115
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Omg you should absolutely watch it!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 4, 2022)

Chz said:


> Again slightly embarrassed it took that long.
> Framed #115
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ive only watched it once all the way through cus im a big wuss!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 4, 2022)

How do you do the blurry text thing?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 4, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> How do you do the blurry text thing?


Wear someone else's glasses


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 4, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> How do you do the blurry text thing?


Serious answer:

The first hamburger/three dots, then it's the domino mask icon.



Or you can manually use the tags:

```
[ispoiler][/ispoiler]
```


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 4, 2022)

ska invita said:


> so very
> whats amazing is nowadays anyone can get a drone and create similiar scenes, yet if you watch that oening sequence it still has a sense of dread - even with the music turned down - that a regular drone shot doesn't capture...im not sure what it is...the tilt of the camera from helicopter? is it slowed down a little?
> i think drones tend to have a more fixed camera position, here the camera moves around a bit - is it handheld even? so powerful


Kubrick shot loads of footage from a helicopter for just one short scene and Ridley Scott used some spare footage for the ending of Blade Runner


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 4, 2022)

Framed #115
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Easy-peasy. Bit of a too-iconic shot for the first image really.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 4, 2022)

Framed #115
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



It's one of my favourite films, but I do not recognise the first image at all, and the second one not really. Even the third one confused me - I'd forgotten about the interview at the beginning. Only the female actress there made me know which movie it was.



My GF literally got it in under a second. We really should do more pub quizzes, her movie knowledge and visual memory are amazing.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 4, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Serious answer:
> 
> The first hamburger/three dots, then it's the domino mask icon.
> 
> ...



Without the (first) letter i if you're typing the spoiler code in directly. [ spoiler ] before the text you're concealing, then [ / spoiler ] at the end of it, without the spaces.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 4, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Without the (first) letter i if you're typing the spoiler code in directly. [ spoiler ] before the text you're concealing, then [ / spoiler ] at the end of it, without the spaces.


That's a different one.



Spoiler: SPOILER



This is SPOILER...



...whereas...

...this is iSPOILER


----------



## scifisam (Jul 4, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> That's a different one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I see! Is it better than just a spoiler in some way?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 4, 2022)

It looks prettier but doesn’t explain that it’s a spoiler so relies on prior knowledge.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 4, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Oh, I see! Is it better than just a spoiler in some way?


iSpoiler works best when you just want to hide a word or a phrase or a sentence, whereas when it's a whole chunk of text - paras of the shit - then it's time to roll out the big guns 👍


----------



## scifisam (Jul 4, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> iSpoiler works best when you just want to hide a word or a phrase or a sentence, whereas when it's a whole chunk of text - paras of the shit - then it's time to roll out the big guns 👍


TY, good to know!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 4, 2022)

Framed #115
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 4, 2022)

Chz said:


> Again slightly embarrassed it took that long.
> Framed #115
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> ...


Framed #115
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛

Likewise 

Think it even occurred to me on three, just totally whiffed it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 5, 2022)

Framed #116
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 5, 2022)

Educated guess that got lucky today

Framed #116
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 5, 2022)

Yes! Finally I got a Framed at first try. Has taken me months! 😆
Framed #116
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 5, 2022)

Framed #116
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Dandred (Jul 5, 2022)

Framed #116
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 5, 2022)

Framed #115
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 5, 2022)

Framed #116
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Jul 5, 2022)

Actually recognised it

Framed #116
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 5, 2022)

Framed #116
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 5, 2022)

Framed #116
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 5, 2022)

Framed #116
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 5, 2022)

Framed #116
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Happy with that as I've never seen it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Framed #116
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Me too and I got it in one!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 5, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Me too and I got it in one!


Well 🤪


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 5, 2022)

I am genuinely plugging into subconscious shit I never knew I knew 

Framed #116
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 5, 2022)

Framed #116
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛


----------



## Chz (Jul 5, 2022)

TBF, I have seen it a few times and rather enjoy it. 
Framed #116
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Jul 5, 2022)

I also got it in one!
Framed #116
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




My GF, bizarrely, had a blank on the name of the from and didn't get it at all. I might have done a little victory dance.


----------



## Epona (Jul 5, 2022)

Haven't seen it, failed today.

New one in 3 minutes.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

Framed #117
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2022)

Framed #117
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kittyP (Jul 6, 2022)

Framed #117
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				








Spoiler



So annoyed as I was sure if got it in 2 but I'd separate the title into two words


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 6, 2022)

Framed #117
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 6, 2022)

Framed #117
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I have no memory of that first frame at all but the next frame recognised the hairdo


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 6, 2022)

Framed #117
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Recognised the subway trains as being specific to that country


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 6, 2022)

Framed #117
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 6, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Framed #117
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Same  

It's been so long since I saw it I wouldn't have got it otherwise. And it's a very famous film so it was a bit of a guess.

Framed #117
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 6, 2022)

Framed #117
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never heard of it


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 6, 2022)

Framed #117
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Seen this several times.
But one infamous scene I can't bear to watch....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Never heard of it


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 6, 2022)

And having read the summary of it on Wikipedia I don't think I will bother it watching it either, it looks like a right bundle of laughs.


----------



## Chz (Jul 6, 2022)

Yup, haircut.
Framed #117
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Checking the later frames, I don't think I'd have got it with any of them.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> And having read the summary of it on Wikipedia I don't think I will bother it watching it either, it looks like a right bundle of laughs.


I would have had you down as a big fan of early 90s pop-rap


----------



## Dandred (Jul 6, 2022)

Framed #117
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> And having read the summary of it on Wikipedia I don't think I will bother it watching it either, it looks like a right bundle of laughs.


 watch the hammer/corridor fight scene on youtube at least


----------



## smmudge (Jul 6, 2022)

I've seen it but didn't get it! Couldn't they put some of the famous scenes in there


----------



## Epona (Jul 6, 2022)

I haven't seen it, seems like I ought to give it a go though!

At least sometimes when I don't get it due to not having seen a film, it prompts me to look it up and maybe find something new (to me) to watch


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 7, 2022)

Framed #118
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




In your face krtek a houby you time-bending quiz-stealing witch!


----------



## Epona (Jul 7, 2022)

Framed #118
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 7, 2022)

Framed #118
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never heard of it but not my genre


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 7, 2022)

Framed #118
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 7, 2022)

Not the strongest in the franchise 

Framed #118
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2022)

Nope.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 7, 2022)

Framed #118
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I've heard of it of course but would never in a million years watch it.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 7, 2022)

Go for the obvious

Framed #118
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 7, 2022)

Framed #118
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 7, 2022)

Framed #118
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 7, 2022)

Framed #118
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Jul 7, 2022)

It screamed superhero, but I needed the obvious clue to get it.
Framed #118
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 7, 2022)

Chz said:


> It screamed superhero, but I needed the obvious clue to get it.
> Framed #118
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> ...


More obvious than literally spelling out the name of a main character in the first frame, you mean?



Spoiler: ...


----------



## scifisam (Jul 7, 2022)

GF got yesterday's in two despite not having seen it. I failed.

I have seen this one, liked it more than I expected
Still...
Framed #118
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven't checked with her yet. Don't think she's seen it. Expect her to still get it in two.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 7, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> More obvious than literally spelling out the name of a main character in the first frame, you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh??


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 7, 2022)

Framed #118
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## scifisam (Jul 7, 2022)

scifisam said:


> GF got yesterday's in two despite not having seen it. I failed.
> 
> I have seen this one, liked it more than I expected
> Still...
> ...



I was wrong... she got it in one.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 8, 2022)

Framed #119
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Have seen this


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 8, 2022)

Framed #119
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I have no idea how I got this


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 8, 2022)

Framed #119
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 8, 2022)

Framed #119
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Ranu (Jul 8, 2022)

Framed #119
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 8, 2022)

Duh

Framed #119
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 8, 2022)

Framed #119
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Jul 8, 2022)

Framed #119
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 8, 2022)

Lucky guess! Never seen it!

Framed #119
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Jul 8, 2022)

Haven't seen it in 20 years, so took a while.
Framed #119
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 8, 2022)

Framed #119
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Got it in one


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2022)

Framed #119
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




headshot. Now I'm remembering  will smiths fucking rap career. What a time that was


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 8, 2022)

posted in wrong thread


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 8, 2022)

in 4, a guess, dont recall seeing it


----------



## scifisam (Jul 8, 2022)

Framed #119
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never seen it, but it's young Will Smith acting tough. Would have got it in two except that I went for the sequel first.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 8, 2022)

Framed #119
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 8, 2022)

<Thinks>

This must be a bluff, surely...

<Looks down thread>



Nope, not a bluff


----------



## stdP (Jul 8, 2022)

I've never even actually seen this (or its sequel) but still managed to guess it in one thanks to the hideous tobacco filter in use. Looking at the other pics I don't think I'd have made another guess along those lines until frame 6.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 9, 2022)

Framed #120
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen but the final shot is a gimme


----------



## stdP (Jul 9, 2022)

I have seen it, but it was eminently so forgettable that it took until frame number 5 for me to twig.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 9, 2022)

Framed #120
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven't seen it. Did think the visuals would be more distinctive than they turned out to be.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 9, 2022)

Framed #120
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 9, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #120
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩
> 
> 
> ...


Same

Framed #120
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 9, 2022)

Meh! And I've seen it... Twice

Framed #120
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Granted, I think I may have been in an "enhanced state" the first time though


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 9, 2022)

Framed #120
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Yeah - seen it once..no real desire to view again..


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 9, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #120
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩
> 
> 
> ...


I think I get so quickly disillusioned after "no guess" 3 or 4 that I'm just wanting it to be over, I genuinely don't even remember seeing the final frame, and you're absolutely right, it is a gimme, it just didn't even register


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 9, 2022)

Framed #120
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



CG gave it away but I’ve only seen it once via a crap bootleg to confirm it was shit


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 9, 2022)

Framed #120
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




saw it in 3d


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 9, 2022)

Framed #120
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not easy first frame


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 9, 2022)

Framed #120
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




 sigourney weaver smoking!


----------



## Chz (Jul 9, 2022)

CGI Jungle. What else would your first guess be? I've never even seen the totality of the film, just a half hour here and there when it's been on telly.
Framed #120
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jul 9, 2022)

Framed #120
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




White man saves the natives set in space - yawn


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 9, 2022)

Chz said:


> CGI Jungle. What else would your first guess be? I've never even seen the totality of the film, just a half hour here and there when it's been on telly.
> Framed #120
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> ...



Umm! Predator??? - didn't notice it was CGI tbh


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 9, 2022)

Not a good result because I've seen it a few times. 
Framed #120
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 9, 2022)

Framed #120
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 9, 2022)

Framed #120
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

The first shot did mislead me but the second was a giveaway


----------



## Chz (Jul 9, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Umm! Predator??? - didn't notice it was CGI tbh


Oh there are other things it _could_ be, but first guess would be the big title.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 10, 2022)

Framed #121
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jul 10, 2022)

Framed #121
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I guessed *completely* the wrong thing for my first go, then 2nd guess was along the right lines but not quite there.  I saw it within the last week and all


----------



## stdP (Jul 10, 2022)

Never seen or heard of it, and it wasn't obvious it was one of _those_ movies until the final frame at which point it was too late to guess.


----------



## Epona (Jul 10, 2022)

I think if you _have_ seen it, frame 3 is a clincher.  The final frame is more Oh it's _that_ franchise, and if you hadn't got it by that point there's no room to guess, as has been said


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 10, 2022)

Despite the second one being, probably, one of my all time favourite films, it's not a franchise or genre that I've watched any of the others or am particularly interested in. I'm amazed in myself that I even watched the one that I did

Framed #121
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 10, 2022)

Framed #121
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Nopety nope nope


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 10, 2022)

Spoiler



I guessed Prometheus st number one but haven’t watched any of the newer aliens and couldn’t name them to save my life.



So no.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 10, 2022)

Framed #121
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Knew it was from that franchise but a lucky guess in the end...


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 10, 2022)

Framed #121
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never watched any of the franchise and don’t watch this genre


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 10, 2022)

Framed #121
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Another lucky guess as not seen it!


----------



## Chz (Jul 10, 2022)

Framed #121
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Jul 10, 2022)

Not seen it or even that aware of it but it does basically say it in the 5th...

Framed #121
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Jul 10, 2022)

Framed #121
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not got round to watching this one. Still very guessable.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 10, 2022)

Framed #121
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 11, 2022)

Pretty sure it’s my first ever in one  

Framed #122
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Jul 11, 2022)

Also got it in one. TBH I thought the first frame was way more of a give-away than 2 and 3.


----------



## Knotted (Jul 11, 2022)

Never heard of today's one.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 11, 2022)

Framed #122
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 11, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Pretty sure it’s my first ever in one
> 
> Framed #122
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


Check with DaveCinzano - he probably has a spread sheet of all our results!!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 11, 2022)

God I've not seen it in years.

Framed #122
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 11, 2022)

Framed #122
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 11, 2022)

Framed #122
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 11, 2022)

Framed #122
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 11, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> Check with DaveCinzano - he probably has a spread sheet of all our results!!


For GDPR reasons I can NCND


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Never heard of today's one.



One of the best of its genre

Framed #122
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Jul 11, 2022)

Been too long since I last saw it.
Framed #122
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 11, 2022)

Framed #122
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩

I have seen it but didn't get it until the last frame


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2022)

Framed #122
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




 can never watch this film again without thinking about how dodgy spacey is.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> Framed #122
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



That is a problem. But it's still a great fucking film. So well crafted.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 11, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> That is a problem. But it's still a great fucking film. So well crafted.


I saw it new at the cinema, want to see again now but not allowed


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> I saw it new at the cinema, want to see again now but not allowed


Have seen it maybe 3 times and each time it still delivers, with story, score and a real old school feel. 

You not allowed in the cinema?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 11, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> Framed #122
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ever see Swimming With Sharks


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ever see Swimming With Sharks


no but I got halfway through the wiki entry for the plot just now, yikes.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 11, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> no but I got halfway through the wiki entry for the plot just now, yikes.



Yeah talk about whoops casting


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 11, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ever see Swimming With Sharks





Spoiler



Is that the one with the paper cuts?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 11, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the one with the paper cuts?



Aye


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 11, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Have seen it maybe 3 times and each time it still delivers, with story, score and a real old school feel.
> 
> You not allowed in the cinema?


Family wont allow it shown, apparently one of the actors is beastly


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Family wont allow it shown, apparently one of the actors is beastly


Get that, but tbf, might as well boycott a large amount of studio output, because certain producers, actors, directors behaviour over the years. 

Not to excuse any heinous behaviour, of course.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 12, 2022)

Framed #123
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I’m throwing rocks tonight


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 12, 2022)

Framed #123
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Yes!


----------



## stdP (Jul 12, 2022)

Painfully easy today - anyone not getting this in one should never darken this forum again. But again, frame number one is surely much more indicative of the film than two and three...?


----------



## Raheem (Jul 12, 2022)

Framed #123
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




They gave it away.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 12, 2022)

Framed #123
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Jul 12, 2022)

Framed #123
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 12, 2022)

Framed #123
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 12, 2022)

Framed #123
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 12, 2022)

an easy oner


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 12, 2022)

Framed #123
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 12, 2022)

stdP said:


> Painfully easy today - anyone not getting this in one should never darken this forum again. But again, frame number one is surely much more indicative of the film than two and three...?


Yes. I wouldn't have got it from 2 and 3.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 12, 2022)

Phew

Framed #123
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 12, 2022)

Framed #123
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 12, 2022)

Same, oddly obvious choice for frame 1.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 12, 2022)

Never seen it. 

Framed #123
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 12, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Never seen it.
> 
> Framed #123
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


You're in for a treat


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2022)

Framed #123
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I've got the soundtrack somewherwe on cd


----------



## ska invita (Jul 12, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> oddly obvious choice for frame 1.


Don't you see - man - they're doing this shit on purpose - they want you to feel all feel warm inside - look at me, I got it in one! It's all part of the bigger plan!!


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 12, 2022)

Framed #123
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

Heard of but not seen


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 12, 2022)

stdP said:


> Painfully easy today - anyone not getting this in one should never darken this forum again. But again, frame number one is surely much more indicative of the film than two and three...?





MickiQ said:


> Framed #123
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> Heard of but not seen


Ahem....


----------



## Dandred (Jul 12, 2022)

Framed #123
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jul 12, 2022)

That was ridiculously easy, if you've seen it, or even seen some clips from it, you should get it.

Framed #123
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 12, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> Ahem....


Nope I assure you I have never seen it (and many other films you probably can't believe I haven't seen) even though I have been living here in civilisation (well East Midlands at least) rather than in a mountain cave.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 12, 2022)

Framed #123
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I've also never seen it


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 12, 2022)

It did spark a debate here because we couldn't remember the name of that Bill Murray film.


----------



## stdP (Jul 12, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> It did spark a debate here because we couldn't remember the name of that Bill Murray film.



If it's the one I'm thinking of isn't it Kingpin? But IIRC the bowling balls in that were gaudy customised affairs.



MickiQ said:


> Nope I assure you I have never seen it (and many other films you probably can't believe I haven't seen) even though I have been living here in civilisation (well East Midlands at least) rather than in a mountain cave.



You're out of your element, MickiQ.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2022)

Far too easy - I would prefer a challenge!


----------



## Chz (Jul 12, 2022)

I do worry sometimes that when everyone else is getting them in one, I take all six. But not today, at least.
Framed #123
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 12, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> It did spark a debate here because we couldn't remember the name of that Bill Murray film.


👑🪡


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 12, 2022)

Framed #123
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 12, 2022)

I’ve seen the last couple of films but I don’t recognise the frames until I see the answer.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 12, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Framed #123
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> Heard of but not seen


Obviously you’re not a golfer


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 12, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Obviously you’re not a golfer


Define golfing, I have played crazy golf quite a bit but if you need long nature walks whilst swinging a stick occasionally then you are absolutely correct I have never tried it. However I believe this film was about 10 pin bowling unless I am mistaken


----------



## stdP (Jul 12, 2022)

Were you listening to Elpenor's story? So you have no frame of reference here, MickiQ. You're like a child who wanders into the middle of a movie and wants to know...

Apologies for the seeming digs but these are quotes from the film based on a character who never knows what's going on with the story and is continually berated by another character for not being able to follow it. I think I read somewhere that it was specifically written for Steve Buscemi because he talked far too much in _Fargo_.

Suffice to say the film's so universally well known and such a cultural touchstone even in new generations it's rare to find someone who hasn't seen it, plus it's spectacularly quotable.

Today's one: not seen it, but guessable from frame 4 if you know the name of the town in the story and don't rely on finding the name in the stupid bloody dropdown. But again I feel that the pictures chosen were highly generic and even the last image doesn't look terribly iconic.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 13, 2022)

Framed #124
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Whittled it down, not seen


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 13, 2022)

Framed #124
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Port Hope, Ontario posing as Derry, Maine


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 13, 2022)

Framed #124
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 13, 2022)

Happy with this

Framed #124
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 13, 2022)

Nope


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 13, 2022)

Framed #124
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 13, 2022)

Framed #124
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 13, 2022)

Framed #124
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




To be expected as I don’t watch the genre


----------



## Chz (Jul 13, 2022)

I've actually never watched it, but frame 6 is pretty much a gimme.
Framed #124
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 13, 2022)

Nope - have not seen it but guessed on final frame.
Remember the miniseries from many years ago..


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 13, 2022)

Framed #124
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩

got it on last slide


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 13, 2022)

Framed #124
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Haven't seen it, would never see it. I hate stuff like that.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 13, 2022)

Framed #124
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven't seen it, but have read the book, so the name of the town gave it to me.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 13, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Framed #124
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩
> 
> 
> ...


❄️🚣☎️🍺


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 13, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> ❄️🚣☎️🍺


Is that something about contacting you and going for a pint? 
I don't get the snow and boat.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 13, 2022)

Ice Cold in Alex?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 13, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Is that something about contacting you and going for a pint?
> I don't get the snow and boat.


COOL - ROW - PHO(N)E - BEER

🤡😱


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 13, 2022)

But going for a pint next time I'm in Bristol would be a tip top idea!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 13, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> COOL - ROW - PHO(N)E - BEER
> 
> 🤡😱


No I have no fucking clue.

Be lush to see you x


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 14, 2022)

Framed #125
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 14, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> COOL - ROW - PHO(N)E - BEER
> 
> 🤡😱


Coulrophobia


----------



## stdP (Jul 14, 2022)

Never seen it or heard of it nor did I recognise any of the actors :shrugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 14, 2022)

Framed #125
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




No idea


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 14, 2022)

Not had one of these in a while NND

Framed #125
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

https://framed. wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 14, 2022)

Although my first, and only guess, got the first two words AND the first letter of the third word correct


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 14, 2022)

Fuck a doodle no


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2022)

Framed #125
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not heard of it, am intrigued


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 14, 2022)

Framed #125
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not got a danny


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 14, 2022)

dont even care


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 14, 2022)

Got it eventually cos I recognised Kumail Nanjiani, though didn’t recognise the film even though I’ve seen it


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 14, 2022)

Framed #125
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not giving much with that first frame....
Expected a King King / Godzilla set to..


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 14, 2022)

Framed #125
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

Yet another never heard of


----------



## Chz (Jul 14, 2022)

NND.


----------



## stdP (Jul 15, 2022)

First frame... could be anything with a church in it.

All other frames... fucking obvious giveaways (if you've seen it, or have heard of it and recognise the lead).

I have to wonder who/what picks these frames.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 15, 2022)

Framed #126
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 15, 2022)

Quite enjoyable

Framed #126
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 15, 2022)

Framed #126
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 15, 2022)

Framed #126
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven't seen it.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 15, 2022)

Framed #126
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 15, 2022)

Is it any good?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 15, 2022)

Framed #126
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 15, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Is it any good?


If you like the lead actor then you’ll like it.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 15, 2022)

Framed #126 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ https://framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 15, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> If you like the lead actor then you’ll like it.


Hmmm....not really enough for me to bother.


----------



## Chz (Jul 15, 2022)

Not seen it, but picked something reputedly good and recent with the lead actor and bam.
Framed #126
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 15, 2022)

Framed #126
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it but it's in my Netflix queue.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 15, 2022)

Framed #126
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Framed - The daily movie guessing game 


Couldn’t recall the name


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2022)

2nd this time


----------



## Epona (Jul 15, 2022)

Never seen it.  Doesn't look like my sort of thing.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 15, 2022)

Framed #126
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

good film that I have actually seen, ending was very poignant


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Framed #126
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> good film that I have actually seen, ending was very poignant


‘Contains racist growling’


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 16, 2022)

Framed #127
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jul 16, 2022)

Framed #127
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 16, 2022)

Framed #127
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Naturally I have not seen but I did recognise one of the actors so had a guess


----------



## stdP (Jul 16, 2022)

I feel slightly guilty for guessing this  - never seen it, but have heard of it (not in a good way) and I recognised Richard Gere's outline on frame 3 and annoyingly got it right.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 16, 2022)

Framed #127
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 16, 2022)

Framed #127
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 16, 2022)

Framed #127
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 16, 2022)

I shall hold my head high. Back of the class

Framed #127
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 16, 2022)

Framed #127
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Jul 16, 2022)

Framed #127
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Jul 16, 2022)

Frame 2 threw me - can anyone remember the name of the film which IIRC was about young male prostitutes in hollywood and included those tours of hollywood homes?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 16, 2022)

Framed #127
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Tricky first few shots.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 16, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Frame 2 threw me - can anyone remember the name of the film which IIRC was about young male prostitutes in hollywood and included those tours of hollywood homes?


My Own Private Idaho? Drugstore Cowboy?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 16, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> My Own Private Idaho? Drugstore Cowboy?


...got it, it was called Star Maps








						Star Maps (1997) - IMDb
					

Star Maps: Directed by Miguel Arteta. With Douglas Spain, Efrain Figueroa, Kandeyce Jorden, Martha Velez. Only in America. Only in Hollywood. Only in Beverly Hills could a young man with a dream make his way to the stars. Carlos is a precocious 18 year-old who returns to America from Mexico with...




					www.imdb.com


----------



## smmudge (Jul 16, 2022)

I didn't get yesterday's, but today's was easy (and I got unnecessarily annoyed at the first frame because I feel I don't do well on the older films)

Framed #127
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## blairsh (Jul 16, 2022)

Don't often post on this thread (because I'm terrible at it, mostly) but yeah...

Framed #127
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 16, 2022)

No but given how much mum loves the film/actor I should have done.

But then I always left the room while she was cooing


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 16, 2022)

Never seen it but what else have they both been in? 

Framed #127
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 16, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Never seen it but what else have they both been in?
> 
> Framed #127
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩
> ...


A local LA PetSmart?


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 16, 2022)

Framed #127
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛

No idea till the 4th frame but that outfit is pretty much a signature one


----------



## scifisam (Jul 16, 2022)

Framed #127
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 17, 2022)

Framed #128
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Yay


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 17, 2022)

Framed #128
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Jul 17, 2022)

Got it in one as that first frame is one of the more distinct scenes in my memory.

Speaking of which... aren't the scenes with the drill sergeant some of the most easily recognised in the film? I was rather surprised to see R. Lee Ermey in frame 4, but frame 6 containing only two minor characters


----------



## Chz (Jul 17, 2022)

Framed #128
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 17, 2022)

Framed #128
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 17, 2022)

Framed #128
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 17, 2022)

Framed #128
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Twas a guess...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 17, 2022)

Ironically it seems like we won't need to haze anyone for not getting it


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 17, 2022)

Framed #128
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Jul 17, 2022)

Framed #128
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## killer b (Jul 17, 2022)

In one - watched it fairly recently and the shot in the first photo must'ce stuck in my head.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 17, 2022)

Framed #128
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jul 17, 2022)

Framed #128
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Raheem (Jul 17, 2022)

Framed #128
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 17, 2022)

Framed #128
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛

got though not seen it


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2022)

Framed #128
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




 I WILL GOUGE OUT YOUR EYES AND SKULL FUCK YOU BOY


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 17, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> Framed #128
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


I bet a time has not gone by since first you saw this film that on being presented with a jam doughnut you didn't scarf it down in one, proclaiming  THEY'RE PAYING FOR IT, I'M EATING IT


----------



## scifisam (Jul 17, 2022)

Framed #128
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I haven't seen it - was just guessing Vietnam movies.


----------



## stdP (Jul 18, 2022)

I've not seen it but had heard of it; today's was nailed on 5 by applying the razor of Patrick Swayze Films I Haven't Seen (more commonly known as PSFIHS).


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 18, 2022)

Not seen it 

Framed #129
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 18, 2022)

Framed #129
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jul 18, 2022)

Framed #129
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Should have got it sooner, but I'd have definitely got it even if I were half asleep.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 18, 2022)

Framed #129
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 18, 2022)

stdP said:


> I've not seen it but had heard of it; today's was nailed on 5 by applying the razor of Patrick Swayze Films I Haven't Seen (more commonly known as PSFIHS).



“All of them”

So no. Didn’t finish


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 18, 2022)

Framed #129
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 18, 2022)

stdP said:


> more commonly known as PSFIHS-YET


Fify


----------



## smmudge (Jul 18, 2022)

Seen it once, feel like I should have got it sooner

Framed #129
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 18, 2022)

Framed #129
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 18, 2022)

Framed #129
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 18, 2022)

Bitter, High Voltage?



🤣🤣🤣😝


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 18, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Bitter, High Voltage?
> 
> View attachment 333038
> 
> 🤣🤣🤣😝


... and the horse you rode in on

You "film freak"


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 18, 2022)

Framed #129
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛

Great soundtrack but the film was rubbish


----------



## Chz (Jul 18, 2022)

For a film that I've watched once 30 years ago and didn't like, I'll take it.
Framed #129
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 18, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> ... and the horse you rode in on
> 
> You "film freak"


Says the dude bringing flick book skills to a movie fight 🤣


----------



## smmudge (Jul 18, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Not seen it
> 
> Framed #129
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> ...



Have you seen people referencing the last frame sometimes and just think... huh, wonder wtf that's all about?


----------



## scifisam (Jul 18, 2022)

Framed #129
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 18, 2022)

Framed #129
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 19, 2022)

Framed #130
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 19, 2022)

Easy job 😎👍


----------



## stdP (Jul 19, 2022)

Aye, oner from me too. If you don't get it on the first you can at least take an educated guess on the second.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 19, 2022)

Framed #130
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




After guessing all the sequels.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2022)

Framed #130
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




 Dot, finds a way


----------



## stdP (Jul 19, 2022)

Raheem said:


> After guessing all the sequels.



I dunno if anyone else sees it like this, but the lighting and film stock - especially of the second and sixth frames - puts this straight in to the Early 90s Bucket


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 19, 2022)

Framed #130
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Raheem (Jul 19, 2022)

stdP said:


> I dunno if anyone else sees it like this, but the lighting and film stock - especially of the second and sixth frames - puts this straight in to the Early 90s Bucket


I've already admitted to my humiliation. No need to gather everyone around.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 19, 2022)

Educated guess

Framed #130
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 19, 2022)

stdP said:


> Aye, oner from me too. If you don't get it on the first you can at least take an educated guess on the second.


Yep!
Framed #130
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 19, 2022)

More by luck than judgement tbh

Framed #130
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛



			https://framed.wtfw


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 19, 2022)

Raheem said:


> I've already admitted to my humiliation. No need to gather everyone around.



Anyone can "claim" a oner ... And as much as it pains me to say it, even "Rainman" Cinzano posts up his, let's be honest here, highly suspicious ones (yes, Google image search does work - just saying)

You hold your head high Raheem with your proven, honest scores


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 19, 2022)

Framed #130
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




First guess was my standard one with a lake and a canoe, Last of The Mohicans


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 19, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #130
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah couldn’t make out what it was, thought it might be LOTR or one of this franchises sequels 


Framed #130
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 19, 2022)

Framed #130
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 19, 2022)

Framed #130
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

got it but guessed another in the same franchise first


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 19, 2022)

My first guess was "Predator" tbh


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 19, 2022)

Framed #130
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 19, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Framed #130
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> got it but guessed another in the same franchise first


That nearly got me too, although I was just completely wrong on first guess


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 19, 2022)

Framed #130
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



Saw this in San Francisco when it first came out in 1993. Its so old.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 19, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Framed #130
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I saw it at Swiss cottage odeon tripping with my mate on black microdots it was much fun.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 19, 2022)

Should have got it in 2 really. 

Framed #130
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Jul 19, 2022)

Framed #130
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



I haven't even seen it that many times, but that opening shot gets referenced a lot.


----------



## Epona (Jul 19, 2022)

Framed #130
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 19, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Should have got it in 2 really.
> 
> Framed #130
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> ...


TBF if you don't get it in one within sixty seconds of the first new frame dropping, it's not really a win


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2022)

I was 10 when it came out. John Hammond was probably my introduction to the character who is not evil but whose hubris has made a villain of him, has led to needless death etc. He was careless and arrogant but he spared no expense


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 19, 2022)

I saw it with my Mum, still remember her shriek when the goat lands on the windscreen


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 19, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I saw it with my Mum, still remember her shriek when the goat lands on the windscreen


TBF that's not what you need at a drive-in


----------



## stdP (Jul 19, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Anyone can "claim" a oner ... And as much as it pains me to say it, even "Rainman" Cinzano posts up his, let's be honest here, highly suspicious ones (yes, Google image search does work - just saying)



I could just post the catch-all "I've solved them all" from the secret page...

Framed #1-∞
🎥 🟩 🟩 🟩 🟩 🟩 🟩

...but it's more fun to discuss what idiotic chunk of regurgitated cat food picks some of the images, or thinks anyone has ever watched an Adam Sandler film and lived to tell the tale (or worse - admit it on the internet).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 19, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Anyone can "claim" a oner ... And as much as it pains me to say it, even "Rainman" Cinzano posts up his, let's be honest here, highly suspicious ones (yes, Google image search does work - just saying)


Yep, definitely works


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 19, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> My first guess was "Predator" tbh


One of these days it could well be 😉


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 20, 2022)

Framed #131
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 20, 2022)

Bit slow, I was distracted and missed the midnight chimes 🤷


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Anyone can "claim" a oner ... And as much as it pains me to say it, even "Rainman" Cinzano posts up his, let's be honest here, highly suspicious ones (yes, Google image search does work - just saying)
> 
> You hold your head high Raheem with your proven, honest scores


I don’t think people should post a link to ‘prove’ what they got. It’s an honour thing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #131
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Got it in 6 but never seen it


----------



## Epona (Jul 20, 2022)

Should have got this one quicker given that it is one of the genres I am into

Framed #131
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Jul 20, 2022)

Not a scooby on this one, I didn't even see anyone I recognised until frame 5; 6 made it obvious it was one of those endlessly bland superhero movies that were already boring two decades ago, but the name of the movie has nothing to do with X-Men at all :shrugs:


----------



## Raheem (Jul 20, 2022)

Framed #131
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Made up film.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 20, 2022)

Lucky guess, not seen it. No interest in doing so

Framed #131
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 20, 2022)

Framed #131
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Um...nope


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 20, 2022)

Looks like it would be one that I should like

Framed #131
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Jul 20, 2022)

Struggled to remember the name. Have seen it so this is pretty poor really

Framed #131
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 20, 2022)

Framed #131
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




A High Voltage special for me today


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 20, 2022)

Framed #131
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Jul 20, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Looks like it would be one that I should like


i think this is more you








						Seagull Man: The Brighton Superhero (Short 2016) - IMDb
					

Seagull Man: The Brighton Superhero: Directed by Seb Cox, Cameron Faulkner. With John Black, Maddie Fleming, Julia Pollard, James Surdam. Seaside menace turned superhero.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 20, 2022)

ska invita said:


> i think this is more you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'd be right up farmerbarleymow's street


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 20, 2022)

Framed #131
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 20, 2022)

Framed #131
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 20, 2022)

As someone who doesn’t watch superhero or horror genres I don’t do too well in this game


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 20, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> As someone who doesn’t watch superhero or horror genres I don’t do too well in this game


Same 😊


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 20, 2022)

I didn't get it in under 3 but I should have  Logan is one of the better superhero films, from one of the better comics (x-men). Contains actual blood when wolverine gets the claws out


----------



## Chz (Jul 20, 2022)

Framed #131
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Maybe I've seen it? They all blend in. I wouldn't have got it at all, except that there were no alternative titles to choose from really.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 20, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> I didn't get it in under 3 but I should have  Logan is one of the better superhero films, from one of the better comics (x-men). Contains actual blood when wolverine gets the claws out


Tbh he’s probably one of the few of those characters I warm to, because he’s quite funny and well written, and I liked the original films from the early 2000s but I think I struggle with films that aren’t “real” and the recent proliferation of superhero films means I’ve switched off completely from the genre. I recognised the character from the last frame but didn’t know his first name so had nothing to guess


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 20, 2022)

Framed #131
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Surprised myself I got it at first frame (certainly would have later) It must be him barely visible in the shot.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 20, 2022)

Chz said:


> Framed #131
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩
> 
> 
> ...



This one really doesn't blend in TBH. 

Took me five goes despite liking the movie - they chose really undistinctive frames.


----------



## stdP (Jul 20, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Tbh he’s probably one of the few of those characters I warm to, because he’s quite funny and well written, and I liked the original films from the early 2000s but I think I struggle with films that aren’t “real” and the recent proliferation of superhero films means I’ve switched off completely from the genre. I recognised the character from the last frame but didn’t know his first name so had nothing to guess



 I agree with all of this (apart from the original films being likeable ), I have pretty much the exact same ambivalence. It's a mystery to me how people find the genre entertaining (even when they're fairly well-crafted like I thought the original films were).



scifisam said:


> This one really doesn't blend in TBH.
> 
> Took me five goes despite liking the movie - they chose really undistinctive frames.



This, I think, is what makes the "game" so compelling for me. They seem to be using some sort of advanced AI for selecting the images that has two settings:

Let's analyse the sort of images people frequently post to social media and review sites about the film and find a really distinctive shot - often an establishing shot or a still from a key scene - from a popular blockbuster that almost everyone will have had some exposure to via pop-culture osmosis
Let's scan the entire film to find the closest matches to the most blandly rated Alamy stock photos possible; bonus points if we can have them be crushingly dark and/or blurred. The only close-ups of actors allowed in the first four frames are those of people playing the parts _Man in bar #6_ and _Woman shouting from balcony_. The film in question must NOT have appeared in any yearly "The 20 best/most popular/biggest grossing films of YYYY" lists at any point in the last two decades.

...so for me it's an entertaining cavalcade of * kick * "_How_ do you fuck that up?!" * gunshot *


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2022)

It’s just a bit of fun


----------



## Epona (Jul 21, 2022)

Framed #132
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




My first guess was entirely different, 172 Hours which is the film about the guy who got stuck in a canyon when a boulder rolled onto his arm and had to hack his dead arm off with a pocket knife.  It wasn't that


----------



## stdP (Jul 21, 2022)

Never seen today's (and have no interest to since I find the director excessively tiresome) but was finally able to recognise an actor from there and take a punt (It was a 50/50 punt on whether I got the name right as it's shared by some fun spaghetti westerns, although Framed only showed one of them).

Another question for people who have seen it - how iconic are the first four images? To my eye they could be from practically any 21st century "frontier" film.



Epona said:


> My first guess was entirely different, 172 Hours which is the film about the guy who got stuck in a canyon when a boulder rolled onto his arm and had to hack his dead arm off with a pocket knife.  It wasn't that



My first guess, not entirely seriously but it was the one closest in my mind, was Starship Troopers


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 21, 2022)

Framed #132
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven't seen it but I'll watch it some time.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 21, 2022)

Framed #132
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Although this one *is* a genre I am a fan of; I don’t like the flabby nature of the directors films so haven’t watched this.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 21, 2022)

Nah, director lost my interest years ago and genre not my thing.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 21, 2022)

First two images not much help, (nothing like stating the bleeding obvious there HV) 

Framed #132
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jul 21, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #132
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


As much as I like chatting with you on Urban, we should never go to the cinema together - this thread has highlighted that our taste in films is completely opposite!


----------



## smmudge (Jul 21, 2022)

Not seen it either

Framed #132
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2022)

Framed #132
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 21, 2022)

Framed #132
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2022)

Some of youse guys would be great to have in a poker game 🤣


----------



## Chz (Jul 21, 2022)

Framed #132
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 21, 2022)

Framed #132
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Vile film, Vile director


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 21, 2022)

Framed #132
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 22, 2022)

Framed #133
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jul 22, 2022)

Framed #133
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Saw it fairly recently!


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 22, 2022)

Framed #133
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 22, 2022)

NND 

Framed #133
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

https://framed. wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 22, 2022)

Framed #133
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 22, 2022)

Framed #133
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Saw it at and cinema and liked it but obviously forgot about it


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 22, 2022)

Oh! Here we go, out come the 'Film Freaks'


----------



## smmudge (Jul 22, 2022)

Framed #133
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 22, 2022)

Framed #133
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never seen it and dont think I ever will.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 22, 2022)

Framed #133
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 22, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Framed #133
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



How the fuck did you get it then? That's what I don't get. I don't get films THAT I'VE SEEN. None of the words from the films title were even on my long distance radar, let alone close enough to act as a memory jog


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 22, 2022)

Framed #133
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Had to research to get it.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 22, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Framed #133
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩
> 
> 
> ...


What? Google Image Search


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 22, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> What? Google Image Search


That's harsh. Did you actually know the film and needed a money jog


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 22, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> What? Google Image Search


No. When I recognise an actor but don't know the film I Google their films and then continue guessing, via the suggestions that come up.

In this case I googled two of the actors as in ****** and ******* films.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 22, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> That's harsh. Did you actually know the film and needed a money jog


No I had no idea.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 22, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> How the fuck did you get it then? That's what I don't get. I don't get films THAT I'VE SEEN. None of the words from the films title were even on my long distance radar, let alone close enough to act as a memory jog





Spoiler



Daniel Craig not in a bond film, had to be that or layer cake as far can think of


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 22, 2022)

Framed #133
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Boom!


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 22, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Framed #133
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


You're just taking the piss now, aren't you


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 22, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> You're just taking the piss now, aren't you





Spoiler



I actually got it based on the fabric of the sweater holding the mug.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 22, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got it based on the fabric of the sweater holding the mug.


Fuck Off! Fuck Off! Fuck Off! Fuck Off!


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 22, 2022)

Framed #133
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Jul 22, 2022)

Also got it in one - I don't remember the first frame, but I do remember the slogan on the mug (it's fairly pivotal so a bit of a giveaway IMHO). Second frame is wholly generic, third frame you'll only get if you saw the movie.


----------



## Chz (Jul 22, 2022)

Framed #133
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Jul 22, 2022)

I think I forgot to play yesterday's - what was it?

Today's:

Framed #133
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Excellent movie. And yep, my GF got it in one again, knew she would.


----------



## nottsgirl (Jul 22, 2022)

3/6.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 22, 2022)

Framed #133
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

Never heard of it


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 22, 2022)

Haven't played this in days but...
Framed #133
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Oh yes😎


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 22, 2022)

Somebody leaked security camera footage of a recent MickiQ visit to this thread


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 23, 2022)

Framed #134
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 23, 2022)

God, here I go again. Back in a minute


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 23, 2022)

Vaguely aware of the films title

Framed #134
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 23, 2022)

Framed #134
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



not seen it vaguely remember poster and title


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 23, 2022)

Framed #134
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## starfish (Jul 23, 2022)

First try at this, i think.
Framed #134
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 23, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Framed #134
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



Sane but not the title


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 23, 2022)

Edit double post


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 23, 2022)

Ok, who else guessed “Dances with Wolves” on frame 2?


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 23, 2022)

Framed #134
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 23, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Ok, who else guessed “Dances with Wolves” on frame 2?


Nope, but I did start off with a solid "Lawrence of Arabia" for frame 1 - kinda went downhill from there really


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2022)

Framed #134
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 23, 2022)

Framed #134
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 23, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #134
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Where as I would be more than happy with this, I know that DaveCinzano will be quietly curled up in the corner of a room sobbing in shame and embarrassment


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 23, 2022)

The first stage of cinephilia is projection, so I guess that's progress for you


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 23, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #134
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...




ONE OF US ONE OF US.


----------



## Chz (Jul 23, 2022)

Pah. Should that not have been frame #6?
Framed #134
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2022)

I am going to admit that I cheated on today's


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 23, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I am going to admit that I cheated on today's


Did you "research it" or proper Google Image Search cheat??


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Did you "research it" or proper Google Image Search cheat??


"Research"


"It's that cartoon with the gecko" I thought to myself. So I googled it.

As if I'm going to have watched a film about a cartoon bloody gecko (which I now know is a chamelon) 

I mean I can guess the plot from here...really don't have time for that kind of thing. Each to their own of course...


----------



## Epona (Jul 23, 2022)

Never heard of it


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Ok, who else guessed “Dances with Wolves” on frame 2?


Mine were things like Paris Texas and Near Dark. Got it when I saw the lizard though


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I am going to admit that I cheated on today's


You can’t really cheat on this, unless you just ask someone the answer


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 23, 2022)

Made with love 😘


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> You can’t really cheat on this, unless you just ask someone the answer


I would never, ever have got this one without Google though. So it is cheating really.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 23, 2022)

Framed #134
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




They seem like odd pictures to use - misleading, misleading, misleading, then bam, the title character


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I would never, ever have got this one without Google though. So it is cheating really.


 No, that’s just how you play the game. By recognising what film the frame is on straight away or by using educated guesses to get there before you run out of guesses. It’d be pointless guessing completely randomly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Framed #134
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


I think that’s the idea though. Can’t make it too obvious.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> No, that’s just how you play the game. By recognising what film the frame is on straight away or by using educated guesses to get there before you run out of guesses. It’d be pointless guessing completely randomly.


OK fine. It's not cheating.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 23, 2022)

I bet this is triggering High Voltage's hypertension 🤣


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 23, 2022)

I’ve never Google image searched for it - I’m not even sure how to do it - it isn’t really cricket to do so IMV


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I’ve never Google image searched for it - I’m not even sure how to do it - it isn’t really cricket to do so IMV


To clarify: I would regard GIS as cheating too. I haven’t done that nor thought of it doing it.
GIS doesn’t involve using one’s intellect. But recognising an actor or location and working it out from such clues using tinternet does, and therefore is in my view is part of playing the game.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 23, 2022)

I’ve not thought of doing that (picking up on actor / location and then searching on it). I don’t think that’s quite the same as a Google image search.  

I try and do it as if it’s a live quiz (so can’t hesitate as the next question comes up) and allow myself only 10 seconds maximum per shot


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 23, 2022)

Has _24 Hours In Police Custody_ taught you people nothing?!


----------



## Epona (Jul 23, 2022)

I've mentioned before, but I like this quiz, I seem to be quite good at it - with a few caveats:

-I LOVE watching films but am quite fussy about genres and my tastes aren't highbrow, there are films that are very highly regarded that I have never made it through to the end of for example
-I have eidetic visual memory - if I have sat and actually paid attention to a film, there is a high likelihood of one of the 6 stills in the quiz clicking with me
-On the other hand, I have very poor face recognition, so am not so good at the "ooh, so and so is in it, what films have they been in" type research (which I don't think is cheating, but I'm unlikely to be in a position where that particular method actually works for me)
-I'm quite good on details of certain stuff eg. fictional worlds (is a fictional corporation sign in the background), period details (costume, props, vehicles etc), location details, which is where my "haven't seen it but might be able to work it out" comes into play.

Generally, either I have seen (and paid attention to) a film and will know it fairly quickly, OR I won't have seen it and won't have a clue
Where there are a lot of films set in a particular universe or parts of a franchise, often some guesswork is involved as to which one of the series it is.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 23, 2022)

Framed #134
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 23, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Framed #134
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 23, 2022)

Another film I’ve not seen


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 23, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 334095


All this digging at my expense could be very hurtful


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 23, 2022)

Everybody loves a good triumph over adversity story!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 24, 2022)

Framed #135
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 24, 2022)

Framed #135
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I got it by typing Motorhome Mexico Film into google. I've never heard of it let alone seen it so I pronounce this quizzing 'technique' as definitely cheating.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Framed #135
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Aye I’d regard that as a bit cheaty too


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 24, 2022)

Framed #135
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never heard if it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 24, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye I’d regard that as a bit cheaty too


Make your bloody mind up!


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 24, 2022)

NND

Framed #135
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

https://framed. wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 24, 2022)

Fuck no


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 24, 2022)

Framed #135
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I have seen this but only when round friends houses when off my face so not paying any attention. As my score proves


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 24, 2022)

Framed #135
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




No heard of it


----------



## Chz (Jul 24, 2022)

NND


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 24, 2022)

Framed #135
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



only did so badly because i first put in- very first guess was ' meet the Millers' but it didnt show up on suggestions so i dismissed it.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 24, 2022)

Framed #135
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Jul 24, 2022)

Framed #135
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 24, 2022)

Framed #135
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Nope


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 24, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Framed #135
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


I tried that on a much earlier round (wrongly) - _Pineapple Express_ IIRC


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 24, 2022)

Framed #135
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Seen this tis funny


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Make your bloody mind up!


I have! 
It's not my fault people don't know how to enjoy playing this!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> NND
> 
> Framed #135
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> ...


Me too - never seen it - couldn't even work it out from recognising two of the actors


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 24, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I have!
> It's not my fault people don't know how to enjoy playing this!


Yesterday, that wasn't cheating but now it is.....


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yesterday, that wasn't cheating but now it is.....


nope. just typing what you see into google is not the same as using your knowledge of film to investigate further and deduce the answer


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 24, 2022)

I could think of one film involving crossing that border in that vehicle and it wasn’t the one I knew


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 24, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I could think of one film involving crossing that border in that vehicle and it wasn’t the one I knew


You guessed _Sicario_ and I claim my ten pounds


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 24, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> nope. just typing what you see into google is not the same as using your knowledge of film to investigate further and deduce the answer



I did just type what I saw into google.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 24, 2022)

Framed #135
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Googling a description of the image is definitely cheating. If it's Google remembering it, not you, that's not much of a game.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 24, 2022)

Been a dry few days for old dot here., I'm still playing I just don't post egregious losses.

I couldn't remember the title of Dusk til Dawn the other day (wrong guess anyway) so I googled it ('come on pussy lovers!' and 'tarantino vampires'). Thats not cheating. I could have got the knives out one because I googled the slogan on the cup, but that felt like cheating. Not even seen it.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 24, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> You guessed _Sicario_ and I claim my ten pounds


Nope my guess is mentioned above coincidentally


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 24, 2022)

I didn't expect to get that on the second one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I did just type what I saw into google.


Yes. Not much fun in doing it that way, even if you don’t regard it as cheating


----------



## smmudge (Jul 24, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Framed #135
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't that basically the same as reverse image search though? To come clean lol...



Spoiler



I recognised the 2nd frame as the film where the guy makes up a fake family and gets a motorhome down to Mexico to do some drug deal, with the actress Emma something who was in the Nickelodeon show Unfabulous, Jennifer Aniston, and I thought that guy from Ozarks but turns out I'm misremembering that. And the name had the surname in but I couldn't remember it. So I googled Jennifer Anniston and looked at her films and there it was.



Guess it's difficult to draw the line though haha


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 24, 2022)

smmudge said:


> Isn't that basically the same as reverse image search though? To come clean lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sort of but using words instead of a photo.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 25, 2022)

Framed #136
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 25, 2022)

Framed #136
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 25, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #136
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 25, 2022)

Framed #136
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2022)

Got it in one this time cos it had the star and character name in the first pic. Glad after yesterday’s complete fail


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 25, 2022)

Come on Miggzie, pick up ya feet!


----------



## scifisam (Jul 25, 2022)

Framed #136
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Definitely no actual method to the choice of frames, given how much easier this one is.


----------



## Epona (Jul 25, 2022)

Framed #136
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Well that one was piss-easy, I could have got it without a sliver of doubt from any one of those stills.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 25, 2022)

Framed #136
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never seen it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 25, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Come on Miggzie, pick up ya feet!


I have never actually watched that film! And I didn't feel like cheating today


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 25, 2022)

Framed #136
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



May have seen this years ago, remember nowt about it, is it good, bad or ugly? does it merit a re-run?


----------



## smmudge (Jul 25, 2022)

Framed #136
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 25, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 334340


Not seen that one


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 25, 2022)

Ah, the beloved racist film

Framed #136
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 25, 2022)

Framed #136
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 25, 2022)

Wild guess

Framed #136
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

https://framed. wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Wild guess
> 
> Framed #136
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


Wild guess, when you had the actress and the name of the character she plays in the first frame?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 25, 2022)

Er, WTF?

Framed #136
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Jul 25, 2022)

Can we please not turn this fun thread into a "ner ner, you're not good at this" shaming experience please.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 25, 2022)

Framed #136
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 25, 2022)

Made a conscious effort to avoid this at the time and that space scene threw me completely off.

So did not pass go.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 25, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Got it in one this time cos it had the star and character name in the first pic. Glad after yesterday’s complete fail


I think you should put your method of deduction in a spoiler so not to ruin today's game for everyone else.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 25, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Wild guess, when you had the actress and the name of the character she plays in the first frame?


I can't tell who the actress is from the photos, and the character name???? Really??

I can just about remember Bond, James Bond, John Wick and as for characters names played by Jason Statham <shrug> - yet I love those films, but this one?? nada


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 25, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Made a conscious effort to avoid this at the time and that space scene threw me completely off.
> 
> So did not pass go.


I would never have got it if it opened with the space scene. 
Probably just stuck in my mind because I filmed a reconstruction of an outdoor scene for TV once.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 25, 2022)

Framed #136
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 25, 2022)

Framed #136
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Don't think I've ever actually watched it though.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 25, 2022)

Epona said:


> Can we please not turn this fun thread into a "ner ner, you're not good at this" shaming experience please.



I'm treating it very much in the spirit of the Full English Breakfast thread - harmless teasing (apart from DaveCinzano who not only has a spread sheet BUT also cheats (I just don't know how he cheats . . . yet!))

It's the "I've never seen it but still get it first guess" bods that continue to amaze me - I even think that I've seen today's "sometime" - yet as for remember anything about it, I might as well have had my memory wiped


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 25, 2022)

Framed #136
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Have seen it, second scene I actually recognised him from the back (which is slightly scary)


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 25, 2022)

Framed #136
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2022)

This is the sort of film I go out of my way to avoid


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 25, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> This is the sort of film I go out of my way to avoid


It's the sort of film that is perfect (for me) if I have a hangover or am ill. Dreadful but familiar is what I go for in those instances


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 25, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I can't tell who the actress is from the photos, and the character name???? Really??


I couldn't tell who it was from the photos either and as I haven't seen it, the character name is meaningless to me.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 25, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I couldn't tell who it was from the photos either and as I haven't seen it, the character name is meaningless to me.


OH VIEEEENNNAAAAAA


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> I think you should put your method of deduction in a spoiler so not to ruin today's game for everyone else.


Ah ok, assumed people would only look here after they’d done it themselves


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I can't tell who the actress is from the photos, and the character name???? Really??
> 
> I can just about remember Bond, James Bond, John Wick and as for characters names played by Jason Statham <shrug> - yet I love those films, but this one?? nada


I salute your persistence then! I’d have given up!


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2022)

Framed #136
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Went off the 'look' of the film, goes in the educated guess pile.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 25, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Have seen it, second scene I actually recognised him from the back (which is slightly scary)


Same - he's got very distinctive shoulders.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 25, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Same - he's got very distinctive shoulders.


Help much? 🥸


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 26, 2022)

Framed #137
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Happy with that as it’s a while since I’ve seen it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 26, 2022)

Framed #137
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 26, 2022)

Went for the obvious but clearly the next obvious

Framed #137
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 26, 2022)

Slacking on time, I got distracted 🤷


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 26, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I'm treating it very much in the spirit of the Full English Breakfast thread - harmless teasing (apart from DaveCinzano who not only has a spread sheet BUT also cheats (I just don't know how he cheats . . . yet!))
> 
> It's the "I've never seen it but still get it first guess" bods that continue to amaze me - I even think that I've seen today's "sometime" - yet as for remember anything about it, I might as well have had my memory wiped


Well be amazed cos I got this one in one despite never watching it. I have had it for years on DVD though


----------



## Raheem (Jul 26, 2022)

Framed #137
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I knew it was something in black and white.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 26, 2022)

Vaguely aware of it, but not seen it. Not really my thing. Let's be honest, I put in the only black and white film that sprang too mind, it not being that my mind went blank

Framed #137
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

https://framed. wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 26, 2022)

Framed #137
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




 

Not sure I've seen it to be fair.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 26, 2022)

One of my all-time favourite films, everyone should see it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 26, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> One of my all-time favourite films, everyone should see it.



Endorsing this statement


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 26, 2022)

I didn't realise there were B&W entries in the _F&F_ canon 🤔


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 26, 2022)

Nope, not a clue this morning


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 26, 2022)

I'm aware of it but never seen a bit of it.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 26, 2022)

Framed #137
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




A great film by a great director...


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 26, 2022)

Framed #137
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 26, 2022)

Reno's blood pressure would be going up


----------



## Chz (Jul 26, 2022)

I've seen it, more than once too. But I just couldn't pull the name out of my mind, even though there are some dead giveaways.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 26, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> Framed #137
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


But when's the Snyder Cut due?


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 26, 2022)

Framed #137
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Should have got it in one really


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 26, 2022)

Framed #137
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Dandred (Jul 26, 2022)

Framed #138
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 26, 2022)

Should have got it in one fewer, but named the wrong film (Double Indemnity) even though I was thinking of the right one  

Framed #137
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 26, 2022)

Roll on tomorrow 'tis another day after all


----------



## scifisam (Jul 26, 2022)

I failed. I have seen it, but it was over 30 years ago - still should have got it by six at least.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 26, 2022)

scifisam said:


> I failed. I have seen it, but it was over 30 years ago - still should have got it by six at least.


TIP! The second and third frames have googleable locations in them


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 27, 2022)

Framed #138
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 27, 2022)

Bombed out on this one, got it by the 4th image but hate the film.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 27, 2022)

Framed #138
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I've seen this multiple times but I still had to go to more high schools than an Army brat before I got the right one


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 27, 2022)

I am so ashamed. 4th guess. Have seen it loads.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 27, 2022)

Framed #138
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Fourth a gimme


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2022)

Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy (If you have seen it at all or other media that references it, the last frame should be a giveaway even if you don't remember the film itself)

Framed #138
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Raheem (Jul 27, 2022)

Framed #138
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 27, 2022)

Framed #138
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Jul 27, 2022)

Framed #138
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 27, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Roll on tomorrow 'tis another day after all


Well, that was painless

NND 

Framed #138
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

https://framed. wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 27, 2022)

Framed #138
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Boom! First oner in ages


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 27, 2022)

One of my favorite films growing up/ in my teens.

Framed #138
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Jul 27, 2022)

In one too  solid guesswork


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 27, 2022)

Framed #138
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 27, 2022)

Framed #138
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛

Seen it thought it was vastly overrated


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 27, 2022)

Framed #138
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 27, 2022)

Back!

I only watched this a few weeks ago.  Should’ve done better.  
Framed #138
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Jul 27, 2022)

Framed #138
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Went with Heathers for the first guess.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 27, 2022)

FFS, watched it again only recently

Framed #138
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Jul 27, 2022)

Framed #138
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ 









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 27, 2022)

Slightly before my time, think I saw it once thirty odd years ago.


----------



## nottsgirl (Jul 27, 2022)

1/6.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 28, 2022)

Framed #139
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 28, 2022)

Recognised her, remembered the scene 👍


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 28, 2022)

Not seen it, blobbed.


----------



## Epona (Jul 28, 2022)

I did get there eventually, I just don't think the film was very visually distinctive.  Interesting and enraging film however, I did see it recently.

Framed #139
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 28, 2022)

Me and Mrs Voltz have watched this film far too many times, should be mandatory viewing, we're probably due another watching soon

Framed #139
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 28, 2022)

Framed #139
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Took me a while but I like this one and only woke up three minutes ago


----------



## smmudge (Jul 28, 2022)

I have seen it but don't remember the first 4 frames at all!!

Framed #139
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 28, 2022)

That took a few, great film though

Framed #139
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 28, 2022)

Framed #139
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Seen it and think it is a brilliant film but recognised absolutely nothing and then took a guess.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 28, 2022)

The only frame I'm struggling to place is 4. And I'm fairly sure I can place that one with a bit of thought.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 28, 2022)

Cant say I have ever heard of todays


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 28, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Cant say I have ever heard of todays


It is really very good and definitely worth a watch.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 28, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It is really very good and definitely worth a watch.


Thanks!  I will check it out.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 28, 2022)

Nope - have not seen it..


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 28, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> Nope - have not seen it..


Rectify that at your earliest - just take out insurance on your TV screen, especially if you are "passionate" about various "things"


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 28, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Rectify that at your earliest - just take out insurance on your TV screen, especially if you are "passionate" about various "things"


Ok - assuming it does not have Jason Statham in it I will seek it out...


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 28, 2022)

I’ve never seen it.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 28, 2022)

Framed #139
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

Back on my usual run of films I have never heard of


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 28, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Framed #139
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> Back on my usual run of films I have never heard of


Ironically I won big by shorting your underlying ability to correctly identify films


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 28, 2022)

Framed #139
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 28, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> Ok - assuming it does not have Jason Statham in it I will seek it out...


It is NOT an action / car chase / explosions / shooting film but it does explain "things" very well - and it will make you incredibly angry

Then read the book


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 28, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> It is NOT an action / car chase / explosions / shooting film but it does explain "things" very well - and it will make you incredibly angry
> 
> Then read the book


You got this in one _and_ you've read a book? 🤔


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 28, 2022)

Tis a good'un though


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 28, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> You got this in one _and_ you've read a book? 🤔


I readda book!!!!


----------



## Chz (Jul 28, 2022)

NND, but it sounds like I should watch it at some point. I'll add it to the Cinema Paradiso list.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 28, 2022)

Got it in 4 - haven’t seen it but recognised two actors and worked it out from there


----------



## ska invita (Jul 28, 2022)

in 5

this is the last of the daily quiz games i still be bothered to play


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 28, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I readda book!!!!


Board, fabric or lift-the-flap?

🤣😘


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 29, 2022)

Not a clue 

Framed #140
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 29, 2022)

Dammit, great film but completely on the wrong choices

Framed #140
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 29, 2022)

NND

Framed #140
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

https://framed. wtf

Total blank, couldn't even put in random guesses, that's how much of a blank I drew


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 29, 2022)

Framed #140
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Big nope from me


----------



## smmudge (Jul 29, 2022)

Nope didn't get it, got confused because I thought Amy Adams was Isla Fisher 

I also noticed when typing in a guess that "9 songs" is in the list. Gonna be interesting when that one comes up!!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 29, 2022)

Framed #140
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 29, 2022)

Bag, elevator and office did it for me 👍

Framed #140
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 29, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Bag, elevator and office did it for me 👍
> 
> Framed #140
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


I am beginning to think that you spend every waking hour watching films


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 29, 2022)

Nope not seen this either

EDIT: and having googled it and read the plot summary on Wikipedia my one thought was "What kind of weird shit is this?"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 29, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I am beginning to think that you spend every waking hour watching films


Since 2008 I've attempted to watch a film a day (on average over the course of a year), though the birth of My Beloved Children ( 😡 ) did put a big dent in my stats. This year I am currently just above average so far. 

There may be a blog   though hypothetically due to computer death it might not be fully up to date.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 29, 2022)

But remember this is not a competition and we are all winners 🫂🏆


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 29, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Since 2008 I've attempted to watch a film a day (on average over the course of a year), though the birth of My Beloved Children ( 😡 ) did put a big dent in my stats. This year I am currently just above average so far.
> 
> There may be a blog   though hypothetically due to computer death it might not be fully up to date.


I was doing that early this spring. I’ve more or less stopped since - just been too busy and struggled to keep at it. Have to admit I was still trying to keep within my preferred genres but did enjoy the process


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 29, 2022)

Framed #140
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




The art direction was really, really confusing.   So, sepia cityscape I thought may have been LA but the cinematography looked recent, so in the end I tried Argo, which isn’t on the list.  Then the elevator frame was definitely contemporary, but the open plan office/library could have been a stylised mid-century modernist vibe. Of course, the time fog makes sense because it’s near future obfuscation.  Anyway. I forgot Amy Adams was in this.  I watched it on an aeroplane when it came out.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 29, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Framed #140
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


My opening gambit was _Terminator 2_ 🤣


----------



## Epona (Jul 29, 2022)

Quite like this one, but it was the 5th frame that was the absolute giveaway for me, up til that point I was way off the mark.

Framed #140
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2022)

Oh joy, my phone wasn’t locked in my pocket and it somehow just discovered there is a Framed archive so will have a fun evening


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 30, 2022)

Framed #141
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Enjoyed this film; if that’s the right word


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 30, 2022)

Framed #141
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2022)

Same - 3 


Spoiler: I was sure it was



Moonrise Kingdom


----------



## Epona (Jul 30, 2022)

Framed #141
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 30, 2022)

Framed #141
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Fab film.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 30, 2022)

Framed #141
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not sinnit.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 30, 2022)

Framed #141
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Loved that film.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 30, 2022)

Feel a bit of a roll starting

NND

Framed #141
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Feel a bit of a roll starting
> 
> NND
> 
> ...


This’ll help if you recognise an actor:








						IMDb: Ratings, Reviews, and Where to Watch the Best Movies & TV Shows
					

IMDb is the world's most popular and authoritative source for movie, TV and celebrity content. Find ratings and reviews for the newest movie and TV shows. Get personalized recommendations, and learn where to watch across hundreds of streaming providers.




					m.imdb.com


----------



## smmudge (Jul 30, 2022)

Only heard of it

Framed #141
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 30, 2022)

Framed #141
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 30, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> This’ll help if you recognise an actor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh!! "Research" <wink>


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 30, 2022)

good film that I have seen couldnt be bothered to cheat so didnt get it as couldnt remember the title at all


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 30, 2022)

Framed #141
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Oh!! "Research" <wink>


The actual game that we’re playing. It’s not just a guessing game. If you just guess, it can’t be much fun or often successful.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 30, 2022)

Framed #141
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




And my GF got it on frame three.

I personally find it more fun to challenge my memory rather than let Google answer the question. There's no challenge in that at all.


----------



## stdP (Jul 30, 2022)

Had heard the title of today's but haven't seen it nor know what it's about, so a fail for me today. Again I think it would be a hard one to deduce as I didn't recognise any of the actors (unless that's Scarlet Wossface covered in soot?).



Orang Utan said:


> The actual game that we’re playing. It’s not just a guessing game. If you just guess, it can’t be much fun or often successful.



Personally I think looking up anything from the pictures - e.g. reverse image search or looking up the films of an actor you recognise from one of the shots - is cheating and I'm not sure why anyone would find that fun.

Admittedly I've got a strongly visual memory and good facial recognition and I've watched a fair amount of films so I'm probably at an advantage over many but - aside from my previous complaints about the way they pick their images - I don't see how anyone couldn't deduce a film given all the tools available on t'internet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Framed #141
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it depends on how you view it as I love looking stuff up on IMDb and it helps me remember for future reference. It’s the librarian in me - you don’t guess answers, you find them out by doing research l


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2022)

stdP said:


> Had heard the title of today's but haven't seen it nor know what it's about, so a fail for me today. Again I think it would be a hard one to deduce as I didn't recognise any of the actors (unless that's Scarlet Wossface covered in soot?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see the research as the fun bit and an integral part of the game. As usual, I’m pretty shocked that this is viewed as cheating. How is it cheating? There’s nothing to be gained here but knowledge and surely that’s a good thing? How do you accumulate knowledge by  random guessing? You won’t learn owt that way!


----------



## stdP (Jul 30, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I see the research as the fun bit and an integral part of the game. As usual, I’m pretty shocked that this is viewed as cheating. How is it cheating? There’s nothing to be gained here but knowledge and surely that’s a good thing? How do you accumulate knowledge by  random guessing? You won’t learn owt that way!



It's cheating in my view in the same way that looking up answers in the pub quiz is considered cheating; it's only what's sitting at the table that's honourably allowed. The only guessing I do isn't random, it's deduced from available evidence and what I have in my head.

By all means do research to learn stuff... but I always do that after the game is over. Such as yes, now I know it _was_ her with soot on her face. But if I'd gone and looked up the films she'd been in I'd have been able to make a guess based on her approximate age and the look of the film to pin it down to a 3-5yr window and more than likely get a "correct" answer without actually knowing why it's the correct answer and I certainly don't find it fun 🤷 I'd rather just accept that no, I didn't know it was her in a film I've not seen and leave it at that.

Most of my frustration with this game is just with the highly perplexing way they "select" some of their images, but I get the sense that if I'd seen this film at least 1, 2 and 4 would have been distinctly memorable.

Please don't think I'm sniping though, I am genuinely interested in how other people arrive at their answers (even if they're cheating scum ).


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2022)

Aye, am not criticising anyone either. To me it’s not cheating as you’re not in competition with anyone but yourself so you can play it however you want it. Looking up the answer in a pub quiz is completely different as it’s a team game (usually) and the rules are clear about looking stuff up. 
I’ve not got an issue with the frames as I had assumed the 5 frames aren’t chosen but randomly selected. 
To address the SJ thing, if I hadn’t recognised her straight away I’d have done my usual thing of just mashing the keyboard and picking a random film so I can try and recognise the next frame


----------



## scifisam (Jul 30, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I guess it depends on how you view it as I love looking stuff up on IMDb and it helps me remember for future reference. It’s the librarian in me - you don’t guess answers, you find them out by doing research l



When you don't research during the game, you're forced to put more effort in and actually think about what's in the picture - it's not wild guessing.

If someone is using research, that's fine, because it's not like we have money on this. I'd prefer if they said so, though, because it's really not the same as doing it without help.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2022)

scifisam said:


> When you don't research during the game, you're forced to put more effort in and actually think about what's in the picture - it's not wild guessing.
> 
> If someone is using research, that's fine, because it's not like we have money on this. I'd prefer if they said so, though, because it's really not the same as doing it without help.


as I said, it doesn't matter how other people do it as it's not a competition and finding out the answer using previous knowledge and research skills is part of the fun of it for some people.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 30, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> it doesn't matter how other people do it


I disagree with the Russety Ape about many things, but THIS ☝️☝️☝️

The only person any of us is playing 'against' in this is our self, and ultimately attempting to judge oneself against others based solely on guessing a fillum (which you might or might not have heard of, let alone seen) from some arbitrarily picked images is a fool's errand.

And any warm or fuzzy feeling from getting one right isn't really diminished by someone else also getting it right, even if they got it via a different process.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 30, 2022)

Never heard of this one either

Framed #141
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 30, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> The actual game that we’re playing. It’s not just a guessing game. If you just guess, it can’t be much fun or often successful.


It has never occurred to me to look up actors etc. For me it’s a test of memory and deduction.  

However, I don’t give a shit if people want to play with their own rules.  It’d be a bit like using Shazam when playing Heardle though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> It has never occurred to me to look up actors etc. For me it’s a test of memory and deduction.
> 
> However, I don’t give a shit if people want to play with their own rules.  It’d be a bit like using Shazam when playing Heardle though.


No it’s not, c’mon (and it never occurred to me NOT to - as a librarian, the fun is in the finding). It’s pointless to Shazam. With music, you only have instant recognition to go on. Using Shazam is just looking up the answer with no effort. Very different to using your knowledge of actors, directors’ house styles, cinematography etc to ferret out the answer


----------



## Epona (Jul 31, 2022)

Framed #142
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2022)

Embarrassed to get it in 5. One of my favourite films of recent years


----------



## stdP (Jul 31, 2022)

Again, a funny selection of images. I knew I'd seen frame 1, but didn't recognise frame 2 at all. Got it on frame 3 because to me it's obvious, but I don't think I'd have got it from frame 4. Frame 5 is a murky mess where I think it would have been a struggle to identify the actor's faces if I didn't know who they were already. The final frame is the only one that's a giveaway, but only if you've seen the film.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 31, 2022)

stdP said:


> Again, a funny selection of images. I knew I'd seen frame 1, but didn't recognise frame 2 at all. Got it on frame 3 because to me it's obvious, but I don't think I'd have got it from frame 4. Frame 5 is a murky mess where I think it would have been a struggle to identify the actor's faces if I didn't know who they were already. The final frame is the only one that's a giveaway, but only if you've seen the film.


yeah havent seen it but got it on frame 3 based on the poster and maybe a clip, but only that. the power of a unique curved line


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 31, 2022)

Well, here's a new one. Have heard of it, Have seen it, Still didn't get it

Framed #142
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Another instantly forgettable film


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 31, 2022)

Framed #142
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Every morning I have a chance to be a DaveCinzano or a High Voltage 

It’s invariably the latter as it was today. Hadn’t heard of it. 

I don’t know people recognise the posters so much. Is it from living in London and taking the tube?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 31, 2022)

Framed #142
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Yes! I really enjoyed that film and might watch again as I'm not sure I gave it sufficient attention at the time.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 31, 2022)

Framed #142
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 31, 2022)

Framed #142
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it, but I'd say it is definitely discernable


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2022)

Framed #142
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




yes, I am invincible


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 31, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I don’t know people recognise the posters so much. Is it from living in London and taking the tube?



I'll tell you, they're freaks . . . fabulous, furry, film freaks . . . with no friends

Either that or, they do a lot of "research"


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I'll tell you, they're freaks . . . fabulous, furry, film freaks . . . with no friends
> 
> Either that or, they do a lot of "research"


Who know how to wring every bit of enjoyment from the game by playing it properly!


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 31, 2022)

I knew it from frame 3 but spent the rest of the game failing to remember the fucking title.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 31, 2022)

It's just a big game of Who's Who, each frame is a chance to narrow down the pool of suspects


----------



## ska invita (Jul 31, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Another instantly forgettable film


widely touted as the best sci-fi film of the last twenty years


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 31, 2022)

ska invita said:


> widely touted as the best sci-fi film of the last twenty years


_No One Hears You Die Hard In Space_?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2022)

ska invita said:


> widely touted as the best sci-fi film of the last twenty years



some people complained about its self seriousness, wankers. Not everything has to come with a wry quip


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 31, 2022)

I liked it a lot - and my reservations about the genre are myriad.  

I wonder if people don’t like it because it’s a very woman-focused bit of storytelling.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 31, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> some people complained about its self seriousness, wankers. Not everything has to come with a wry quip


QUIP THIS


----------



## Epona (Jul 31, 2022)

I like the film, slightly embarrassed that it took me 4 frames!


----------



## nottsgirl (Jul 31, 2022)

5/6 but I could have got it earlier if I’d really thought.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2022)

Framed #142
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Pleased with that, though it's a film that really affected me so therefore pretty memorable.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 31, 2022)

Framed #142
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 1, 2022)

Framed #143
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Scope for missteps


----------



## Epona (Aug 1, 2022)

Couldn't remember which was which so some guesswork was involved

Framed #143
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 1, 2022)

Ha! Got it in one! Kind of a lucky guess really. Have seen the film but don’t remember that image.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 1, 2022)

Has anyone tried these?








						Moviedle: The Movie Guessing Game
					

Can you name the movie in 6 seconds or less?



					likewisetv.com
				







__





						Emovi
					

Emovi: Guess a movie with emoji!




					emovi.teuteuf.fr


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 1, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Has anyone tried these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very different test of the ol' skull muscle!

#Moviedle #2022-07-31

 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 

Moviedle: The Movie Guessing Game

#Emovi 🎬 #16
🐺🧱🛣️〽️🏦💵
🟩⬜⬜




__





						Emovi
					

Emovi: Guess a movie with emoji!




					emovi.teuteuf.fr


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 1, 2022)

Framed #143
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Three is a bit on the nose, tbf.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 1, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Has anyone tried these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah.  I couldn’t do that at all.  Didn’t enjoy it either.  Nothing to get your teeth into.


----------



## stdP (Aug 1, 2022)

A zero today. Recognised the actors but not a scooby on the film as it just looked like Generic Superhero Toss #378 (and that didn't appear in the list). I got as far as guessing one of the words by frame 6.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 1, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Nah.  I couldn’t do that at all.  Didn’t enjoy it either.  Nothing to get your teeth into.


I loved it - deduction > recognition


----------



## Epona (Aug 1, 2022)

There's no deduction involved, no time to study an image and think about it.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 1, 2022)

This is more like it, a "proper" film

Framed #143
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 1, 2022)

Framed #143
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Couldn't be arsed


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 1, 2022)

Spoiler



Grr, Guess 1 , was Thor 2, then for some reason I didnt go with another Thor movie until guess 3.



Framed #143
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 1, 2022)

Framed #143
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




As you all know I don’t watch this genre


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 1, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #143
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


But they're brilliant, everything you could possibly want from a film

Explosions, fights, believable characters, guns, and the women usually wear tight suits, what's not to like


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 1, 2022)

Granted, it's no James Bond but, yunno


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 1, 2022)

Framed #143
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 1, 2022)

I knew it was a film from that particular franchise.
Lucky guess though on getting the right title!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 1, 2022)

Framed #143
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Should have got it in 2 but I'm not fully awake yet.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 1, 2022)

Framed #143
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 1, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> But they're brilliant, everything you could possibly want from a film
> 
> Explosions, fights, believable characters, guns, and the women usually wear tight suits, what's not to like


I just don’t really like stuff which isn’t “real” I think. They’re clearly popular so it’s me, not them


----------



## scifisam (Aug 1, 2022)

My post yesterday didn't upload, so here it is:



Orang Utan said:


> as I said, it doesn't matter how other people do it as it's not a competition and finding out the answer using previous knowledge and research skills is part of the fun of it for some people.



It is a bit of a competition, just a very friendly one. Otherwise nobody would share scores.

Framed #142
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




And today - definitely should have been better; it's a really good movie

Framed #143
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛










						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





Hope they get harder than this one.

#Emovi 🎬 #16
🐺🧱🛣️〽️🏦💵
🟩⬜⬜




__





						Emovi
					

Emovi: Guess a movie with emoji!




					emovi.teuteuf.fr


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 1, 2022)

scifisam said:


> My post yesterday didn't upload, so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.  That’s just a bit “say what you see”.
#Emovi 🎬 #16
🐺🧱🛣️〽️🏦💵
🟩⬜⬜




__





						Emovi
					

Emovi: Guess a movie with emoji!




					emovi.teuteuf.fr


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 1, 2022)

scifisam said:


> My post yesterday didn't upload, so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well personally I could do without seeing people’s scores, esp when they’re links. I refuse to post them on principle.
I’m not interested in other people’s scores and don’t care about beating anyone, but I am interested in the methods of deduction, which is why I am pro-research. If we can’t guess, we find out and tell everyone how. All part of the fun and less competitive. We should only really be in competition with ourselves.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 1, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Well personally I could do without seeing people’s scores, esp when they’re links. I refuse to post them on principle.
> I’m not interested in other people’s scores and don’t care about beating anyone, but I am interested in the methods of deduction, which is why I am pro-research. If we can’t guess, we find out and tell everyone how. All part of the fun and less competitive. We should only really be in competition with ourselves.



Perhaps you shouldn’t post on or read this thread than Orang Utan if you don’t want to see other peoples scores and have no interest in them  

Or else start a “Framed deduction methods and technique” thread


----------



## scifisam (Aug 1, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Well personally I could do without seeing people’s scores, esp when they’re links. I refuse to post them on principle.
> I’m not interested in other people’s scores and don’t care about beating anyone, but I am interested in the methods of deduction, which is why I am pro-research. If we can’t guess, we find out and tell everyone how. All part of the fun and less competitive. We should only really be in competition with ourselves.



OK... This is a thread where people post their scores, though, so I'm a bit confused.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 1, 2022)

scifisam said:


> OK... This is a thread where people post their scores, though, so I'm a bit confused.


It’s also where they talk about how they arrived at their answers. I come here for that. Other people’s scores don’t register unless they talk about them. For instance, I always read DaveCinzano ‘s and High Voltage ’s posts as they are so entertaining and not content-free like most of these types of threads.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 1, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Perhaps you shouldn’t post on or read this thread than Orang Utan if you don’t want to see other peoples scores and have no interest in them
> 
> *Or else start a “Framed deduction methods and technique” thread*


That’s what this thread is too


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 1, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed deduction methods and technique


"I kept getting it wrong until I saw a picture I recognised, then I got it right."


----------



## scifisam (Aug 1, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Well personally I could do without seeing people’s scores, esp when they’re links. I refuse to post them on principle.
> I’m not interested in other people’s scores and don’t care about beating anyone, but I am interested in the methods of deduction, which is why I am pro-research. If we can’t guess, we find out and tell everyone how. All part of the fun and less competitive. We should only really be in competition with ourselves.



Telling other people they're playing a game wrong doesn't really make it _more_ fun. For the other people, anyway


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 1, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s also where they talk about how they arrived at their answers. I come here for that. Other people’s scores don’t register unless they talk about them. For instance, I always read DaveCinzano ‘s and High Voltage ’s posts as they are so entertaining and not content-free like most of these types of threads.


May I suggest you put me on ignore if my posts aren’t entertaining enough, or lack sufficient content


----------



## nottsgirl (Aug 1, 2022)

I got the franchise easily enough but as I’m not a fan I had no hope with the actual film.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 1, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> "I kept getting it wrong until I saw a picture I recognised, then I got it right."



THAT's how Cinzano's cheating then, he recognises shit


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 1, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> THAT's how Cinzano's cheating then, he recognises shit


What can I say, shit sticks 🤷


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 1, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> "I kept getting it wrong until I saw a picture I recognised, then I got it right."


In my case “oh; it’s another film in a genre I don’t watch”


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 1, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Telling other people they're playing a game wrong doesn't really make it _more_ fun. For the other people, anyway


I’m the one being told I’m playing it wrong though


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 1, 2022)

Framed #143
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Finally a proper movie


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 1, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Framed #143
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> Finally a proper movie


I mean, it's no _Happy Gilmore_ but still


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 1, 2022)

What - no one believes in the Old Gods anymore...?


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 1, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I mean, it's no _Happy Gilmore_ but still


not seen that either


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 1, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> May I suggest you put me on ignore if my posts aren’t entertaining enough, or lack sufficient content


It’s fine, I can scroll through the contentless posts. I’m not complaining


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 1, 2022)

It’s hard to provide content on the days clue without giving the answer away. 

(I suppose that’s what the spoiler code is for grandad)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 2, 2022)

Framed #144
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2022)

Average - shoulda recognised it instantly


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 2, 2022)

Framed #144
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen this film. But eventually I got it as I recognised the lead actor and figured it was that famous one he was in.


----------



## stdP (Aug 2, 2022)

I've never seen it either, but got it on frame 4 because I recognised Meg Ryan, who looked like she needed a nap, as well as frame 3 being "a cemetery and skyline that isn't New York for once" (or at least I don't think it is. But I don't think it looks like the namesake of the film either). Kinda needed to know of the title to take a stab at that line of reasoning though.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 2, 2022)

Framed #144
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 2, 2022)

Got the lead actor quite quickly, then proceeded to put in just about every damned film of his bar the right one and I'll admit to needing a Google inspired "memory jog" 

Framed #144
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Aug 2, 2022)

Framed #144
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




It was the only one of her films I could think of that came up!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 2, 2022)

Framed #144
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 2, 2022)

Framed #144
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Recognised the kid.
You can also vaguely see one of the main actors in background to confirm...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 2, 2022)

I guessed 



Spoiler



Close Encounters of the Third Kind


 at frame 1.

Didn't see 



Spoiler



Sir Thomas of Hanks


 lurking in the background


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 2, 2022)

Framed #144
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Recognised the kid too but couldn't remember where from.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 2, 2022)

Framed #144
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Aug 2, 2022)

Framed #144
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Aug 2, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> Framed #144
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it was Bill Murray


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 2, 2022)

smmudge said:


> I thought it was Bill Murray


Who - the kid???!!


----------



## scifisam (Aug 2, 2022)

Framed #144
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Boringly easy.


----------



## stdP (Aug 3, 2022)

Not a scooby on this'n'. Didn't recognise anything or anyone until what looks like John C Reilly and the Mugatu dude in the last frame but have never heard of the film at all. As it looks to be based around a nascar race I would guess it's only well known in leftpondia?


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 3, 2022)

Framed #145
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I recognised the final actor as that bloke who’s in all those slightly stupid, overrated, comedies from the 2000s which I mostly haven’t seen. This is the one about the car racing


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 3, 2022)

Framed #145
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 3, 2022)

Should have recognised the 1969 Chevrolet Chevelle Malibu from the first frame, so obvious from that, annoyed with myself

Framed #145
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 3, 2022)

Nope - never seen it.
But I can live with that....


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 3, 2022)

For Orang Utan 

Framed #145
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 3, 2022)

Framed #145
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Googled the title on the last frame as I knew what it was but didn't know what it was called.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 3, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #145
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩
> 
> 
> ...


This being my exact thought process


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 3, 2022)

Framed #145
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 3, 2022)

High Voltage  why do you only love me when I'm wrong? 
😆


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> High Voltage  why do you only love me when I'm wrong?
> 😆


Solidarity? 🤣


----------



## Epona (Aug 3, 2022)

Never even heard of todays!
Completely failed.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 3, 2022)

Epona said:


> Never even heard of todays!


You're not missing much


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 3, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> High Voltage  why do you only love me when I'm wrong?
> 😆


I don't *just* love you when you're wrong, and I can relate to failure



Orang Utan said:


> Solidarity? 🤣


Correct



DaveCinzano said:


> You're not missing much


The man's an idiot


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> You're not missing much


It’s certainly no Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 3, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s certainly no Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story


And it's definitely not fit to breathe the same air as _Cannibal Women In The Avocado Jungle Of Death_


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 3, 2022)

Framed #145
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



It’s the only film I know with the activity featured in frame three.  I haven’t seen it though.


----------



## Epona (Aug 3, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Framed #145
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



What is the activity in frame 3?  I mean I know it looks like a race of some sort, that much isn't difficult.  I zoomed in as much as I could but still couldn't make out enough detail.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 3, 2022)

Epona said:


> What is the activity in frame 3?  I mean I know it looks like a race of some sort, that much isn't difficult.  I zoomed in as much as I could but still couldn't make out enough detail.


NASCAR.


----------



## Epona (Aug 3, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> NASCAR.



Ah, I wouldn't have been able to tell the difference between that and any other car race (except Monte Carlo as that is through the town itself and looks like it) as I don't know enough about it, combine that with never having seen the film or heard of it and it just wasn't going to happen for me today   I can live with that


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 3, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> NASCAR.


I mean, sure it's _alright_, don't know if I would go so far as saying it was _nice_ though


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 3, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Framed #145
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm! Days of Thunder?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 3, 2022)

The one with the ordained miniature of scientology?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 4, 2022)

With lateral thought you can get it in one 👍

Framed #146
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Aug 4, 2022)

I'd have got it in 2 except I did a typo when inputting the name of the film...

Framed #146
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 4, 2022)

Framed #146
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not a very visually distinctive film. Frame 4 is a gizit though.


----------



## stdP (Aug 4, 2022)

I'm fairly sure I've seen this one but I don't think it left much of an impression on me possibly because I was already convinced Zuckerberg was a reprehensible cunt already and it wasn't telling me something I didn't already know. But I recognised an out-of-focus Michael Cera in frame 4 at which point it became obvious. Strangely, I don't think I recognise any of the images even though Fincher normally has a fairly distinct visual style, but maybe I haven't paid close enough attention to this to make it stick.

Edit: it appears spanglechick uses at least some of the same logic circuits I do.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2022)

I thought it was A Beautiful Mind from frame 4 but then I saw Garfield and Eisenberg and the penny dropped. The rowing should have given it away in 3 though


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 4, 2022)

Framed #146
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I’ve seen this one a few times. Funnily enough I thought it was one of the directors earlier films from the first frame. And definitely not one of the most visually distinctive films since The Third Man


----------



## Raheem (Aug 4, 2022)

Framed #146
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Also guessed one of the director's earlier and better films on the first frame, for some reason.


----------



## Knotted (Aug 4, 2022)

Framed #146
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it because I can't imagine not being bored by it. (Probably wrongly)


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 4, 2022)

I remember it existed but haven’t seen it. 

Framed #146
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 4, 2022)

Framed #146
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 4, 2022)

Framed #146
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




A lucky guess!


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 4, 2022)

One of the few films that really would've benefitted from explosions and shootings in the subject matter

Framed #146
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Aug 4, 2022)

Framed #146
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## nottsgirl (Aug 4, 2022)

5/6.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 4, 2022)

Yesterday's:

Framed #145
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Was vaguely aware there was one of those bro comedies to do with motor racing, but the title isn't exactly easy to guess.

Today's:

Framed #146
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Knew it earlier but could not bring up the title from the recesses of my brain.


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 4, 2022)

Framed #146
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛

Seen this it's garbage except for the mad girlfriend that was the best bit


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 5, 2022)

Framed #147
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it, naturally, but the third clue is a gimme


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 5, 2022)

Framed #147
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 5, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #147
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


👆👆👆


----------



## stdP (Aug 5, 2022)

Yowza, I beat Dave! Got it in one today. Had to have a bit of a think about it but knew I'd seen the image of sewing a shoe somewhere, but what clinched it was remembering the somewhat peculiar texture of her leggings.

Would have thought it'd be very hard to guess from frame 2, if you've seen it then frame 3 is a giveaway, but none of the shots make it easy to identify anyone.


----------



## Raheem (Aug 5, 2022)

Framed #147
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Aug 5, 2022)

Framed #147
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Clearly a ballet shoe in the first frame, I just typed in the name of the first ballet film that came to mind.  It's quite a depressing film which stuck in my mind a bit once I'd seen it


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 5, 2022)

I'll just leave this here

Framed #147
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 5, 2022)

Framed #147
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Crazy film. Would like to watch again


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 5, 2022)

Framed #147
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 5, 2022)

Framed #147
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 5, 2022)

I have not seen the film but was aware of it and it's subject matter.
I knew it was not 



Spoiler



_The Red Shoes_


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 5, 2022)

Framed #147
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 5, 2022)

Framed #147
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

No chance of me ever getting that one was there?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 5, 2022)

I guessed silence of the lambs on frame 2 so thats how well my mornings going


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 5, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> I guessed silence of the lambs on frame 2 so thats how well my mornings going


I guessed that on frame one so don't cry for me Argentina


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 5, 2022)

My first guess was phantom thread - say what you see   

Edit - which naturally I haven’t seen either


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> My first guess was phantom thread - say what you see


Mine too, and then Catwoman for stupid reasons. Penny dropped at three


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 5, 2022)

Its good but its not right


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 5, 2022)

Framed #147
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Aug 5, 2022)

Framed #147
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven't seen it. It's on my watchlist but looks a bit too heavy-going - is it?


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 5, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Framed #147
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


'twould benefit from a few car chases, bit of a shoot up and the odd explosion - but then what film wouldn't


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 5, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Framed #147
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


It's light on it's feet..!!!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 5, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> 'twould benefit from a few car chases, bit of a shoot up and the odd explosion - but then what film wouldn't



_Pointe Break_
_Broken Arabesque_
_Die Hard Tutu_


----------



## Epona (Aug 5, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Framed #147
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it's quite dark and depressing.  Good film though and worth watching.


----------



## nottsgirl (Aug 5, 2022)

3/6. I’m on fire!


----------



## Knotted (Aug 5, 2022)

Not seen today's. But I've heard interesting things about it.


----------



## stdP (Aug 5, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Not seen today's. But I've heard interesting things about it.



Film trivia nerd alert!



Spoiler



In several ways it's Aranofsky's very loosely sideways adaptation of _Perfect Blue_ - Satoshi Kon's thriller about a pop-singer-turning-actress who becomes convinced she's succumbing to multiple personality disorder.

It's one of my favourite films and probably my favourite anime. Like much of his work it's not shy about criticising the omnipresent misogyny and persistent, often obsessive, voyeurism present in Japan at the time, and uses the medium of animation to make the real and the surreal both appear equally concrete.

IIRC Aronofsky optioned _Perfect Blue_ for a US remake that never happened. But the scene in _Requiem for a Dream_ where Jennifer Connolly screams in to the bath was lifted directly. IMHO it's well worth a watch.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2022)

For some reason that scene is quite memorable, though I got luck that either there aren't a whole bunch of other films with scenes like that, _or _if there are, they happened to pick the film with a scene like that in it that I've seen


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 5, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> For some reason that scene is quite memorable, though I got luck thaty either there aren't a whole bunch of other films with scenes like that, _or _if there are, they happened to pick the film with a scene like that in it that I've seen


You guessed _Rundskop_?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2022)

Didn't everyone?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 6, 2022)

Framed #148
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



I'm doing the truffle shuffle in celebration


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 6, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> Framed #148
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Framed #148
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 6, 2022)

Framed #148
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 6, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Didn't everyone?


I didn't realise there was such a big Limburgish neo-noir movie fanbase here is all 👍


----------



## stdP (Aug 6, 2022)

Got in on the second one today as I remember the bikes but never really warmed to the film itself so it's clearly not stuck in my mind very much. The first film that sprang to mind from frame 1 was _The Mist_ as I thought it looked like the bit at the start with the fallen tree and the boathouse.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 6, 2022)

Framed #148
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 6, 2022)

Framed #148
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I remember the first image location almost as well as my first home.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 6, 2022)

Well, I have heard of it but that's about it, never in a million guesses would the title spring into view

Framed #148
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2022)

Framed #148
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 6, 2022)

And having just watched some clips of it on YouTube it looks fucking awful. Let's be charitable and say its not aged well


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 6, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> My first guess was phantom thread - say what you see
> 
> Edit - which naturally I haven’t seen either


Mine too!
But I have seen it and love it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 6, 2022)

Framed #148
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I feel slightly ashamed


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 6, 2022)

Framed #148
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I’ve said on here before that this is a not a film I’ve seen and so it proved


----------



## smmudge (Aug 6, 2022)

Yeah I didn't get it either. It's before my time, and I know there's other older films but when I think of this one I feel it never made it out its time.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 6, 2022)

Framed #148
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 6, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Framed #148
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


High Voltage  😜


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 6, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> High Voltage  😜


Freak


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 6, 2022)

Weeell, that probably took me too long. Probably not actually as intimately familiar with it as I imagine many others are.

Framed #148
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛


----------



## Dandred (Aug 6, 2022)

Framed #148
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Aug 6, 2022)

Framed #148
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Saw it again recently, it has not aged well


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 6, 2022)

Framed #148
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛

Not seen this for a long time


----------



## stdP (Aug 6, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> And having just watched some clips of it on YouTube it looks fucking awful. Let's be charitable and say its not aged well





Epona said:


> Saw it again recently, it has not aged well



Much like Star Wars and Ghostbusters, it never really managed to seize my attention besides aimless popcornability and I never really understood the affection for it; perhaps I saw it too late. And yes, much of it is pretty cringey - it bears all the same hallmarks as Spielberg's post-divorce bleak period that gave us _Temple of Doom_, although with slightly less prevalent racism.

On a wider note though HV, can you count the number of films you've seen on one hand?!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 6, 2022)

Technically you can count to any number you like on one hand...


----------



## Raheem (Aug 6, 2022)

Framed #148
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Bit disappointed.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 6, 2022)

Framed #148
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




One of my favourite movies, and it's aged extremely well.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 6, 2022)

Framed #149
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 6, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #149
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Must be back to the future as it’s not Sunday yet


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 6, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Must be back to the future as it’s not Sunday yet


Holiday privileges


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 7, 2022)

Framed #149
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not a clue. Is it Han’s brother?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #149
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


Got it in one, but it was one of the most memorable cinematic experiences I’ve had, though also one of the only times I’ve had to shush people.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 7, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Got it in one, but it was one of the most memorable cinematic experiences I’ve had, though also one of the only times I’ve had to shush people.


Was it a documentary?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Was it a documentary?


Yes


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 7, 2022)

Framed #149
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Makes a change from the 4th in the series of some superhero/comic bullshit.


----------



## stdP (Aug 7, 2022)

A wash today. Never seen nor heard of it - something about climbing in Yosemite I guess, but impossible to get from that to the title.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 7, 2022)

bollocks


----------



## Epona (Aug 7, 2022)

Framed #149
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





I've mentioned before I think that I have a bit of obsession with films about climbing and mountaineering


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 7, 2022)

Might’ve heard of it.  Might’ve just blanked out any memory of having heard of it becauzzzzzzzzzzz💤 [subject matter].


----------



## stdP (Aug 7, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Might’ve heard of it.  Might’ve just blanked out any memory of having heard of it becauzzzzzzzzzzz💤 [subject matter].



Having just read up about it... it's not my cuppa tea because - probably related to my vertigo - I've always found "free" climbing incredibly reckless as well as sickening and boring; same reaction from you, or just ambivalence?.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 7, 2022)

stdP said:


> Having just read up about it... it's not my cuppa tea because - probably related to my vertigo - I've always found "free" climbing incredibly reckless as well as sickening and boring; same reaction from you, or just ambivalence?.


Nah
It’s just climbing and hiking and blah.   Humourless, high-tech-trousers and £200 cagoules and everything is… unglamorous. Outdoorsy pursuits. I don’t get it.


----------



## stdP (Aug 7, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Nah
> It’s just climbing and hiking and blah.   Humourless, high-tech-trousers and £200 cagoules and everything is… unglamorous. Outdoorsy pursuits. I don’t get it.



Understandable. Whilst I like and watch many documentaries, and have found plenty of "classic exploration" docos thoroughly engrossing, but I've tried to watch several about various feats of modern exploration and... humourless high-tech trousers is a surprisingly good summation of them all. Meh. Don't think it's summat I'd be drawn to but interested to see what others like OU saw in it.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 7, 2022)

I "researched it" - I feel dirty. By using "research" I could / should've got it in one. "Research" is definitely cheating no matter how you slice it

Framed #149
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 7, 2022)

Framed #149
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 7, 2022)

Framed #149
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

For me who's seen the film and is a huge fan this was easy, but I imagine it might prove tough for a lot of people


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2022)

stdP said:


> Understandable. Whilst I like and watch many documentaries, and have found plenty of "classic exploration" docos thoroughly engrossing, but I've tried to watch several about various feats of modern exploration and... humourless high-tech trousers is a surprisingly good summation of them all. Meh. Don't think it's summat I'd be drawn to but interested to see what others like OU saw in it.


I have no interest in climbing and agree how reckless they are but I enjoy watching documentaries about subjects
I have no interest in. Asif Kapadia is great at this - I have no interest in motorsports (Senna), football (Diego Maradona) or Amy Winehouse (Amy) but nevertheless find his docs fascinating. The Alex Hornold chap is an interesting personality - ASD, and with no apparent regard for his girlfriend and family’s concerns for his safety. And the climbing sequences are nail-biting and suspenseful as he really does risk death at every move - one false move and it’s a guaranteed death. When I saw it there were lots of climbing nerds in the audience chatting about techniques n shit and I had to tell them to shut the fuck up several times as I was entranced. There are also lots of beautiful shots of Yosemite which seems like an idyllic paradise stuffed to the gills with wild animals at every turn. [\iSPOILER]


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I "researched it" - I feel dirty. By using "research" I could / should've got it in one. "Research" is definitely cheating no matter how you slice it
> 
> Framed #149
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


Stop saying that please. It’s really not.


----------



## Epona (Aug 7, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I have no interest in climbing and agree how reckless they are but I enjoy watching documentaries about subjects
> I have no interest in. Asif Kapadia is great at this - I have no interest in motorsports (Senna), football (Diego Maradona) or Amy Winehouse (Amy) but nevertheless find his docs fascinating. The Alex Hornold chap is an interesting personality - ASD, and with no apparent regard for his girlfriend and family’s concerns for his safety. And the climbing sequences are nail-biting and suspenseful as he really does risk death at every move - one false move and it’s a guaranteed death. When I saw it there were lots of climbing nerds in the audience chatting about techniques n shit and I had to tell them to shut the fuck up several times as I was entranced. There are also lots of beautiful shots of Yosemite which seems like an idyllic paradise stuffed to the gills with wild animals at every turn. [\iSPOILER]



100% this - despite my vertigo and acrophobia, or perhaps because of it, I find documentaries about it absolutely enthralling.  I often find myself thinking "you absolute twat" about some of the participants who clearly have more money than sense (especially when it comes to the wealthy spending 10s of thousands on mountaineering tourism type thing), often with little regard for the safety of themselves or others.  Nevertheless there are some great documentaries about the subject.  I particularly recommend to everyone who isn't into this sort of film on the basis of "wealthy twunts" watches "Sherpa" which is utterly fantastic and certainly gives the other side of the story wrt mountaineering tourism industry.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 7, 2022)

Fucksticks 

Framed #150
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Well played Framed, well played


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2022)

Too many frames!
(Got it but took a few of them)


----------



## stdP (Aug 8, 2022)

Another wash. Have heard of it, but never seen it. Know some of the actors in it from association, but didn't see them in any of the pictures. In retrospect recognised Wossface Abraham in frame 5.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 8, 2022)

Framed #150
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I don’t care how many Oscars it won, it doesn’t stand up to its length.  It’s also weirdly dated.


----------



## Epona (Aug 8, 2022)

By the skin of my teeth!  It's been a long time since I saw this one.

Framed #150
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 8, 2022)

Framed #150
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never thought this one lived up to its hype.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 8, 2022)

Guessing does work

Framed #150
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 8, 2022)

Framed #150
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not a clue, haven’t heard of this


----------



## scifisam (Aug 8, 2022)

Missed yesterday's and so did my GF. Should have known a couple of you would actually have seen it.

Should have got today's though.

Framed #150
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2022)

Framed #150
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Aug 8, 2022)

Believe the hype, ignore the haters


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 8, 2022)

Framed #150
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Aug 8, 2022)

Framed #150
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Ashamed I didn't get it earlier, to be honest. It's a favourite, and I've seen it many a time.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 8, 2022)

I think that 3 is the new 1


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 8, 2022)

Spoiler


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 8, 2022)

Reckon a few will get this in two if not one 👍

Framed #151
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #151
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


What’s going on here? Pretty sure you posted this already


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 8, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> What’s going on here? Pretty sure you posted this already


He’s from the future


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 8, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> What’s going on here? Pretty sure you posted this already


I move faster than time itself


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 8, 2022)

😡😡😡


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 8, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> He’s from the future


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 9, 2022)

Framed #151
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Nope


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I move faster than time itself


Isn’t that cheating?


----------



## stdP (Aug 9, 2022)

Got it in one today as DaveCinzano predicted. This film's stuck in my head since I first saw it and despite the first image being pretty incoherent, the texture of Saris' ship was unmistakeable. Pretty much all of the frames are giveaways here if you've seen it.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 9, 2022)

Couldn’t do anything with frame 1. 

Framed #151
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 9, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Couldn’t do anything with frames 1-5



I feel your pain

Framed #151
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 9, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 336601
> 😡😡😡



You've died and gone to hell??


----------



## Knotted (Aug 9, 2022)

Framed #151
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never heard of it but I somehow managed to guess it


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 9, 2022)

Framed #151
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




nopety nope nope


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 9, 2022)

Critter in the second frame pretty memorable, good film though


----------



## Epona (Aug 9, 2022)

Fucking love this film, any of those frames would have done it for me

Framed #151
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 9, 2022)

It's a comedy isn't it?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 9, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's a comedy isn't it?


Well, this thread is a bit of a joke 🤷


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 9, 2022)

Framed #151
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 9, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> You've died and gone to hell??


Keeping the embers warm for you 🔥👍


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 9, 2022)

Framed #151
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 9, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's a comedy isn't it?


Satire, yes.  Sigourney Weaver, Alan Rickman.  Tim Allen too which is… meh.  But  Weaver and Rickman are a joy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2022)

I worked it out eventually from Rickman’s prosthetics, but should have got it quicker as it’s one of the rare films that I’ll watch if it happens to be on, even if I need to got to bed. Must watch again actually! So funny!


----------



## scifisam (Aug 9, 2022)

Framed #151
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Genuinely one of the best films I've ever seen. (Film snobs would probably disagree because their best list is entirely stuff that is beautiful to look at, well acted, and makes you want to slit your wrists).


----------



## Chz (Aug 9, 2022)

Ahhhhhh... I am _gutted_ it took me that long, although I probably haven't watched it since the 90s.
Framed #151
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 9, 2022)

Well, I just watched this on the strength of everyone's enthusiasm and yeah, it's good!


Rickman has the line that made me actually laugh out loud:

"Alex- where are you going?"
"To see if there's a pub"


----------



## stdP (Aug 9, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Genuinely one of the best films I've ever seen. (Film snobs would probably disagree because their best list is entirely stuff that is beautiful to look at, well acted, and makes you want to slit your wrists).



I probably bitch enough about superhero movies and moth other fodder to be called a film snob, but I agree. The plot and the dialogue are a pitch-perfect pastiche and the rampant, campy silliness just works, seemingly effortlessly. Rickman as insufferable Proper Actor and Weaver as a character written as Dumb Blonde are both thoroughly delicious, but Enrico Colantoni's turn as the Thermian leader turns on a ha'penny from hilarious to tragic and back again and is the standout for me.



Mrs Miggins said:


> Well, I just watched this on the strength of everyone's enthusiasm and yeah, it's good!



So pleased that this film can still work its magic despite being a 23yr old comedy about a subject matter that most people thought at the time would only appeal to male pimply-faced teenagers... who'd all hate it because it was taking the piss out of their sacred cows.

I think Seanbaby put it best when he said "Alan Rickman can pack so much tragedy, rage, injustice and disgust into a single line that you'd swear it was a McRib".


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 9, 2022)

Frame 1 a nice googly 👍

Framed #152
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Aug 10, 2022)

Also got it in two. Didn't recognise the first frame at all (and seems like it's done mid-run? Dunno if anyone else recognises it but seems a poor choice) but the presence of the whatever the bomb-defusing suits that bomb defusers wear are called in frame 2 made it obvious.



DaveCinzano said:


> Frame 1 a nice googly 👍



Cricket? :/


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 10, 2022)

Framed #152
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Ahem spoilers ^ 

A film I recognised and have watched so obviously visually distinctive


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2022)

stdP said:


> Also got it in two. Didn't recognise the first frame at all (and seems like it's done mid-run? Dunno if anyone else recognises it but seems a poor choice) but the presence of the whatever the bomb-defusing suits that bomb defusers wear are called in frame 2 made it obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> Cricket? :/


Are the frames ‘chosen’ though? I assumed they were randomly selected
I thought it looked like a landing site for a spacecraft so guessed The Martian and then Interstellar before clocking the bomb proof suit


----------



## 8ball (Aug 10, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Are the frames ‘chosen’ though? I assumed they were randomly selected
> I thought it looked like a landing site for a spacecraft so guessed The Martian and then Interstellar before clocking the bomb proof suit



I would think you'd get a lot of crap puzzles without a human at least vetting some random frames.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 10, 2022)

Yes - it couldn’t work randomised.  

I failed.  I haven’t seen it.   Doesn’t appeal.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 10, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Yes - it couldn’t work randomised.
> 
> I failed.  I haven’t seen it.   Doesn’t appeal.



It's one of those sleeper cult hit things.  Like the Big Lebowski etc.

If you have a perfect track record of pre-judging on genre and synopsis, then you have better precognition than me.  Otherwise, might be worthy of a look if you find yourself at a loose end.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 10, 2022)

8ball said:


> It's one of those sleeper cult hit things.  Like the Big Lebowski etc.
> 
> If you have a perfect track record of pre-judging on genre and synopsis, then you have better precognition than me.  Otherwise, might be worthy of a look if you find yourself at a loose end.


Today’s?
Didn’t it win best picture? Or best director? It’s a big, famous film.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 10, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Today’s?
> Didn’t it win best picture? Or best director? It’s a big, famous film.



Ah, maybe I’m getting things mixed up.
Maybe yesterday.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 10, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Today’s?
> Didn’t it win best picture? Or best director? It’s a big, famous film.


To answer my own question:  It won both.  Six Oscar’s, six BAFTAs, Kathryn Bigelow achieved all kinds of “first female director to win [x award]” statuses.  

And yet.  Meh. Dusty humourless grimness.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 10, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> To answer my own question:  It won both.  Six Oscar’s, six BAFTAs, Kathryn Bigelow achieved all kinds of “first female director to win [x award]” statuses.
> 
> And yet.  Meh. Dusty humourless grimness.



I just checked.  I was thinking of a previous film, sorry.  Had a few beers.

Anyway the one you are talking about is really good and when I watched it I wasn’t expecting it to be my sort of thing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 10, 2022)

stdP said:


> I probably bitch enough about superhero movies and moth other fodder to be called a film snob, but I agree. The plot and the dialogue are a pitch-perfect pastiche and the rampant, campy silliness just works, seemingly effortlessly. Rickman as insufferable Proper Actor and Weaver as a character written as Dumb Blonde are both thoroughly delicious, but Enrico Colantoni's turn as the Thermian leader turns on a ha'penny from hilarious to tragic and back again and is the standout for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see Tony Shalhoub as well. I used to love Monk.

I don't really get that Seanbaby quote though. A McRib? What?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 10, 2022)

Framed #152
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




A total guess based on I don't know what.

Wouldn't touch this with a bargepole to be honest. I really can't stand the whole "oh woe is me being in the US army is just so damned hard" genre.

Now I may be selling this and many other films of this type short with that assumption but I've got other stuff I'd rather watch thanks.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 10, 2022)

Great film - with hind sight should've been in two, but hey ho! 

Framed #152
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Dandred (Aug 10, 2022)

Framed #152
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 10, 2022)

stdP said:


> Cricket? :/


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 10, 2022)

Framed #152
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I only got to see this film recently.
Very lucky guess from the first frame..
Something resonated .. the dust.. that shadow..


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 10, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 336817


Save the googlie for Hope and Glory


----------



## Chz (Aug 10, 2022)

Framed #152
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Possibly the best film that's "not my thing". I used to think that about _Under the Skin, _but that is actually *totally* my thing and I just hated it anyway.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 10, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Save the googlie for Hope and Glory


----------



## Epona (Aug 10, 2022)

Haven't seen today's, it just didn't appeal to me or seem like my sort of thing.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 10, 2022)

Limited options 🤷

Framed #153
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Aug 10, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Are the frames ‘chosen’ though? I assumed they were randomly selected



Believe me - there's no way they can be randomly selected. I've tried this myself with ffmpeg, get it to pick six (or twelve) random frames and you'll tend to end up with several that are unidentifiable (pitch black or halfway through a pan for example) and others that are wholly dead giveaways. There has to be some sort of curation going on, even if it's egregiously inconsistent.



Mrs Miggins said:


> I don't really get that Seanbaby quote though. A McRib? What?



I've never had one, but a McRib is apparently a McDonalds concoction that is even less appealing than many of their other concoctions to arbiters of such things. Seanbaby's referring to the line where Rickman's forced to say the corruption of his most famous line "By Grabthar's Hammer... _what a savings_." as if it was the most tediously detestable thing in the universe. Personally I regard this scene as a career highlight.



spanglechick said:


> To answer my own question:  It won both.  Six Oscar’s, six BAFTAs, Kathryn Bigelow achieved all kinds of “first female director to win [x award]” statuses.
> 
> And yet.  Meh. Dusty humourless grimness.



FWIW I didn't really rate it much either; she's made much stronger films IMHO. But hey, it's the oscars, I stopped trying to pretend they ever made any sense or were any meter of worth a lifetime ago. A cynic might wonder if a female director might have to make a gritty war drama in order to be taken seriously by the Academy whereas obviously _Point Break_ is a far better analysis of the male psyche and has Patrick Swayze in it.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 10, 2022)

I love Point Break.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 11, 2022)

Framed #153
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen this one of course, but I could think of a few films I thought were set in Paris which I duly guessed - The City of Lost Children which picture 2 actually reminded me of and I think I’ve seen years ago, then Les Miserables which naturally I’ve not seen either.


----------



## stdP (Aug 11, 2022)

8ball said:


> I love Point Break.



The world would be a sadder place without it, I feel 

As for today's film... never seen it, but got it on frame 4. Frame 2 made Paris the obvious setting, frames 3 and especially 4 made it obvious that it was a big flamboyant sort or director like Baz, and since I knew of the film's existence I was able to make a guess. Don't think I'd have been able to recognise any of the actors from the frames given unless I knew who they were already.[/spoiler]

Edit: similar deductive process as Elpenor, chin chin!


----------



## Epona (Aug 11, 2022)

Framed #153
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Raheem (Aug 11, 2022)

Framed #153
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 11, 2022)

Ahem. 

Framed #153
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 11, 2022)

Not really my thing, I vaguely remember seeing it when it was released, but as to a story line <shrugs> not a clue, summit to do with Blackpool Tower

Framed #153
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 11, 2022)

Framed #153
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Aug 11, 2022)

Last couple of days has been a wash out so nice to get one again

Framed #153
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 11, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #153
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Granted, it's not a 3, but still an excellent effort none the less


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 11, 2022)

Framed #153
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 11, 2022)

Framed #153
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 11, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Framed #153
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


100% knew you would get it in one 😁


----------



## Knotted (Aug 11, 2022)

Not seen it, didn't get it, realised I've been confusing this film with Mulan for years.


----------



## Chz (Aug 11, 2022)

Not seen it, but 2 and 3 together should suffice if you've even _heard_ of it.
Framed #153
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 11, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Not seen it, didn't get it, realised I've been confusing this film with Mulan for years.


The crossover no one knew they needed 😱


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 11, 2022)

Framed #153
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Nope another one I've not seen though this is one I reckon I should actually watch at some point


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 11, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> 100% knew you would get it in one 😁


It’s the opposite of the Hurt Locker and the climbing one.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 11, 2022)

Framed #153
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


Have come quite late to this Framed thingy


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 11, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Framed #153
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> Have come quite late to this Framed thingy


Just to bring you up to speed - 3 is the new 1 - only freaks get some of these films in 1


----------



## scifisam (Aug 11, 2022)

Yesterday I didn't get it. Haven't seen it, know very little about it other than the director's name (didn't know Jeremy Renner was in it, for example). GF also hasn't seen it and has no interest in it and still got it on the third frame.

Today I'm glad I played before reading this thread with all the spoilers

Framed #153
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 12, 2022)

Framed #154
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 12, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #154
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


My initial thoughts were definitely on the right track (_Kramer Versus Kramer_) but as that wasn't on autocorrect, I was successfully sidetracked 🥸


----------



## stdP (Aug 12, 2022)

Other than being set in San Francisco, having a headline that doesn't match the text of the article and starring Robert Prosky I don't have a clue so a zero for me; another "never seen or heard of".


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 12, 2022)

Framed #154
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I’ve not watched this one naturally  as I really hate the main actor - but you’ll be pleased to hear I guessed several cop films set in San Francisco before eventually recognising the lead.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 12, 2022)

Spoiler



Frame 3, people, frame 3! SIGNIFICANT PLOT POINT! HUGELY SUCCESSFUL FILM!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 12, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #154
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I was thinking in a similar direction, though _Dirty Harry_ isn't on their master list


----------



## Epona (Aug 12, 2022)

Can't stand this film tbh but it was pretty obvious although I was completely stumped for a while at frame #1 when Kramer vs. Kramer wasn't popping up on the list!

Framed #154
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 12, 2022)

Framed #154
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




saw this at the cinema as a kid


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 12, 2022)

Another, "seen it but fucked if I can remember much / anything about it" 

Framed #154
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 12, 2022)

Framed #154
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Aug 12, 2022)

Yeah I mean it really is staring you in the face at frame 3 isn't it 

Framed #154
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 12, 2022)

Framed #154
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 12, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #154
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...





High Voltage said:


> Framed #154
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...





Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #154
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


I think, getting this one in five, shows a certain level of sophistication and comfort in one's ability at this game without displaying a certain childlike attention seeking "look at me, aren't I clever"


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 12, 2022)

dp.


----------



## Knotted (Aug 12, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I think, getting this one in five, shows a certain level of sophistication and comfort in one's ability at this game without displaying a certain childlike attention seeking "look at me, aren't I clever"




Framed #154
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				







I mean I thought it was Bullitt. Second guess Vertigo


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 12, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I think, getting this one in five, shows a certain level of sophistication and comfort in one's ability at this game without displaying a certain childlike attention seeking "look at me, aren't I clever"


Like you, I remember absolutely nothing about the film except for the central premise which doesn't show itself until frame 5.

And like everyone else, one of my guesses was Bullit because San Francisco


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 12, 2022)

Oh my christ I've just realised what I am looking at in frame 3


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 12, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I think, getting this one in five, shows a certain level of sophistication and comfort in one's ability at this game without displaying a certain childlike attention seeking "look at me, aren't I clever"


Don't worry Volty, no one would ever think that about you


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 12, 2022)

Framed #154
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Aug 12, 2022)

i was trying to think if there was ever a Golden Girls film. Sadly not


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 12, 2022)

ska invita said:


> i was trying to think of there was ever a Golden Girls film. Sadly not
> View attachment 337103
> 
> View attachment 337102


_The Golden Gate Girls_ would have been a great sitcom-cast-go-on-holiday feature-length special!


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 12, 2022)

smmudge said:


> Yeah I mean it really is staring you in the face at frame 3 isn't it
> 
> Framed #154
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> ...


No


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 12, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Like you, I remember absolutely nothing about the film except for the central premise which doesn't show itself until frame 5.
> 
> And like everyone else, one of my guesses was Bullit because San Francisco



I was going off on a Dirty Harry / Clint Eastwood avenue of exploration


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 12, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Don't worry Volty, no one would ever think that about you


Pah!!!!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 12, 2022)

Really surprised! My guess was just to get me to the next frame 
Framed #154
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 12, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I was going off on a Dirty Harry / Clint Eastwood avenue of exploration


Somewhat ironic given your lack of luck 🤷


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 12, 2022)

Framed #154
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛

Got it but not an awesome performance


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 12, 2022)

remembered Pierce Brosnan is in this morning, I'll check but I think it was pre-goldeneye (its is by two years).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 12, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> remembered Pierce Brosnan is in this morning, I'll check but I think it was pre-goldeneye (its is by two years).


Five years after _Taffin_, mind


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 12, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Five years after _Taffin_, mind



Another film I've never heard of!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 12, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Another film I've never heard of!


I was aware of it as my parents had the book on their shelves - red cover, picture of a Roy Orbison-looking Teddy Boy-type dude with bad teeth - but only saw it many years later. Odd film, with two-thirds of the Craggy Island priesthood and the _Last Crusade_ femme fatale.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 12, 2022)

Framed #154
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never seen it.  

My guesses were:
Judas vs the Black Messiah; Bullitt (obv); and Zodiac


----------



## smmudge (Aug 12, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Really surprised! My guess was just to get me to the next frame
> Framed #154
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> ...



I found out a while ago (by pressing enter multiple times when I meant to press delete  ) that you can just hit enter to get you to the next frame without guessing. Good job you didn't though


----------



## Chz (Aug 12, 2022)

I can guarantee I haven't seen that since the week it was released on VHS. 
Framed #154
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Aug 12, 2022)

Framed #154
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




GF got it in four, slow for her.

Frame three is only obvious after you've got it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 12, 2022)

Framed #155
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it, pretty obvious though


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 13, 2022)

Framed #155
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Have seen it, and yes it’s obvious. Harry and Paul did a parody of it if anyone’s not got time to watch the whole thing


----------



## stdP (Aug 13, 2022)

Also in one. I have seen it and I can also concur it's thoroughly obvious especially given the name of one of the protagonists is written in the first frame although once again they don't make it easy to spot an actual face.



Epona said:


> Can't stand this film tbh but it was pretty obvious although I was completely stumped for a while at frame #1 when Kramer vs. Kramer wasn't popping up on the list!



Well after never hearing of it I read that it was apparently a very big deal back at the time, but reading the plot summary on wikipedia made me envisage a film that would make me puke blood.

I wasn't able to guess on any films set in SF because I knew it wasn't any of the ones I'd seen


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 13, 2022)

Framed #155
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Well that was easy!

I really like that film. I think it's a much better film that you might assume given the subject matter. I am also very fond of both Helena Bonham Carter and Geoffry Rush which helps.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 13, 2022)

Rewatched it quite recently

Framed #155
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 13, 2022)

Framed #155
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 13, 2022)

Framed #155
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never seen it, never wanted to..


----------



## smmudge (Aug 13, 2022)

Yeah kind of obvious 

Framed #155
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 13, 2022)

Framed #155
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I feel like this film is so inoffensive it has somehow always existed.


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 13, 2022)

I got it in 1. Never seen the film but...



Spoiler



It's an old-looking doorbell with a button marked "Speech Defects" That narrows it down quite a bit. I don't think I would have got it from any of the other frames


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 13, 2022)

Framed #155
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




ding ding. Also not seen it but the doorbell  label is a massive clue


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 13, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> Framed #155
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


This


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 13, 2022)

Framed #155
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Aug 13, 2022)

Framed #155
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



I was on the fence about zooming in on it or not. But I figured it wasn't cheating to read what's there. Probably would have taken me 'til frame 5 otherwise.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 13, 2022)

So, is it safe to say, that as, so far, everyone is posting a 1 - that today doesn't count


----------



## ska invita (Aug 13, 2022)

it took me 4  - fuck the stammering monarchy 
pathetically my attempt to think of someone on screen with a speech impediment in a film only got as far as porky pig


----------



## scifisam (Aug 13, 2022)

Framed #155
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I got! I got it! I'm so proud of myself.

Agreed with Mrs Miggins on the film in general.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 14, 2022)

Never heard of it

Framed #156
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 14, 2022)

Framed #156
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Aug 14, 2022)

Framed #156
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I have terrible skills wrt human facial recognition.  I remember the bloody dog though (I want to say he was called Barney in the film?  But the dog actor had some weird as fuck name which I sort of remember coming up on the credits that is just dancing out of reach of my memory - not a usual dog name)


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 14, 2022)

Bombed out (well, technically, I lost patience with the dog photos and clicked through quickly to the end, prob would have got it on pic 4 or 5)



Spoiler



Massively prefer the sequel, don't think I've seen the original in 10 years but watch _The New Batch_ every Christmas.


----------



## Raheem (Aug 14, 2022)

Framed #156
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Aug 14, 2022)

This was an easy one for me - got it in one. Not because I recognised the lead or his dog or even the scene particularly but mostly because I recognised it to be the ubiquitous Universal set that they also filmed _Back to the Future_ on which narrowed down options considerably.

Frame three should be a giveaway for anyone who's heard of it I think; I'm biased though as this film is a stock christmas watch in this household. Jose Dante's anarchic satire and Phoebe Cates' "why I don't celebrate christmas" monologue means it's much better than it has any right to be.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 14, 2022)

Framed #156
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Come on, people!


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 14, 2022)

Goes from two random pictures from any film to a massive gimme if you've seen it... which I have

Framed #156
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 14, 2022)

Framed #156
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Aaargh!!! Couldn't see frame 3 properly. Totally recognised 4 and 5 but just couldn't dredge it up!


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 14, 2022)

Frames 3 and 6 are the only ones of any use. The rest? Could be from any American film really


----------



## blairsh (Aug 14, 2022)

Framed #156
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Dandred (Aug 14, 2022)

Framed #156
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Aug 14, 2022)

Framed #156
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

I didn't bother bragging about Kings Speech as that was super easy. But chuffed I got this in one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2022)

This stumped me right until the last frame


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 14, 2022)

Framed #156
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




The films on the cinema marquee are relevant.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 14, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Goes from two random pictures from any film to a massive gimme if you've seen it... which I have
> 
> Framed #156
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


 ^^^this^^^

Framed #156
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Same


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 14, 2022)

Framed #156
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Aug 14, 2022)

Framed #156
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Same for my GF. We both should have got it sooner really.


----------



## stdP (Aug 15, 2022)

Got it in two today; the first image wasn't one that stuck in my mind and looked more like Minecraft to me TBH; figured they'd have made a Minecraft movie by now. Suspect most will get it in one even by pure guesswork...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2022)

I hate this fucking shitty quiz

(another late answer to a film I’ve already seen that seems obvious in hindsight)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 15, 2022)

Framed #157
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 15, 2022)

Framed #157
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I did think of it for frame one, but hastily ruled it out.  Two is a gift if you’ve seen it, though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 15, 2022)

Framed #157
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I love this film.  everything is awesome


----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2022)

Framed #157
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 15, 2022)

Framed #157
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Aug 15, 2022)

Framed #157
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Not quite sure how I pulled this oner out of the bag.
2 was quite a big clue but I don't think I would have known what I was looking at if I didnt already know the movie.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 15, 2022)

Not seen it, just a say what you see 

Framed #157
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 15, 2022)

Framed #157
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Think I saw this on a massive comedown.


----------



## Knotted (Aug 15, 2022)

Framed #157
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Now this is more my sort of thing. What. A. Film.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 15, 2022)

Framed #157
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Lucky - almost went for the _Batman_ version


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 15, 2022)

Framed #157
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 15, 2022)

Framed #157
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Obviously I haven't seen it but....


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 15, 2022)

Framed #157
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Well, I've "heard" of it, but as to actually watching it . . . nah! - not my thing at all


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 15, 2022)

Framed #157
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛

Have seen it but didn't get until I saw the cast


----------



## Chz (Aug 15, 2022)

Framed #157
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Aug 15, 2022)

Lucky guess

Framed #157
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 16, 2022)

Framed #158
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Didn’t know of this one or it’s tiger feet


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 16, 2022)

Framed #158
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Aug 16, 2022)

Also in 3. I've not seen it, but recognised what looked to be McConaghey's shape. I think I must've seen the trailer for this film in the cinema so knew it involved him hiding out in somewhere Mississippi-esque.

Edit: ...and on looking it up, it is indeed the Mississippi. Didn't recognise any actor's faces until frame 6; I'm assuming that the woman in frame 4 isn't Witherspoon but the rather lesser known Sarah Paulson (who I think I've only seen in _Serenity_? I still can't tell from that shot.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 16, 2022)

^ whut ee said


----------



## Raheem (Aug 16, 2022)

Framed #158
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Another one that's just a made up film.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 16, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Framed #158
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


All films are made up 🥸


----------



## Raheem (Aug 16, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> All films are made up 🥸


All films are real. Except the made up ones.


----------



## stdP (Aug 16, 2022)

Raheem said:


> All films are real.



All reels are film. Owl films our riel. Eel fills our mall?


----------



## Raheem (Aug 16, 2022)

stdP said:


> All reels are film. Owl films our riel. Eel fills our mall?


Alf feels my leer.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 16, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Alf feels my leer.


----------



## Raheem (Aug 16, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 337898


Well, he shouldn't have been such a galah.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 16, 2022)

NND

Framed #158
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Aug 16, 2022)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 16, 2022)

smmudge said:


> Never heard of it.


Me either

Framed #158
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 16, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Well, he shouldn't have been such a galah.


----------



## Chz (Aug 16, 2022)

NND.
(I don't even remember what it stands for now. But never heard of it.)


----------



## Epona (Aug 16, 2022)

Framed #158
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




This is one that tends to go through periods of being shown endlessly on freeview, have seen it more than once when really really bored - didn't immediately click with me though.  I don't even particularly like the film.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 16, 2022)

Nope. Was hitherto unaware of this film.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 16, 2022)

Framed #158
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Aug 16, 2022)

I didn't get a chance to play yesterday and it sounds like I would have got it in one.

But not today! Never even vaguely heard of it.

GF had vaguely heard of it and still managed to get it on the second frame.

Framed #158
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 17, 2022)

Framed #159
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Pretty pleased with that as I've not seen it since it came out


----------



## stdP (Aug 17, 2022)

I eventually recognised Michelle Yeoh but have never seen heard of this one and didn't get it. I think everything I can remember seeing in this film has been an anglophone film up until now and I watch a fair amount of oriental cinema but the closest guess I had for this one was Red Cliff, which I knew it wasn't 🤷


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 17, 2022)

Framed #159
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Thought it was a western in the first shot. Obviously not, and as I couldn’t see The Last Emperor in the catalogue I went for the other Chinese film I knew  Not seen it since it came out either


----------



## stdP (Aug 17, 2022)

It seems that this film was A Massive Deal when it came out although wuxia was never really my thing. But I'm surprised I still missed it, both at the time and since.

Time for another rifle through my Shaw Brothers box set.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 17, 2022)

Framed #159
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I have seen this but found it very very dull.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 17, 2022)

I liked this, and house of flying daggers but then I've always had time for fantasy be it wuxia or conan. Complete wipeout though, mind went blank after guessing Hero on frame 3.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 17, 2022)

Framed #159
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Two options in this genre. Went for my favourite (Hero) but damn it... it was the more well known one.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 17, 2022)

Framed #159
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 17, 2022)

Framed #159
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 17, 2022)

Wild guess - not claiming a win on this one

Framed #159
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 17, 2022)

Framed #159
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Aug 17, 2022)

Framed #159
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Complete guess based on the sort of thing that was going on in that frame and what genre it was likely to be, just picked the first film that came to mind and bingo - not actually seen it, but clearly it is very well known and the name was floating around in my brain to present itself as a likely answer!


----------



## smmudge (Aug 17, 2022)

Didn't get it! Heard of it obviously but not seen it,  kind of annoyed.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 17, 2022)

Framed #159
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Woohoo! And I did better than the GF too - took her four


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 17, 2022)

Framed #159
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 18, 2022)

Framed #160
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## Epona (Aug 18, 2022)

Framed #160
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Humberto (Aug 18, 2022)

Framed #160
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Aug 18, 2022)

Another one I've never seen or heard of with no-one I recognise :shrugs: Don't think I've seen any (presumably Indian?) cinema at all though.


----------



## Epona (Aug 18, 2022)

stdP said:


> Another one I've never seen or heard of with no-one I recognise :shrugs: Don't think I've seen any (presumably Indian?) cinema at all though.



It was actually co-directed by Danny Boyle, and the star Dev Patel is a Londoner who has been in loads of stuff - Skins, Best Exotic Marigold Hotel, The Newsroom, and The Man Who Knew Infinity - among other things.  Worth checking out some of his stuff if you haven't seen him in anything


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 18, 2022)

Framed #160
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Raheem (Aug 18, 2022)

Framed #160
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






stdP said:


> Another one I've never seen or heard of with no-one I recognise :shrugs: Don't think I've seen any (presumably Indian?) cinema at all though.


It won like a billion Oscars!


----------



## Dandred (Aug 18, 2022)

Framed #160
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 18, 2022)

Guessing on where it's set, the ONLY film that came to mind. If it wasn't that one I'd've been (another) row of red

Framed #160
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 18, 2022)

Framed #160
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 18, 2022)

Framed #160
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Gonna be a lot of Aces today. Easy Peasy.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 18, 2022)

Super popular when it came out but only saw it a few years ago.

Framed #160
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Aug 18, 2022)

Yes although feel lucky as I don't remember seeing this, actually I don't think I've watched this all the way through

Framed #160
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2022)

Too easy this one


----------



## ska invita (Aug 18, 2022)

In one too.... Interesting how many of us got it in one, suggests it's quite iconic....I want sure at all, but somehow framing and style made my brain say it


----------



## Gromit (Aug 18, 2022)

ska invita said:


> In one too.... Interesting how many of us got it in one, suggests it's quite iconic....I want sure at all, but somehow framing and style made my brain say it


It's because we are all oh so familiar with Chhatrapati Shivaji Maharaj Terminus . What other film do we know that's filmed there other than that and Ra.One? (Which it obviously was not.)


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 18, 2022)

There was an associated music video filmed at that location.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 18, 2022)

Framed #160
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 18, 2022)

ska invita said:


> In one too.... Interesting how many of us got it in one, suggests it's quite iconic....I want sure at all, but somehow framing and style made my brain say it






Spoiler



I think it’s just there’s a limited number of mainstream films set in India starring Indians. This film is recognisably set in India. 

Leaving aside Bollywood which won’t be featured much on the framed website. The rest are all Carry On Up the Raj nostalgia pieces or white people spiritual seeking bollocks.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 18, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought they were old english slam door trains  the railyway clock looks like british rail too


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 18, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Guessing on where it's set, the ONLY film that came to mind. If it wasn't that one I'd've been (another) row of red
> 
> Framed #160
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


The same. Never seen it but a oner as the setting leads to only one conclusion 

Framed #160
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Aug 18, 2022)

I've seen it, but I don't have a photographic memory. This is just really the most likely answer. Possibly the only answer, if you consider it's been mostly Western stuff so far.
Framed #160
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 18, 2022)

Framed #160
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 18, 2022)

ska invita said:


> i thought they were old english slam door trains  the railyway clock looks like british rail too


The Uk train had windows!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 18, 2022)

Framed #160
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



I'm really chuffed as I've not seen it!


----------



## Dandred (Aug 18, 2022)

Framed #161
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Second film I saw at the cinema.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 18, 2022)

.
Ignore - my computer is acting weird..


----------



## scifisam (Aug 18, 2022)

It took me a shameful five. GF got it in one; I should have got it by at least three.



Dandred said:


> Framed #161
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



Are you posting from the future, or much much younger than I thought?


----------



## nottsgirl (Aug 18, 2022)

1/6, natch.


----------



## nottsgirl (Aug 18, 2022)

I don’t think the frames are random, it would be interesting to know if they are or not.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 18, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Are you posting from the future, or much much younger than I thought?


겁쟁이 돼지는 수놓은 강과 산의 땅에서 글을 쓰고 있다 😡


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 19, 2022)

Framed #161
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I done a DaveCinzano ! 

One of my favourite films. Genuinely funny, rather clever and visual distinction to rival the third man


----------



## Epona (Aug 19, 2022)

Framed #161
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Aug 19, 2022)

Today's was an easy oner for me since there's not that many late 80s/early 90s noirish flicks with a protagonist called "Valiant". It's also probably one of my favourite scenes from the film because it packs a huge amount of back-story in to a simple pan around a room (a trick Zemeckis also used in the first scene in _Back to the Future_ to excellent effect).



Raheem said:


> It won like a billion Oscars!



All the better for not hearing about it then, I gave up on the awards gumf an aeon ago  But from casting an eye on the page I'm the only person in the world not to have seen/heard of it.


----------



## Chz (Aug 19, 2022)

I didn't remember the character name, but the style is distinctive. 
Framed #161
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 19, 2022)

Wasn't paying attention to the time 🙄

Framed #161
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 19, 2022)

More than a cursory glimpse at the first frame makes this super easy.  

Framed #161
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Raheem (Aug 19, 2022)

stdP said:


> All the better for not hearing about it then, I gave up on the awards gumf an aeon ago  But from casting an eye on the page I'm the only person in the world not to have seen/heard of it.


I wasn't having a go at you for not having heard of it. If you haven't, you haven't. My (fairly insignificant) point was that it wasn't _yet another_ example of a ridiculously obscure film.


----------



## Raheem (Aug 19, 2022)

Framed #161
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 19, 2022)

Framed #161
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 19, 2022)

stdP said:


> Today's was an easy oner for me since there's not that many late 80s/early 90s noirish flicks with a protagonist called "Valiant". It's also probably one of my favourite scenes from the film because it packs a huge amount of back-story in to a simple pan around a room (a trick Zemeckis also used in the first scene in _Back to the Future_ to excellent effect).
> 
> 
> 
> All the better for not hearing about it then, I gave up on the awards gumf an aeon ago  But from casting an eye on the page I'm the only person in the world not to have seen/heard of it.


There’s no doubt that awards are not the final word in quality filmmaking, but if you enjoy watching films, the nominee lists are worth your interest in so far as, nominated work is going to be high quality, regardless of whether it’s your kind of film or not. Quality isn’t the only important factor, and who actually wins is almost irrelevant.  It’s also true that a nomination for acting or costume or sound design doesn’t mean the whole film is good.  But so many films get released every year, that it’s a good way of keeping track.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 19, 2022)

Framed #161
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Aug 19, 2022)

Framed #161
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 19, 2022)

Framed #161
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Another DaveCinzano here

Interesting to see DCs name used in a positive context here


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 19, 2022)

Framed #161
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Aug 19, 2022)

i enjoyed this recent video review -  some interesting technical aspects etc


Spoiler


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 19, 2022)

Framed #161
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Aug 19, 2022)

Framed #161
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Quick background introduction to a detective's former glory. Which means they aren't so glorious now. Yep I got it.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 19, 2022)

Framed #161
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Not seen it.
Deduction


----------



## Dandred (Aug 19, 2022)

I thought that last one might have been Flatliners, it isn't even in their options. Not seen that last one.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 20, 2022)

Framed #162
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 20, 2022)

Framed #162
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Frame 1 is a sly one, pretty doable on frame 2 if you're not blind-sided 👍


----------



## stdP (Aug 20, 2022)

In two today. I've seen it at some point on telly and it apparently made something of an impression visually,(my first guess that I knew to be wrong - wrong shape of tree - was _The Fountain_) but a perfect example of an oscar winner that was pure "meh" IMHO. The trees and the mist was perhaps a giveaway that this was northern US/canadian border territory but I had a lot of time to think about it as it genuinely took me at least five minutes to remember the name of the bloody film.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 20, 2022)

Framed #162
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 20, 2022)

Aware of it, just never seen it, not even a trailer or a sneaky little five minute segment on YouTube, that I can recall

Framed #162
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 20, 2022)

Framed #162
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Yes!!!!
I didn't actually recognise it though. Just tried to guess at what it might be.

Another film I thought was much better than I expected it to be. I do rather like himself. He seems to have grown up into something good.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2022)

Framed #162
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

I've seen this film. 
Didn't recall seeing Will Poulter in it.
Was trying instead to remember the names of all the Maze Runner films.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 20, 2022)

Framed #162
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven’t seen it but aware of the aesthetic.


----------



## nottsgirl (Aug 20, 2022)

I got the film on frame 2 but couldn’t remember what it was called.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 20, 2022)

Stupid looked it up in a Thesaurus name


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 20, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Stupid looked it up in a Thesaurus name


There's no dinos in it


----------



## Epona (Aug 20, 2022)

Framed #162
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I felt like I recognised the setting from frame 2, but it took me a while to get there.
I haven't seen the whole film tbh, I watched a fairly long bit of it between my fingers and then changed channels.


----------



## Chz (Aug 20, 2022)

Framed #162
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



I did have to Google Leo fights a bear movie. I mean, I know the film, I've watched it, I'm just terrible with names.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 20, 2022)

I preferred the one where liam neeson fights a wolfpack


----------



## ska invita (Aug 20, 2022)

Chz said:


> I did have to Google Leo fights a bear movie. I mean, I know the film, I've watched it, I'm just terrible with names.


it the names fault not yours...I just wrote in THE and worked through the list


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 20, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> I preferred the one where liam neeson fights a wolfpack


_Das Boot_?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 20, 2022)

Framed #162
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## Epona (Aug 20, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> I preferred the one where liam neeson fights a wolfpack



Yeah me too, I liked that film.


----------



## stdP (Aug 20, 2022)

Epona said:


> I felt like I recognised the setting from frame 2, but it took me a while to get there.



It was certainly shot with a recognisable style but once again I felt the choice of frames and the order they were presented in was somewhat odd. Frame 2 gives a strong suggestion as to the setting, and several of the frames show Iñárritu's fondness for wide-angle shots but other than the aforementioned Will Poulter I don't think there's a great deal to go on for most people.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 21, 2022)

Framed #163
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I swerved oblique (unsuccessfully) in my first go


----------



## ska invita (Aug 21, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I swerved oblique (unsuccessfully) in my first go


i dont understand what this means?

i got it in two though too ✌️


----------



## Epona (Aug 21, 2022)

Framed #163
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I thought the 3rd frame was quite distinctive, but I don't necessarily have the same perception and recall as others.
Can't stand the film.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2022)

Framed #163
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Highlander wasn't an option so I put some random shit in... then cursed myself for not exploring what other blatantly Scottish options it could have been first.

Anyone who doesn't get it from frame 6 shouldn't be playing Framed.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 21, 2022)

ska invita said:


> i dont understand what this means?
> 
> i got it in two though too ✌️


Having discounted a straight-forward 'iconic' image (based on the general range of films featured), and similarly deciding that it wasn't a mountain-climbing film as we have already had a few, I considered the typical use of barren location shots in the quiz - often denoting historical settings. I opted to go counter-intuitively towards more contemporary movies where the mountain location was notable but not primary. The _Point Break_ remake wasn't autocompleting, so I initially went with _Skyfall_.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 21, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Having discounted a straight-forward 'iconic' image (based on the general range of films featured), and similarly deciding that it wasn't a mountain-climbing film as we have already had a few, I considered the typical use of barren location shots in the quiz - often denoting historical settings. I opted to go counter-intuitively towards more contemporary movies where the mountain location was notable but not primary. The _Point Break_ remake wasn't autocompleting, so I initially went with _Skyfall_.


aaah.
i went for a LOTR film, but it was blatantly a GREAT BRITISH hill and not a New Zealand one, but the only other thing i could think of was The Englishman who Went up a Hill but Came down a Mountain


----------



## stdP (Aug 21, 2022)

Another not-a-clue from me, never seen it. Could tell from the geology and flora that it was either Scotland or Wales but I think the closest guesses I came to were _A Lonely Place to Die_ on the first frame and _Highlander]/i] on the third. Recognised Mad "Mel" Antisemite in blueface but didn't know the name of the film._


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 21, 2022)

Framed #163
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I also thought it was LOTR at first.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 21, 2022)

Don't know where that one came from, but does go a fair way to proving the old "infinite monkeys with infinite typewriters" theory

Framed #163
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 21, 2022)

Framed #163
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Just about recognised the himself in frame 3.

Absolute steaming pile of horse manure that film.

In my mind, it's the same film as Robin Hood Prince of Theives but at least that has Alan Rickman to save it


----------



## scifisam (Aug 21, 2022)

Yesterday

Framed #162
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Framed #163
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 21, 2022)

Framed #163
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it of course but like others decided it was probably Scottish so had only one option


----------



## smmudge (Aug 21, 2022)

Framed #163
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Also kept trying Highlander though it's not an option


----------



## Epona (Aug 21, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #163
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



Such a pity that Rickman is involved in a played for laughs rapey scene that apparently barely anyone seems to remember let alone feel horror about in that other film you mention


----------



## Chz (Aug 21, 2022)

Framed #163
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



I was 50/50 between guessing correctly or guessing Hunt for the Wilderpeople.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 21, 2022)

Framed #163
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





 recognized scotland. Rob Roy wasn't in the list so it had to be braveheart
Rob Roy is a much better film overall imo. The swordfight at the end is a hall of fame entry, a top 5 swordfight from movie history


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 21, 2022)

Epona said:


> Such a pity that Rickman is involved in a played for laughs rapey scene that apparently barely anyone seems to remember let alone feel horror about in that other film you mention


Yuk. I can't remember that either but I think I've only seen it once.


----------



## Epona (Aug 21, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yuk. I can't remember that either but I think I've only seen it once.



Honestly if you see it again (Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves, not today's Framed - just clarifying as there is a bit of chat about a different film going on as it might end up a bit confusing if people think we are talking about todays answer!) there is one quite lengthy and very uncomfortable/cringe bit where you are going to sit there going "what the everloving fuck?" wondering who in the hell thought that was a good idea.
It definitely hasn't aged well.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 22, 2022)

Framed #164
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I predict spanglechick will nail it in 1 🤣


----------



## stdP (Aug 22, 2022)

Well frame 4 revealed it to be a Ryan Gosling film I've never seen but I've never heard of this one either :shrugs:

Edit: Apparently it's both a romantic comedy _and_ a musical, so outside some sort of _A Chocolate Orange_ Ludovico method-style shenanigans there's zero chance I'd ever watch it. And yet another film I've no interest in that seemingly cleared up at the oscars.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 22, 2022)

Framed #164
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I hate being predictable.  To my credit, the mise en scene is the best bit of this film.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 22, 2022)

Framed #164
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 22, 2022)

Framed #164
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Aug 22, 2022)

Framed #164
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven't seen it so it was nice of them to put an obvious shot at the end


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 22, 2022)

IF I've seen it I've managed to remove any and all trace of it from what is laughingly referred to as my memory 

Framed #164
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 22, 2022)

Framed #164
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 22, 2022)

Framed #164
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Yeah - recognised the cars on that freeway...opening scene before breaking out into a forgettable song


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 22, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Framed #164
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, I wasn't wrong


----------



## Chz (Aug 22, 2022)

One of my secret likes.
Framed #164
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Aug 22, 2022)

Haters: can anyone confirm my suspicion that this film is annoying. I tend to like a musical but can't bring myself to watch this for some reason. If you think it's great no need to post


----------



## Chz (Aug 22, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Haters: can anyone confirm my suspicion that this film is annoying. I tend to like a musical but can't bring myself to watch this for some reason. If you think it's great no need to post


The only thing I could construe as annoying is that it's pastiche. It's an homage to an era dead as the dodo. So if that doesn't float your boat you're going to hate it.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 22, 2022)

Framed #164
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Fair play to anyone who recognised it from cars.
Audition? Could be any number of films. MJ in Spiderman?
Third frame still doesn't give much away but the way many are posed was enough to tweak my brain cells in the right direction.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 22, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> Framed #164
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


The same. Watched this with my ex who was determined for me to like musicals and seemed surprised I hadn’t seen every west end musical going given I grew up in London. Found it boring but then I don’t really get musicals as a concept

Framed #164
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Wouldn’t have known from pics 2 and 3 tbh


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 22, 2022)

Never seen this

Framed #164
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛

https://fra med.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 22, 2022)

Not done this for a while, Didn't get it, not seen the film.


----------



## stdP (Aug 22, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Watched this with my ex who was determined for me to like musicals and seemed surprised I hadn’t seen every west end musical going given I grew up in London. Found it boring but then I don’t really get musicals as a concept



Glad it's not just me then, the genre occupies a step beyond even superhero films in terms of tedium for me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 22, 2022)

Bugsy malone, Wicker Man and south park the movie are all good musicals.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 22, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> Bugsy malone, Wicker Man and south park the movie are all good musicals.


<Jazz hands>


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 22, 2022)

stdP said:


> Glad it's not just me then, the genre occupies a step beyond even superhero films in terms of tedium for me.


The sofabed of entertainment - performs two functions poorly but oddly popular


----------



## ska invita (Aug 22, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> Bugsy malone, Wicker Man and south park the movie are all good musicals.


Hairspray, Blues Brothers, Hedwing and the Angry Inch, Hard Days Night, that one with Bjork in it...


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 22, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I mean, I wasn't wrong
> 
> View attachment 339039


I don’t actually like the film though.  I like the production design, and the pre-credits sequence, but the rest of it…? Meh.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 22, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Haters: can anyone confirm my suspicion that this film is annoying. I tend to like a musical but can't bring myself to watch this for some reason. If you think it's great no need to post


It’s very annoying.  He’s bland and she can’t sing.  The tunes are, with few exceptions (the opening number and the four-note leitmotif in one of the other songs) highly forgettable. 


Chz said:


> The only thing I could construe as annoying is that it's pastiche. It's an homage to an era dead as the dodo. So if that doesn't float your boat you're going to hate it.


It’s not really, and it’s not really. 
There are homages within it, mostly an extended sequence of visual references to the stylised mgm musical era, towards the end.  But there’s homages to American fine art and to other bits of Americana too. 
And movie musicals aren’t dead.  They’re in decent shape. 


stdP said:


> Glad it's not just me then, the genre occupies a step beyond even superhero films in terms of tedium for me.


Normally I love a musical because of all the “ta-dah!” and “sha-bang!”  
This film is mostly like someone set the ikea catalogue to muzak.
It got some press at the time as the musical for people who don’t like musicals.


----------



## Voley (Aug 22, 2022)

Framed #164
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Quite pleased with this as I haven't seen it.


----------



## Epona (Aug 22, 2022)

Oops, realised I hadn't done today's yet!

Framed #164
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven't seen it, but seen enough about it that I twigged it on frame 3.  Frames 5 and 6 also would have provided the answer I think.


----------



## stdP (Aug 22, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Normally I love a musical because of all the “ta-dah!” and “sha-bang!”
> This film is mostly like someone set the ikea catalogue to muzak.
> It got some press at the time as the musical for people who don’t like musicals.



Musicals very much not my thing, but thanks for the clarification. On readying the wikipedia page it did sound very bland and, continuing with my apparent avoidance of many award-winning films, I think I've lumped it in to my gongs subcategory of "films that won a hollywood award because they're a hollywood film telling people in hollywood how awesome hollywood is".



DotCommunist said:


> Bugsy malone, Wicker Man and south park the movie are all good musicals.



I've seen some people put forward _The Wicker Man_ as a musical before but it doesn't sit with my definition of musicals at least. Sure, it's got music _in_ it, but it's pretty much all diagetic as that's what they do for entertainment, education and murder. At no point do the entire cast and the sheep break out in to a synchronised dance number on what a dastardly plan they've hatched, nor does Edward Wouldwoodward do a sombre solo about how hard it is so sing in a scottish accent.

Saw Had _Bugsy Malone_ foisted on me as a kid. Hated every second of it.



Elpenor said:


> The sofabed of entertainment - performs two functions poorly but oddly popular



A rather eloquent way of putting it - I hope you don't mind me quoting you on this in the future [


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 22, 2022)

You’re very welcome to it. 

I have used the sofabed analogy countless torturous times to illustrate other things which are neither one thing or another


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 22, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> You’re very welcome to it.
> 
> I have used the sofabed analogy countless torturous times to illustrate other things which are neither one thing or another


As the owner of a sofabed, I can attest to the accuracy of your statement


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 23, 2022)

Nope.  Never seen it.  
Framed #165
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Aug 23, 2022)

Another never-seen-nor-heard of for me too. Don't think I even recognised any locations or actors.

Edit: OK, even after reading that it was Ben Stiller directing and starring as the lead role it's still practically impossible to make him out in frames 5 and 6 unless you cheat and zoom in on the image.

Apparently the original novel is well-known enough for the term "Mittyesque" to have entered the lexicon but I suspect this is the first many rightpondians may have heard of it. My wager is that Mr. Cinzano gets it only on number 4.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 23, 2022)

Obviously aware that it's a "thing" just wasn't aware that it'd been made into a film

Framed #165
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 23, 2022)

Framed #165
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Nah. Unlikely to bother with that main actor but he is in 1 film I found very funny indeed Blue Steel


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 23, 2022)

Framed #165
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 23, 2022)

I can't believe I actually got that

Framed #165
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 23, 2022)

Framed #165
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Guess I’m not a Walt


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 23, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #165
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gromit (Aug 23, 2022)

Framed #165
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

It got a lot of hate from the critics (e.g. Rotten tomatoes 51%)
Didn't do well at the box office...

... But I really like this film, i like the overall sentiment. 
I particularly love the frame 6 scene. I wanna do it!!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 23, 2022)

I was due to watch this but then we had to jump over kandahar at 0300 in full kit so I didn't


----------



## Epona (Aug 23, 2022)

Framed #165
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 23, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Framed #165
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> It got a lot of hate from the critics (e.g. Rotten tomatoes 51%)
> ...


I did kind of like it. I don't think it deserves hate, but it does miss the target a bit. 
I do like the sentiment for sure. . . and as much as I would love to do the longboard bit, it was a very odd scene.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 23, 2022)

I haven't seen this and I hate that it exists. 



Spoiler:  bleep bloop



Go and read the James Thurber short story instead.



Framed #165
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛

https://fra med.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Aug 23, 2022)

I failed, but only because I was distracted by fighting off a gang of burglars, and saving a puppy.

My GF also failed, which is much more unusual. But then it is hard to concentrate on movie games when the Queen pops round for tea.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 23, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> I was due to watch this but then we had to jump over kandahar at 0300 in full kit so I didn't


What _is_ the colour of the boat shed at Heer-Fudd? 🤔


----------



## smmudge (Aug 23, 2022)

Framed #165
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Isn't half the plot basically written in the first lol


----------



## smmudge (Aug 23, 2022)

stdP said:


> unless you cheat and zoom in on the image..



What now it's cheating to zoom in!!! But films are big picture and these are very small 🧐


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 23, 2022)

Fucking love this film!
Framed #165
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Aug 23, 2022)

smmudge said:


> What now it's cheating to zoom in!!! But films are big picture and these are very small 🧐



As far as this quiz purist's concerned, yes, same as if you used image enhancement or facial recognition scanners on it as well.

Not trying to stop anyone else from doing it though, I'm aware I've got better eyes than most. Honestly I don't know why they use such miniscule images either but the stupidest part is they're actually scaling them smaller in the browser than they actually are. For instance on my main machine the image is scaled down to 496x224 even though the original image is actually 967x403.

If you want to see the full-sized image, copy the image URL which looks summat like this:

```
https://framed.wtf/images/170/001.jpeg?w=3840&q=75
```

...and chop off the gubbins after the .jpeg which is what's setting the size:

```
https://framed.wtf/images/170/001.jpeg
```

Chuck that in to your browser and you should get the full-sized version. And obviously it would be cheating to play around with the URL and say that tomorrow's movie will be a famous-but-mostly-forgettable film (stunning cinematography, just didn't really strike home for me) with Tony Leung and Jet Li in it, and the day after that will be a film where Matt Damon starts off with a very well deserved "Fuck!".

Edit: Just realised that the first URL param might not actually relate to the number the framed people use so I could be off the mark with the above, first time I've looked at the backend to see what they were doing with the images cos... you know, that'd be cheating. So I could well be wrong about the two movies above - don't know if they've been in the rotation before.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 23, 2022)

Has anyone, even the quiz purists like me who amazingly think that getting Google to answer for you counts as cheating, said that zooming in is cheating, though? Some of the hints in the frames are _meant_ to be zoomed in on.


----------



## stdP (Aug 23, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Has anyone, even the quiz purists like me who amazingly think that getting Google to answer for you counts as cheating, said that zooming in is cheating, though? Some of the hints in the frames are _meant_ to be zoomed in on.



Don't think anyone other than me has said they consider it cheating, no. But how you play it's up to you, not trying to dictate  As I've said before genuinely interested to hear how other people do it, just don't enjoy that aspect of it myself - if it's too small to read from regular viewing distance it's something I'm not going to read.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2022)

Framed #166
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




get in


----------



## Gromit (Aug 24, 2022)

Framed #166
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

It would have been embarrassing but I hadn't gotten this in one.


----------



## stdP (Aug 24, 2022)

Also got this one in one as the cinematography was very memorable (although I didn't think much of the film); it looks like my prediction was also correct so I suspect tomorrow's will be too. I won't post anything more after John Hannah's cowardliness else that's the whole thread ruined. This is why cheating is bad, people!


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 24, 2022)

Nope.  That’s a zero for me.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 24, 2022)

Framed #166
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 24, 2022)

Nope.



Spoiler



Not a Wuxia fan at all so actively avoided this genre when it got popular 

Last Emperor doesnt appaew to be on the list which was my alternative


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 24, 2022)

Was actually able to have the guesses at this one before I ran out of films

Framed #166
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 24, 2022)

Framed #166
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 24, 2022)

Framed #166
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it but remembered that it’s the other Chinese film I know and we had one a few weeks ago


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 24, 2022)

Framed #166
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Aug 24, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i went
Last Emperor
House of Daggers
Crouching TIger Hidden Dragon
and then i ran out. Only vaguely heard of this one and seem to remember hearing it was a bit shit.
Is it a bit propagandical?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 24, 2022)

Never heard of it

Framed #166
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥



			https://framed


----------



## stdP (Aug 24, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Only vaguely heard of this one and seem to remember hearing it was a bit shit.
> Is it a bit propagandical?



Depends on your viewpoint of course but I certainly found it a wee bit fascistic (and I find the wire-fu aesthetic unrealistic, if it's intended to be realistic then it takes me out of the story every time).

For a film that's even prettier there's 2015's _The Assassin_ and for a less po-faced war epic from a similar period there's John Woo's much more grounded and gritty _Red Cliff_.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 24, 2022)

Nope

Framed #166
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 24, 2022)

Framed #166
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Aug 24, 2022)

Nope, not seen it.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 24, 2022)

Framed #166
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 24, 2022)

Nope not seen it didn't get it


----------



## scifisam (Aug 24, 2022)

Fail for both of us here. Though a worse, and surprising one for my GF since she's actually seen it.

There's a nice little game using plotwords too:

Plotwords #36
Clues used: 4/18





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 24, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Fail for both of us here. Though a worse, and surprising one for my GF since she's actually seen it.
> 
> There's a nice little game using plotwords too:
> 
> ...


Ooh, a new film one! 

Got the same as you for this one.

For Framed there were obviously a few options, and I lucked out that some of my initial thoughts simply weren't options, so ended up guessing the right one first time round. But in terms of educated guesses it was somewhere around infant school


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 24, 2022)

The same for that new one


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 24, 2022)

Heh, I think when you get to Word 4 and combine it with Word 1, it's the obvious guess


----------



## ska invita (Aug 24, 2022)

Plotwords #36
Clues used: 1/18





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 24, 2022)

I knew I should have spoilered that


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 24, 2022)

Ooh! Ooh! Ooh! _Although_...

...it's a bloody *m*otel, not a *h*otel! Is there also a hotel in it at some point...?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 24, 2022)

In one for the wordy one.



Lord Camomile said:


> Ooh! Ooh! Ooh! _Although_...
> 
> ...it's a bloody *m*otel, not a *h*otel! Is there also a hotel in it at some point...?




Potato potahto


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 24, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> In one for the wordy one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're entirely different words, not pronunciations!!

He runs Bates *Motel,* ffs!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 24, 2022)

Plotwords #36
Clues used: 4/18





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## Raheem (Aug 24, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> They're entirely different words, not pronunciations!!
> 
> He runs Bates *Motel,* ffs!


I challenge you to find a dictionary that defines "motel" without saying it is a type of hotel.


----------



## Raheem (Aug 24, 2022)

Plotwords #36
Clues used: 1/18





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com
				




Y'all gave it away a bit, though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 24, 2022)

One sec, I just need to find a 24hr printing shop...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 24, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Plotwords #36
> Clues used: 1/18
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, as I say, realised I should have spoilered my original post. I did all the others, though, so if you read any of those that's on you


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 25, 2022)

Framed #167
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Aug 25, 2022)

As predicted (and some might say cheated) a oner for me today. I loved the book and it was a great return to form for Ridley Scott. But from no-one calling me out on it I guess that no-one's reading my spoilers (or everyone's been doing it already). Just remember John Hannah and Rachel Weisz tomorrow.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 25, 2022)

Framed #167
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 25, 2022)

Bugger.  I knew the film from frame one.  I just bloody mindedly insisted it was called moon, despite obvious setting etc.  

To clarify.  I knew what film it was, the actors, the plot, the setting.  I just believed it had the name of the other film, despite very obviously not, and despite the fact that I kept getting more and more pictures confirming that I did indeed know it but that the name was wrong.  

I’m a dick.  

I’m going to bed.


----------



## Raheem (Aug 25, 2022)

Framed #167
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Isn't this a repeat?


----------



## Epona (Aug 25, 2022)

I am finding this thread very confusing now, I can't multitask, would it be possible to move the plotwords thing into a different thread?  Thanks muchly!


----------



## Epona (Aug 25, 2022)

This film is a bit of a guilty pleasure

Framed #167
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Aug 25, 2022)

Epona said:


> This film is a bit of a guilty pleasure



What's guilty about it?! Sci-fi + realism + profanity + Sean Bean = pleasure without any guilt, shurely?


----------



## Epona (Aug 25, 2022)

stdP said:


> What's guilty about it?! Sci-fi + realism + profanity + Sean Bean = pleasure without any guilt, shurely?



No worries then, I always feel as though I am about to be criticised for liking something 

(Sean Bean was in it??? This is what happens when you have problems with facial awareness btw!)


----------



## stdP (Aug 25, 2022)

Epona said:


> No worries then, I always feel as though I am about to be criticised for liking something
> 
> (Sean Bean was in it??? This is what happens when you have problems with facial awareness btw!)



I'm hoping no-one here gives the remotest shit about my or anyone else's personal peccadilloes in terms of taste...?! But as long as we're talking about _The Martian_, then yes, Sean Bean was in it as the gruffly practical northern chap who, on this occasion at least, managed to not die (unless there was a deleted scene I missed where he dies on the golf course somehow...?


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 25, 2022)

Framed #167
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven’t seen it, had to think of films on the topic as not a fan of them and wasn’t until I saw the lead on the last pic I knew for sure


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 25, 2022)

Good only knows how I dug this one up. Never seen it

Framed #167
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 25, 2022)

Framed not to hard today, the words one appears to have zero of the assassin films I’ve heard of and be about one I’ve never even seen advertised


----------



## smmudge (Aug 25, 2022)

Framed #167
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I cheated because I read stdP 's spoilers so knew what this was yesterday


----------



## Knotted (Aug 25, 2022)

Framed #167
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it


----------



## ska invita (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 25, 2022)

Framed #167
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 25, 2022)

Framed #167
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Lucky guess - so many films based here...


----------



## Gromit (Aug 25, 2022)

Framed #167
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Disappointed that it wasn't Idiocracy.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 25, 2022)

Framed #167
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it but pretty obvious from the last frame.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 25, 2022)

Framed #167
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Aug 25, 2022)

I was on totally the wrong track until the end and then realised I probably should have had it from the first one. They did a good job of not giving it away.
Framed #167
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Dandred (Aug 25, 2022)

Framed #167
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Aug 26, 2022)

Framed #168
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Zooming helps slightly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 26, 2022)

In one, never seen it


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 26, 2022)

Framed #168
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




This is a pretty great film.  You should give it a go, Orang Utan


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 26, 2022)

Framed #168
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 26, 2022)

Framed #168
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Aug 26, 2022)

Framed #168
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Wasn't getting it but this frame triggered something in my memory from watching it once when I as 12


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 26, 2022)

Framed #168
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 26, 2022)

Hmmm! Started off on totally the wrong franchise 

Framed #168
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 26, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Hmmm! Started off on totally the wrong franchise
> 
> Framed #168
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> ...


I think I did the same 

Framed #168
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 26, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Framed #168
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen it but on your recommendation, I might see if I can watch it anywhere.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 26, 2022)

Framed #168
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Aug 26, 2022)

Framed #168
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



First guess was way off, then Raiders.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 26, 2022)

Two of the (excellent) principal cast are in frame one! I’m surprised there aren’t more aces today.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 26, 2022)

got that in 2


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 26, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Framed #168
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Think I have seen it as my guess was for the recent Tom Cruise one, not the one this is!


----------



## Epona (Aug 26, 2022)

Framed #168
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Aug 26, 2022)

Despite seeing the images in advance it wasn't until frame 3 that I recognised the scarab decal and could clinch the film. Think I last saw this over 20 years ago now but kicked myself slightly for not getting it on 2. But still, I only really remember it for John Hannah.



spanglechick said:


> Two of the (excellent) principal cast are in frame one! I’m surprised there aren’t more aces today.



Surely only visible if you zoom in/de-downscale like a hojillions? Even when I take of their stupid downscaling factor they're still practically indistinguishable.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 26, 2022)

Well, I've never seen the film, but the general mise-en-scène on show (coupled with an understanding of what sort of films feature in Framed) meant that I had a shortlist of four films last night.

My sense of available clues coalesced around three areas:

*Period setting* - first half of the 20th century
*Location* - the soldiers appear to be in Ottoman/Turkish military uniforms
*Style/genre* - not straightforward historical, tending towards comic aspects (the giant hamster wheel things), sort of pulpy or Saturday morning serial-ish, hunting towards homage or pastiche
I also had a vague sense that two figures in the picture were by far more significant than all the others, though I could not immediately recognise them .

My shortlist was:

_Time Bandits_
_Last Crusade_
_Lawrence Of Arabia_
And the one it actually was
I let the thing percolate overnight, and on a quick check in the morning on who had got it and who had not, laid down my chips.

I went for 4 having discounted 3 (absolutely certain due to the 'not serious' vibe), 1 (lack of small people in a way which felt not a double-bluff), and - because I was confident that the frame did not feature in that film's Hatay sequence - 2. Emboldened by spanglechick's observation, I felt certain that she was referring to the same two figures I was drawn to, whom I then mentally matched by general physical characteristics to a pair of actors I knew played prominent characters in 4.

So there you go 🤷


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 26, 2022)

stdP said:


> Despite seeing the images in advance it wasn't until frame 3 that I recognised the scarab decal and could clinch the film. Think I last saw this over 20 years ago now but kicked myself slightly for not getting it on 2. But still, I only really remember it for John Hannah.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely only visible if you zoom in/de-downscale like a hojillions? Even when I take of their stupid downscaling factor they're still practically indistinguishable.


I have a vey small phone.  I always zoom in.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 26, 2022)

6 for me - haven't seen it, and didn't place anyone from the first frame even zooming in.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 27, 2022)

Framed #169
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛


----------



## Epona (Aug 27, 2022)

Just to join in with the convo about yesterday's - I'm shit at facial recognition but John Hannah has a quite distinctive posture that is very recognisable in the first frame.  Pair that with the general setting and the fact that someone much shorter is standing next to him, the way they and everyone else is dressed, and it's not then very difficult


----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2022)

Recognised frame 2 but it was too deep in the memory banks. Very  average 4 instead.

Plotwords in one though


----------



## Epona (Aug 27, 2022)

Framed #169
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Aug 27, 2022)

Guessed it on 4 on seeing Meg Ryan. Earlier shots had established it in mid-to-late-80s, previous shot was what could have been Meg Ryan walking with some other chap and I know enough about the film to think it's about her and some chap. Somewhat amazed I remembered the name.

Is the seemingly random shot of an oil refinery in frame 1 at all representative of the film?


----------



## Epona (Aug 27, 2022)

stdP said:


> Is the seemingly random shot of an oil refinery in frame 1 at all representative of the film?


I think it is just a big local (and probably recognisable) feature of where the film was partly set and filmed, I don't recall it having anything to do with the plot - but my memory for plots is not great so I can't say for certain that it didn't feature in some way


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 27, 2022)

Framed #169
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 27, 2022)

Just sneaked over the line

Framed #169
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 27, 2022)

Framed #169
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Recognised the bloke in it but I haven't seen it of course and possibly haven’t seen anything either of the two actors are in


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 27, 2022)

got it in 4


----------



## smmudge (Aug 27, 2022)

Framed #169
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Aug 27, 2022)

Framed #169
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 27, 2022)

Framed #169
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 27, 2022)

Framed #169
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Frame 1 was a curve ball, but recognisable on 2 👍


----------



## Gromit (Aug 27, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Just sneaked over the line
> 
> Framed #169
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩
> ...


Yes, yes, yeeeesss!


----------



## Dandred (Aug 27, 2022)

Framed #169
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 27, 2022)

Dandred said:


> Framed #169
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


🎉🎇🎊👯‍♀️👏


----------



## Dandred (Aug 27, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> 🎉🎇🎊👯‍♀️👏


If gromit hadn't said "Yes, yes, yeeeesss!" I wouldn't have got it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 27, 2022)

Dandred said:


> If gromit hadn't said "Yes, yes, yeeeesss!" I wouldn't have got it.


That completely passed me by 🤣


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2022)

I shan’t have what he’s having nonetheless


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 27, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I shan’t have what he’s having nonetheless


The redpill salad?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 28, 2022)

Framed #170
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Piece o' piss


----------



## scifisam (Aug 28, 2022)

Framed #170
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




1 for my GF, naturally

We both totally failed at plotwords though.


----------



## stdP (Aug 28, 2022)

Knew from the first frame that this was one I'd never seen and wouldn't be likely to guess what with it looking like the sort of disney-esque kids cartoon I don't watch... but managed to guess correctly on 6 with the appearance of what I assume is a genie.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 28, 2022)

I knew I'd seen it from frame 1. 

Framed #170
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛

But it took a knife wielding monkey to cut open my memory.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 28, 2022)

Framed #170
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Seriously tweazy.  I’ve never seen it but the first frame has the title character in it - and the story exists beyond the film.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 28, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Framed #170
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


☝️☝️☝️🔥


----------



## Dandred (Aug 28, 2022)

Cheers Gromit!

Framed #170
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 28, 2022)

None more surprised than I when the 'You got it' popped up

Framed #170
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 28, 2022)

Framed #170
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 28, 2022)

in 4, a film that Iv slept through rather than seen


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 28, 2022)

What the hell. 

Framed #170
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I've never even seen it. Just couldn't put in my actual guess because it wasn't on the list.


----------



## blairsh (Aug 28, 2022)

Framed #170
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never seen it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 28, 2022)

Framed #170
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Fuck all of you


----------



## Chz (Aug 28, 2022)

Framed #170
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Aug 28, 2022)

Knew I had this in one

Framed #170
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 28, 2022)

Framed #170
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never actually seen it.


----------



## Epona (Aug 28, 2022)

Not seen it, it took a bit of thinking about all the frames I'd guessed wrong on to piece it together.

Framed #170
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 28, 2022)

Framed #170
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Feeling a bit flakey today so not surprised I struggled


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 29, 2022)

Framed #171
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Aug 29, 2022)

I've not seen it but knew the film on three; First frame didn't give any clue at all, second established a potentially nautical theme, third established the location as Somali Pirate Land so I knew it was _That Movie Where Tom Hanks Gets Pirated_ but couldn't remember the name of it, so didn't get this one.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 29, 2022)

Framed #171
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Aug 29, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #171
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛



Either your powers are waning or the first frame really was as generic as I thought...


----------



## Epona (Aug 29, 2022)

Never seen it, never heard of it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 29, 2022)

Framed #171
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not a cartoon so I had a chance today


----------



## Knotted (Aug 29, 2022)

Never heard of it. Looks interesting.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 29, 2022)

Framed #171
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 29, 2022)

Never seen it


Framed #171
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Aug 29, 2022)

Framed #171
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛

Glad I just got it before Title character gave it away.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 29, 2022)

Got it in 5


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 29, 2022)

Got it . . . just

Framed #171
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 29, 2022)

Framed #171
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never gotten around to watching it, although I do want to.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 29, 2022)

Framed #171
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 29, 2022)

Forgot the title and CBA to pull it out of my memory until it became unavoidable.  

Suspected it from 3. 

Framed #171
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 29, 2022)

Never heard of it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 29, 2022)

Framed #171
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Raheem (Aug 30, 2022)

Framed #172
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Fair to say the third frame contains a hint.


----------



## stdP (Aug 30, 2022)

In one - but only I think because I've seen it relatively recently and remembered the flag and the film stock puts it slap-bang late 80s/early 90s so made me reasonably certain of my guess. I don't think I would have got it from the second frame, too generic; third is a dead giveaway if you're any good with faces or can read the text.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 30, 2022)

Framed #172
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Aug 30, 2022)

Uh, yeah. Not really much cause for the other 3 frames, is there? 
Framed #172
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Aug 30, 2022)

Framed #172
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 30, 2022)

Chz said:


> Uh, yeah. Not really much cause for the other 3 frames, is there?
> Framed #172
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> ...


Framed #172
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Kind of takes the challenge out of the whole thing!


----------



## Knotted (Aug 30, 2022)

Framed #172
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Aug 30, 2022)

Framed #172
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

1. It's not Fiddler on the Roof. Hmm.
2. Where's that place? /shrug
3. I know that name. Boom!

Two nautical films in a row.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 30, 2022)

Framed #172
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Yeh


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 30, 2022)

Framed #172
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 30, 2022)

Framed #172
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 30, 2022)

6 one of those films everyone older than me in the house loved growing up but not something I’ve watched since.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 30, 2022)

Framed #172
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Aug 30, 2022)

Thigh Man?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 30, 2022)

Framed #172
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 30, 2022)

Framed #172
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I did also consider Fiddler on the Roof, but the aesthetic was wrong.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 30, 2022)

Framed #172
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 30, 2022)

Framed #172
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I only post when I get it in one ✌🏼


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 30, 2022)

in 4


----------



## scifisam (Aug 30, 2022)

Didn't play yesterday. Got today in three, which was easy. GF got it in two, which was much harder.


----------



## stdP (Aug 31, 2022)

Not a scooby today, not seen or heard of it and nothing I thought looked particularly distinctive in it. Final frame reveals it's got a (very young?) Ryan Gosling in it, didn't recognise the actress.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 31, 2022)

Got it, but felt dirty as I hate the film itself.


----------



## Epona (Aug 31, 2022)

Framed #173
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I think that frame was quite distinctive


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 31, 2022)

Epona said:


> Framed #173
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, think people who know the film could have lots to go on.  

I haven’t seen it though.  

Framed #173
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Aug 31, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Yes, think people who know the film could have lots to go on.
> 
> I haven’t seen it though.
> 
> ...



This game is pretty much always "have I seen it and do I know it" for me - it's usually either that or no fucking clue.  There have been a couple I've managed to have a lucky guess on (due to fairly hefty clues in the frames) but the chances of me getting the answer on a film I haven't seen is extraordinarily unlikely!
I think it's fairly amazing to be able to get it right when you haven't seen it - but that is probably because the way we remember and recognise things differs between us.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 31, 2022)

Framed #173
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 31, 2022)

Not had one of these for a bit NND 

Framed #173
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Aug 31, 2022)

Nope. Didn't know it was set around that time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 31, 2022)

Framed #173
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it. Only vaguely aware of it. Can't see myself ever bothering.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 31, 2022)

Framed #173
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

The name rings a bell. Don't think I've seen it though.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 31, 2022)

Having just done a bit of a Google, let's just say, it's probably not a film I'd either watch or enjoy


----------



## ska invita (Aug 31, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Thigh Man?


so yesterday frame 3


The only suggestion I found to an answer was from Quora (C+P below) - and is likely not true. I think sexual reference is more likely myself
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is about context. The dialog of the entire scene needs to be taken in for you to really appreciate what is being discussed. The words “thigh man” are a small part of the discussion and I will be concentrating on that bit.

So Keating’s entry from the yearbook (they call it an annual) is:

JOHN CHARLES KEATING
.........."Keats"

Entered WA 1941
Varsity Soccer, '43-44, Captain. '43-44
The School Annual, '43-44, Editor '43-44
Cambridge Bound Man Most Likely To Do Anything
Thigh Man
Dead Poets Society

From this information they talk about Keating having been all of those things during his time at their school. Charlie (I think) says “Thigh man? Mr. “K” was a hell raiser.”

His first words are a shortened question, “What is a ‘thigh man’?” Then he addresses the “Man Most Likely To Do Anything” part by stating that “…Mr. “K” was a hell raiser.” Meaning that a “Man Most Likely To Do Anything” would do anything. From singing in the cafeteria during lunch to pulling crazy stunts in the evening hours. That title covers the hell raiser sentence.

Now to the tough part, the “Thigh Man” reference.

There are people saying that the words “Thigh Man” are indicative of young Keating’s sexual preference for a woman’s thighs. That is too risque for a yearbook of any period. Consider that the Faculty would have oversight of the project to make sure that things like that wouldn’t get published.

I also disagree with this point of view because there is a disconnect between how we are now and how society was back in the 1940’s. The people of that time, especially the well educated, had more knowledge of the Holy Bible than we do these days. So I posit the following; in Genesis 24:2 - 3 and Genesis 24:9 there is an oath taking ritual that has Abraham getting his oldest servant to place his hand under Abraham’s thigh and swear an oath. My point is that young Mr. Keating was respectable enough that he could be relied upon to make, take and, secure oaths from fellow students. It’s even possible the ritual was used as written in those verses.

This biblical oath making makes the most sense as an explanation. Young Mr. Keating was a good hardworking student who not only excelled in school but was also a good enough person to help others excel. You see it in the character that Robin Williams portrays in the movie. Keating is not frivolous, he is passionate. He doesn’t fraternize but he takes the time to guide his charges. He doesn’t lie or mislead, he is still very much a “Thigh Man”.

That’s my take on it. I hope that’s a better answer than what I’ve read on the internet.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 31, 2022)

Framed #173
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 31, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I haven’t seen it though.


😱😱😱


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 31, 2022)

Bah. No idea. never seen it. 

Framed #173
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 31, 2022)

Another one I haven't seen

Framed #173
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 31, 2022)

not seen didnt know


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 31, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> 😱😱😱


Not so predictable now, muddy-funster!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 31, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Not so predictable now, muddy-funster!


Preconceptions 👊 smashed!


----------



## scifisam (Aug 31, 2022)

Framed #173
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Took five for my GF because she hates that movie.


----------



## stdP (Sep 1, 2022)

Never seen or heard of today's one (again). Recognised the actors of course, but zero internet points for me today.

Edit: Is that wossface who was in some ozzie soap in the video on the tablet with Michael Cera and Woody Harrelson?



scifisam said:


> Took five for my GF because she hates that movie.



From my reading of the wikipedia page and many of the comments above, this strikes me as something of a natural reaction.


----------



## Epona (Sep 1, 2022)

Framed #174
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Sep 1, 2022)

stdP said:


> Never seen or heard of today's one. Recognised the actors of course, but zero internet points for me today.
> 
> Edit: Is that wossface who was in some ozzie soap in the video on the tablet with Michael Cera and Woody Harrelson?
> 
> ...



Haven't the single clue what you mean about the Aussie soap. He's Ryan Gosling.

I like this movie and cannot justify why. I get why people don't like it, but it's nowhere near as bad as the comments make it seem.


----------



## stdP (Sep 1, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Haven't the single clue what you mean about the Aussie soap. He's Ryan Gosling.
> 
> I like this movie and cannot justify why. I get why people don't like it, but it's nowhere near as bad as the comments make it seem.



Aussie soap was today's one and yes it's her - Isla Fisher, who was in one of them antipodean soaps. Only film I recall seeing her in was a no-one-has-ever-seen-it-but-far-better-than-it-should-be little heist drama called _The Lookout_ which is probably non-famous enough to be on whatever kids do these days that isn't DVDs.

Not having seen the Gosling number but having read the plot, I can't say it's one I'm going to want to seek out - the phrase "romantic drama" has all the hallmarks of making it halfway up the puke bucket.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 1, 2022)

Framed #174
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




No I don't, and never have.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 1, 2022)

Framed #174
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Sep 1, 2022)

Doh knew it on 3 but got the name mixed up

Framed #174
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 1, 2022)

It's the hat

Framed #174
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 1, 2022)

Framed #174
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




What's that then?

Just read the synopsis. I mean call me a cynical old twat but it sounds like a lot of other movies I've seen lots of times. Does it have anything to recommend it?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 1, 2022)

Framed #174
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

The car could have been any of a hundred movies with cars. Bit of a red herring for me.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 1, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #174
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Morgan Freeman?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 1, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan Freeman?


Not good enough 😆


----------



## Gromit (Sep 1, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan Freeman?


He's in the sequel too. The contrived reason for him being in it destroys most of the point of him being in the first film.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 1, 2022)

Got plotworda in 3, finally a more well known film


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 1, 2022)

Framed #174
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Sep 1, 2022)

Framed #174
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Sep 1, 2022)

Framed #174
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven't seen it. My GF has, and failed to get it at all, probably because of the crap title.

This, OTOH, is one of my favourite movies:

Plotwords #44
Clues used: 3/17





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## smmudge (Sep 1, 2022)

scifisam said:


> This, OTOH, is one of my favourite movies:
> 
> Plotwords #44
> Clues used: 3/17
> ...



Tried Groundhog Day on the first, not even on the list! Outrageous


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 1, 2022)

Failed today.  I thought I’d seen this, but I didn’t recognise anything.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 1, 2022)

Plotwords #44
Clues used: 3/17





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## stdP (Sep 2, 2022)

Another "never seen, never heard" one today. I suspect the Framed guys are getting tired of my samey critique every day and are purposely selecting films I've never seen. Frame 2 tells me it's almost certainly a Guy Ritchie film, and likely one without any of the merits of Matthew Vaughn, so it's liable to be about as enjoyable as a bout of shingles.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 2, 2022)

Plotwords #45
Clues used: 2/14





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 2, 2022)

Framed #175
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Sep 2, 2022)

Framed #175
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

Never even heard of it.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 2, 2022)

Seen it. Twice. Really like it a well. Yet took too long to get

Framed #175
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 2, 2022)

Framed #175
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Ha ha ha I've seen this and quite liked it but didn't recognise anything. Seems it's utterly forgettable.

To be fair I recognised frame 5 but fucked if I could place it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 2, 2022)

Framed #175
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Sep 2, 2022)

I watched this not more than 2 months ago and couldn't manage to identify it. It was that memorable.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 2, 2022)

Chz said:


> I watched this not more than 2 months ago and couldn't manage to identify it. It was that memorable.


kinda the same, although recognised an actor as in it but couldnt be arsed to look up the unremembered name


----------



## scifisam (Sep 2, 2022)

Not a single clue

Framed #175
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I failed on plotwords, but the clues were shite.

 About six of the clues were "racism" phrased very slightly differently, two were Mississippi, and one was "ressentiment"


----------



## ska invita (Sep 2, 2022)

scifisam said:


> I failed on plotwords, but the clues were shite.
> 
> About six of the clues were "racism" phrased very slightly differently, two were Mississippi, and one was "ressentiment"


there was one giveaway clue though i think, pretty specific to this film
i think the words are taken from IMDB tags or similiar


----------



## scifisam (Sep 2, 2022)

ska invita said:


> there was one giveaway clue though i think, pretty specific to this film
> i think the words are taken from IMDB tags or similiar



If it's the one I'm thinking of, maid, that led me to Gone With the Wind and the Color Purple.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 2, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Seen it. Twice. Really like it a well. Yet took too long to get
> 
> Framed #175
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> ...


Yes to all this. Tricky frames.  

Framed #175
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Sep 2, 2022)

Not a clue on today's Framed, I think I even started watching it at some point but it wasn't my sort of thing.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 3, 2022)

Framed #176
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 3, 2022)

First two were a bit tricksy

Framed #176
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Sep 3, 2022)

Framed #176
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Sep 3, 2022)

Another "not seen or heard"; frame 3 makes it obvious it's a film about Stephen Hawking, but it's clearly not the rather excellent one with Benedict Cumberbatch and John Sessions which I think was "only" a TV movie in any case. Frame 5 shows it to have _That Slightly Annoying Twerpy Actor Who Seemingly Everyone Thinks Is Great Apart From Me_ in the starring role.

The first two frames are rather cruel on anyone who doesn't recognise the images directly - anyone'd think it was a movie about chess.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 3, 2022)

Framed #176
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 3, 2022)

Not seen it - or rather, I have been present in a room when it was on but didn't really pay it much attention - but definitely doable through grind.

Frame 1 has a nice bit of misdirection - the chess and the number. There's not many chess-focused films out there, and it's obviously not _The Seventh Seal_. The image suggests a relatively modern film, but with a period feel. I tried _The Coldest Game_ but no autofill. Thought the number might be numerologically significant - _Revolver_ and _Lucky Number Slevin_ also crapped out. Figured it was in all likelihood a telephone number, not US (due to inaugural zero); most likely UK, given chess book is in English. Seems to be a pre-PhONEday Cambridge number. Threw in a placeholder to get to frame 2.

Frame 2: period defined by CND poster/handbill, placing it in late 50s at earliest. Other ephemera (hardbacked books with dust covers, no paperbacks, seemingly non-fiction rather than novels; that model/toy which seems quite 'sciencey'; the chess set; newspapers) lend themselves to a 'sciencey' rather than 'arty' character. Initially I wondered if the person in shot was playing chess with their foot, and on a whim tried the Christy Brown film, but no. The thick-framed glasses and PJs looked sort of familiar. The vibe I was getting was clever dude, early 60s, University of Cambridge, highly maths-competent, into patterns, not cool or artsy, but some girl has passed her number to him, the legs thing is probably some kind of foreshadowing... Which all pointed in one direction 👍


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 3, 2022)

Framed #176
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 3, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Not seen it - or rather, I have been present in a room when it was on but didn't really pay it much attention - but definitely doable through grind.
> 
> Frame 1 has a nice bit of misdirection - the chess and the number. There's not many chess-focused films out there, and it's obviously not _The Seventh Seal_. The image suggests a relatively modern film, but with a period feel. I tried _The Coldest Game_ but no autofill. Thought the number might be numerologically significant - _Revolver_ and _Lucky Number Slevin_ also crapped out. Figured it was in all likelihood a telephone number, not US (due to inaugural zero); most likely UK, given chess book is in English. Seems to be a pre-PhONEday Cambridge number. Threw in a placeholder to get to frame 2.
> 
> Frame 2: period defined by CND poster/handbill, placing it in late 50s at earliest. Other ephemera (hardbacked books with dust covers, no paperbacks, seemingly non-fiction rather than novels; that model/toy which seems quite 'sciencey'; the chess set; newspapers) lend themselves to a 'sciencey' rather than 'arty' character. Initially I wondered if the person in shot was playing chess with their foot, and on a whim tried the Christy Brown film, but no. The thick-framed glasses and PJs looked sort of familiar. The vibe I was getting was clever dude, early 60s, University of Cambridge, highly maths-competent, into patterns, not cool or artsy, but some girl has passed her number to him, the legs thing is probably some kind of foreshadowing... Which all pointed in one direction 👍


Is this how you do it then? I can't be bothered to put in that level of effort every morning before I get out of bed!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 3, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Is this how you do it then? I can't be bothered to put in that level of effort every morning before I get out of bed!


Takes a lot longer to write out than it does to think though!


----------



## smmudge (Sep 3, 2022)

Framed #176
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 3, 2022)

got it in 5


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 3, 2022)

Framed #176
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## paul mckenna (Sep 3, 2022)

Framed #176
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Sep 3, 2022)

Framed #176
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



I had an inkling at frame 2, but there's no way I'd have remembered the title. It just jumped straight into my mind at frame 3.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 4, 2022)

Framed #177
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Sep 4, 2022)

Framed #177
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 4, 2022)

I’ve never seen this one all the way through.  

Framed #177
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Dandred (Sep 4, 2022)

Framed #177
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Sep 4, 2022)

Never actually seen the whole thing in one sitting either. 
Framed #177
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Sep 4, 2022)

Not seen it but have heard of it; Stallone's face was quite unmistakable on frame 4 and the earlier frames made the mid-to-late-70s setting quite obvious, so I managed to dredge up the name of it there somehow.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 4, 2022)

Framed #177
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 4, 2022)

Framed #177
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I totally cheated and I feel dirty


----------



## Gromit (Sep 4, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #177
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Do you need to be punished?
Do you need a spanking?


Oh wait sorry I thought this was the roleplay thread.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 4, 2022)

Framed #177
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 4, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Do you need to be punished?
> Do you need a spanking?
> 
> 
> Oh wait sorry I thought this was the roleplay thread.


God do you ever wonder why people think you’re a massive fucking creep?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 4, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Do you need to be punished?
> Do you need a spanking?
> 
> 
> Oh wait sorry I thought this was the roleplay thread.


Seriously, what the fuck is _wrong_ with you?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 4, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> God do you ever wonder why people think you’re a massive fucking creep?


I think we know the answer to this.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 4, 2022)

Framed #177
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I AM a fan, but still 



Spoiler



having the titular character in the first clue is a bit shit...but then I started thinking if there are many frames without Rocky in them... probably not!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 4, 2022)

Framed #177
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




yes, first one in ages.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 4, 2022)

Framed #177
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Sep 4, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> God do you ever wonder why people think you’re a massive fucking creep?


Get a bleeding sense of humour.  Also I'm led to believe that Mrs Miggins is a man you bleeding idiot. So you are accusing me of letching on a man when it's blatantly a joke.
If it had been anyone other than me making this jest you wouldn't have raised an eyebrow.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 4, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Get a bleeding sense of humour.  Also I'm led to believe that Mrs Miggins is a man you bleeding idiot. So you are accusing me of letching on a man when it's blatantly a joke.
> If it had been anyone other than me making this jest you wouldn't have raised an eyebrow.


I am not a man! Why on earth do you think that??

Mrs Quod is a man but not I.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 4, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Get a bleeding sense of humour.  Also I'm led to believe that Mrs Miggins is a man you bleeding idiot. So you are accusing me of letching on a man when it's blatantly a joke.
> If it had been anyone other than me making this jest you wouldn't have raised an eyebrow.


The clue might be in the name Mrs....


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 4, 2022)

Dandred said:


> The clue might be in the name Mrs....


See above re: Mrs Quod.

You simply cannot trust people on the Internet....


----------



## scifisam (Sep 4, 2022)

Didn't play yesterday.

Framed #177
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 4, 2022)

Framed #177
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 5, 2022)

Framed #177
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 5, 2022)

Framed #178
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Sep 5, 2022)

Not seen it but had heard of it so got it on 5 because I was aware of Naomi Watts being in it. First guess (which I knew was wrong) was Time Bandits, frame 4 made it obvious it had dinosaurs in it so I randomly guessed one of the Jurassic Park sequels.


----------



## Epona (Sep 5, 2022)

Framed #178
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I feel like I should have got it sooner than that, there's a rock formation that looks a bit like the titular being in frame #1 which must be deliberate


----------



## Epona (Sep 5, 2022)

Plotwords on the other hand was a hole in one:

Plotwords #48
Clues used: 1/20





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## smmudge (Sep 5, 2022)

Not seen it

Framed #178
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 5, 2022)

Epona said:


> Plotwords on the other hand was a hole in one:
> 
> Plotwords #48
> Clues used: 1/20
> ...



Lol same but the options were endless


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 5, 2022)

Framed #178
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Wild guess! Have they really made this AGAIN?!


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 5, 2022)

Epona said:


> Plotwords on the other hand was a hole in one:
> 
> Plotwords #48
> Clues used: 1/20
> ...


Plotwords #48
Clues used: 1/20





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 5, 2022)

Not seen it, was a total guess, again, none more surprised than I when it popped up correct

Framed #178
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 5, 2022)

FFS picked the wrong one first. Not seen either of them iirc

Framed #178
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## Chz (Sep 5, 2022)

Framed #178
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Went for the sequel? first.


----------



## nottsgirl (Sep 5, 2022)

Nope.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 5, 2022)

Framed #178
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 5, 2022)

Epona said:


> Plotwords on the other hand was a hole in one:
> 
> Plotwords #48
> Clues used: 1/20
> ...


I completely screwed today’s framed because I thought we’d already had that film, so kept rejecting it.  

Hole in one for plot words though.  

Plotwords #48
Clues used: 1/20





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 5, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I completely screwed today’s framed because I thought we’d already had that film, so kept rejecting it.
> 
> Hole in one for plot words though.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this, I've not seen this site before, but will be back.

Plotwords #48
Clues used: 2/20





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com
				






Spoiler



Went for another version of Batman


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 5, 2022)

Chz said:


> Framed #178
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno - probably


----------



## stdP (Sep 6, 2022)

In two today somehow, despite not having seen the film in aeons. The first frame of Moscow didn't really give much away other than it was likely an early-90s picture, but the second made it ostensibly plane-centric, at least as far as my guesses went. Three would have been a giveaway to anyone aware of the film I think. I do wonder if the name was knocking around my head from the recent obit of Wolfgang Petersen (or that Harrison George from the Bladerunner/Withnail & I thread).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 6, 2022)

Framed #179
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 6, 2022)

Framed #179
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 6, 2022)

Framed #179
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Yeah nah


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 6, 2022)

I've tried Plotwords twice now and failed both times.

First time - well I knew it was Batman but there are loads to choose from and I cannot distinguish between them

Second time was some superhero movie so I didn't stand a chance and how you were meant to get that specific one from those clues I have no idea!

Still....I will probably try again.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 6, 2022)

Framed #179
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 6, 2022)

Crapped out, never seen it


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 6, 2022)

Framed #179
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Total lucky guess!


----------



## Epona (Sep 6, 2022)

Framed #179
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Failed on plotwords today, I was in the right ballpark but ran out of guesses (the correct answer would have been my next guess)


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 6, 2022)

Today's film looks so boring, that I'm glad I didn't have to drag myself through too many frames!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 6, 2022)

Framed #179
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven’t seen it but frame 3 is a bit “say what you see”.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 6, 2022)

Didn't do yesterday. Today was six, also held back by thinking we'd already had it. GF got it in three.



spanglechick said:


> I completely screwed today’s framed because I thought we’d already had that film, so kept rejecting it.
> 
> Hole in one for plot words though.
> 
> ...



I missed that because I couldn't remember the long version of the title.


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 6, 2022)

Thread Derail 

OK Urban movie experts I am looking for the title of a Sci-Fi movie that was about a billion year old alien artifact that landed in Mongolia and was investigated by a group of fairly stereoptypical humans (free thinking hippy scientist, rigid military types, woman with unhappy past etc). It was a short title possibly only one word.


----------



## Epona (Sep 6, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Thread Derail
> 
> OK Urban movie experts I am looking for the title of a Sci-Fi movie that was about a billion year old alien artifact that landed in Mongolia and was investigated by a group of fairly stereoptypical humans (free thinking hippy scientist, rigid military types, woman with unhappy past etc). It was a short title possibly only one word.



I think this is the thread you want for that sort of request.









						Another vague film id request. Minnie?
					

:mad:   I did apologise :D




					www.urban75.net
				




Do you know approximately when the film was made/released?


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 6, 2022)

Epona said:


> I think this is the thread you want for that sort of request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fairly sure it was this century but beyond that no


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 6, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Fairly sure it was this century but beyond that no


Moved it to the correct thread.


----------



## Epona (Sep 6, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Fairly sure it was this century but beyond that no



Annihilation? (Natalie Portman was in it).


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 6, 2022)

Epona said:


> Annihilation? (Natalie Portman was in it).


good effort but googling it not that


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 7, 2022)

Framed #180
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




So fucking annoyed 🤣


----------



## stdP (Sep 7, 2022)

In two again today. The first frame placed it as probably an actioney film with late70s/early 80s vehicles, and second frame became very much a "say what you see" in combination with the former; if I hadn't guessed is there, the combination of Beverly Hills and police in frame 3 would have been an easy one too.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 7, 2022)

Framed #180
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Raheem (Sep 7, 2022)

Framed #180
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Possibly the best film of its era. Possibly, because I haven't watched it since about 1988, but I watched it a lot in the preceding years. But I also wore a shellsuit during that period, so maybe it's actually shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 7, 2022)

Framed #180
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 7, 2022)

Framed #180
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 7, 2022)

Actually got this on two but due to a lagging tablet, whilst the right answer popped up a wrong answer was clicked, dammit

Framed #180
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 7, 2022)

Framed #180
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Oops!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 7, 2022)

Location location location

Framed #180
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## paul mckenna (Sep 7, 2022)

The Beverly Hillbillies ❌


----------



## Chz (Sep 7, 2022)

Annoyed it took me that long, but the last time I saw it it was fresh on VHS.
Framed #180
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Sep 7, 2022)

Framed #180
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I suppose there are other movies you could guess


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 7, 2022)

my brother bought the CD single with 'Axel F' and played it with excessive zeal to learn it on keyboard so I've got that synth hook burned into my brain


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 7, 2022)

Framed #180
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 7, 2022)

Pretty sure I've never actually seen it. Not likely to now either!


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 7, 2022)

Framed #180
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Think I had a soundtrack cassette tape of this in the car back in the oldendays


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 7, 2022)

Framed #180
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not done this for a while since you all laugh at me but here we go.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2022)

Obv. 

Framed #180
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 8, 2022)

Framed #181
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2022)

Framed #181
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 8, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> Framed #181
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


You've let me down, you've let the board down, you've let yourself down 😥


----------



## stdP (Sep 8, 2022)

In two. Submersibles and and blue lights? Got to be James Cameron - so I guessed _The Abyss_. Second frame is a giveaway for anyone who remembers the date, and it gets rather more obvious from there. God I loathe this film.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 8, 2022)

stdP said:


> In two. Submersibles and and blue lights? Got to be James Cameron - so I guessed _The Abyss_. Second frame is a giveaway for anyone who remembers the date, and it gets rather more obvious from there. God I loathe this film.


^ Exactly this


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 8, 2022)

3.

But first bloody guess was by same director.

Playing on my mobile so the first image had a spacy look to me.


----------



## Epona (Sep 8, 2022)

Fucking love the film, but that is because the subject matter is something of an obsessive interest of mine, I would (and regularly do) watch anything that is remotely connected to it..

Frame 1 could have been any number of films however and my first guess was The Abyss.  Frame 2 well - obsessive interest, I kind of know the relevant date iykwim.

Framed #181
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Sep 8, 2022)

Plotwords

Plotwords #51
Clues used: 2/7





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com
				




Oooh, it's my obsessive interests lucky day when it comes to film based quizzes


----------



## stdP (Sep 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> Fucking love the film, but that is because the subject matter is something of an obsessive interest of mine, I would (and regularly do) watch anything that is remotely connected to it..
> 
> Frame 1 could have been any number of films however and my first guess was The Abyss.  Frame 2 well - obsessive interest, I kind of know the relevant date iykwim.



I went through pretty much the same thought process, as did DaveCinzano by the looks of things. But I can't bring myself to like this film, for all of its technical excellence, for IMHO trivialising the entirely real tragedy with an entirely fake love story. I think watching _A Night to Remember_ again is on the cards for tomorrow.


----------



## Epona (Sep 8, 2022)

stdP said:


> I went through pretty much the same thought process, as did DaveCinzano by the looks of things. But I can't bring myself to like this film, for all of its technical excellence, for IMHO trivialising the entirely real tragedy with an entirely fake love story. I think watching _A Night to Remember_ again is on the cards for tomorrow.



I don't think it trivialises it at all tbh - and it is just a remake of previous films with a love story splatted on top of it - and rather well done.  Look at one of the earlier films and how it paints Molly Brown (the poor girl who's husband struck rich, so she is wealthy but doesn't fit in with the other passengers) as really crass and shrill; A Night To Remember was a good film but was quite staid and a bit sanitised IMO.  But I really don't get where the hate for Cameron's Titanic comes from, it's a spectacle, it's compelling viewing, and if it is a more modern approach to have characters where the event is told by way of their "story", well that is quite often the way more recently, more modern war films frequently do more of that in terms of telling a story through a few tragic/dramatic fictional characters in comparison to their mid 19th century film counterparts too.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 8, 2022)

Framed #181
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 8, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> You've let me down, you've let the board down, you've let yourself down 😥



Suck it Mr two tries

Framed #181
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Sep 8, 2022)

Framed #181
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 8, 2022)

Another never seen it, yet somehow fluked it

Framed #181
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 8, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Suck it Mr two tries
> 
> Framed #181
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


I like them feisty


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 8, 2022)

Framed #181
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Sep 8, 2022)

Plotwords #51
Clues used: 2/7





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com
				




Framed #181
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Like others, I thought it was one of two things and guessed the correct one.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 8, 2022)

Plotwords #51
Clues used: 7/7





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 8, 2022)

Framed #181
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 8, 2022)

Framed #181
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Sep 8, 2022)

Framed #181
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I actually quite like it.

Plotwords #51
Clues used: 4/7





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com
				




That was doable in two really


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 8, 2022)

Framed #181
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I thought frame 1 was helicopters.


----------



## Koknbul (Sep 8, 2022)

Framed #181
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 8, 2022)

Got this one in two today


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 9, 2022)

Framed #182
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it


----------



## stdP (Sep 9, 2022)

Not seen it either, but have heard of it yet when I finally recognised it on frame 6 I failed to remember the name of that film where _Maximus does John Nash_. I suppose it's the sort of film I'm told I would like but I've never had any compulsion to watch it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 9, 2022)

Framed #182
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 9, 2022)

Framed #182
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 9, 2022)

Just sneaked under the wire 

Framed #182
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Sep 9, 2022)

Damn I thought it on 3 but kept skipping

Framed #182
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 9, 2022)

There's a TV version now according to top bar


----------



## Koknbul (Sep 9, 2022)

Framed #182
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 9, 2022)

got it on the last guess


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 9, 2022)

Framed #182
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 9, 2022)

Framed #182
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Sep 9, 2022)

Haven't seen it, kept thinking of a competent different type of movie.

Framed #182
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Dandred (Sep 9, 2022)

Framed #183
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Sep 9, 2022)

Framed #182
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Should have got that sooner, it was on the tip of my tongue from frame 2

Plotwords #52
Clues used: 1/29





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## scifisam (Sep 9, 2022)

Plotwords #52
Clues used: 1/29





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 9, 2022)

Plotwords #52
Clues used: 4/29





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## Raheem (Sep 9, 2022)

Plotwords #52
Clues used: 1/29





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2022)

Framed #183
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 10, 2022)

Framed #183
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Hated this film as the genre too scary for me. My ex loved it though. Edit - having looked at all the pics, I’d not have got it from pics 2-5, but I remember pic one being something I’d not heard of and i googled it after the film to find out more 



“Technically a Cinzano”


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2022)

Well weapon 🥳


----------



## stdP (Sep 10, 2022)

On 5 which I think is an OK for a not-seen - not totally fucking futile. Thought it might be wrong, but the first frame put me in mind of _Donnie Darko_ since I think it was set in 86 or thereabouts and they mentioned an election. Didn't have much of a clue on the other frames other than knowing it was a modern film but frame 5 showed the silhouette of the lead actress'ss'es very distinctive chin which allowed me to join the dots. It's been in my "to watch" pile for yonks but my partner, despite loving _Get Out_, refuses to watch anything tagged as a horror movie[/i].


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2022)

stdP said:


> On 5 which I think is an OK for a not-seen - not totally fucking futile. Thought it might be wrong, but the first frame put me in mind of _Donnie Darko_ since I think it was set in 86 or thereabouts and they mentioned an election. Didn't have much of a clue on the other frames other than knowing it was a modern film but frame 5 showed the silhouette of the lead actress'ss'es very distinctive chin which allowed me to join the dots. It's been in my "to watch" pile for yonks but my partner, despite loving _Get Out_, refuses to watch anything tagged as a horror movie[/i].


I see where you were coming from, but _Donnie Darko_ was set in 1988 and referenced the GHW Bush Vs Michael Dukakis US Presidential election, whereas this is set in 1986, which as experts will tell you, is a different year 🤷


----------



## Dandred (Sep 10, 2022)

I was sure teh Titanic one was The Abyss, wasn't in their list though.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 10, 2022)

NND 

Framed #183
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 10, 2022)

And now I've googled it, more than happy to keep it that way for ever, thangyewverimuch


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 10, 2022)

Framed #183
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 10, 2022)

Framed #183
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Loved it!


----------



## nottsgirl (Sep 10, 2022)

1!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2022)

This is high on my “must get round to watching” list

Framed #183
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Sep 10, 2022)

Never heard of it! I have a horror movie blind spot since my wife is a big wuss.


----------



## Chz (Sep 10, 2022)

Not really with it today.
Framed #183
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Sep 10, 2022)

Plotwords #53
Clues used: 6/20





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com
				




Framed #183
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




One of the frames there lead me in completely the wrong direction. Have only vaguely heard of it in any case.


----------



## Koknbul (Sep 10, 2022)

Framed #183
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 11, 2022)

Down to the wire 😱

Framed #184
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Sep 11, 2022)

Both my GF and I failed today's (the 11th's) because  we missed the first word - that film series is fucking weird when it comes to names. 

But...

Plotwords #54
Clues used: 3/1





__





						Loading…
					





					plotwords.com
				



[/ispoiler]


----------



## Epona (Sep 11, 2022)

Framed #184
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Plotwords #54
Clues used: 3/19





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com
				




I probably should have got Framed earlier I LOVE superhero movies, or movies set in those worlds - there are so fucking many of them though!!


----------



## stdP (Sep 11, 2022)

A fail from me today as another never-heard-of/never-seen but from the last frame it looks to be superhero-adjacent and therefore almost certainly constitutionally incapable of holding my interest. I hope Idris got a nice house out of it at least.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 11, 2022)

Framed #184
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 11, 2022)

Framed #184
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




To be expected


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 11, 2022)

Didn’t get it, not heard of it tbh


----------



## Chz (Sep 11, 2022)

Wrong universe at first, then wrong article. 
Framed #184
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Dandred (Sep 11, 2022)

Meh, crappy film so not surprised.

Framed #184
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 11, 2022)

Framed #184
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 11, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Framed #184
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Interestingly I've seen the other one, not this one


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 11, 2022)

Failed

I knew it wasn’t the first one, I tried the sequel and that was wrong.  Completely forgot they’d made another.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 11, 2022)

Framed #184
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 12, 2022)

Framed #185
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 12, 2022)

Framed #185
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Sep 12, 2022)

Framed #185
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Episode #2
📺 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛






						Episode
					

The weekly TV Show guessing game




					episode.wtf
				




(Clue 5 is a complete giveaway, I don't recall any of the scenes before that but 5 basically told me what it was)

Plotwords #55
Clues used: 2/17





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com
				




Took me a minute


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 12, 2022)

Framed #185
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Fucking hell that was round the houses


----------



## Raheem (Sep 12, 2022)

Framed #185
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Sep 12, 2022)

An easy oner today. I dare say that if frame 2 had been the first image, I'd wouldn't have got it first go. Anything from there on should be easily guessable from anyone who recognises any of the Pythons[/i].


----------



## Dandred (Sep 12, 2022)

Framed #185
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 12, 2022)

Amazed I got this one as I'm fairly sure I've never seen it and can't stand the group that did it

Framed #185
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Sep 12, 2022)

Framed #185
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 12, 2022)

Framed #185
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Sep 12, 2022)

Oh for shame.  I went for more dramatic guesses.
Framed #185
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 12, 2022)

Framed #185
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Sep 12, 2022)

Took me four! I just didn't get that it was a comedy until then.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 13, 2022)

Easy on 2

Framed #186
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Raheem (Sep 13, 2022)

Framed #186
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Sep 13, 2022)

Quite surprised that wasn't an easy oner for you Dave like it was for me :O Like you say, 2 is a dead giveaway (one of the most famous match cuts in cinema?) but _any_ of these frames are a shibboleth for me, including the "dawn of man" skyscape in frame 1. Possibly I've seen this film too many times.

Fun* trivia: the "doesn't the earth look massively overexposed?" shot in frame 3 was apparently a direct order from Kubrick to the matte painter after he misunderstood how albedo works and [mis-]calculated the earth would look a very pale blue from space. There'd already been shots of the earth from orbit of course, but the Apollo missions showed this to be quite decisively wrong. But I have to give him points for even trying to get that little detail scientifically accurate.

* stdP's style of fun anyway


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 13, 2022)

Framed #186
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I read this before I saw the film


----------



## stdP (Sep 13, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> I read this before I saw the film



Likewise - I think it was the first big-boy sci-fi I ever read as IIRC it had somehow ended up in the kids section of the library. I guess it never occurred to me why people find the "Dave's trip through the monolith" sequence so incomprehensible as a result.


----------



## Epona (Sep 13, 2022)

Frame 2 would have been an absolute giveaway if I hadn't got it on 1.  I have seen it but I cannot express how fucking much I hate this film.  Ugh, no, hate it.

Framed #186
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Plotwords #56
Clues used: 3/12





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 13, 2022)

stdP said:


> Likewise - I think it was the first big-boy sci-fi I ever read as IIRC it had somehow ended up in the kids section of the library. I guess it never occurred to me why people find the "Dave's trip through the monolith" sequence so incomprehensible as a result.


 the sequel is what I remember more vividly, monolith around Jupiter and Jupiter being ignited into a star. I've been impressed with the big lad ever since. I think the scientists say it doesn't have enough mass to make the leap from angry gas giant to star without the aid of mysterious obelisks 


Plotwords #56
Clues used: 1/12





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## stdP (Sep 13, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> the sequel is what I remember more vividly, monolith around Jupiter and Jupiter being ignited into a star. I've been impressed with the big lad ever since. I think the scientists say it doesn't have enough mass to make the leap from angry gas giant to star without the aid of mysterious obelisks



It's a fair amount of extra mass you'd need; Jupiter's about 0.1% solar masses so is a long way from a viable star; even a "failed star" brown dwarf needs about 15-20 times the mass of jupiter to get started. That's at least nine extra monoliths.

I also liked the sequel although it's fair to say it doesn't have quite the visual panache or technical realism of Kubrick as well as some pretty dodgy russian accents


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 13, 2022)

I think I saw it yeeeeeaaaaaaarrrrrrrrs ago, and only that one time summit about a slab of rock, monkeys and a fucking annoying computery robot rings a bell, don't remember there being a funny out takes "blooper reel" either

Framed #186
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 13, 2022)

Framed #186
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Sep 13, 2022)

Framed #186
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Sep 13, 2022)

Framed #186
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 13, 2022)

Framed #186
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Sep 13, 2022)

Think frame 2 should have been 5.
Framed #186
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 13, 2022)

Framed #186
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Dissapointed but not concentrating much


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 13, 2022)

I loathe this film and have still to get to the end of it.  

Why is it sooooooo slooooooow?

Framed #186
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Sep 13, 2022)

Took me three - haven't seen it.

Plotwords took 1.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 13, 2022)

Plotwords #56
Clues used: 2/12





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 14, 2022)

Framed #187
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Should have just gone with the only movie I associate with Calgary in the first guess 🤣


----------



## Raheem (Sep 14, 2022)

Framed #187
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Plotwords #57
Clues used: 1/10





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 14, 2022)

Framed #187
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Plotwords #57
Clues used: 1/10





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## Epona (Sep 14, 2022)

Framed #187
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I only got this because there aren't many films that are about this subject, and the subject became apparent in frame 3.  I don't think I've seen it.

Plotwords #57
Clues used: 4/10





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com
				




Went through a few guesses to get to the answer, there are a lot of films about this subject but I got lucky.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 14, 2022)

Framed #187
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Sep 14, 2022)

Recognised a bobsleigh and John Candy, and vaguely remember hearing ads for the film, but didn't clock it at all. Not seen it.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 14, 2022)

If a three is good enough for DaveCinzano then a three is good enough for me

Framed #187
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 14, 2022)

Framed #187
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 14, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I loathe this film and have still to get to the end of it.
> 
> Why is it sooooooo slooooooow?
> 
> ...


Glad it's not just me! One of those movies that left me with a "why does everyone go on about this?" feeling.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 14, 2022)

Framed #187
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Sep 14, 2022)

Yeah pretty obvious by the 3rd!

Framed #187
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 14, 2022)

Framed #187
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven’t seen it but yeah, the city is the clue


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 14, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Haven’t seen it but yeah, the city is the clue


WHAT! my first fucking guess was Fargo - and that's because it's the only film I know with any connection to Canada


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 14, 2022)

Ant thinking about it, I don't even think that film is set there FFS


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 14, 2022)

It must be because they speak "funny sounding" American


----------



## ska invita (Sep 14, 2022)

stdP said:


> Likewise - I think it was the first big-boy sci-fi I ever read as IIRC it had somehow ended up in the kids section of the library. I guess it never occurred to me why people find the "Dave's trip through the monolith" sequence so incomprehensible as a result.


From what I remember the explanation in the book for what is happening in the sequence (Dave is going through a star gate that takes you across space and time) is not (necessarily) what was meant to be the meaning in the film...Kubrick went out of his way to distance himself from the literal account...although tbh I think he was milking the mystery, rather than having some kind of completely different reality


Elpenor said:


> Haven’t seen it but yeah, the city is the clue


combined with the snow
in 1


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 14, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> WHAT! my first fucking guess was Fargo - and that's because it's the only film I know with any connection to Canada


That was my first thought too but I knew it wasn't actually set in that town.


----------



## Chz (Sep 14, 2022)

Since Eddie the Eagle isn't in the list, it was really the only appropriate guess.
Framed #187
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 14, 2022)

Framed #187
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I was misdirected first.  I went with I, Tonya as my go-to Winter Olympics choice.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 15, 2022)

Framed #188
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Sep 15, 2022)

Framed #188
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Seen it so many times at this point!  Been on one of the freeview film channels quite a lot.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 15, 2022)

Framed #188
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I watched it with a friend but it left me cold - like all of these films.


----------



## stdP (Sep 15, 2022)

Have heard of it, vaguely, but not seen it. Recognised the wrexham dude but that's it. I was only able to take a punt for _Cloverfield_ on the first frame.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 15, 2022)

I dont know why but modern  white US male film stars all look the same to me and their names and faces just blur together into one identikit Chris blob
Chris Evans.....Chris Pratt...Chris Pine....Chris Hemsworth....Id never pick them out of a line up...the leads name in this one isnt Chris but it might as well be


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 15, 2022)

Framed #188
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Never seen it so happy.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 15, 2022)

Framed #188
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not sure how my brain connected that image so well but yh a onesie from some really obscure image.


----------



## Knotted (Sep 15, 2022)

Framed #188
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I know it's highly regarded but I found it unwatchable, only got a few minutes in.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 15, 2022)

Framed #188
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never seen it but I am aware of what the main character looks like.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 15, 2022)

Another one on the 6th frame - don't really care much about this film tbh . . . it's "alright"

Framed #188
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 15, 2022)

actively disliked this film, its smells like an unwashed frat house (i imagine).


----------



## Chz (Sep 15, 2022)

Shows how much it stuck with me, I guess.
Framed #188
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 15, 2022)

One of few films I’ve switched off due to boredom.  
Framed #188
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 16, 2022)

Hah! First in, with an instantly forgettable film. Heard of it, seen it, can barely remember anything about it, although it being something like a remake of something Charlton Heston(??) was in, maybe

Framed #189
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 16, 2022)

Framed #189
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never seen it nor am I ever likely too

Googled Will Smith dog film


----------



## Gromit (Sep 16, 2022)

Didn't get it until the iconic last frame because the first frame successful sent me down a wrong path.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 16, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Didn't get it until the iconic last frame because the first frame successful sent me down a wrong path.


same

As I remember it, an interesting book (of its genre) butchered into a hollywood product


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 16, 2022)

Framed #189
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Dandred (Sep 16, 2022)

[Danny D] [10:57 PM] Framed #189
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Dandred (Sep 16, 2022)

Random Guess, based on it not being on here before and the grain in the film.

Framed #190
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Sep 16, 2022)

Got both today's and yesterday's in three.

Also got today's Plotwords in 6 by a pure fluke choosing a film from the drop-down menu. I've never even vaguely heard of it.


----------



## Epona (Sep 16, 2022)

Framed #189
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




HATED the way they changed the ending from the book, completely ruined the point of it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 17, 2022)

Easy!

Framed #190
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 17, 2022)

Framed #190
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Sep 17, 2022)

An easy oner for me too. Bumpers crunching on concrete is nails-on-a-blackboard for me so the first frame really stuck in my memory. Any of the other frames would have been instant recognition too.

Managed to miss yesterday's but on inspecting the frames I didn't recognise it until the last frame because as others have said it's immensely forgettable (and thankfully all of the frames omitted any of the awful CGI monsters).


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 17, 2022)

Framed #190
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 17, 2022)

A respectable 2, I'll take it

Framed #190
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## blairsh (Sep 17, 2022)

Framed #190
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Sep 17, 2022)

Framed #190
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

I could hear the image which gave it away.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 17, 2022)

Framed #190
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never seen it but 2 cop cars and a robot arm, why not


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 17, 2022)

Framed #190
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Sep 17, 2022)

It's the model of car what did it.
Framed #190
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 17, 2022)

Framed #190
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never seen it.  Never wanted to.


----------



## stdP (Sep 17, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Never seen it.  Never wanted to.



I realise it's not everyone's cup of tea but I regard it as one of the finest films of the 80s. Alongside the completely over the top violence it's a brutal satire of Reaganomics and generally one of the best send-ups of contemporary US culture ever made, all handled with Verhoeven's trademark subtlety. The high camp approach isn't for everyone but it's not just dumb violence.

Edit: d'oh, forgot spoiler tags


----------



## Gromit (Sep 17, 2022)

stdP said:


> I realise it's not everyone's cup of tea but I regard it as one of the finest films of the 80s. Alongside the completely over the top violence it's a brutal satire of Reaganomics and generally one of the best send-ups of contemporary US culture ever made, all handled with Verhoeven's trademark subtlety. The high camp approach isn't for everyone but it's not just dumb violence.


I'd buy that for a dollar!

The real eye opener is when you find out Robocop is meant to be the story of What if Jesus was born in the modern age of kick ass America and adopted their moral code. He comes back from the dead and there's a walks on water scene that are the supposed clues


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 17, 2022)

I love these 3 films from verhoeven, robocop/total recall/starship troopers. Found out that in TR, D. Cronenburg had a work over the script at one point and the mutants are all his addition. Which makes sense


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 17, 2022)

Chz said:


> It's the model of car what did it.
> Framed #190
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> ...



I could have sworn they were more distinctive tbf


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 17, 2022)

Framed #190
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## stdP (Sep 17, 2022)

Gromit said:


> I'd buy that for a dollar!
> 
> The real eye opener is when you find out Robocop is meant to be the story of What if Jesus was born in the modern age of kick ass America and adopted their moral code. He comes back from the dead and there's a walks on water scene that are the supposed clues



Don't forget the mock crucifixion shot as Murphy's shot by Boddicker's gang! As you say, it's a contemporary "80s American Jesus" parable and whilst it sounds improbably corny on paper it suits the film down to a tee.



Artaxerxes said:


> I could have sworn they were more distinctive tbf



IIRC the Taurus was regarded as super-futuristic-looking in the US at the time - being a radical departure from the typical "boxy sedan" that had been a staple until then - but quickly became blandly familiar as the 90s kicked in and other cars adopted similar designs. I don't think I saw the films until the mid-90s by which point it already looked dated.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 18, 2022)

Framed #191
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 18, 2022)

Ummed and ahhed between two films with similar scenes, guessed right 👍


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 18, 2022)

Framed #191
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 18, 2022)

Going on the number of times I’ve watched it I’m suprised i didn’t get it in one 

Framed #191
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Sep 18, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Going on the number of times I’ve watched it I’m suprised i didn’t get it in one



Same with me - got it on two, but as a guess based on the intersection with either desert-ish or US borderland imagery from frame 1 (I guessed _Jarhead_ for the first) and films with private jets. Don't think I would have got it from just frame 3 either, although that puts it firmly in the "Mexico drugs" category. In a film with some fairly striking imagery - Roger Deakins FFS - they appear to have chosen some of the blandest frames possible, at least by my "Not DaveCinzano"-vision.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 18, 2022)

I actually had three real guesses on this one. Normally my mind is a total blank so just click the submit button

Framed #191
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 18, 2022)

Framed #191
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never heard of it!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 18, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #191
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


I’m dimly aware of the name, but couldn’t place the genre, setting or cast.  Zero for me.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 18, 2022)

Stop giving hints you fools.


Framed #191
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 18, 2022)

Framed #191
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2022)

In one! Today is a good day!


----------



## smmudge (Sep 18, 2022)

Framed #191
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Was lucky on the 3rd I thought but defo would have got it in 4 if not!


----------



## Chz (Sep 18, 2022)

Framed #191
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Dandred (Sep 18, 2022)

Too easy

Framed #192
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 18, 2022)

Dandred said:


> Too easy
> 
> Framed #192
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


Enjoying a hol?


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 19, 2022)

Framed #192
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Probably the only one of the classic films of this studio I’ve seen


----------



## stdP (Sep 19, 2022)

Never seen it and never wish to, but frame 4 made today's obvious. I'm happy to say prior guesses included _Heavy Metal_ and _Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind_.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 19, 2022)

Framed #192
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Only ever seen clips.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 19, 2022)

That was a slog 

Framed #192
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 19, 2022)

Framed #192
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 19, 2022)

Framed #192
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Sep 19, 2022)

Framed #192
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it since I was probably 5 or 6, though I remember watching it on repeat. Wow that really pulled out something from deep in my memory, I can only describe it as beyond the purely symbolic and into the emotional 😅


----------



## Chz (Sep 19, 2022)

Easy peasy. 
Framed #192
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 19, 2022)

Don't think I've ever watched this one but the style is very obvious and it's not in the ones I have seen 

Framed #192
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Sep 19, 2022)

Framed #192
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Should have got it in 1


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 19, 2022)

Framed #192
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I fuckin knew that and convinced myself to guess at miyazaki films first


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 19, 2022)

Framed #192
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Inspired/lucky


----------



## Knotted (Sep 19, 2022)

Framed #192
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 19, 2022)

Framed #192
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Sep 19, 2022)

Seen this loads, 1


----------



## Gromit (Sep 20, 2022)

Framed #193
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛

Rushed it.

Should have got it in two.

Peach Tree is a big clue that I didn't read


----------



## stdP (Sep 20, 2022)

In one - one of my favourite action films of the 2010's, and the first frame is one that I think is fairly distinctive if you've seen it - the first establishing shot IIRC. Shame I never got to see it at the cinema as some dunderhead made it 3D-only.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 20, 2022)

Framed #193
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 20, 2022)

Watched it, yet again, just the other day and if Slo-Mo was a real thing I'd definitely try it

Framed #193
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 20, 2022)

Framed #193
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




They reached deep to get the most obscure frames possible for the first two


----------



## smmudge (Sep 20, 2022)

Framed #193
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Loved this film but feel like they've gone for the most boring frames?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 20, 2022)

Framed #193
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 20, 2022)

Nope


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 20, 2022)

Framed #193
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Sep 20, 2022)

Oh, gutted again. I didn't even think of it. That's a film I really need to watch again.
Framed #193
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Sep 20, 2022)

Framed #193
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 20, 2022)

I got it one despite never seeing it. Just thought that's a 



Spoiler



mega city


  straight away.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 20, 2022)

Framed #193
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven't seen it either, but it is easily guessable 

Plotwords #63
Clues used: 3/16





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## Chz (Sep 20, 2022)

Plotwords threw me for a bit because they moved it from the usual author's setting of Maine and I never realised that.


----------



## Knotted (Sep 20, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Nope



People keep guessing that.


----------



## Knotted (Sep 20, 2022)

Framed #193
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 21, 2022)

Framed #194
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Sep 21, 2022)

An educated guess on the sixth frame today. Not seen it but I knew Bill Murray was in some film revolving around golf.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 21, 2022)

Framed #194
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Sep 21, 2022)

Framed #194
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Don't know any films about that


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 21, 2022)

Framed #194
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I bet this is absolutely dreadful now


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 21, 2022)

Fairly sure I've never seen it, but am aware of it, well the title in aware of

Framed #194
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 21, 2022)

Framed #194
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never seen it but it didn’t appear to be the other golf films I could think of (which I also haven’t seen)


----------



## Knotted (Sep 21, 2022)

Framed #194
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not heard of it. Looks kinda fun.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 21, 2022)

Framed #194
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛

Yh I've not seen this
Nope not seen it
Never seen it
Bet it's some arthouse thing
Oh wait. Seen it. Love it. Classic.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 21, 2022)

Always worth googling bill boards and signage 

Framed #194
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 21, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Framed #194
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


It was funny in 1988.....


----------



## Chz (Sep 21, 2022)

Framed #194
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 21, 2022)

Framed #194
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Sep 21, 2022)

Totally random guess. Never seen it, don't really want to 

Framed #194
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I didn't even know that was the topic of that movie 😁


----------



## stdP (Sep 22, 2022)

An easy oner today too - a fairly distinctive scene from a very well-known movie. Don't think I would have got it from frame 2 other than it probably being a Bond-esque gadget thriller of some sort.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 22, 2022)

Framed #195
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Annoyingly only typed the first four characters of the title first time around 🤦


----------



## Dandred (Sep 22, 2022)

Framed #195
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 22, 2022)

Framed #195
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Fuckballs I guessed this for another one a while back and then didn't have the courage of my convictions this time. Could have got a oner!

Zounds!


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 22, 2022)

Probably my favourite DC film

Framed #195
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Sep 22, 2022)

Framed #195
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 22, 2022)

Framed #195
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Poor show but I prefer the Moore films


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 22, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #195
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


🤨


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 22, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #195
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to watch For Your Eyes Only then other day as it popped up on TV. It was dreadful. Completely unwatchable.


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 22, 2022)

Got it in two. I started typing 



Spoiler



No time to die


 and this popped up.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 22, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I tried to watch For Your Eyes Only then other day as it popped up on TV. It was dreadful. Completely unwatchable.


That isn’t a good one tbh, the car chase at the start excepted


----------



## scifisam (Sep 22, 2022)

Framed #195
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




 Never noticed before that Daniel Craig has stubby baby fingers.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 23, 2022)

Never heard of it (some sort of Platoon spoof?)


----------



## stdP (Sep 23, 2022)

On four. The mix of Vietnam-esque footage and the city skyline wrongfooted me for the start (I'd mostly forgotten about this film TBH) but the kid general was unmistakeable.



Elpenor said:


> Never heard of it (some sort of Platoon spoof?)



Essentially a fairly arch spoof of every Vietnam movie ever, with a dollop of "prima donna actors" and some of what I'll generously call ironic light racism on top.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 23, 2022)

Framed #196
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Never seen it so lucky guess.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2022)

Framed #196
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 23, 2022)

Framed #196
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 23, 2022)

Framed #196
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Sep 23, 2022)

Framed #196
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Feel I should know this one. That last frame is sort of famous isn't it?


----------



## Chz (Sep 23, 2022)

Framed #196
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 23, 2022)

Framed #196
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 23, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Framed #196
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


So close, so close, good effort 😘


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 24, 2022)

Framed #197
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 24, 2022)

Framed #197
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it but I recognised it from the trailer / adverts. I have the perception that it’s a film that isn’t as good as it thinks it is, should probably watch it though


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 24, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I have the perception that it’s a film that isn’t as good as it thinks it is


That pretty much sums it up


----------



## stdP (Sep 24, 2022)

A nope from me. Haven't seen it, might possibly have heard of it (I'm not strong with names), but don't think I've ever had any one or thing recommend it to me.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 24, 2022)

Well, that was easy. NND. 

Framed #197
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2022)

Framed #197
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Sep 24, 2022)

Knew I'd seen it around 3-4 but took me ages to remember the name

Framed #197
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 24, 2022)

Framed #197
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never heard of it but from the stills, it looks like something I might want to watch.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 24, 2022)

Framed #197
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Dandred (Sep 24, 2022)

[Danny D] [10:28 PM] Framed #197
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Dandred (Sep 24, 2022)

Framed #198
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Sep 24, 2022)

Failed on both Framed and Plotwords. Haven't seen the first one, but it's on my list - anyone seen it and would recommend it?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 25, 2022)

Framed #198
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Sep 25, 2022)

Another nope - never heard of it.

I see "NND" posted a lot in this context. Can someone explain what it means?


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 25, 2022)

Nope


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 25, 2022)

Framed #198
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I haven't seen it so I cheated on frame 3.  It's much more satisfying when you just get it yourself.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 25, 2022)

nope


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 25, 2022)

Reasonable guess on 1, went in different direction on 2, recognised it on 3 but mixed its name up with a similar film, confused it with a Tom Cruise film on 4, finally remembered the right title on 5 🤣


----------



## Chz (Sep 25, 2022)

Framed #198
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Edit: I've never seen it either. Though it was on Film4 the other night, but I decided I'd rather go to bed early.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 25, 2022)

Well, I've heard of it, just never seen it

Framed #198
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 25, 2022)

stdP said:


> Another nope - never heard of it.
> 
> I see "NND" posted a lot in this context. Can someone explain what it means?



It's one of my abbreviations for Never heard of it, Never seen it, Didn't guess it

I was going through a very bad patch when I first started playing this game and it just saved time


----------



## scifisam (Sep 25, 2022)

Framed #198
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




But!

Plotwords #68
Clues used: 2/15





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 25, 2022)

Framed #198
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Sep 26, 2022)

Today's was a guess on six, I've not seen it and have no wish to because I loathe pretty much everything Wes Anderson has ever done.



High Voltage said:


> It's one of my abbreviations for Never heard of it, Never seen it, Didn't guess it



Thanks  I would prefer the much more self-explanatory NHOINSIDGI though as it trips off the tongue much more easily.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 26, 2022)

Framed #199
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven't seen it in frame 3 gave it away.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 26, 2022)

Yeah same, not seen it but say what you see

Framed #199
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 26, 2022)

Oh I remember this, I avoided it because it looked fucking hideous and still is. 


Didn’t get it.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 26, 2022)

Framed #199
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Took an offspring to see this on holiday one year, didnt fall asleep, at one point there was a scene which had the actual theatre we were watching the film in in the actual film! A fine coincidence.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 26, 2022)

Framed #199
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 26, 2022)

Total blank, even when the title popped up, barely a flicker of recognition of the title

Framed #199
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 26, 2022)

Framed #199
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Preferred the book


----------



## Chz (Sep 26, 2022)

Framed #199
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 26, 2022)

Framed #199
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Sep 27, 2022)

On two today - I don't like the film very much (I think it was made after the point that Jack Black had basically outstayed his welcome?) but I've seen almost everything Linklater's made and for some perplexingly weird reason I remembered the star chart doofer I think - in any case I guessed it on that.

A shame, as I was hoping I'd get to transliterate NHOINSIDGI in to the faux-gaelic _N'hoin Sìdgy_.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 27, 2022)

Framed #200
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 27, 2022)

Framed #200
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Googled again. 
Never seen. Wouldn't ever bother. Looks rubbish. 

I am starting to think that either I really am an insufferable film snob or that there are an awful lot of terrible films in existence.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 27, 2022)

Framed #200
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Sep 27, 2022)

Framed #200
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




From the start it was twanging at my memory strings but I couldn't get the tune


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 27, 2022)

Framed #200
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Found this film annoying from memory


----------



## ska invita (Sep 27, 2022)

One of the best films to come out of the USA in the last twenty years
(in #2)


----------



## Chz (Sep 27, 2022)

Framed #200
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 27, 2022)

got it only after the give away frame


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 27, 2022)

Framed #200
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 27, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #200
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


It's a great film imo. Hangover/ sick off work category.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 27, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> It's a great film imo. Hangover/ sick off work category.


All right...I've put it in my Netflix list for such an occasion....


----------



## stdP (Sep 28, 2022)

In two again today - kicked myself for not getting it on the first one as I recognised it once I knew the film. A classic of its day, shame they never made any sequels.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 28, 2022)

Framed #201
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Reckon that loads of people who normally crap out will get this near enough the start, they seem the type


----------



## stdP (Sep 28, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #201
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



Very surprised to see this result from you! I thought frames three and four were also giveaways, or is this the one film in all of creations you've not seen?!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 28, 2022)

stdP said:


> Very surprised to see this result from you! I thought frames three and four were also giveaways, or is this the one film in all of creations you've not seen?!


Just not really my bag, I've definitely been in a room when it was playing but couldn't say what happened bar a couple of set pieces. I mean my favourite bit isn't actually in it, it's the _Spaced_ homage... That said, I paid cash money to see _Chain Reaction_ in the cinema, so I'm not making claims of great personal taste


----------



## stdP (Sep 28, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Just not really my bag, I've definitely been in a room when it was playing but couldn't say what happened bar a couple of set pieces. I mean my favourite bit isn't actually in it, it's the _Spaced_ homage... That said, I paid cash money to see _Chain Reaction_ in the cinema, so I'm not making claims of great personal taste



I'm in the same boat with _Top Gun_ - I've not seen it, and have no wish to because before it was on my radar I'd already seen it parodied to hell and back, so watching the real thing seemed kinda pointless.

I didn't see it in a cinema, but this makes you the third of only three people I know - me included - who'll admit to having watched _Chain Reaction_. Although I suspect most didn't survive the experience.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 28, 2022)

Only got it at the obvious one, didn't recognise the rest

Framed #201
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 28, 2022)

Framed #201
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 28, 2022)

Framed #201
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Yeah...only got round to watching this recently. It's all right. I think you had to be there at the time...


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 28, 2022)

Well that was embarrassing 

Framed #201
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 28, 2022)

Framed #201
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not a fan of the film, didn’t get the hype


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 28, 2022)

Framed #201
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## paul mckenna (Sep 28, 2022)

Framed #201
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Sep 28, 2022)

D'oh.
Framed #201
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Sep 28, 2022)

I'm another five with Framed. You'd have thought it'd have better scores today.

Totally failed on plotwords. GF got both in two.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 28, 2022)

Framed #201
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Chuffed with that tbf


----------



## Epona (Sep 28, 2022)

Framed #201
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Sep 29, 2022)

Frankly quite amazed at the number who didn't get yesterday's in two or three :O Hats off to those who remembered the alarm clock like I didn't though.

Today's was an easy oner - it's maybe not a great film but contains some very memorable imagery and I recognised the lifejackets straight away. Frame 4 should be a gimme for anyone who has an appreciation of WWII dogfights.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 29, 2022)

Framed #202
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Sep 29, 2022)

Framed #202
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




What stdP said - I thought this film was quite visually impactful (if that is the correct way to describe such a thing) and if you've seen it you'll probably get it on 2 or 3 just because of "the way it looks" even if you don't recognise frame 1


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2022)

Framed #202
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 29, 2022)

Framed #202
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Sep 29, 2022)

Framed #202
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 29, 2022)

Framed #202
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Well whaddaya know!


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 29, 2022)

Framed #202
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 29, 2022)

Framed #202
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Agree that this one was visually impactful, recognised the shot but also the colour of the film used (technical term not right). Seen it a few times and think it’s one of the better war films made tbh


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 29, 2022)

for some reason my first guess what "The Battle of Britain" - something to do with he lifejackets I suppose


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 29, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> for some reason my first guess what "The Battle of Britain" - something to do with he lifejackets I suppose


No definite article in that film's title


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 29, 2022)

Framed #202
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Sep 29, 2022)

Never seen it, so didn't get it. I tried loads of war films, just not that one.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 29, 2022)

Chz said:


> Never seen it, so didn't get it. I tried loads of war films, just not that one.


Same. Never seen it, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2022)

Loads of people here seem to have very specific tastes!


----------



## stdP (Sep 30, 2022)

Not a clue on today's, another never-heard-of.



Elpenor said:


> Agree that this one was visually impactful, recognised the shot but also the colour of the film used (technical term not right). Seen it a few times and think it’s one of the better war films made tbh



Indeed - I'm not sure what film stock was used, but the warm colour cast on the blues and browns especially is very distinctive of the film. The flying/dogfighting sequences in particular look absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 30, 2022)

Framed #203
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Nope


----------



## smmudge (Sep 30, 2022)

Framed #203
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Recognised on 3 then annoyed I didn't recognise 2. No idea what's going on in 1.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 30, 2022)

Framed #203
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




NND


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 30, 2022)

As above, NND

Framed #203
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 30, 2022)

Framed #203
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven't seen it, don't want to.




Spoiler



But only one film I know has dealt with Babylon and I fucking love ancient mesopotamia


----------



## surreybrowncap (Sep 30, 2022)

Nope - quickly flicked through the frames knowing I didn't have a clue.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 30, 2022)

Framed #203
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 30, 2022)

Framed #203
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Sep 30, 2022)

NND


----------



## Knotted (Sep 30, 2022)

No idea but it looks kinda awesome.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 30, 2022)

Knotted said:


> No idea but it looks kinda awesome.


Now you seem like just the kind of smart person who would be interested in some highly discounted - but top quality - tartan paint... Or perhaps I could tempt you with some end-of-line long weights? Maybe some competitively-priced elbow grease?


----------



## scifisam (Sep 30, 2022)

Nope. Might watch it at some point though.

Plotwords took me 10 goes even though I knew it from clue 2, just couldn't remember it.  Which is ironic.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 1, 2022)

Framed #204
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Really thought it was Last of the Mohicans from scene 1, my go to for mountains and mist even though it never is  , but the font on scene 2 was the gimme


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 1, 2022)

Framed #204
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Oct 1, 2022)

Knew I'd seen the first frame somewhere, but seriously, how many movies could that first shot have been from?! Got it on two because the typeface/script is unmistakeably Tolkien-esque and the mention of the party plants it firmly in the opening minutes of the first film. It gets more obvious from there for anyone who's been aware of big movies in the last 20 years (but I suspect some might struggle with the names of which one is which).


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 1, 2022)

Framed #204
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 1, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #204
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


What was that advert?!?!?


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 1, 2022)

My next post, immediately after this one will be a landmark one, the big ten... Probably just call someone a cunt

Framed #204
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 1, 2022)

Framed #204
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 1, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> What was that advert?!?!?


Why was that _film_?!?!?


----------



## smmudge (Oct 1, 2022)

Framed #204
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Did think about it on the first but could have been any of them


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 1, 2022)

Framed #204
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Oct 1, 2022)

I _would_ have gone for the "prequel", but it wasn't in the list so I got it right.
Framed #204
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Oct 1, 2022)

Framed #204
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 1, 2022)

I don't know why films have to have these additional titles. What was wrong with 1, 2 and 3 etc.?



I'll just go outside and shake my fist at the sky for a while


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 2, 2022)

Framed #205
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Had to keep guessing the franchise; not seen them because they are children's films and clearly not realistic as they involve magic (I don’t think I watch any films that aren’t in what would be recognised as our world)


----------



## Epona (Oct 2, 2022)

Framed #205
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Bit of a fan  although this one is probably my least favourite of the franchise


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 2, 2022)

Framed #205
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Felt pretty smug on frame 1 but fuck me if there aren't a lot of them to work through 🤣


----------



## Epona (Oct 2, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #205
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



It's one of those things where if you're familiar with the films, that first scene where Vernon puts the bars on Harry's bedroom window is fairly recognisable as being a plot point from a particular film


----------



## Epona (Oct 2, 2022)

Plotwords was kind to me today too:

Plotwords #75
Clues used: 2/16





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## stdP (Oct 2, 2022)

In one today. Obviously a british suburb in the summer with a portly man putting bars on the windows - so like the Harry Potter film where he's let out from under the stairs, so almost certainly not the first one and probably the second one. Did not have a scooby what the second one was called, but remembere what the first one was called and had an inkling of which the latter ones were, so had a lucky guess on the correct title. It seems others fell in to the same trap and were less lucky than I.



Mrs Miggins said:


> I don't know why films have to have these additional titles. What was wrong with 1, 2 and 3 etc.?
> 
> I'll just go outside and shake my fist at the sky for a while



Apposite of the above; quite possibly you were being rhetorical, but Chap Wot I Know Who Works In Fillums (I asked him this very question since I frequently get confused with names) and he says it's a marketing thing. Apparently people don't like to be reminded they're watching a sequel (or alternatively are less likely to watch a "2" of something if they haven't seen the "1"), but if it's another movie in the same "universe" then it's OK.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 2, 2022)

Framed #205
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 2, 2022)

Framed #205
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 2, 2022)

I gave up working my way through because fuck this franchise.

I'm claiming in one.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 2, 2022)

Framed #205
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



They all blur into 1 so I claim a 1 too


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 2, 2022)

stdP said:


> Apposite of the above; quite possibly you were being rhetorical, but Chap Wot I Know Who Works In Fillums (I asked him this very question since I frequently get confused with names) and he says it's a marketing thing. Apparently people don't like to be reminded they're watching a sequel (or alternatively are less likely to watch a "2" of something if they haven't seen the "1"), but if it's another movie in the same "universe" then it's OK.


I wasn't being entirely serious but that is very interesting! And I can immediately relate that to my own behaviour. The clever little monkeys.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 2, 2022)

Framed #205
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





Artaxerxes said:


> I gave up working my way through because fuck this franchise.
> 
> I'm claiming in one


I'm claiming in 2 for the same reason. Bunch of arse.


Spoiler



I wanted to like these films. I should have liked these films. I am a sucker for a magical children's film. Maybe on a cold Sunday afternoon. I might even have a little cry if I'm hungover....

But these are really quite boring and I was so utterly disappointed with them. The only thing that keeps me watching is the absolutely stellar display of British acting talent. And the costumes. The stories themselves......pah.  Especially the one where they have a "school prom". Fuck me that's dreadful. And quidditch can fuck off as well.

I quite liked the one with the scary underwater stuff where some of them nearly died. But only that specific bit mind.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Oct 2, 2022)

Framed #205
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Oct 2, 2022)

Framed #205
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Maybe if I thought about it a bit more I would have got it in 1


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 2, 2022)

Framed #205
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2022)

smmudge said:


> Framed #205
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. This for me too. 

Framed #205
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Oct 2, 2022)

Didn't get this one. I only watch art house Harry potter films


----------



## scifisam (Oct 2, 2022)

Framed #205
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I really should have got it in two and one was definitely possible in retrospect.

I'm not as cool as you guys - I enjoyed the movies.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 3, 2022)

Framed #206
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




ETA:

I went _ET_ (knew it wasn't, but a ranging answer because pumpkin), then _Napoleon Dynamite_ (knew it wasn't as I saw it again recently, but quirky), then _Hard Candy_ (because _is that Page?_), and finally the right answer, because Page + Wilson.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 3, 2022)

Framed #206
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Think I watched it on a plane and had zero interest or investment in the plot.


----------



## Epona (Oct 3, 2022)

Framed #206
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Oct 3, 2022)

Recognised the actors but have never heard of the film.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 3, 2022)

Framed #206
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




In.your.face.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 3, 2022)

Only got it on the obvious one, saw it once a long time ago, didn't everyone rave about it at the time?

Framed #206
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 3, 2022)

NND 

Framed #206
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 3, 2022)

Framed #206
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Oops. Seen it but just couldn't dredge it up.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 3, 2022)

Framed #206
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Oct 3, 2022)

Framed #206
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Oct 3, 2022)

Four for me. Have seen it, didn't like it much.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 4, 2022)

Shoulda got it on 2  

Framed #207
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 4, 2022)

Framed #207
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Annoying ear worms for everyone now


----------



## stdP (Oct 4, 2022)

Also on three. Guess on one was The Homesman, didn't recognise anything or anyone on 2 but 3 was a giveaway if you remember the shape of the car.

Hated, hated, hated this film as a kid.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 4, 2022)

Framed #207
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 4, 2022)

Framed #207
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Same with me stdP
Absolutely loathe it.


----------



## Epona (Oct 4, 2022)

Framed #207
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 4, 2022)

Another "Shoodah gottitin' too" 

Framed #207
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Oct 4, 2022)

I felt it was obvious from the first 2 but don't feel too bad because I haven't actually seen it

Framed #207
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 4, 2022)

Framed #207
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Yes.  I’d blanked out the dog.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Oct 4, 2022)

Framed #207
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 4, 2022)

Framed #207
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Oct 4, 2022)

Framed #207
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Very easy second frame.


----------



## Chz (Oct 4, 2022)

Framed #207
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## nottsgirl (Oct 4, 2022)

4. It was seriously obvious by then though.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 5, 2022)

Framed #208
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Oct 5, 2022)

Recognised the actors, but never heard of the film. Turns out it's be Terence Malick so chances are if I did see it I'd be asleep before the title sequence.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 5, 2022)

Framed #208
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




NND (aka a High Voltage )


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 5, 2022)

As above

Framed #208
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Oct 5, 2022)

Nope didn't get it today


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 5, 2022)

Framed #208
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Nope. Never even heard of it


----------



## surreybrowncap (Oct 5, 2022)

Framed #208
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Thought it was _Loving Vincent_ from the first frame...


----------



## Chz (Oct 5, 2022)

NND


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2022)

Chz said:


> NND


Pardon?


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 5, 2022)

Framed #208
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Oct 5, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Pardon?


I pardon you.
</RalphFiennes>


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2022)

Chz said:


> I pardon you.
> </RalphFiennes>


What does NND mean?
I’m presuming it doesn’t mean Neonatal Death or National Nut Day


----------



## scifisam (Oct 5, 2022)

Failed on Framed. Have vaguely heard of it and that's it.


----------



## stdP (Oct 5, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> What does NND mean?
> I’m presuming it doesn’t mean Neonatal Death or National Nut Day



I wish it did mean National Nut Day, but the simple fact of the matter is you can't have a _personal_ National Nut Day, nor should you be able to have multiple National Nut Day's a week.









						Framed - daily film guessing game
					

Framed #198 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛  https://framed.wtf  I haven't seen it so I cheated on frame 3.  It's much more satisfying when you just get it yourself.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2022)

stdP said:


> I wish it did mean National Nut Day, but the simple fact of the matter is you can't have a _personal_ National Nut Day, nor should you be able to have multiple National Nut Day's a week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is a National Nut Day though


----------



## stdP (Oct 5, 2022)

I'm aware of National Nut Day - it was also one of the acronyms I found when I was trying to understand what NND meant - but as much as I'd like the two to be interrelated I'd not yet found a way of integrating any sort of nut day in to my Framed routine, as I tend to eat nuts whether I get the film or not.

Perhaps I should force myself to eat a peanut*, which I dislike, every time I don't get the film.

* Not a nut though


----------



## stdP (Oct 6, 2022)

Hate replying to myself so hopefully someone's posted above me by the time I submit this.

Amazingly, on two today. Knew from the first frame that I'd seen it but couldn't place it. Recognised the name on the van in the second somehow and knew it was the Villeneuve film with Jackman and Gyllenhall in it but must have blanked on the name for a good minute - knew it started with a "PR" and was almost going to submit "Predators" when I saw the real name in the list and picked that, which turned out to be right. Don't think I would have got it on 3 or 4 - had forgotten Viola Davis was in it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 6, 2022)

Offbeam guess on 1 (_The Revenant_), got the vibe on 2 (HJ, truck, job, climate).

Framed #209
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Oct 6, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Offbeam guess on 1 (_The Revenant_



I almost put in the same guess as you for the first frame, but didn't because it was on here a few weeks back IIRC.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 6, 2022)

Framed #209
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




It's NND for me!


----------



## smmudge (Oct 6, 2022)

Surprised I got it as I feel I've seen 100 like it on netflix

Framed #209
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 6, 2022)

NND - getting back into my groove again. I was "getting" far too many of these as of late

Framed #209
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 6, 2022)

Framed #209
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Oct 6, 2022)

Nope...
Now a member of the NND crew!!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 6, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> Nope...
> Now a member of the NND crew!!


Blazin' Squad but for movies


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 6, 2022)

Framed #209
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Oct 6, 2022)

I'm another NND (and so's my girlfriend, more surprisingly) It looks like a good cast though, might be worth a try some time.

Also failed plotwords, but I had heard of that one at least.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 6, 2022)

Framed #210
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Gave too strong a clue too early.
It's a quotable classic.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 7, 2022)

POP

Framed #210
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Oct 7, 2022)

Yeah turns out I don't actually remember anything about this film, which I saw once when it came out...

Framed #210
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 7, 2022)

In one due to a glitch in the matrix

Framed #210
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Literally a glitch in the matrix, somehow when I went to the framed tab I have permanently open it showed me frame six, super big, pretty much filled my tablet screen, but didn't count as a guess. Still I'm taken it, crap film mind, not even sure if I've seen it, certainly can't remember anything about it, but, frame six, total gimme


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 7, 2022)

Framed #210
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Only seen this once, and didn’t like it much so pleasantly surprised. There’s a funny story involving this film and a friend who put in on during a date which I can’t quite remember:


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 7, 2022)

Framed #210
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 7, 2022)

Framed #210
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I didn't recognise anything until 5 and I laughed a lot at this film.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Oct 7, 2022)

Framed #210 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ https://framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 7, 2022)

Framed #210
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Oct 7, 2022)

Really feel like I should have got that earlier, but it has been a long time.
Framed #210
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Oct 7, 2022)

Framed #210
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## nottsgirl (Oct 7, 2022)

1!

Woot!


----------



## scifisam (Oct 7, 2022)

Five for me - I haven't seen it. The clues looked very familiar though, so it's probably easy if you have seen it. (GF got it in one. I always share her scores because she's even better than DaveCinzano, in more ways than just movie guessing. obvs, sorry Dave).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 7, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Five for me - I haven't seen it. The clues looked very familiar though, so it's probably easy if you have seen it. (GF got it in one. I always share her scores because she's even better than DaveCinzano, in more ways than just movie guessing. obvs, sorry Dave).


I refuse to rise to such a brazen provocation! 🧐


----------



## stdP (Oct 7, 2022)

In two. Didn't remember the first frame at all and still don't but Mr. Moogberg and his piano-key necktie are rather unmistakeable and it gets more obvious from there.

To those of you who got it in one, do you remember which bit of the film the first frame was from?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 7, 2022)

stdP said:


> In two. Didn't remember the first frame at all and still don't but Mr. Moogberg and his piano-key necktie are rather unmistakeable and it gets more obvious from there.
> 
> To those of you who got it in one, do you remember which bit of the film the first frame was from?


I've never seen it, but I read the vibe correctly is all 🤷


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 7, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I've never seen it, but I read the vibe correctly is all 🤷


ETA

I've checked my records, and it seems I did see it in April 2009, though it clearly didn't leave much of a mark on my grey cells 😁


----------



## stdP (Oct 7, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I've never seen it, but I read the vibe correctly is all 🤷



Impressive vibe-reading skills then, you should get a side-gig as a spirit medium 

Thinking about it, the random concentration of models, Richard Ashcroft and the indoor setting almost certainly marks it as part of the "walk-off" bit but I'm not about to hunt down a copy to try it out...


----------



## ska invita (Oct 7, 2022)

Fashion twats in first frame so guessed it


----------



## stdP (Oct 8, 2022)

Recognised Belmondo and thought it looked like it was probably a Goddard film but I've not seen it and probably wouldn't have been able to remember the title if I had.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 8, 2022)

They've taken it up a notch from the usual fare 

Framed #211
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 8, 2022)

Framed #211
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Non


----------



## Epona (Oct 8, 2022)

Haven't seen it, didn't have the slightest clue


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 8, 2022)

They're taking the fucking piss now it's bad enough with English films

So an unsurprising NND 

Framed #211
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Oct 8, 2022)

Framed #211
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I mean how much can you like movies if you haven't watched a bunch of old French films. Probably not much of a giveaway from the first frame but will spoiler anyway.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 8, 2022)

Framed #211
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





smmudge said:


> I mean how much can you like movies if you haven't watched a bunch of old French films. Probably not much of a giveaway from the first frame but will spoiler anyway.


You're right
I am a fraud


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 8, 2022)

I "walked" from Wordle(?) when the first American spelling cropped up, it's not beyond the realms of possibility for me to do the same from this game


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2022)

Got in four- glad they’re running out of obvious ones. Get rid of the amateurs innit


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 8, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I "walked" from Wordle(?) when the first American spelling cropped up, it's not beyond the realms of possibility for me to do the same from this game


You'll never leave, you're a masochist for this


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 8, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I "walked" from Wordle(?) when the first American spelling cropped up, it's not beyond the realms of possibility for me to do the same from this game


Please stay!! I love how you only know superhero movies


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 8, 2022)

Framed #211
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Oct 8, 2022)

Framed #211
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never even slightly heard of it.


----------



## shambler (Oct 8, 2022)

Nice. I hope they start featuring more world cinema. Don't mind if I've never heard of it - it's something to watch next


----------



## stdP (Oct 9, 2022)

On four today. I've not seen it, but I've only heard of about three films with wossherface in it; only one of them was a late 80s/early 90s military number and I've seen the other two. Took me a good few minutes to remember the title though.



shambler said:


> Nice. I hope they start featuring more world cinema. Don't mind if I've never heard of it - it's something to watch next



Aye, it threw me for a bit as well as it's largely been all anglophone cinema (with a heavy leaning to US-only) for quite a while. I thought at first it was probably a yank film with bits set in Paris. I'll live in hope that my Shaw Brothers box set will come in handy at some point


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 9, 2022)

Framed #212
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Probably should have done better as I watched this around a month ago


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 9, 2022)

Pick it up, guys, there's your principal location right there!

Framed #212
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 9, 2022)

Framed #212
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Oct 9, 2022)

Watched it a few months ago, turns out my memory's alright

Framed #212
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 9, 2022)

Framed #212
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Don't think I've actually seen it but it was pretty famous in its day


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 10, 2022)

Framed #213
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Blindsided myself on 1, took stock on 2, revisited 1 and looked closer and spotted the kicker 👍


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 10, 2022)

Framed #213
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Oct 10, 2022)

On five. Haven't seen it but the context of WWI and running led me to take a guess at the only WWI running film I've heard of.


----------



## Epona (Oct 10, 2022)

Framed #213
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 10, 2022)

stdP said:


> the only WWI running film I've heard of.


Never heard of _Gallipoli_, you flaming gallah?


----------



## stdP (Oct 10, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Never heard of _Gallipoli_, you flaming gallah?



Yes, but I have no idea what it has to do with the film/story/Vangelis' sweaty jockstrap. What's a gallah? :/


----------



## Gromit (Oct 10, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Never heard of _Gallipoli_, you flaming gallah?



That was my first thought then I ended up getting it on 1 anyways.



stdP said:


> What's a gallah? :/


Australian bird. I've seen loads the last two weeks.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 10, 2022)

Framed #213
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 10, 2022)

Another matrix glitch this morning

Framed #213
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 10, 2022)

Framed #213
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Recognisable straight away for me


----------



## smmudge (Oct 10, 2022)

Don't feel like I did well but not seen it

Framed #213
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 10, 2022)

Framed #213
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Pure deduction!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 10, 2022)

Framed #213
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Pick it up, guys, there's your principal location right there!
> 
> Framed #212
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


I thought it was Midsommar from that first shot!


----------



## Gromit (Oct 10, 2022)

Framed #214
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Klaatu barada nikto. Easy!
Damn you red herring!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 10, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought it was Midsommar from that first shot!


YOU CAN'T HANDLE ÄTTESTUPA!


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 11, 2022)

Framed #214
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never seen it but it seemed obvious


----------



## Epona (Oct 11, 2022)

Framed #214
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Oct 11, 2022)

An easy oner if you've seen it...



Elpenor said:


> Never seen it but it seemed obvious



...as the fairly distinctive statue in the first frame becomes a killer robot thing at the end. And the frames after that are even easier.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 11, 2022)

Framed #214
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not sure you can read the first frame correctly if you're not familiar with the film - more one you know or you don't


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 11, 2022)

Despite the obvious frame one gimme, it's not Ironman or Ironman 2 or, biggest surprise of all, Ironman 3

Framed #214
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Oct 11, 2022)

seen it but dont remember the frame one statue 
its interesting how this family of filmmakers and actors really broke through in the USA. Almost bigger there than here


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 11, 2022)

Framed #214
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 11, 2022)

And yes, I have seen it, twice. Once quite recently, in fact. I'm not really a detail kinda person tending to have more of a high level, over view of "stuff"


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 11, 2022)

Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




This was a crap film


----------



## ska invita (Oct 11, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Framed - The daily movie guessing game
> 
> 
> Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!
> ...


a bit disappointing aye


----------



## Knotted (Oct 11, 2022)

Framed #214
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




look closely


----------



## surreybrowncap (Oct 11, 2022)

Framed #214 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ https://framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Oct 11, 2022)

Heard of it, never seen it.

Framed #214
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 11, 2022)

Framed #214
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 11, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I'm not really a detail kinda person


You don’t say


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 11, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Framed - The daily movie guessing game
> 
> 
> Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!
> ...


Starts off well then just descends into rubbish.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 11, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Starts off well then just descends into rubbish.



Feels somehow self indulgent, doesn’t quite manage to be the sane as the others.




Spoiler



I’m wondering if it’s because Pegg plays the role Nick would normally play, the charming kind of gross party animal and Pegg just isn’t that interesting or charismatic and has only become less so since he went full Hollywood


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 11, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Feels somehow self indulgent, doesn’t quite manage to be the sane as the others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly....it feels to me like two different ideas mashed together and it just doesn't really work in the end. You are spot on about Pegg though


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 12, 2022)

Framed #215
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 12, 2022)

Clue:

It's none of these 🤣


----------



## stdP (Oct 12, 2022)

Oddly enough I thought of Seven as my first guess as well although I knew it wasn't it. The only thing the second frame reminded me of was the weird fighty ceiling robot from Lynch's Dune.

On three for me - I've no idea where in the film the first two frames come from - I've only half-watched it once, many moons ago, and likely through a fug of organic chemicals, and it turns out there's three of these films so I guess I lucked out with the first one. I don't know why or how I remember the fabric of his trouser leg so well but there it was.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 12, 2022)

Delighted and proud to have taken this many guesses, awful film

Framed #215
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 12, 2022)

Framed #215
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				







Spoiler



Yeah fabric was the clincher.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Oct 12, 2022)

Framed #215
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Yeah - the boots and the trousers....


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 12, 2022)

Framed #215
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Might have done better if not played this just as I woke up


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 12, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> . . . Might have done better if not played this just as I woke up


My day starts with being woken up by cat(s) at far too early in the morning

Try and get my eyes working, reach for tablet, do "the birthdays", then straight into Framed, after that I catch up with any Beau of the Fifth (YouTube) uploads that I missed the night before. That's pretty much every day starting right there


----------



## smmudge (Oct 12, 2022)

Bit embarrassing, actually I skipped the first 2 then started putting in James Bond films, and when they didn't come up and I couldn't think of any more I put in this one

Framed #215
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 12, 2022)

Framed #215
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Oct 12, 2022)

Framed #215
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 12, 2022)

Framed #215
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Glad I didn't have to go through the but which one out of the 3 is it thing


----------



## scifisam (Oct 12, 2022)

Framed #215
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




The first frame doesn't look like that movie at all.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 12, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> My day starts with being woken up by cat(s) at far too early in the morning
> 
> Try and get my eyes working, reach for tablet, do "the birthdays", then straight into Framed, after that I catch up with any Beau of the Fifth (YouTube) uploads that I missed the night before. That's pretty much every day starting right there


It’s a miracle you do so well


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 13, 2022)

Framed #216
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Feel like I should have seen this, but I haven’t


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 13, 2022)

Framed #216
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Oct 13, 2022)

A big fat zilch from me, never heard of it. But it looks dreadful.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 13, 2022)

A big fat NND for me

Framed #216
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 13, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #216
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


Same
Framed #216
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 13, 2022)

Shocking scenes from the squad, their coach really is going to have to rethink things if they are to avoid relegation


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 13, 2022)

Framed #216
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 13, 2022)

stdP said:


> A big fat zilch from me, never heard of it. But it looks dreadful.


It is.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 14, 2022)

Framed #217
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 14, 2022)

Framed #217
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Should have done better I think


----------



## stdP (Oct 14, 2022)

Also on two - Up, also from Pixar, was my first guess - a fairly distinct visual style.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 14, 2022)

Framed #217
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 14, 2022)

Five is obviously the new one. Knowing the answer without appearing too needy

Framed #217
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Oct 14, 2022)

Framed #217
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Thought of it earlier and should have put it in 2 instead of skipping. Same first guess as stdP


----------



## paul mckenna (Oct 14, 2022)

Let's enter "Untouchables" 5 times shall we


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 14, 2022)

paul mckenna said:


> Let's enter "Untouchables" 5 times shall we


It's the Chicago way 🤷


----------



## Chz (Oct 14, 2022)

Same artistic style, but I guessed the _other_ one.
Framed #217
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Oct 14, 2022)

Should have been better. Bet my GF will get it in one.

Framed #217
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Oct 14, 2022)

Plotwords #87
Clues used: 5/16





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## nottsgirl (Oct 14, 2022)

5.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 15, 2022)

The really unneedy folk in this game just go for plain old NND

Framed #218
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I suspect it’s the sort of film I’d not even watch on a plane if there was nothing else left.


----------



## stdP (Oct 15, 2022)

On six today, basically as a Roy Walker. I'm very dimly aware of the film's existence but I'm even less inclined to remember it now and will likely go to my grave never knowing its no doubt thrilling conclusion.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 15, 2022)

Framed #218
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Oct 15, 2022)

Framed #218
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I thought it was a harrowing war film. I put in come and see ffs!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 15, 2022)

stdP said:


> On six today, basically as a Roy Walker. I'm very dimly aware of the film's existence but I'm even less inclined to remember it now and will likely go to my grave never knowing its no doubt thrilling conclusion.




Five and yes the same sentiments


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 15, 2022)

A proud NND today, well . . . maybe, I've heard of it, maybe . . . looks crap though

Framed #218
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2022)

Ha, didn’t work it out til I saw Voigt. I thought it was Fitzcarraldo at first!


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 15, 2022)

Framed #218
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Oct 15, 2022)

Embarrassed that it took me 6, because I've seen it at least 7 times. Though admittedly not recently. I think it's good fun, though I wouldn't call it a good film.


----------



## paul mckenna (Oct 15, 2022)

The films are definitely getting a bit more obscure


----------



## nottsgirl (Oct 15, 2022)

5.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 15, 2022)

Framed #218
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Oct 15, 2022)

Six for me. My ridiculous GF got it in one.

Plotwords pissed me off because  it didn't recognise twelve as a word.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Six for me. My ridiculous GF got it in one.
> 
> Plotwords pissed me off because  it didn't recognise twelve as a word.


It did for me!


----------



## scifisam (Oct 15, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> It did for me!



How weird! My GF put it in as 12, rather than twelve, and that worked fine


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2022)

scifisam said:


> How weird! My GF put it in as 12, rather than twelve, and that worked fine


I wrote 12 Years A Slave and it came up as an option


----------



## Epona (Oct 15, 2022)

Actually saw this at the cinema when it first came out

Framed #218
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Oct 15, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I wrote 12 Years A Slave and it came up as an option



Yeah, that's 12, not Twelve.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Yeah, that's 12, not Twelve.


Yes, sorry. That’s what I meant


----------



## stdP (Oct 16, 2022)

An easy oner today for me as it's one of my favourite films and I must have seen it at least 30 times. Also with a very distinct look to the cinematography with a similar richness to the blues and tans that was visible in _Dunkerkew_ even if it was with a different cinematograpger.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 16, 2022)

Got it at the obvious point

Framed #219
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Oddly I don’t think I’ve seen this or at least if I have it was 20+ years ago and I fell asleep during


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 16, 2022)

Saw it in the cinema when it came out, watched it again a couple of weeks ago 👍

Framed #219
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 16, 2022)

Yep, just somehow knew it from the shot and colour grading, one of my favourite films.

Framed #219
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 16, 2022)

A good, solid NND this morning

Framed #219
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Oct 16, 2022)

At the obvious point for me too

Framed #219
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 16, 2022)

Never seen it

Framed #219
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 16, 2022)

Framed #219
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Oct 16, 2022)

Framed #219
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I have seen it but, ironically, don't remember much about it. (GF took three).


----------



## Chz (Oct 16, 2022)

Haven't seen it since it came out on DVD. Obvious point is obvious.
Framed #219
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## nottsgirl (Oct 16, 2022)

3. Woot.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 16, 2022)

Framed #219
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Fuck fuck fuck!!! I bloody knew it but just could think of it. I recognised the first fucking frame! Zounds!


----------



## stdP (Oct 17, 2022)

A guess on 5 today as I recognised Buschemi and wondered if he'd just taken out a new mortgage at the time. Seen this film twice; despised it the first time sober and was surprised to find myself feeling physically sick the second time after indulging in some psychoactive chemicals that I thought might make it more bearable.



Artaxerxes said:


> Never seen it



Well worth a watch in my humble, and completely biased, opinion.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 17, 2022)

Framed #220
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 17, 2022)

Framed #220
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Oct 17, 2022)

Haven't seen it, got lucky again

Framed #220
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2022)

Framed #220
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Oct 17, 2022)

Framed #220
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## paul mckenna (Oct 17, 2022)

Framed #220
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Oct 17, 2022)

Dire film, recognised the first frame instantly.

Framed #220
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 18, 2022)

Framed #221
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Oct 18, 2022)

A lucky oner for me - I've never seen this one but I recognised Cary Elwes, and knew this wasn't _The Princess Bride_ or _Men in Tights_, so took a punt on the only other film I'm aware of him being in, and seemingly guessed the right number. Don't think I would have got it from anything other than the first frame.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 18, 2022)

I failed - I've never actually seen it, and despite recognising everyone in it, they'd all been in other films that sort of matched.

Got Plotwords in three though. (GF one for Framed, three for plotwords).


----------



## smmudge (Oct 18, 2022)

Framed #221
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




On the obvious one and lucky it wasn't any of the sequels


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 18, 2022)

NND but hardly surprising as it comes from a part of the film world I would never go to

Framed #221
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 18, 2022)

Framed #221
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Haven't seen but am very aware of it.
At least I've got one after a bad run the last few days. I mean not getting Memento was bloody shameful!


----------



## Chz (Oct 18, 2022)

Framed #221
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 18, 2022)

Framed #221
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 18, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I mean not getting Memento was bloody shameful!


What do you mean? You got it in two! Don't you remember? You said 'The first frame was a bit too generic, but everything clicked in the second'.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 18, 2022)

Framed #221
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Have never seen it and don't recognise any of the images.

Plotwords was four, though, and could have been less.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 18, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> What do you mean? You got it in two! Don't you remember? You said 'The first frame was a bit too generic, but everything clicked in the second'.


Didn't tattooo it on myself though did I?? That's my mistake right there.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 19, 2022)

Bloody hell, watched this bare weeks ago 🤦

Framed #222
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Oct 19, 2022)

El zilcherino from me. Recognised the actors but have never heard of the film (but have heard of the ship in question).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 19, 2022)

stdP said:


> El zilcherino from me. Recognised the actors but have never heard of the film (but have heard of the ship in question).


We could do that thing like in that film with Andie MacDowell and Gérard Depardieu where they get married so he can get an American work permit.

_A green card?_

Yeah. What's it called?

_I don't know._


----------



## stdP (Oct 19, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> We could do that thing like in that film with Andie MacDowell and Gérard Depardieu where they get married so he can get an American work permit.
> 
> _A green card?_
> 
> ...



Andie MacDowell famously can't tell whether it's raining or not though, so I'd take any advice from her with a big pinch of salt.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 19, 2022)

To all intents and purposes another NND 

Framed #222
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 19, 2022)

Framed #222
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen I'm afraid


----------



## smmudge (Oct 19, 2022)

Same for me

Framed #222
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Oct 19, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Bloody hell, watched this bare weeks ago 🤦
> 
> Framed #222
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> ...


also 4 .... really need to see this sometime ...how is it holding up Dave?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 19, 2022)

ska invita said:


> also 4 .... really need to see this sometime ...how is it holding up Dave?


I've only seen it the once. Still, it's an interesting story, but it feels very much handled in a way it wouldn't be today, with a non-2022 dramatic focus. In addition quite episodic, and with an uneven tone; not the director's best work I'd say.


----------



## stdP (Oct 20, 2022)

Another one I've never heard of today. Some Disney crap by the looks of it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 20, 2022)

Framed #223
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 20, 2022)

Framed #223
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Another gigantic movie that I haven't seen 

But I'm not a child, I don't have children and the songs in these Disney films are dreadful so why would I?


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 20, 2022)

By the time I'd got to frame 6 I just wanted it to end so couldn't even be arsed putting in the pretty obvious last frame gimme. My usual progression. Each new day starting with hope and optimism, getting quickly dashed, then seeking a quick and painless end in time for tomorrow. Every. Fucking. Day. </sigh>

Framed #223
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 20, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #223
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩
> 
> 
> ...



Same

Framed #223
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Oct 20, 2022)

1


----------



## surreybrowncap (Oct 20, 2022)

Framed #223
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Oct 20, 2022)

Framed #223
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Oct 20, 2022)

I know Disney movies aren't for everyone. I mean, I don't like superhero films either. But I'm _aware_ of the Marvel films that earned well over $1B, same as I'd expect people are aware of this one.
Framed #223
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Oct 20, 2022)

Not seen it but I just typed in the word that I knew to be a film title that came to mind as I looked at the first frame

Framed #223
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 20, 2022)

Doh 
Framed #223
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 20, 2022)

My first guess was 'the thing'. . . then I saw it was a cartoon.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 20, 2022)

Got it in one. Haven't seen it but it had to be either that or Happy Feet.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 21, 2022)

A spanglechick oner

Framed #224
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Oct 21, 2022)

Quite happy that I've managed to never hear of a film that apparently literally everyone knows about again 

Another zero for me today. Have heard of the film but never seen it as it's apparently a musical and is thus going to be about as much fun as root canal work on an un-anaesthetised rollercoaster.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 21, 2022)

Framed #224
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Wooo!!


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 21, 2022)

Framed #224
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Oct 21, 2022)

Framed #224
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 21, 2022)

I am not particularly familiar with the film, but the second picture is a dead giveaway. 
Framed #224
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Oct 21, 2022)

Framed #224
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 21, 2022)

Not got any of them this week


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 21, 2022)

stdP said:


> Quite happy that I've managed to never hear of a film that apparently literally everyone knows about again
> 
> Another zero for me today. Have heard of the film but never seen it as it's apparently a musical and is thus going to be about as much fun as root canal work on an un-anaesthetised rollercoaster.


That's some going to have never even heard of this film!


----------



## Chz (Oct 21, 2022)

Framed #224
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Oct 21, 2022)

Framed #224
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 21, 2022)

Framed #224
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Oct 21, 2022)

Seen it about 80 times (probably literally) because a childhood friend loved it and we watched it every day for a few months, then I've watched it at least one a year since.

Still missed the first fucking frame

Framed #223
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Oct 21, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> That's some going to have never even heard of this film!



My links to what I'll laughably call the real world thankfully grow ever more tenuous and abstract


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 22, 2022)

Framed #225
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 22, 2022)

Shoulda gone with my gut instinct 🤷


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 22, 2022)

Oooh yeah, a good film 

Framed #225
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 22, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Shoulda gone with my gut instinct 🤷






Spoiler



Almost went Wargames


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 22, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Almost went Wargames


I would have but it wasn't on autofill


----------



## stdP (Oct 22, 2022)

Made the same mistake as others and went with War Games- wow that I think of it I'm not even sure if I can remember a chess game in it-  hence a two today.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 22, 2022)

My thanks to the stop frame Pingu animation otherwise I wouldn't have had a clue

Framed #225
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 22, 2022)

Framed #225
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




A respectable 3


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 22, 2022)

Framed #225
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not letting the side down


----------



## smmudge (Oct 22, 2022)

Not sure I've seen this

Framed #225
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2022)

WTF
Just the other day I stuck this film in when the answer was Frozen. 
Today it took me four guesses.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 22, 2022)

NND for me today. But I do know that War Games doesn't have chess, just noughts and crosses.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 22, 2022)

Framed #225
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Oct 22, 2022)

Framed #225
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 23, 2022)

Seen this twice but found the clues quite hard. 

Framed #226
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Oct 23, 2022)

Framed #226
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never seen it. The first frame looked way older than it is


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 23, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Framed #226
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


100%


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 23, 2022)

Grind 4 life 👍

Framed #226
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 23, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Framed #226
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


I remember getting similarly coldcocked by the _Joker_ first frame, so was wary of doing the same this time. Jewelry store led me to _Uncut Gems_; I gave the Safdie vibe a second shot in 2 with _Good Time_ (the mug to me shouted 2000s bare minimum); frame 3 just called for a modernish movie with aspects set in the TV/movie world and it was the first one that jumped into my head.


----------



## stdP (Oct 23, 2022)

Never seen or heard of today's, so a zero again.



scifisam said:


> Never seen it. The first frame looked way older than it is



Agreed, I guessed _Midnight Cowboy_ for the first frame for whatever reason.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 23, 2022)

As soon as I read DaveCinzano's "grind 4 life" my heart sank and I resigned myself to another NND 

Framed #226
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 23, 2022)

I was with DaveCinzano on the jewellery store  misdirection but decided not to guess that


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 23, 2022)

OK. My thought process, if you can call it that, went something like:-
`American Gangster
Fuck knows - something with a kid in - blank
Hidden figures - it's not but it's a guess
Another fucking kid - I don't like kids - what's that Kramer film? It's not that, fuck it
What? Some one reading - that's not a clue
That looks like matey out of Robin Hood, it's not Robin Hood and it's not Die Hard`


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 23, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> As soon as I read DaveCinzano's "grind 4 life" my heart sank


Not an uncommon response to my posting 🤷


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 23, 2022)

Framed #226
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I knew what it was on the last frame but thought it was called Scenes from a Marriage and couldn't be arsed to Google.

It's a funny one this. I haven't seen it but people say it's good. I think it probably is good but it seems like it would just be upsetting to me so I haven't wanted to watch it. I'm done with wanting to watch something that's going to make me cry.  I've done enough crying.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 23, 2022)

Framed #226
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never heard of it


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 23, 2022)

Framed #226
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Very lucky guess as not seen it!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> A spanglechick oner
> 
> Framed #224
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...





scifisam said:


> Seen it about 80 times (probably literally) because a childhood friend loved it and we watched it every day for a few months, then I've watched it at least one a year since.
> 
> Still missed the first fucking frame
> 
> ...


Anyone remember what it was??


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2022)

Today:  
Framed #226
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Recognised the star, but the location was sending me elsewhere.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 23, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Framed #226
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


You are fucking shitting me


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 23, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Today:
> Framed #226
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> ...


See above


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 23, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Anyone remember what it was??


Grease 👍


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 23, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> You are fucking shitting me


First I worked out which country.

Then I pondered on all the films I haven't seen because I haven't been to the flicks for 2 years.

Then I thought about 



Spoiler



mundane,  ordinary life event films


 because that's what it looked like. But this was all to just come up with a title to get me started. Just got lucky.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 24, 2022)

Framed #227
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Oct 24, 2022)

Not seen today's either but 6 made it obvious it was one of the films of the franchise that had six films in it the last time I paid attention to it so judging by the age I took a (seemingly correct) punt.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 24, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #226
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


Yes agree with this - I’ve seen it twice, first time just as my own was imploding and while it’s a good film it shows some pretty horrible moments in peoples lives. Second time it wasn’t so raw but it still made me think back to moments I’d rather forget


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 24, 2022)

Framed #227
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Back on form. Thought it could be any teen film of that time until the last clip when I thought it was one of the other franchises of this genre. I don’t watch stuff like this as it’s too scary for me, I much prefer a more relaxing war film with people being blown up in a more civilised fashion instead


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2022)

Hadn't even heard of yesterdays one!

Todays though, it's not really my sort of thing, but I knew what it was.

Framed #227
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 24, 2022)

Yesterdays should be on Netflix I think


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 24, 2022)

Framed #227
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 24, 2022)

Framed #227
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Recognised that frame immediately even though I think I've only actually seen this once, about a million years ago. Maybe I've seen that image multiple times as a clip.

It didn't really make a huge impression on me despite it being a genre that I like and the main character being so celebrated.

Might give it a whirl tonight. It's on Prime and the Gentleman is on nights.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 24, 2022)

The 1958 series 62 Caddy, what a great looking car! 

Framed #227
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 24, 2022)

I’ve never seen it. Might pay to do so today.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 24, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #227
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


The one on prime is a remake.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 24, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> The one on prime is a remake.


No way! Booooooooo!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 24, 2022)

Looks like I can rent the original for £3.49.

And I didn't know Johnny Depp was in it.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 24, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I’ve never seen it. Might pay to do so today.


i only saw it for the first time about 4 or 5 years ago - i thought its brilliant - also right up there with the feminist fightback heroines of sigourney weaver in aliens and sarah connor in terminator 2 <she is the star of the show in this film>


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 24, 2022)

ska invita said:


> i only saw it for the first time about 4 or 5 years ago - i thought its brilliant - also right up there with the feminist fightback heroines of sigourney weaver in aliens and sarah connor in terminator 2 <she is the star of the show in this film>


Right I'm definitely in for this tonight.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 24, 2022)

A shameful six for me. I liked those movies as a kid but haven't seen them since I was about 14.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 24, 2022)

Didn't get it until the last frame, I never finished it to be honest gave up halfway through just not a horror fan.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 25, 2022)

Framed #228
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Oct 25, 2022)

A fail again for me today as it appears to be yet another of those damned superhero movies which I find about as entertaining as being forced to masturbate over a picture of Piers Morgan using nothing but a month-dead hedgehog.



scifisam said:


> A shameful six for me. I liked those movies as a kid but haven't seen them since I was about 14.



I think the only one of those I've seen (and hence knowing about the number in the franchise) was when they made a big deal of renting out the 6th instalment for us to watch on their birthday. Even as a fairly wee nipper I found _Ghostbusters II_ more scary than this. As I recall it had some dogshit 3D in it for what was optimistically called the finale


----------



## scifisam (Oct 25, 2022)

stdP said:


> A fail again for me today as it appears to be yet another of those damned superhero movies which I find about as entertaining as being forced to masturbate over a picture of Piers Morgan using nothing but a month-dead hedgehog.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only one of those I've seen (and hence knowing about the number in the franchise) was when they made a big deal of renting out the 6th instalment for us to watch on their birthday. Even as a fairly wee nipper I found _Ghostbusters II_ more scary than this. As I recall it had some dogshit 3D in it for what was optimistically called the finale



The first one did have some scary elements, I think - later ones just became pure comedy. I didn't find the first one scary as a kid ,but I was one of those kids that could have watched Saw without any issues.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 25, 2022)

Even with the frame 3 gimme it's still not a guarantee given there's about a million makes, remakes and re-boots

Framed #228
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 25, 2022)

Framed #228
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




As said above really.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 25, 2022)

Framed #228
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Well that was a lucky guess! And the predictive list filled in the full title.

Obviously I haven't seen it and I feel kind of dirty for getting it as it's one of THOSE movies


----------



## Chz (Oct 25, 2022)

From total "wtf even is that?" on frame 2, to complete giveaway on frame 3. Seriously.
Framed #228
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 25, 2022)

Framed #228
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Third did indeed make it obvious (well one of the genre but it was only one that came up in search)


----------



## Epona (Oct 25, 2022)

Framed #228
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 25, 2022)

Framed #228
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 25, 2022)

Twosday for me. The second frame is obviously a relatively common trope, but for whatever reason it was pretty familiar as being from the film in question.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 25, 2022)

Framed #228
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Did it this morning and can't even remember the film haha


----------



## scifisam (Oct 25, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Framed #228
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> Third did indeed make it obvious (well one of the genre but it was only one that came up in search)



Same. Haven't actually seen this one.

Framed #228
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 26, 2022)

Framed #229
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




In my defence I’m too tired to think properly at present


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2022)

Framed #229
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 26, 2022)

Framed #229
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven't seen it but the final frame is pretty obvious.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2022)

Gosh! Well, I doesn't expect that one to pop up

Framed #229
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 26, 2022)

Right theme, went for wrong examples

Framed #229
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Oct 26, 2022)

NND for me.


----------



## paul mckenna (Oct 26, 2022)

Framed #229
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



As my sister says, anything with Tom Brady Hardy has her slipping off her seat


----------



## surreybrowncap (Oct 26, 2022)

paul mckenna said:


> Framed #229
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think the NFL star was in this.....


----------



## paul mckenna (Oct 26, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> I don't think the NFL star was in this.....


Hardy!


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2022)

paul mckenna said:


> As my sister says, anything with Tom Brady Hardy has her slipping off her seat


Isn't that too much information from your sister, like


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 27, 2022)

Framed #230
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Oct 27, 2022)

Didn't bother commenting on yesterday's as it was another movie I'd not seen or heard of, and as it turns out is about someone I've never heard of as well.

Yet another zero today for me. Frame 5 made it obvious it was a musical, and thus I'd almost certainly either never seen it or gnawed my own leg off to distract from the pain, but it is one that I've heard of.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 27, 2022)

Framed #230
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Raheem (Oct 27, 2022)

Framed #230
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Lucky guess.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 27, 2022)

A feisty red-haired young orphan once told me that when times were tough, she would comfort eat her favourite food, fatty lumps of pig leg. 

"My," I said, "isn't that quite tough? It doesn't strike me as a particularly tender cut!"

Whereupon she reached into her back pocket to produce possibly the gnarliest-looking, most brutishly-serrated implement ever I laid eyes on my whole life.

"What on earth is that?" I exclaimed, horrified...

"Isn't it obvious?" she countered, "it's a lard hock knife."


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2022)

Framed #230
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2022)

I love ya tomorrow, you're only a daaaay aaaa waaaaay


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 27, 2022)

Framed #230
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Oct 27, 2022)

Didn't get yesterdays, good guess today

Framed.wtf#230
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## paul mckenna (Oct 27, 2022)

meh. These old'uns are ruining my average

Framed #230
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Oct 27, 2022)

Didn't really like it, but it is memorable.
Framed #230
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 27, 2022)

After "researching" the first frame, I'm not counting today's so a big, fat, zero for me


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 27, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> A feisty red-haired young orphan once told me that when times were tough, she would comfort eat her favourite food, fatty lumps of pig leg.
> 
> "My," I said, "isn't that quite tough? It doesn't strike me as a particularly tender cut!"
> 
> ...


That is atrocious by the way 🤣


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 27, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> That is atrocious by the way 🤣


Atrocious?! 

That's not atrocious...


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 27, 2022)

Framed #230
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 27, 2022)

Frame one is too much of a gizzit

Framed #230
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2022)

Framed #230
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Oct 27, 2022)

Framed #230
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 27, 2022)

Framed #230
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Keeping it real


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 28, 2022)

Framed #231
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Yay, got it at the obvious point


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 28, 2022)

Framed #231
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 28, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Yay, got it at the obvious point


Was frame 3 too subtle for you?


----------



## stdP (Oct 28, 2022)

Not seen it or heard of this particular incarnation, but on 3, at the presumably obvious point I guess. Rather curious that there's a film simply called "The Muppets" when I'm fairly sure there's been several other muppets movies preceding it.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 28, 2022)

Framed #231
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 28, 2022)

Framed #231
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 28, 2022)

Framed #231
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Oh for heaven's sake! Why did I not just guess the obvious thing?!


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 28, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Was frame 3 too subtle for you?


Yes!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 28, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh for heaven's sake! Why did I not just guess the obvious thing?!


what did you guess instead?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 28, 2022)

ska invita said:


> what did you guess instead?


_The Seventh Seal_


----------



## surreybrowncap (Oct 28, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> _The Seventh Seal_


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2022)

Framed #231
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Oct 28, 2022)

I don't think it's a spoiler to say that zooming in a bit on frame one is helpful.
Framed #231
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 28, 2022)

Chz said:


> I don't think it's a spoiler to say that zooming in a bit on frame one is helpful.
> Framed #231
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> ...


It's a clever pic pick, as what you are talking about is camouflaged if you aren't already tuned in to seeing it 👍


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2022)

Predictably 
Framed #231
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 28, 2022)

ska invita said:


> what did you guess instead?


 Nothing....I don't guess when I don't know....I just put a number or a letter in.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 28, 2022)

Framed #231
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Shoulda been a one - I saw them in the first pic but didn't realise there was a movie with that actual title


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 29, 2022)

Framed #232
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Saw it once and like a lot of American comedy films didn’t find it that funny 

Think this is popular with young people so expect no one else to get it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 29, 2022)

Framed #232
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




❌ The Wedding Guest [Bridesmaids not available, no other 'Wedding' titles cropped up]
❌ Raising Arizona [scoping guess]
❌ Sleepless in Seattle [Jesus Christ you need glasses]
✅ The Hangover [HEY I RECOGNISE THAT DUDE!]


----------



## stdP (Oct 29, 2022)

Got this on 4 as I recognised the car and the chubby bearded chap; wedding cake and Las Vegas setting were ultimately superfluous.

Much like Elpenor I know a bunch of people who've raved about it (and watched it on the basis of that) but I didn't find it very funny. Classic combo of "HAHA MEN ALWAYS HAVE SEX WITH THINGS", "HAHA HE'S PROBABLY MENTALLY ILL", "HAHA SOME MISOGYNY, HOMOPHOBIA AND RACIAL STEREOTYPES" and "HAHA A RAPIST CAMEO". A frat-boy "comedy" that thinks it's much more cleverly written than it is. An Adam Sandler movie but with the writers taking slightly better quality cocaine.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 29, 2022)

Vaguely aware of the films title and that's about it

Framed #232
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 29, 2022)

Framed #232
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 29, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #232
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Same guesses as you! Almost.

The Wedding
Singer for 1. Not actually on the list. Nowt for 2 - could be anything. Sleepless in Seattle for 3. Why??? Just nothing else came to mind. I knew it was wrong but hey.....


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 29, 2022)

Framed #232
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Oct 29, 2022)

Different guesses to some of you, but same result. (I tried Palm Springs for the first guess)
Framed #232
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 29, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #232
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...





High Voltage said:


> Framed #232
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...





kalidarkone said:


> Framed #232
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...



The Kool Kidz R Bak


----------



## smmudge (Oct 29, 2022)

Didn't get it today, knew this film would come up at some point and I wouldn't get it!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 29, 2022)

Not seen it but aware of the beard from posters...6


----------



## scifisam (Oct 29, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Same guesses as you! Almost.
> 
> The Wedding
> Singer for 1. Not actually on the list. Nowt for 2 - could be anything. Sleepless in Seattle for 3. Why??? Just nothing else came to mind. I knew it was wrong but hey.....



Similar for me - was going to go for the wedding singer and it wasn't there so I guessed two random films with wedding in the title, then Sleepless in Seattle.

Framed #232
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 29, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> The Kool Kidz R Bak


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 30, 2022)

Framed #233
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 30, 2022)

Framed #233
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen but had a guess at what seemed the obvious association and was right for once


----------



## ska invita (Oct 30, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #233
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


very impressive


----------



## surreybrowncap (Oct 30, 2022)

Framed #233
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Oct 30, 2022)

Almost went for the comic _younger _version of this.....


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2022)

Framed #233
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Oct 30, 2022)

Finally a film I've actually seen and liked. In one - very noir-ey lighting and the 4:3 aspect ratio puts it square in the 1930s-40s and the text is a big clue even if you don't know the film. Don't think I would have got it on frames 2 or 3 though as I can only remember Karloff from the cast.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 30, 2022)

Well I'll go to the foot of our stairs

Framed #233
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 30, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Well I'll go to the foot of our stairs
> 
> Framed #233
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


Splitter!


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 30, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Splitter!


Some how getting it in one doesn't give me as much pleasure as not getting one in six


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 30, 2022)

Framed #233
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2022)

Framed #233
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## smmudge (Oct 30, 2022)

Well I thought this was good!

Framed #233
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Oct 30, 2022)

stdP said:


> Finally a film I've actually seen and liked. In one - very noir-ey lighting and the 4:3 aspect ratio puts it square in the 1930s-40s and the text is a big clue even if you don't know the film. Don't think I would have got it on frames 2 or 3 though as I can only remember Karloff from the cast.





Spoiler



Francis Ford brother of director John has an uncredited role in this....


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 30, 2022)

Framed #233
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 30, 2022)

Framed #233
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Oct 31, 2022)

A nope today; recognised Pleasance and Curtis but not seen this one and guessed the wrong number on the franchise. Can't say I ever really rated any of these I'm afraid.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 31, 2022)

Framed #234
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Lucky guess on the number!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 31, 2022)

Framed #234
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 31, 2022)

Framed #234
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Oct 31, 2022)

Haven't seen it, wasn't sure which number to go for

Framed #234
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Oct 31, 2022)

This is not the result of a photographic memory, just an assumption on what they'd have today. 
Framed #234
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 31, 2022)

I mean, obviously I've heard of it, but so happy to say that I've never seen it

Framed #234
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 31, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I mean, obviously I've heard of it, but so happy to say that I've never seen it
> 
> Framed #234
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> ...


In times of impending global armageddon, I wish I could just nestle into your head, I bet it's lovely and cosy


----------



## Knotted (Oct 31, 2022)

Framed #234
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Seen it once, but very unmemorable.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 1, 2022)

Framed #235
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 1, 2022)

I woulda got it sooner but I was brushing my teeth 😘


----------



## stdP (Nov 1, 2022)

Also in one - location is a dead giveaway if you're adept at recognising that sort of thing, and barring frame 3 (don't remember the names very well but I'm assuming it's not a real hotel) it only gets more obvious from there.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2022)

Framed #235
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Nov 1, 2022)

An easy 1 frame - the building is instantly recognisable to me

Framed #235
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Humberto (Nov 1, 2022)

Framed #235
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 1, 2022)

Predictions: Elpenor to get it on 2 or 3; MickiQ to spend guesses 3, 4 & 5 thinking of films set in hotels (_Psycho_? _New Hampshire_? _Rwanda_???), And High Voltage to either smash it on 1 or crap out on 6 ("It's definitely _Poltergeist_, I recognise the scene goddammit!")...


----------



## Epona (Nov 1, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Predictions: Elpenor to get it on 2 or 3; MickiQ to spend guesses 3, 4 & 5 thinking of films set in hotels (_Psycho_? _New Hampshire_? _Rwanda_???), And High Voltage to either smash it on 1 or crap out on 6 ("It's definitely _Poltergeist_, I recognise the scene goddammit!")...



I absolutely love this thread btw, I think I've gained far more of an insight about what sorts of films people watch or have heard of, and the sorts of things they notice or pay attention to in this one thread than I have dozens of others in this forum.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 1, 2022)

Framed #235
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Probably helped that I saw it in a cinema on Friday.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 1, 2022)

Framed #235
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Saw it it in a cinema several thousand Fridays ago.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 1, 2022)

Framed #235
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## blairsh (Nov 1, 2022)

Framed #235
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 1, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Framed #235
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


I called it! 🤩


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 1, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I called it! 🤩


You did "top 'n' tail" your options, mind


----------



## smmudge (Nov 1, 2022)

Framed #235
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I haven't seen it, I even put in Alien 😅


----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 1, 2022)

Framed #235
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 1, 2022)

Nice easy one today

Framed #235
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 1, 2022)

Framed #235
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




A few under par today


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 1, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Predictions: Elpenor to get it on 2 or 3; MickiQ to spend guesses 3, 4 & 5 thinking of films set in hotels (_Psycho_? _New Hampshire_? _Rwanda_???), And High Voltage to either smash it on 1 or crap out on 6 ("It's definitely _Poltergeist_, I recognise the scene goddammit!")...


Hate to disappoint my fans but I got it on the second guess

Framed #235
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




EDIT: having got it I clicked on your spoilers and I haven't seen any of the three films you suggested though I have seen the Framed! one


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 1, 2022)

Just call me Mr Motivator


----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 1, 2022)

smmudge said:


> Framed #235
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Marshmellow Man bursting through John Hurt's stomach....


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 1, 2022)

Framed #235
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 1, 2022)

Going to be a lot of hole in ones today.

Framed #235
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 1, 2022)

Framed #235
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Nov 1, 2022)

That's ridiculously easy

Framed #235
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Nov 1, 2022)

And there I was all worried I wouldn't get the obvious... 
Framed #235
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 1, 2022)

Framed #235
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Eaaaaaasy...

(As opposed to yesterday, when I just completely misnamed the wrong franchise   I was even bloody _thinking _of the right one, they're just one of those things I always get the names the wrong way round  )


----------



## nottsgirl (Nov 1, 2022)

I got it somewhere between 5 and 6 today.


----------



## stdP (Nov 2, 2022)

Back to zero-de-zilch today for me - recognised the actors for the most part but never heard of the film. It looks like it might be unsufferably twee.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 2, 2022)

Framed #236
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2022)

Got it in one. Never seen it.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 2, 2022)

NND 

Framed #236
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 2, 2022)

Framed #236
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 2, 2022)

Never heard of it


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 2, 2022)

Framed #236
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Nopety nope


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 2, 2022)

Framed #236
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Nov 2, 2022)

right then
Framed #236
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




watched this due to the director and glowing reviews, got literally 5 minutes in and switched off as it was mawkish crap, not even sure what mawkish means but seems appropriate. luckily this frame comes up in this first 5 minutes and my life feels worthwhile. its got a distinct look which helps


one of those the audience know best ones
im not the target audience tbf


----------



## Reno (Nov 2, 2022)

Good use of 3D though.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 2, 2022)

I thought I recognised it at first then as it went on it became clear I had no idea what it was

Framed #236
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 2, 2022)

Framed #236
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Nov 2, 2022)

ska invita said:


> watched this due to the director and glowing reviews, got literally 5 minutes in and switched off as it was mawkish crap, not even sure what mawkish means but seems appropriate.



From the wikipedia page I read about it, it mentions "the magic of cinema". In my experience, every movie about "the magic of cinema" gets consistently over-rated by the critics ("cinephiles like cinephilephiles" shocker I guess) and, as you observe, is frequently also mawkish.


```
Mawkish \Mawk"ish\, a. [Orig., maggoty. See {Mawk}.]
     1. Apt to cause satiety or loathing; nauseous; slightly
        nauseating; disgusting.
        [1913 Webster]
  
              So sweetly mawkish', and so smoothly dull. --Pope.
        [1913 Webster]
  
     2. Easily disgusted; squeamish; sentimentally fastidious.
        --J. H. Newman.
        [1913 Webster]
  
     3. Weakly sentimental; maudlin.
        [PJC]
```


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 2, 2022)

Framed #236
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Didn't get it but having googled it I have seen it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2022)

once again the lack of older films mocks me. I guessed frame one 'planes trains and automobiles'- not even in the fucking list, no silver streak either. Are the pryor and wilder classics to be forgotten? Jon Candy?


----------



## scifisam (Nov 2, 2022)

I have seen it and enjoyed it but could not bring the title to mind at all 

Framed #236
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Nov 2, 2022)

One I meant to see and never did, so couldn't recognise it.


----------



## Epona (Nov 2, 2022)

I don't think I've seen this, today's frames make it look interesting though.  I can cope with a bit of mawkish.


----------



## nottsgirl (Nov 2, 2022)

Never heard of it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 2, 2022)

Should have been a franchise it was perfect for a trilogy: _Hugo First, Hugo Next, Hugo Last_


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 2, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Should have been a franchise it was perfect for a trilogy: _Hugo First, Hugo Next, Hugo Last_


----------



## ska invita (Nov 2, 2022)

Epona said:


> I can cope with a bit of mawkish.


How about middle class English child actors having a truly magical adventure in a world that makes Swallows & Amazons seems like a gritty bit of social realism?

(i only watched 5 minutes but my judgements is final and stands)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2022)

Apparently it’s got a good train crash in it but that’s about it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 3, 2022)

Framed #237
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 3, 2022)

Some nice, subtle misdirection


----------



## stdP (Nov 3, 2022)

Yup, also felt myself misdirected and got it on 3 but probably should have got it on one. Semi-serious guesses for 1 and 2 were _Sleepy Hollow_ and _Army of Darkness_ respectively but I thought 3 and onwards were blindingly obvious.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 3, 2022)

Framed #237
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




My second guess was  kingdom of heaven which I say is the better film. Director's cut anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2022)

Got it in two. Recognised the director straight away but picked the other film in a similar setting/era


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> Framed #237
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Ha that was my first!


----------



## Epona (Nov 3, 2022)

Framed #237
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 3, 2022)

Hah! Eat your heart out DaveCinzano - bow before me

Framed #237
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Stopped clock 'n' all that


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 3, 2022)

Framed #237
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




It's pants that film and people who like it are dullards


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 3, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Hah! Eat your heart out DaveCinzano - bow before me
> 
> Framed #237
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


Yes yes yes the true kings of the game are in the house 

Framed #237
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Nov 3, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's pants that film and people who like it are dullards


ive tried twice to watch it but both times fell asleep quickly
will try again as i like a bit of that sort of thing usually....but just maybe it is a bit boring in the telling


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 3, 2022)

ska invita said:


> ive tried twice to watch it but both times fell asleep quickly
> will try again as i like a bit of that sort of thing usually....but just maybe it is a bit boring in the telling


Not just me then!


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 3, 2022)

Not seen it since it came out when I watched it at the Sidcup Odeon, doubt I’d sit and watch it again tbh but maybe


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 3, 2022)

Framed #237
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Got it but took 4 goes I have seen it went to the cinema IRC but I don't think I've seen it since


----------



## Chz (Nov 3, 2022)

I kept trying to call it Centurion until I realised what I actually meant. I didn't recognise either scene, but the desert and the forest together suggested it to me.
Framed #237
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 3, 2022)

Framed #237
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 3, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Hah! Eat your heart out DaveCinzano - bow before me
> 
> Framed #237
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...





Elpenor said:


> Yes yes yes the true kings of the game are in the house
> 
> Framed #237
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


I just searched for 'worst tag team in history' and got this 🤣


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 3, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I just searched for 'worst tag team in history' and got this 🤣
> 
> View attachment 350096


Reminds me of the fancy dress I was compelled to wear on my stag do


----------



## Dandred (Nov 3, 2022)

Framed #238
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Nov 3, 2022)

Three for me today.


----------



## stdP (Nov 4, 2022)

A very easy oner for me - one of the most distinctive prisons in cinema, definitely late 70s so not _Point Blank_ so not even really a guess. Might not have got it on frame 2 but all the rest are giveaways.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 4, 2022)

Framed #238
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




One of my favourite films, and well worth watching or rewatching at any time. I have visited the island and it was quite fun stepping where Clint had stepped all those years ago 

DaveCinzano will oner this as well surely


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 4, 2022)

Watched it a few weeks back

Framed #238
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 4, 2022)

Framed #238
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




 I do like prison films


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 4, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> Framed #238
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


We are all drawn to that which is familiar


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 4, 2022)

Framed #238
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 4, 2022)

Framed #238
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Went for the obvious!


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 4, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #238
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the obvious one being Porridge


----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 4, 2022)

Framed #238
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Frame 4 - Keanu Reeves Oscar winning performance....


----------



## Chz (Nov 4, 2022)

Only got it in one because Birdman wasn't an option.
Framed #238
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 4, 2022)

Framed #238
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Nov 4, 2022)

Didn't get it, maybe could have guessed if I thought more about it 🤔


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 4, 2022)

smmudge said:


> Didn't get it, maybe could have guessed if I thought more about it 🤔


I mean, I guess it is pretty tricky, though the  first shot gives the genre and main setting, second echoes the genre, third gives you the physical location AS USED IN THE TITLE, fourth is a major plot point and alludes to EVERYTHING IN THE FILM'S NAME, fifth does the same as the fourth with the added bonus of clearly showing the lead actor, and the sixth is very much _What, didn't you notice Clint Eastwood in the last shot? Well here he is again in the prison yard as he ponders how to >clears throat< ESCAPE FROM ALCATRAZ... __  _


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 4, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I mean, I guess it is pretty tricky, though the  first shot gives the genre and main setting, second echoes the genre, third gives you the physical location AS USED IN THE TITLE, fourth is a major plot point and alludes to EVERYTHING IN THE FILM'S NAME, fifth does the same as the fourth with the added bonus of clearly showing the lead actor, and the sixth is very much _What, didn't you notice Clint Eastwood in the last shot? Well here he is again in the prison yard as he ponders how to >clears throat< ESCAPE FROM ALCATRAZ... ___




Main thing I should have paid attention to is the film stock, it’s got that eras sort of feel to it visually. Odd sharpness over the odd fuzziness of later years and before the decent quality of more modern stock


----------



## scifisam (Nov 4, 2022)

Never seen it, am pretty sure I've never even seen a clip from it, but recognised it instantly for some reason, just couldn't recall the exact title at first

Framed #238
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Nov 4, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I mean, I guess it is pretty tricky, though the  first shot gives the genre and main setting, second echoes the genre, third gives you the physical location AS USED IN THE TITLE, fourth is a major plot point and alludes to EVERYTHING IN THE FILM'S NAME, fifth does the same as the fourth with the added bonus of clearly showing the lead actor, and the sixth is very much _What, didn't you notice Clint Eastwood in the last shot? Well here he is again in the prison yard as he ponders how to >clears throat< ESCAPE FROM ALCATRAZ... ___


You have to know who's in it and what the plot is for that to be helpful. If you notice that main actor that's not a lot of use if you don't know he's in it (I didn't know. I did get it right but I'm not sure why TBH)


----------



## stdP (Nov 4, 2022)

That's the thing though - the location itself is (IMHO) so iconic and recognisable that even if you don't know the film you can at least take a punt on the name...

I'm biased obviously, since I've seen and like the film and have a good memory for locations, but I suspect from the comments above a lot of people were guided purely by the location.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 4, 2022)

Yes yes it's all very obvious in hindsight. I'm sure I must have heard of it before....


----------



## nottsgirl (Nov 4, 2022)

3. Never seen it, just guessed the pertinent word.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2022)

Framed #239
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Nov 5, 2022)

A no from me; I remembered the ubiquitous grinning green face covering every available surface for some period in the 90s, but haven't seen it and didn't remember the name.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2022)

Framed #239
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




loved this as a kid. I think that shot is just before the Cuban Pete song. here



Spoiler


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 5, 2022)

Framed #239
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




At the obvious point for those who didn’t see it but remember the poster on the side of buses. Not the sort of film I’d watch at the time or now (as I lack the nostalgia of catching it first time round


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 5, 2022)

Another Glitch in the Matrix from my permanently open Framed tab this morning gave me any easy gimme frame from the off rather than the correct one

Still I'm taking it

Framed #239
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 5, 2022)

Framed #239
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Guessed based on the Catchphrase principle - "say what you see".

Not seen. Unlikely I ever will given my recent experience of watching Ace Ventura Pet Detective which is worse than I could possiby have imagined. It's worse than Mrs Brown's Boys.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 5, 2022)

Yep say what your see, or rather, type in what you read!

Framed #239
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 5, 2022)

Framed #239
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Nov 5, 2022)

Framed #239
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Nov 5, 2022)

Framed #239
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it, but it was easily guessable.

Also 
Plotwords #109
Clues used: 2/22

(GF got the same for both)





__





						Plotwords - Daily
					

Movie trivia




					plotwords.com


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 6, 2022)

Framed #240
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Oh it’s that other space film I didn’t see. It’s the one with the woman I recognise from something else


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 6, 2022)

We've done so many films now that I've totally lost track of what's what - this was such a déjà vu of genre guesses 🤣

Framed #240
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Nov 6, 2022)

On two for me - my first guess was the start of the opening shot of _Contact_ which I remember as being very similar. As it wasn't that, next best shot was...



Elpenor said:


> Oh it’s that other space film I didn’t see. It’s the one with the woman I recognise from something else



_Barbarella_?


----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 6, 2022)

Framed #240
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Lucky guess - could have been one of a hundred films...


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 6, 2022)

Not seen it but am aware of it. Might get round to watching it, maybe

Framed #240
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Nov 6, 2022)

Framed #240
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Lucky because a couple of guesses before this one weren't on the list


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 6, 2022)

Framed #240
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never seen it but someone had a shot from it on their pub quiz a few days ago so title was in my head


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 6, 2022)

Framed #240
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Another not seen/lucky guess

Is it any good??

I have a possibly unreasonable prejudice against Sandra Bullock because most stuff she's in is unmitigated shite


----------



## scifisam (Nov 6, 2022)

Framed #240
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




GF got it in one, the bitch


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2022)

Framed #240
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 6, 2022)

Framed #240
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 6, 2022)

*Framed #240
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



*


----------



## stdP (Nov 6, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Is it any good??
> 
> I have a possibly unreasonable prejudice against Sandra Bullock because most stuff she's in is unmitigated shite



It's worth a watch if spectacle and technical excellence are things that float your boat - it has those in spades. I think a big draw at the time was the 3D-ness of it (gives me a headache and makes me feel ill so never bothered) but it certainly looks the part on the big screen. I'm not sure if it's a perfect metaphor, but for me it felt like _The Revenant IN SPAAAACE_. Story-wise there's not much meat on the bones IMHO, it's basically one long special effects sequence. Bullock does pretty well in the role, but it's not a film that's big on her characterisation which leaves her feeling flatter than she should TBH.

If it were my 2 hours, I'd much prefer to re-watch Cuaron's superlative _Children of Men_ again.


----------



## Chz (Nov 6, 2022)

Framed #240
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Nov 6, 2022)

Framed #240
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 6, 2022)

stdP said:


> It's worth a watch if spectacle and technical excellence are things that float your boat - it has those in spades. I think a big draw at the time was the 3D-ness of it (gives me a headache and makes me feel ill so never bothered) but it certainly looks the part on the big screen. I'm not sure if it's a perfect metaphor, but for me it felt like _The Revenant IN SPAAAACE_. Story-wise there's not much meat on the bones IMHO, it's basically one long special effects sequence. Bullock does pretty well in the role, but it's not a film that's big on her characterisation which leaves her feeling flatter than she should TBH.
> 
> If it were my 2 hours, I'd much prefer to re-watch Cuaron's superlative _Children of Men_ again.


Thanks for that. Very helpful. Won't bother


----------



## ska invita (Nov 6, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thanks for that. Very helpful. Won't bother


i remember it as a massive eye roller from start to finish...annoying, unrealistic and silly...but yeah looks impressive

amazed so many people got it in 1!


----------



## smmudge (Nov 6, 2022)

I quite liked it but I love the lead anyway.. though she has better films - Our Brand is Crisis, Blindside, Unforgivable, Ocean's 8, all quality films imo and SB is great in them, it's not all Miss Congeniality. Even love me The Heat but get that's not everyone's humour.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 6, 2022)

smmudge said:


> I quite liked it but I love the lead anyway.. though she has better films - Our Brand is Crisis, Blindside, Unforgivable, Ocean's 8, all quality films imo and SB is great in them, it's not all Miss Congeniality. Even love me The Heat but get that's not everyone's humour.


_Miss Congeniality_ and _The Heat_ are both great


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2022)

I saw The Net at the cinema. Pre bond brosnan was the baddie. Terrible film


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 6, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> I saw The Net at the cinema. Pre bond brosnan was the baddie. Terrible film


I too saw it at the cinema, during my _will pay to watch any old shit_ period - my mid- to late-90s cinema list:



Spoiler: LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG



101 Dalmatians
Ai No Corrida AKA In The Realm Of The Senses
Alien Resurrection
Annie Sprinkle’s Herstory Of Porn: Reel To Real
Babe
Babe: Pig In The City
The Basketball Diaries
Beverly Hills Cop III
Big Rattle In Seattle
Blade
Breakdown
A Bug’s Life
Casablanca
Chain Reaction
Clueless
The Craft
Deliverance
The Devil’s Advocate
Elizabeth
Enemy Of The State
The Exorcist
Enter The Dragon
Fargo
The Fan
Father Of The Bride Part II
Forget Paris
The Fox And The Hound
The Full Monty
Get Shorty
GoldenEye [x2]
La Haine [x3]
Hideous Kinky
The Hunchback Of Notre Dame
Independence Day
James And The Giant Peach
Kansas City
LA Confidential
Land And Freedom [x2]
Last Man Standing
Lock, Stock And Two Smoking Barrels
The Long Kiss Goodnight
Made In Britain
Manufacturing Consent
The Mask Of Zorro
Mission: Impossible
Muriel’s Wedding
The Net
Nothing Personal
One Hundred And One Dalmatians
Orphans
Plunkett & Macleane
Pulp Fiction
Richard III
Ronin
Scream 2
Se7en [x2]
Sitcom
Sleepy Hollow
Sleepers
Sliding Doors
Snake Eyes
Some Mother’s Son
Spanking The Monkey
Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope (Special Edition)
Starship Troopers
Straw Dogs
Theeviravaathi AKA The Terrorist
This Year’s Love
Three Kings
Titanic
Tomorrow Never Dies
Toy Story
Trainspotting [x3]
The Truth About Cats & Dogs
Twin Town
The Warriors
The Wedding Singer
The Wild Bunch
Withnail & I
The World Is Not Enough


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2022)

Framed #241
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




broke my winning streak


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2022)

Framed #241
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Well, _Crime Wave_ didn't autofill 🤷


----------



## stdP (Nov 7, 2022)

Not seen it but eventually guessed correctly on six knowing that Jazzy Jeff and Grumpy Dude were both in it, could barely remember the name of it.


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 7, 2022)

stdP said:


> Not seen it but eventually guessed correctly on six knowing that Jazzy Jeff and Grumpy Dude were both in it, could barely remember the name of it.


Got it in but should have on 1 or 3. I got the TV series on 1 though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 7, 2022)

Framed #241
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Another reminder that there's an awful lot of films I haven't seen. But they're all "big" films so, whatever.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 7, 2022)

Framed #241
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Bug van gives it away


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 7, 2022)

Great film

Framed #241
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 7, 2022)

Framed #241
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






stdP said:


> Not seen it but eventually guessed correctly on six knowing that Jazzy Jeff and Grumpy Dude were both in it, could barely remember the name of it.


Yep, this


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 7, 2022)

Ez, loved this at the time so


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 7, 2022)

Framed #241
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Nov 7, 2022)

Yep pretty straightforward 

Framed #241
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 7, 2022)

Framed #241
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 7, 2022)

Framed #241
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 7, 2022)

Framed #241
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Nov 7, 2022)

Once I got it, I was a bit embarrassed to not get it in one.
Framed #241
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 7, 2022)

Framed #241
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## scifisam (Nov 7, 2022)

Chz said:


> Once I got it, I was a bit embarrassed to not get it in one.
> Framed #241
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> ...



Same, except it took me four goes.

GF got it in one, of course.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 8, 2022)

Framed #242
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Don't think too genre in the first, don't be afraid to think genre in the second


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 8, 2022)

Another one of “those” movies

Framed #242
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Nov 8, 2022)

Amazingly enough, got it in two - my first guess was _Tremors_ even though I thought the ground wasn't red enough but the whisky/bourbon glass with the soldiers in the background marked the film, and the preceding terrain as Afghanistan. As Elpenor says, another one of "those" movies but I was persuaded to watch this one on the grounds of "this time it's different and you WILL like it!!!!!". I didn't.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 8, 2022)

Framed #242
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 8, 2022)

Framed #242
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




   

Well obviously. It being one of _ those_ films


----------



## smmudge (Nov 8, 2022)

Probably should have got it at least 1 sooner

Framed #242
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 8, 2022)

Framed #242
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2022)

Framed #242
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 9, 2022)

Don’t think I’ve seen this before (maybe once?) so happy with this

Framed #243
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 9, 2022)

Framed #243
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 9, 2022)

Very happy with that, proper reaching inside & vibing the visual and story clues 😎


----------



## stdP (Nov 9, 2022)

I'm genuinely surprised to have got this in one - a film I've only seen once about ten or fifteen years ago, I didn't think much of it and wondered why people were mad for it back in the day. Yet it was the first thing that came to mind today.

Obviously the shoe style and film stock give it a fairly limited date range and flagged it as an almost certainly well-off americans with teenage kids but that's about all I consciously got from the first frame.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 9, 2022)

Framed #243
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## blairsh (Nov 9, 2022)

Framed #243
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## 8ball (Nov 9, 2022)

Second frame for me. A lucky guess, too.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 9, 2022)

I "think" I saw it when it carne out and I've not thought about it since. Couldn't tell you much / any of the story line if my life depended on it

Framed #243
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 9, 2022)

Framed #243
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Nov 9, 2022)

Yeah also not seen it but not hard to guess

Framed #243
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 9, 2022)

Framed #243
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




D'ya know I'm not sure whether I've seen this or not. I _must _have done but I can't remember anything about it.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 9, 2022)

stdP said:


> I'm genuinely surprised to have got this in one - a film I've only seen once about ten or fifteen years ago, I didn't think much of it and wondered why people were mad for it back in the day.


I think by that point you are very much not the target audience! The first twenty minutes is particularly good iirc, lots of breaking the fourth wall, good use repetitive music, clever set ups and payoffs, cartoonish adults 3d teens, unusual pacing, etc etc ...id go as far to say groundbreaking!!


----------



## Chz (Nov 9, 2022)

Seen enough times that I'm disappointed to not get it in one.
Framed #243
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Nov 9, 2022)

Framed #243
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




My sister got a car


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 9, 2022)

Framed #243
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




my first guess was marathon man


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 9, 2022)

Framed #243
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 10, 2022)

Framed #244
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I had a number of guesses but there’s just far too many films within this franchise for me to have a clue, and I’ve only seen the original 3 well enough to be able to guess them


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 10, 2022)

I gave up guessing after frame 3 out of annoyance  at getting the wrong star wars films and clicked thru


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 10, 2022)

Framed #244
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 10, 2022)

Srsly guys


----------



## stdP (Nov 10, 2022)

I figured on frame 3 that this was one of the many Star Wars films that I've never seen, and ran out of guesses by frame 6. Judging by the listy thingy there appear to be approximately twelvety hojillion of these fucking films now, aside from the two-and-a-half that were watchable and the three that weren't, and I can safely say I couldn't give a tinker's toss about any of them.

I'll wait for the thronging hordes to tell me what I'm missing and to let me know if they've actually hired a writer now, or if George Lucas is still throwing darts in a toy shop.

Edit: It appears the ever-stalwart Elpenor shares the same mindset on this tripe but was lucky enough not to have peer pressure inflict the three laughable prequels imparted upon them.


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2022)

Framed #244
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Best one of the franchise to date, didn't get it sooner because well several of them have similar scenery


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 10, 2022)

May I refer you to Elpenor's previous post which hits the nail on the head - except I just clicked through as I couldn't be arsed to guess

Framed #244
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 10, 2022)

Framed #244
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Got it by cheating! I have actually seen this one and thought it was pretty good.I've seen some one or two of the others outside the original 3 and they are mostly pants but this one's decent.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 10, 2022)

stdP said:


> I figured on frame 3 that this was one of the many Star Wars films that I've never seen, and ran out of guesses by frame 6. Judging by the listy thingy there appear to be approximately twelvety hojillion of these fucking films now, aside from the two-and-a-half that were watchable and the three that weren't, and I can safely say I couldn't give a tinker's toss about any of them.
> 
> I'll wait for the thronging hordes to tell me what I'm missing and to let me know if they've actually hired a writer now, or if George Lucas is still throwing darts in a toy shop.
> 
> Edit: It appears the ever-stalwart Elpenor shares the same mindset on this tripe but was lucky enough not to have peer pressure inflict the three laughable prequels imparted upon them.


This one is actually fairly good but at the end of the day, you're not missing much by not having seen it. It is much better than it's woeful siblings anyway.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 10, 2022)

6 fucking star wars guesses and still didn't get it 

Framed #244
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 10, 2022)

I really should have got this one earlier

Framed #244
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 10, 2022)

Knew the series from frame one but like everyone else just named random films


----------



## ska invita (Nov 10, 2022)

Frame 1 looks a lot like a St Georges cross!

Arent you a little tall to be a jawa?


----------



## Chz (Nov 10, 2022)

Only got it there because I've been watching Andor, otherwise I'd still have been randomly guessing. (Apart from when I guessed Dune for frame 1)

Framed #244
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Nov 10, 2022)

Framed #244

🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛










						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




It's a genuinely good movie that you don't really need to have seen the rest of the series to enjoy.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 10, 2022)

Framed #244
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 11, 2022)

Framed #245
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it but I recognised what I think must have the poster advert eventually 

First guess was Apocalypse Now


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 11, 2022)

Framed #245
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Nov 11, 2022)

A zero; I've not seen this one but I think I might've heard of them, but can't even take a stab at the genre from the pics. Didn't have any guesses from frame 2 onwards as it was obviously summat I'd not clapped eyes on.


----------



## Epona (Nov 11, 2022)

Framed #245
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 11, 2022)

Haven't seen any of these but I did guess at  Oblivion so I was vaguely in the right genre.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 11, 2022)

Framed #245
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I found this surprisingly good. Haven't bothered with any of the subsequent ones though.


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 11, 2022)

Didn’t get today’s. I literally watched this movie last week!  🤷‍♂️


----------



## smmudge (Nov 11, 2022)

Framed #245
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 11, 2022)

Framed #245
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 11, 2022)

I've never even seen it.
Framed #245
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Nov 11, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Didn’t get today’s. I literally watched this movie last week!  🤷‍♂️


differently unable​walking the walk


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 11, 2022)

Framed #245
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Doh


----------



## scifisam (Nov 11, 2022)

Should've been quicker. They're much better movies than I expected.
Framed #245
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Nov 11, 2022)

Ahhh... Though I'd really only have had a decent shot at frame #2 before then.
The Mrs got it in 2.
Framed #245
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 12, 2022)

Framed #246
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




A relief to have a “proper” film. 

Rewatched this a month ago. I can’t say I recall the first frame but obvious from that point on… spits  tobacco into paper cup


----------



## stdP (Nov 12, 2022)

I'm sure if Dave had had me in his sweepstake today he'd have had me down for a perfectly correct zero. Never seen nor heard of, from the pics it looks to be some sort of film based on a game that looks like stadium rounders.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 12, 2022)

Framed #246
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




First guess was _Captain Phillips_


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 12, 2022)

guessed Any Given Sunday, then Jerry Maguire- niether of which were in the list- then had to give up and click thru. I don't mind not getting ones I haven't seen.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 12, 2022)

For some reason I quite like this film, and as mentioned above professional rounders who'd've thought, what next? Boys playing netball

Framed #246
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 12, 2022)

Framed #246
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Nov 12, 2022)

Framed #246
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Pure luck based on putting in the second part of the word on a say what you see basis and selecting the only one that came up. Never seen it, barely heard of it


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 12, 2022)

Jesus no


----------



## Humberto (Nov 12, 2022)

Framed #246
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Watched it not long ago.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 12, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #246
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto  

Framed #246
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## Chz (Nov 12, 2022)

I knew what it was about, but having never actually seen it I couldn't bring myself to google film about baseball statistics and so I failed at it.


----------



## stdP (Nov 13, 2022)

Ultimately a zero. One of those films that I've been exposed to but ultimately never seen. Could probably have guessed it  on frame 6 but evidently too full of bile by that point.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 13, 2022)

Framed #247
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




It will amuse DotCommunist that I was initially grasping for _The Eagle Has Landed_ 🤣


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2022)

I made a play for Alive on frame one but no joy and didn't get it til the obvious frame.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2022)

5 guesses - never seen it


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2022)

Framed #247
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 13, 2022)

Somehow I managed to get a guess of Batman Forever in there

Framed #247
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 13, 2022)

Somehow managed to go my entire life without watching this film


----------



## smmudge (Nov 13, 2022)

On the obvious one

Framed #247
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Framed - The daily movie guessing game 

My favourite part is when the nun calls Maria a cuntface


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 13, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #247
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


My first guess was Raiders of the Lost Ark the scenes when Marion was in Nepal 

Then got it at the obvious point naturally, not seen it though 

Framed #247
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 13, 2022)

Framed #247
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Nov 13, 2022)

Framed #247
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 13, 2022)

Not a porn film despite featuring



Spoiler



goats, nuns and Nazis


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 14, 2022)

Recognised it straight off the bat

Framed #248
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 14, 2022)

Framed #248
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not heard of this


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 14, 2022)

Deary me, El-Dawg!


----------



## stdP (Nov 14, 2022)

I've never heard of this either, so also a fail.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 14, 2022)

Old people be old 🤷🤣


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 14, 2022)

I've seen a lot of Cubes films but not this one. Just looking at imdb and reminded that  Ghosts of Mars exists, quite good iirc


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 14, 2022)

Yet another straight click through, not quite a full NND but not that far off one

Framed #248
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Nov 14, 2022)

Heard of it but didn't get it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 14, 2022)

Framed #248
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Another really famous film I haven't seen.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 14, 2022)

Frame 1 i thought YES ,easy, its They Live!!

Not on the list though

Zero for me


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2022)

Framed #248
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Nov 14, 2022)

Today's was annoying - I failed, but could have got it from the final frame. The other frames lead me so much in the wrong direction that I'd just given up. I've seen it and it's far better than I expected.

Yesterdays for the sake of completeness (copied it over and forgot to post):

Framed #247
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 15, 2022)

Framed #249
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it but remembered the poster from final frame


----------



## stdP (Nov 15, 2022)

Another zippo without a clue again today. From frame 4 I was terrified someone had made a _Flash Gordon_ sequel.



DaveCinzano said:


> Old people be old 🤷🤣



I'll have to share Elpenor's nonplussedness on this, was yesterday's a quintessential yoof film or summat?


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 15, 2022)

First couple of frames were hardly helpful

Framed #249
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 15, 2022)

Framed #249
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it but the last frame gives it away.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 15, 2022)

As above !

Framed #249
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 15, 2022)

Framed #249
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 15, 2022)

Framed #249
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Excellent poker face, Framed, well played 👏


----------



## scifisam (Nov 15, 2022)

Haven't seen it, but the last frame really is a gimme


Framed #249
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Nov 15, 2022)

I _have_ seen it, but didn't think very much of it obviously. Or I might have remembered something.
Framed #249
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 15, 2022)

Framed #249
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 16, 2022)

Framed #250
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I haven’t seen this, but it’s on the list of ones to watch


----------



## stdP (Nov 16, 2022)

Well at least I'd _heard_ of today's, even if I didn't get it...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 16, 2022)

Framed #250
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




First frame I went with _Sorcerer_, as _Die Hard With A Vengeance_ wasn't autocompleting 🤣


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 16, 2022)

I'm on fire today

Framed #250
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 16, 2022)

Framed #250
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




By the skin of my teeth!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 16, 2022)

Heard of it but didn't even know it was a prison film


----------



## Chz (Nov 16, 2022)

Framed #250
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 16, 2022)

Framed #250
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Humberto (Nov 16, 2022)

Framed #250
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 16, 2022)

Framed #250 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ https://framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Nov 16, 2022)

Framed #250
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Love this film


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 17, 2022)

Framed #251
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




At the obvious point


----------



## stdP (Nov 17, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> At the obvious point



Finally one I can recognise! For me the obvious point - where I could take an educated guess at least - was on two as they're literally riding out from Notre Dame. Guess on first frame was The Seventh Seal although I can't remember if that had a scene like that in it. Don't think I would have got it from frames 3 or 5 either.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 17, 2022)

Framed #251
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Nov 17, 2022)

If anyone doesn't get it on frame six I'll be amazed

Framed #251
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 17, 2022)

scifisam said:


> If anyone doesn't get it on frame six I'll be amazed
> 
> Framed #251
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩
> ...


I have a hunch there will still be some who hoof it back over the crossbar 🧐


----------



## Epona (Nov 17, 2022)

Framed #251
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not just modern films then


----------



## Humberto (Nov 17, 2022)

The two ronnies?


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 17, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #251
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...




Hah! Cinzano. Just, hah!

Framed #251
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 17, 2022)

Framed #251
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				







Spoiler



Cathedral at the back of #2 helped


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2022)

Framed #251
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Nov 17, 2022)

stdP said:


> Finally one I can recognise! For me the obvious point - where I could take an educated guess at least - was on two as they're literally riding out from Notre Dame. Guess on first frame was The Seventh Seal although I can't remember if that had a scene like that in it. Don't think I would have got it from frames 3 or 5 either.



Exactly the same! For the first guess as well 

Framed #251
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2022)

I didn't recognise Notre Dame in frame 2 but I did I'm frame 4


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 17, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I didn't recognise Notre Dame in frame 2 but I did I'm frame 4


Rang some bells did it?


----------



## ska invita (Nov 17, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I didn't recognise Notre Dame in frame 2 but I did I'm frame 4


i *did* recognise it in 2 but still took to 4
looks great this doesnt it


----------



## Chz (Nov 17, 2022)

I did recognise the cathedral, but had other relevant guesses to get through first.
Framed #251
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Nov 17, 2022)

Framed #251
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Took a picture of the place (that I've been to)


----------



## Knotted (Nov 17, 2022)

Framed #251
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I was talking at people about this film last week. People just don't seem to know it, which is amazing to me. Total classic.


----------



## stdP (Nov 17, 2022)

Knotted said:


> I was talking at people about this film last week. People just don't seem to know it, which is amazing to me. Total classic.



If this thread has demonstrated anything, it's very much that one urbanite's "total classic" is another urbanite's "on display in the bottom of a locked filing cabinet stuck in a disused lavatory with a sign on the door saying 'Beware of the Leopard'." 

I was trying to describe _Hobson's Choice_ to some cow-orkers at the pub this eve. None had never even heard of David Lean or Charles Laughton or John Mills 

* waits half an hour for another movie that literally everyone has seen apart from me *


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 18, 2022)

Framed #252
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 18, 2022)

Framed #252
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it

But recognised my man Andre the Giant


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 18, 2022)

stdP said:


> * waits half an hour for another movie that literally everyone has seen apart from me *


Job's a good'un 🫶


----------



## Humberto (Nov 18, 2022)

Framed #252
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Giveaway if you know it


----------



## stdP (Nov 18, 2022)

I'll have to retract my earlier comment - got today's in one, easily, and I'm surprised more people didn't _see_?! THE CLIFFS OF INSANITY!!!!. Literally any frame presented here would have been an easy gimme for me but I was sad to see no Wallace Shawn.

A perennial favourite around these parts and probably my second most-quotable movie after _Withnail & I_.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 18, 2022)

.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 18, 2022)

Humberto said:


> Framed #252
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


The Wonder Years The Motion Picture.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 18, 2022)

Gromit said:


> The Wonder Years The Motion Picture.



Peaked too early


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 18, 2022)

NND 

Framed #252
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 18, 2022)

Framed #252
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Years since I've seen this. One of those films I showed to some people saying "oh you have to see this! It's great" only for them to sit watching stoney faced and for me to question my whole existence.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 18, 2022)

Framed #252
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Framed - The daily movie guessing game


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 18, 2022)

Gromit said:


> The Wonder Years The Motion Picture.


I actually recognised Fred Savage but equally didn’t know what films he had been in

Btw you should spoiler your post really


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 18, 2022)

stdP said:


> I'll have to retract my earlier comment - got today's in one, easily, and I'm surprised more people didn't _see_?! THE CLIFFS OF INSANITY!!!!. Literally any frame presented here would have been an easy gimme for me but I was sad to see no Wallace Shawn.
> 
> A perennial favourite around these parts and probably my second most-quotable movie after _Withnail & I_.


Intuitively I would have had you and High Voltage the other way round on this


----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 18, 2022)

Framed #252 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ https://framed.wtf

The second frame should nail it if you have seen this enjoyable film....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 18, 2022)

Framed #252
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## stdP (Nov 18, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Intuitively I would have had you and High Voltage the other way round on this



Oddly enough I expected HV to gave got this on three tops but I'm suspecting this is less well known amongst older folk what with it being an overgrown kids' film. I think I saw this first when I was a comparative youngling off school for a fortnight with chicken pox - IIRC I taped it off the telly and watched it several times (it's also the proverbial "film to watch when you're ill and feeling shit" for my partner as well) so I suspect I've got a more sentimental attachment to it than most.

There's a particularly gnarly change control meeting coming up today which will surely prove fertile ground for me using "I've just sucked one year of your life away".

Edit: I don't think Epona's posted yet, but if we're doing sweepstakes I expect them to get it in one


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 18, 2022)

Framed #252
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Nov 18, 2022)

Not many films out there I've seen more than 3x. (I used to say 2x, but Film4 and boredom have much to answer for)

Framed #252
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 18, 2022)

Framed #252
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Nov 18, 2022)

Two for both me and the GF. If I hadn't got it on the second frame I'd be off to the hospital wondering I had brain damage - my daughter loves it too and watched it repeatedly with her friends, and so did I with some of my friends when I was a kid - I've probably seen it about fifty times.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2022)

Obligatory ‘the book is so much better than the film’ post right here


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 19, 2022)

Framed #253
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




++ GENERIC FRANCHISE ALERT!!! ++


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 19, 2022)

Framed #253
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




the only franchise I give a toss about but I’m not a fan of the post Dalton output


----------



## stdP (Nov 19, 2022)

I think it speaks to the blandness of this that I only got it on 4: 1, generic quarry, no idea other than it's 21st century cars and film stock. 2, "oh hey it's the Barbican, probably a british film but I don't recognise it!"; 3, oh look it's Judy Dench with what I think is a rear shot of that Kinnear chap - definitely a Craig Bond. Can't quite make out the pic on their HUD wall but it could be Javier Bardem, so maybe Skyfall? That had a big bit in London didn't it? Nope. 4; that actress I only recognise from being in _That Completely Nondescript Bland Film_, a smidgen of compassion...? A soupçon of consolation? A lilluputian of plot? A nullity of action-flavoured ham? I've seen it twice and I literally had to wrack my brains for three minutes to come up with the title. Subtitled in my mind as _How to Waste a Mathieu Amalric_.

Edit:


Elpenor said:


> the only franchise I give a toss about but I’m not a fan of the post Dalton output



FWIW I rate _GoldenEye_ and _Casino Royale_ as very solid entries in the franchise. The other films duct-taped on to those actors, much less so. And I think Dalton was fucking excellent (but TBH I always do) - _Licence to Kill_ especially.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 19, 2022)

Disappointed in this score

Framed #253
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Nov 19, 2022)

Didn't get yesterday's, just got very lucky today as I haven't seen it either, only helped because I'm sure we've had Casino Royale recently and this is the only other one I remember the name of. 

Framed #253
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 19, 2022)

Framed #253
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Oh dear 

I was very excited to go to the cinema to see Casino Royale and really enjoyed that one. Haven't bothered with any more of them.

The latest one, well, the length of the thing. For a fucking Bond film. It's not the Seventh Seal darling. How much crash, bang, wallop is it really necessary to see?

It's all too much of an event as well and the all the people go oooh there's a new Bond film!!!  Are you going to see the new Bond film? We're going to see the new Bond film because oooh there's a new Bond film!!! That puts me right off. That seems to me like a very strong indicator of "it's going to be shite".


----------



## Gromit (Nov 19, 2022)

I got so far and thought...

Well it's not the first one.
I can't be arsed trying to think of the names of the rest of them so fuck it I'll just keep hitting skip til it tells me.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 19, 2022)

Got it in 1 but couldn't remember the stupid arse name


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 19, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Got it in 1 but couldn't remember the stupid arse name


Transl.:

Did not get it in 1


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 19, 2022)

Spoiler



Knew it was a late era Bond from frame 3 but I’ve not seen any Craig bonds and it looks very dull so


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2022)

Framed #253
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




 Jarhead was first guess, second was children of men. Should have got it on 2 really


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Knew it was a late era Bond from frame 3 but I’ve not seen any Craig bonds and it looks very dull so


 its one of his better ones but its not great. Theres a some cool footage of Hashima Island - Wikipedia, an abandoned island off Nagasaki tho


----------



## ska invita (Nov 19, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Transl.:
> 
> Did not get it in 1


Me and Allah know the truth


----------



## scifisam (Nov 19, 2022)

Four for me (and the GF).


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 19, 2022)

Framed #253
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> its one of his better ones but its not great. Theres a some cool footage of Hashima Island - Wikipedia, an abandoned island off Nagasaki tho


Different film


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2022)

I thought it was Groundhog Day from frame 1!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Different film


I just checked and the island is from  skyfall   they're all blurring into one in my memory


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 19, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Me and Allah know the truth


Yes we do, and I think you are very naughty 🧐


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 19, 2022)

stdP said:


> I think it speaks to the blandness of this that I only got it on 4: 1, generic quarry, no idea other than it's 21st century cars and film stock. 2, "oh hey it's the Barbican, probably a british film but I don't recognise it!"; 3, oh look it's Judy Dench with what I think is a rear shot of that Kinnear chap - definitely a Craig Bond. Can't quite make out the pic on their HUD wall but it could be Javier Bardem, so maybe Skyfall? That had a big bit in London didn't it? Nope. 4; that actress I only recognise from being in _That Completely Nondescript Bland Film_, a smidgen of compassion...? A soupçon of consolation? A lilluputian of plot? A nullity of action-flavoured ham? I've seen it twice and I literally had to wrack my brains for three minutes to come up with the title. Subtitled in my mind as _How to Waste a Mathieu Amalric_.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Yes fair point the debuts of Brosnan and Craig were on point. I’m a massive fan of the films in general but haven’t even bothered to find an online stream for the latest as frankly I’ve enjoyed watching the lead actors output as little as he’s enjoyed making them


----------



## stdP (Nov 19, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Yes fair point the debuts of Brosnan and Craig were on point. I’m a massive fan of the films in general but haven’t even bothered to find an online stream for the latest as frankly I’ve enjoyed watching the lead actors output as little as he’s enjoyed making them



I think I mentioned in the thread dedicated to it that I regarded the latest as rather meh. Flashes of greatness, but average overall, largely due to some confused writing IMHO. That said it's been genuinely entertaining to watch Craig do roles he genuinely seems to be having fun with - in _Logan Lucky_ and _Knives Out_ he genuinely seemed to be having a ball. As much as I loved Dalton's angsty Bond, the approach just didn't sit as well with Craig.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 20, 2022)

stdP said:


> I think I mentioned in the thread dedicated to it that I regarded the latest as rather meh. Flashes of greatness, but average overall, largely due to some confused writing IMHO. That said it's been genuinely entertaining to watch Craig do roles he genuinely seems to be having fun with - in _Logan Lucky_ and _Knives Out_ he genuinely seemed to be having a ball. As much as I loved Dalton's angsty Bond, the approach just didn't sit as well with Craig.


Agree re Craig perhaps I’ll watch the latest one but it was also FAR TOO LONG from the running time I saw


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 20, 2022)

Framed #254
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen this naturally but recognised the distinctive features of her who used to play “Ping” in Ed Reardon’s Week on radio 4 when she popped up in frame 5. Went through all the Octavia Spencer films I could think of as well.


----------



## stdP (Nov 20, 2022)

Not seen or heard of today's. My only proper guess based on frame 6 was another of those dire Hellboy movies.



Elpenor said:


> Agree re Craig perhaps I’ll watch the latest one but it was also FAR TOO LONG from the running time I saw



Worth a watch I'd say. It is indeed far too long and largely a waste of the villain and much of the supporting cast but there's still some good bits in there.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 20, 2022)

Framed #254
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Satisfyingly opaque, Framed!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 20, 2022)

New it on three but couldn't remember the name other than  aquaman.
Overated film imo... remember being a bit annoyed. I'm officially grumpy


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 20, 2022)

Well, I was going to put down yet another NND but then vaguely remember seeing this on Netflix (?) but have a much stronger recollection of overwhelming disappointment when the credits started rolling

Framed #254
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 20, 2022)

Infact, let's be truthful. I don't remember anything about the film at all apart from a feeling that it was crap


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 20, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #254
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



Framed #254
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 20, 2022)

stdP said:


> Not seen or heard of today's. My only proper guess based on frame 6 was another of those dire Hellboy movies]


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 20, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Well, I was going to put down yet another NND but then vaguely remember seeing this on Netflix (?) but have a much stronger recollection of overwhelming disappointment when the credits started rolling
> 
> Framed #254
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> ...


Using the _ska invita conversion scale_, you scored a very respectable 5 - nothing to be ashamed of


----------



## smmudge (Nov 20, 2022)

Vaguely remember the first frame now but not the second. Well I liked it anyway.

Framed #254
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 20, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Using the _ska invita conversion scale_, you scored a very respectable 5 - nothing to be ashamed of


Using that scale I'm claiming a three


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 20, 2022)

stdP said:


> Not seen or heard of today's. My only proper guess based on frame 6 was another of those dire Hellboy movies.
> 
> 
> 
> Worth a watch I'd say. It is indeed far too long and largely a waste of the villain and much of the supporting cast but there's still some good bits in there.


 The first Hellboy was great though


----------



## ska invita (Nov 20, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Using the _ska invita conversion scale_, you scored a very respectable 5 - nothing to be ashamed of



I'm surprised by your archaic traditionalism

Knowledge is Truth and Truth is Understanding and to Understand is to Know and I've truly known these films...your insistence on recalling given titles is a cultural imperialist orthodoxy that seeks to dismiss true knowledge for some kind of bureaucratic box ticking.

 In a truly free society no one should  have to remember the pretentious name of a film for which 'that shit merman film' is in fact more accurate, just to satisfy you and your stifling rules. Likewise 'that Daniel Craig Bond film, not casino royale, but they're all basically the same', is in many ways more accurate an answer and more truthful than just being able to recall a very silly name. You probably support Sats for 11 year olds and grammar schools don't you? You should go back to your lists of films you've seen, hold them up in a mirror and take a long hard look


----------



## scifisam (Nov 20, 2022)

Framed #254
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven't seen it. GF (who has seen it) got it in three.

I had no idea that the actress featured in the frames here was even in this movie


----------



## stdP (Nov 20, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> The first Hellboy was great though



NARRATOR: It wasn't.



I feel somewhat vindicated after reading that both today's film and _Hellboy_ were directed by Guillermo del Toro so clearly there's a recognisable style there at least insofar as his water-based creatures look.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 20, 2022)

ska invita said:


> I'm surprised by your archaic traditionalism
> 
> Knowledge is Truth and Truth is Understanding and to Understand is to Know and I've truly known these films...your insistence on recalling given titles is a cultural imperialist orthodoxy that seeks to dismiss true knowledge for some kind of bureaucratic box ticking.
> 
> In a truly free society no one should  have to remember the pretentious name of a film for which 'that shit merman film' is in fact more accurate, just to satisfy you and your stifling rules. Likewise 'that Daniel Craig Bond film, not casino royale, but they're all basically the same', is in many ways more accurate an answer and more truthful than just being able to recall a very silly name. You probably support Sats for 11 year olds and grammar schools don't you? You should go back to your lists of films you've seen, hold them up in a mirror and take a long hard look


That reminds me, the tiny-handed fella is back on the tweeter


----------



## Chz (Nov 20, 2022)

Memorable Del Toro style. I didn't _dislike_ it, but neither could I see what the fuss was about.
Framed #254
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 21, 2022)

Framed #255
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 21, 2022)

A definite _go-with-your-first-instinct_ day


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> A definite _go-with-your-first-instinct_ day


Yup!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 21, 2022)

Framed #255
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 21, 2022)

I went for the book title first like a chump


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 21, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> I went for the book title first like a chump


Look at the clothes, mun!


----------



## stdP (Nov 21, 2022)

Knew I'd seen the first frame somewhere but couldn't place it; didn't recognise the second. Got the film at the obvious point on three (although only by de-unzooming the image to make it legible) but apparently not the title which was apparently not that of the book nor anything else I could think of, so overall a zero.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 21, 2022)

Go with what you see, my arse

It is not the gumball rally

Framed #255
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 21, 2022)

Framed #255
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





Guessed the wrong title....would have got it one before 


What was yesterday's? I missed it


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 21, 2022)

Framed #255
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Humberto (Nov 21, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #255
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


James Bond Quantum of Solace

Today's, title caught me out.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 21, 2022)

Framed #255
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Nov 21, 2022)

Also wrong title

Framed #255
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 21, 2022)

Framed #255
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 21, 2022)

Framed #255
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it but eventually recognised Mike Teevee from the book


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 21, 2022)

Framed #255
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Nov 21, 2022)

Framed #255
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Nov 21, 2022)

Framed #255
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Got it on two but forgot the silly title.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 22, 2022)

Framed #256
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Watched this fairly recently so disappointed it wasn’t a oner


----------



## stdP (Nov 22, 2022)

A furrowed-brow oner for me - knew I recognised the scene but couldn't quite place it and after an embarrassingly long time eventually clocked the car, at which point it became obvious.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 22, 2022)

Framed #256
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it and the early frames were completely outside my mental picture of it, so pleased to get it on 3, based on a single visual element within it rather than reading the pictures or picking up a vibe 👍


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 22, 2022)

You can see the back of Tobias Beecher from Oz  in frame 3


----------



## stdP (Nov 22, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Not seen it and the early frames were completely outside my mental picture of it, so pleased to get it on 3, based on a single visual element within it rather than reading the pictures or picking up a vibe 👍



I'm curious - three's very good for a "not seen" in my book, so what was the visual element you keyed on?


----------



## Epona (Nov 22, 2022)

Framed #256
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Nov 22, 2022)

i was able to recall the title of this one


----------



## blairsh (Nov 22, 2022)

Framed #256
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 22, 2022)

Another "I think I saw it when it came out" 

Framed #256
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 22, 2022)

Framed #256
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



I bet this has not aged well.....


----------



## smmudge (Nov 22, 2022)

Just on the obvious one though i did see it a long time ago

Framed #256
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 22, 2022)

stdP said:


> I'm curious - three's very good for a "not seen" in my book, so what was the visual element you keyed on?


Dude who looks like Dana Carvey in mullet wig, glasses and flannel shirt crossing the road


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 22, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #256
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


When I watched it a few months ago the first scene (bohemian rhapsody, the diner) were spot on but the scenes involving Tia Carrere were a bit  and yes had not aged well


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 22, 2022)

Framed #256
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Nov 22, 2022)

Framed #256
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Don't care what anybody says. I like this film.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 22, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> When I watched it a few months ago the first scene (bohemian rhapsody, the diner) were spot on but the scenes involving Tia Carrere were a bit  and yes had not aged well


Sounds about right. It was very much of it's time at the time and I can imagine the sexual politics are a somewhat whiffy now....


----------



## Chz (Nov 22, 2022)

It's the car. And I haven't seen it in _at least_ 20 years.
Framed #256
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 23, 2022)

Framed #257
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 23, 2022)

Framed #257
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 23, 2022)

Spoiler



I knew it from like two but could not remember the fucking name and got fixated on Dave



it was crap to


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 23, 2022)

despite fame two obviously being from StarTrek

Framed #257
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 23, 2022)

Framed #257
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not heard of it - though I did see 8 (eight) copies of it in various charity shops at the weekend


----------



## smmudge (Nov 23, 2022)

Didn't get it today


----------



## ska invita (Nov 23, 2022)

in 3 - had to google the name, but thats not a confession, thats just how it is so suck it up


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 23, 2022)

ska invita said:


> in 3 - had to google the name, but thats not a confession, thats just how it is so suck it up


Same...I knew the film but couldn't think of the title.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 23, 2022)

Framed #257
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 23, 2022)

Took me three attempts despite 



Spoiler



me sharing the same name as the film!


----------



## Chz (Nov 23, 2022)

Framed #257
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2022)

the only Paul I'm familiar with is Paul of Tarsus I'm afraid


----------



## Knotted (Nov 23, 2022)

Framed #257
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




One of the worst films I've ever seen.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 23, 2022)

Its not as bad as Ace Ventura


Knotted said:


> Framed #257
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knotted (Nov 23, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Its not as bad as Ace Ventura



I disagree slightly but I salute your hatred of Ace Ventura.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 23, 2022)

1 for me yesterday! Not sure how. 

Three today. Agreed that it's a pretty bad movie. Definitely not the worst I've ever seen, though. I mean, I've seen This is Forty.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 24, 2022)

Framed #258
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 24, 2022)

Framed #258
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Think I started watching this then got bored


----------



## Epona (Nov 24, 2022)

Not heard of this one!


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 24, 2022)

Heard of, but never seen it. Might get round to watching it one day

Framed #258
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2022)

Oh yes! This film doesn't seem to be very popular but I loved it. Would like to watch it again. And I should.

Framed #258
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Nov 24, 2022)

Framed #258
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Yeah I thought this was a bit of a return to form for this director.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Framed #258
> 
> Yeah I thought thiswas a bit of a return to form for this director.


Same......lots of people seem not to like it though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 24, 2022)

Framed #258
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Must watch this again some time.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 24, 2022)

in 1 :smug:

annoying film though, i was really looking forward to an alt- western shot in 70mm... the vistas! the gunslinging! it was going to look great! Then the whole long film takes place on one indoor stage set like a small fringe theatre play - what a waste.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 24, 2022)

I failed. Not sure how - I have seen it.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 24, 2022)

Framed #258
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 25, 2022)

Framed #259
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Quite an easy one I think, I’ve not seen it but the genre is very guessable from frame 2


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 25, 2022)

Framed #259
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Nov 25, 2022)

What on earth happens in this film

Framed #259
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 25, 2022)

Framed #259
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I absolutely love Abba but I am a lot less keen on this mawkish bag of wank.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 25, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #259
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking lake-situated holiday camp-set teen sex comedy or slasher flick on my first two guesses 🤣


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 25, 2022)

Framed #259
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I was thinking lake-situated holiday camp-set teen sex comedy or slasher flick on my first two guesses 🤣


Went for Zoolander in first guess just cos there’s a jeep. Had Moonrise Kingdom as 2nd guess until I clicked on the picture and immediately clocked it. Have watched that a few times - it’s my movie comfort blanket


----------



## scifisam (Nov 25, 2022)

Three for me. One of the worst movies ever made.

Got plotwords in two, better than my GF for once.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 26, 2022)

Framed #260
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




gesundheit


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 26, 2022)

Framed #260
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Very nearly my first duck since forever, kept trying to go for narrative fiction before succumbing to the obvious in desperation


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2022)

out of my bailiwick and wheelhouse today. Not a chance


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 26, 2022)

If you had to look for the dictionary definition of a NND it would have this film right at the top the list

I'm off to Google it, I will be some time

Framed #260
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Nov 26, 2022)

4 you know the score 
i wonder if https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naqoyqatsi is any good
i like this quote from the director from my point of view, our language is in a state of vast humiliation. It no longer describes the world in which we live


----------



## smmudge (Nov 26, 2022)

Annoying as I have seen it and what other reason to watch it than to be smug you've watched it. But don’t associate any of these shots with the film

Framed #260
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 26, 2022)

The fuck


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 26, 2022)

Framed #260
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





Fuckin hell that's obscure! 

I have seen it but a million years ago.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 26, 2022)

Framed #260
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




It's not really guessable unless you've seen it, which obviously I haven't.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 26, 2022)

Never seen it, never even heard of it, is it any good?
Framed #260
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 26, 2022)

Thought everyone had seen it - teenage rite of passage movie innit? Still didn’t get it til the 2nd go, though


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 26, 2022)

Framed #260
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Nov 26, 2022)

I can see not getting it. It's more than a bit niche. But if you _have_ seen it, it's hard to forget.
Framed #260
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Edit: Watched many times while stoned off my tits, so it probably adds up to one, proper viewing.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 27, 2022)

NND

Framed #261
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 27, 2022)

Framed #261
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Nov 27, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Thought everyone had seen it - teenage rite of passage movie innit? Still didn’t get it til the 2nd go, though



Are you talking about Koyaanisqatsi? That wasn't even released in the UK until this century.

Never vaguely heard of today's movie despite recognising all the big stars in it.

Framed #261
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 27, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Are you talking about Koyaanisqatsi? That wasn't even released in the UK until this century.
> 
> Never vaguely heard of today's movie despite recognising all the big stars in it.
> 
> ...


It's butchersapron's favourite film 🤣


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 27, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Are you talking about Koyaanisqatsi? That wasn't even released in the UK until this century.
> 
> Never vaguely heard of today's movie despite recognising all the big stars in it.
> 
> ...


I’ve seen it at the cinema and on VHS, so it must have been


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 27, 2022)

NND 

Framed #261
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Nov 27, 2022)

The fuck is this shit

Roll on Monday morning


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 27, 2022)

Framed #261
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 27, 2022)

Nyetttttttt


----------



## smmudge (Nov 27, 2022)

Nope


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 27, 2022)

Framed #261
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





What??



To be fair, as soon as I saw it had Marky Mark in it I knew I was doomed.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 27, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I’ve seen it at the cinema and on VHS, so it must have been





Yes I am certain I saw it at the cinema and remember it being advertised. It's not the sort of thing you easily forget.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 27, 2022)

However, the Internet gives a UK release date of July 1999 so perhaps our memories are not serving us well.....


----------



## Chz (Nov 27, 2022)

NND.
After such a great showing of obscure knowledge yesterday, too!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 27, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> However, the Internet gives a UK release date of July 1999 so perhaps our memories are not serving us well.....


That’s the rerelease:








						Koyaanisqatsi (1982) - IMDb
					

Koyaanisqatsi (1982) on IMDb: Movies, TV, Celebs, and more...




					m.imdb.com


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 27, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> That’s the rerelease:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right - I'm not losing my mind then. Thanks.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 27, 2022)

Chz said:


> NND.
> After such a great showing of obscure knowledge yesterday, too!



It's not obscure knowledge. Apparently everyone watches it as a teenager!


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 27, 2022)

I’d never heard of it. It does sound interesting though I’ll try and find it online.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 28, 2022)

Framed #262
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 28, 2022)

Framed #262
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I googled it


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 28, 2022)

Framed #262
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Nope a third NND in a row


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 28, 2022)

God I haven’t seen that film in years 

Framed #262
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 28, 2022)

Framed #262
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Nov 28, 2022)

I recognise the last frame from promotional material, but I've never seen it or even heard of it.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 28, 2022)

Chz said:


> I recognise the last frame from promotional material, but I've never seen it or even heard of it.


thats the correct answer


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 28, 2022)

Framed #262
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Nov 28, 2022)

Hm, another no today


----------



## scifisam (Nov 28, 2022)

Framed #262
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Watched both this film and the (not great but watchable) sequel a month ago.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 29, 2022)

Framed #263
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Another NND


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 29, 2022)

Framed #263
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Dude in frame 5


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 29, 2022)

I played the first two games  back in the day- not the online ones the old DOS and win95 RTS games. This looks terrible even from 5 stills.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 29, 2022)

Not my wheelhouse 🤣



Spoiler


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 29, 2022)

I tried for the first two hobbit films as well


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 29, 2022)

Whilst not the greatest of films, I will admit to watching it once, or maybe even twice. Instantly forgettable though , hence maybe the twice 

Framed #263
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 29, 2022)

And yesterday's? Well, I forgot to do it, but checking back through the archive it would've been another NND


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 29, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Not my wheelhouse 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



Assumed The Hobbit but not on there? Photogenic orc gave it away.






Framed #263
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 29, 2022)

Framed #263
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



🤣🤣🤣
Never in a million years!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 29, 2022)

In Three
You may well laugh at the very idea of this film, but for those who dont know, it is the most humane and sympathetic portrayal of orcs on film, and i highly recommend it as an example of deep challenging of prejudice


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 29, 2022)

Did it in 4 on my phone earlier but was too asleep to post it.


Spoiler



the first 3 guesses where much the same as most others today with the LOTR trilogy.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 29, 2022)

Nope...


Spoiler



Not really a fan of games turned into films.
Mind you, the last game I played was Brian Lara Cricket on Playstation 1!!
I would quite enjoy a movie with Lara bashing Orcs with his bat...


----------



## smmudge (Nov 29, 2022)

Another no today, not doing well recently. Also went for LOTR for a guess


----------



## Chz (Nov 29, 2022)

Not as shit as you might think. Still shit, but you'd expect it to be epic, _reeking_ shit and it's merely shit.
Framed #263
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Nov 29, 2022)

Framed #263
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Tried the two Hobbit titles. Neither of which were options. Press skip a couple of times. Spotted the awful half orc. Oh ok its that film. Based on a game that from memory never had half orcs.

It had the potential to be amazing. The game has an enormous fan base. Managed to miss every possible way of appealing to the game's fans whilst simultaneously not pleasing anyone else either. A truly awful game conversion. Didn't even have the excuse of low budget.

Mortal Kombat (low budget) and The Witcher managed it well so it's not impossible.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 29, 2022)

Failed today, and guessed the same as everyone else.


----------



## stdP (Nov 30, 2022)

Fucking FINALLY. I'd given up posting because it feels like I've had a month of movies that I've never even hard of, let alone recognise. I figured that days of relentless sarky shrugging from myself would be even duller than usual.

So what I think is a respectable twofer today - I don't remember the first frame at all (or the third for that matter), but the second of the glittering cityscape that is shown just before the credits is unmistakeable.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 30, 2022)

Framed #264
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 30, 2022)

First frame took me completely in the wrong direction, never got back on track

Framed #264
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 30, 2022)

Framed #264
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 30, 2022)

Nope


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 30, 2022)

Framed #264
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Seen this a few times so a poor result I think but off the NND streak at least


----------



## Gromit (Nov 30, 2022)

Framed #264
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Should have gotten it earlier as although I know he's done other films this is the only one I can name him in.


----------



## Chz (Nov 30, 2022)

Haven't seen it, but I have at least heard of it. I probably meant to rent it at some point but watched Baby Driver or The Driver instead.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 30, 2022)

never even heard of it, load of shite.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 30, 2022)

Framed #264
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven't seen it, but have heard of it. It's supposed to be good, isn't it?


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 30, 2022)

I enjoyed it. Decent soundtrack and I really liked the “look” of the film


----------



## Dandred (Nov 30, 2022)

Framed #265
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 1, 2022)

Just sort of looked like the sort of thing I'd expect to be in it 🤷

Framed #265
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Dec 1, 2022)

Framed #265
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 1, 2022)

Framed #265
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




One of those films where taking longer to get it actually gets more points (*© *ska invita )


----------



## Chz (Dec 1, 2022)

Fully aware of it, but never seen it so had no clue. I understand it's not as dire as the book, which should be pretty easy to do.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 1, 2022)

I guessed 'The Pope Must Die' at one point. No joy.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 1, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Just sort of looked like the sort of thing I'd expect to be in it 🤷
> 
> Framed #265
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...




Yes.

Framed #265
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 1, 2022)

A word space. A word space. My answer but for a word space. Dammit! Should've been a three'er

Framed #265
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Dec 1, 2022)

After a bunch of fails this was nice

Framed #265
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Dec 1, 2022)

Framed #265
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 1, 2022)

Framed #265







￼ ￼ ￼ ￼ ￼ ￼ ￼























						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				


















I  watched it on a plane once....even worse than expected!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 1, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #265
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


I've had it with motherfucking Hanks on a motherfucking plane 😡


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 1, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I've had it with motherfucking Hanks on a motherfucking plane 😡


Very good


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2022)

“we have to get to a library, fast” - I say this to myself when running late for work


----------



## scifisam (Dec 1, 2022)

Framed #265
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




The second image looks like the first second and third word, so...

I thought we'd had it before though or might have got it in one.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 2, 2022)

Framed #266
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it but say what you see


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 2, 2022)

Framed #266
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 2, 2022)

Framed #266
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Dec 2, 2022)

Yes that's what I did

Framed #266
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 2, 2022)

Framed #266



🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛















						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Obviously I haven't seen it


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 2, 2022)

Framed #266
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Dec 2, 2022)

up at 6, breakfast made, sniped at an urban troll, got this in 2 despite only seeing the poster, going to be a good day


----------



## Gromit (Dec 2, 2022)

Framed #266
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Seen it but had to see a cast member before I got it. 

If I could have been arsed to zoom I would have got it sooner actually.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 2, 2022)

good sensible film title
I mean Jeanne Dielman, 23 quai du Commerce, 1080 Bruxelles wtf?
 a lesson for all aspiring film makers here


----------



## Humberto (Dec 2, 2022)

Framed #266
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 2, 2022)

Framed #266
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 3, 2022)

Framed #267
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 3, 2022)

Framed #267
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Belatedly. Watched it this year so a poor day at the office


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 3, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #267
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩
> 
> 
> ...


A win's a win 🤷


----------



## Gromit (Dec 3, 2022)

Framed #267
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




What the hell is frame three?
Oh it's that.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 3, 2022)

Where the hell I got this one from I'll never know, especially from a "Railway Children" (say what you see) starting point

Framed #267
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 3, 2022)

Framed #267
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Dec 3, 2022)

Framed #267
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not sure why the 4th frame was any more obvious than the 3rd


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 3, 2022)

Framed #267
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## paul mckenna (Dec 3, 2022)

Finally, some payback for the dozens of viewings

Framed #267
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 4, 2022)

Framed #268
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Thankfully haven’t seen this


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 4, 2022)

Framed #268
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I actually quite liked it. Frame 1 took me to thinking about another film the lead actor was in, _Music And Lyrics_, which I also quite liked 🤷


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 4, 2022)

Framed #268
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



had it on frame 2 but went for The Omen


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 4, 2022)

I liked the soundtrack. badly drawn boy


----------



## Epona (Dec 4, 2022)

Framed #268
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 4, 2022)

Recognized the kid's face, just couldn't match it to the film, which, again, I think I've seen in the distance of time

Framed #268
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Dec 4, 2022)

Framed #268
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 4, 2022)

Framed #268
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Not seen...or maybe I have seen bits of it. I'm not sure.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 4, 2022)

Framed #268
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Although frame 1 is a good clue. I needed frame 2 to know that.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 4, 2022)

Framed #268
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Gromit said:


> Framed #268
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...







Spoiler



Yeah, there ae so many of these guys films I couldn't remember which it was


----------



## Chz (Dec 4, 2022)

Seen it a few times, through no fault of my own... 
Framed #268
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 4, 2022)

Framed #268
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #268
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


I got it in one but did try that first but it wasn’t on the list, so don’t know how you managed that! 
Haven’t seen it but knew the premise as I’d read the book


----------



## scifisam (Dec 4, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #266
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



 If your blood looks like anything in the image in frame 3, seek medical help.


Framed #268
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




It's a much better movie than I think anyone expected.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2022)

scifisam said:


> If your blood looks like anything in the image in frame 3, seek medical help.


Think you might be referring to framed #267 rather than this one?


----------



## scifisam (Dec 4, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Think you might be referring to framed #267 rather than this one?



Yup - I was quoting someone talking about that movie


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 4, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I got it in one but did try that first but it wasn’t on the list, so don’t know how you managed that!
> Haven’t seen it but knew the premise as I’d read the book


Because it wasn't on the list I just threw in _Frank_ on frame 1, because I felt the dude had Fassbinder poise 🧐


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Yup - I was quoting someone talking about that movie


you were quoting someone talking about #267, not #266


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 4, 2022)

Framed #268
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Took a punt based on the album title


----------



## scifisam (Dec 4, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> you were quoting someone talking about #267, not #266



Then I'm very confused about why they included 266 in the post.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Then I'm very confused about why they included 266 in the post.


ooh yeah - it is confusing though as the link is always whatever today's is


----------



## scifisam (Dec 4, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> ooh yeah - it is confusing though as the link is always whatever today's is



Yeah, if I'd looked at it today I would have been confused. I actually typed that on the day then forgot to post it.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 4, 2022)

It’s confusing me too, as I wasn’t sure what film scifisam  was referring to, won’t be able to remember given it was two days ago now


----------



## scifisam (Dec 4, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> It’s confusing me too, as I wasn’t sure what film scifisam  was referring to, won’t be able to remember given it was two days ago now



There Will Be Blood. But the picture in frame three was him covered in oil, not blood!


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 4, 2022)

scifisam said:


> There Will Be Blood. But the picture in frame three was him covered in oil, not blood!


Ah yess that makes sense


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> It’s confusing me too, as I wasn’t sure what film scifisam  was referring to, won’t be able to remember given it was two days ago now











						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 5, 2022)

Framed #269
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Nope


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2022)

Got it in five. Have seen it and loved it so should have got it by three


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2022)

Framed #269
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Hang on, flashback to #261


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2022)

Ooh I like the stats 👍


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #269
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


I was sure it was The Florida Project this time dammit!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's butchersapron's favourite film 🤣


Proof:









						What DVD / Video did you watch last night? (pt3)
					

Lumet's The Verdict. Starring Paul Newman, written by Mamet, so plenty of pedigree.   I'd never seen it before. Newman was terrific in it. The story is nothing special really. A simple underdog story with redemption at the centre, but featuring some great performances and excellent dialogue...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Proof:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that! It’s good for a Michael Bay film, granted…


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2022)

Framed #269
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Dec 5, 2022)

Framed #269
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Absolutely love this film


----------



## smmudge (Dec 5, 2022)

OK I don't think I've ever even heard of it 😅


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 5, 2022)

Framed #269
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





Never seen or even heard of it!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 5, 2022)

Ah...having just looked it up and seen the marketing I now know I have avoided it as it looks way too "feelgood" for my liking.

Doing this quiz is very interesting as I am learning that either a) I have very narrow taste in films; or b) most (American) films are shite.

Perhaps it's both


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 5, 2022)

A firm NND from me this morning

Wasn't Bad Boys
Wasn't Bad Boys II
Clicked through

Framed #269
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Dec 5, 2022)

Damnit. I've seen that and didn't register any of the frames.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 5, 2022)

The only movie I can think of with a Cuban food truck is 'Turbo' with the talking snails.

So obvs I didn't get it today.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 5, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> A firm NND from me this morning
> 
> Wasn't Bad Boys
> Wasn't Bad Boys II
> ...


The same


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> A firm NND from me this morning
> 
> Wasn't Bad Boys
> Wasn't Bad Boys II
> ...


I'd love to see your stats


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 5, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I'd love to see your stats


I usually do framed on a tablet, I'll see if I can get my stats off that


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I usually do framed on a tablet


Based on your performance I would hazard a guess at the tablet being diazepam 🤣


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I usually do framed on a tablet, I'll see if I can get my stats off that





DaveCinzano said:


> Based on your performance I would hazard a guess at the tablet being diazepam 🤣


I was just about to ask: Largactil?


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 5, 2022)

My stats such as they are


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 5, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> My stats such as they are



Don't worry High Voltage you’ve not got the wooden spoon


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 6, 2022)

Framed #270
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Guess 1: _Brokeback Mountain__ 🤣_


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 6, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #270
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


I guessed Walkabout which is daft as I knew that was Nicole Kidman in an earlier frame. Must be my age


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 6, 2022)

Framed #270
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Dec 6, 2022)

Framed #270
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Recognised frame 3 but not enough to get it over the memory line. 
Frame 4 drove it home.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 6, 2022)

Framed #270
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Dec 6, 2022)

Cheated by seeing it recently.
Framed #270
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Dec 6, 2022)

Framed #270
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Frame three made me guess Mortal Engines 😁


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 6, 2022)

yeah I was shit out of luck after guessing  'brokeback mountain' then 'legends of the fall'


----------



## Chz (Dec 6, 2022)

I did almost guess Far and Away because I thought "Oh, it's that Nicole Kidman movie" and then confused the Australian Home and Away with the decidedly not Australian Far and Away.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 6, 2022)

I didn't get it, not sure I've heard of it tbh. Maybe it was guessable.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 7, 2022)

Framed #271
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it but very sleuthable 👍


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 7, 2022)

Framed #271
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it either so quite pleased with that


----------



## scifisam (Dec 7, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #271
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



As in guessing based on prior knowledge, or researching?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2022)

got this one in 3 but haven't seen it


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 7, 2022)

Framed #271
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 7, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #271
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


unlucky Dave, how the mighty have fallen, even homer nods eh etc etc


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 7, 2022)

Good morning, Mister Stopped Clock 👍


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 7, 2022)

scifisam said:


> As in guessing based on prior knowledge, or researching?


All the information you need is on the card


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 7, 2022)

Framed #271
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





Gosh look at Keira Knightly!


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 7, 2022)

I've seen this within the last couple of years. How anyone gets it from a generic picture of London is beyond me 

Framed #271
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 7, 2022)

Finally got one!! What a memorable movie, must be 20 years since I saw it.

Framed #271
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Dec 7, 2022)

Framed #271
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 7, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I've seen this within the last couple of years. How anyone gets it from a generic picture of London is beyond me
> 
> Framed #271
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


You can see the back of KK and PN in the first frame.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 7, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> You can see the back of KK and PN in the first frame.


<whoosh! >


----------



## scifisam (Dec 7, 2022)

Framed #271
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Great movie


----------



## Knotted (Dec 7, 2022)

Framed #271
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven't seen it, not sure how I got it.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 7, 2022)

Framed #271
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 7, 2022)

Framed #271
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 8, 2022)

Framed #272
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen this but the look is as visually distinctive as the third man or so I’m told


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2022)

Framed #272
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




first guess was  The Fog


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 8, 2022)

Framed #272
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Not seen it but guessed. A very lucky guess as I really didn't know.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 8, 2022)

Missed entering The Great so it didn't register

Framed #272
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Dec 8, 2022)

Bit slow this morning

Framed #272
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 8, 2022)

Framed #272
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 8, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> Framed #272
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Moi aussi


----------



## Gromit (Dec 8, 2022)

Framed #272
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I'm happy I got it before the final give away frame.


----------



## Knotted (Dec 8, 2022)

Didn't get it. Probably very famous and great.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 8, 2022)

Framed #272

🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## Chz (Dec 8, 2022)

Framed #272
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Moi aussi


a 'say what you see' guess


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2022)

Framed #273
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Blimey!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 9, 2022)

Framed #273
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 9, 2022)

A 'say what you see' guess, combined with a 'profile the poster above you' guess 🤣


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 9, 2022)

Framed #273
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I can see it now


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 9, 2022)

Framed #273
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




First one I've gotten first guess for a long time.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 9, 2022)

Probably a NND 

Framed #273
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 9, 2022)

Worked out the director on 4 but he's a dodgy sack of (dull) piss I actively avoid  so fucked if I could get the film.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 9, 2022)

Framed #273
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I DID say what I saw but not specifically enough


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 9, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #273
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


I'll play this game:-

Generic scene of American city, probably New York
As 1, but could be anywhere in America, might be Chicago 
Definitely New York
A random, probably should know her but don't
Ooh! That's wasserface
Peeeeeeedoooohh!


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Peeeeeeedoooohh!


in one for me but never liked this film, this never sat right with me

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/01/style/woody-allen-manhattan.htmlkey plot is a 43 year old Woody Allen in a cringey relationship with 17 year old school girl (link goes into details of that)

Film also gets criticised for being a 'loveletter to new york' and having only white people in it - for the record Woody Allen blames the casting agency. He wrote and cast the 17 year old himself though.

Can argue he is reflecting reality.I was talking to a university lecturer earlier this year and he was saying how much of this kind of thing still goes on today, not with him but other teachers, and that the attractions are mutual and consenting < he wasnt defending it, just talking about the dynamic.

anyhow its a weird film, its the nice shots of new york that people remember but actually its pretty horrible to watch


----------



## smmudge (Dec 9, 2022)

Didn't get it today, actually not so good with these sorts of films


----------



## Gromit (Dec 9, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> A 'say what you see'


Framed #273
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Gotham?
Black n white film?
God I hate her.
Damn it him.
Damn it it's a real place then.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Dec 9, 2022)

Framed #273 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ https://framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Dec 9, 2022)

Only got because of "say what you see". I don't watch his films any more.
Framed #273
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 9, 2022)

Framed #273
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Dec 9, 2022)

Chz said:


> Only got because of "say what you see". I don't watch his films any more.
> Framed #273
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> ...



Exactly the same.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 10, 2022)

Never heard of it, assume it isn’t about
spiders though


Framed #274
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




But did think I recognised the second frame but probably from a different film


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 10, 2022)

Framed #274
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





Nah. I suppose I've heard if it but wouldn't watch that.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 10, 2022)

Framed #274
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 10, 2022)

Dammit. Knew the film from frame 2 but got the lead actor wrong in my head so went off, once again, at a tangent which quickly degenerated into yet another click through

Framed #274
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Dec 10, 2022)

Framed #274
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 10, 2022)

Framed #274
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 10, 2022)

Framed #274
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 10, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> But did think I recognised the second frame but probably from a different film


There was a glut of similarish films around the last few years, was thinking _Red Sparrow, Ava_, etc...


----------



## scifisam (Dec 10, 2022)

Should've got this sooner

Framed #274
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 10, 2022)

Because I'm a straw chewing hayseed apparently I didn't recognize manhattan or an iconic bridge. Didn't get todays one either, I'd clocked it as a comic book film  by frame four but that sadly doesn't narrow it down much.


----------



## Chz (Dec 10, 2022)

Haven't seen it (and I _have_ Disney+!), so I'll call 5 a win.
Framed #274
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 11, 2022)

Framed #275
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




 another say what you see today and a good film.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 11, 2022)

Framed #275
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




What he said though I’ve not seen it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 11, 2022)

Epitome of SWYS 🤣

Framed #275
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2022)

Bit easy that one


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 11, 2022)

Framed #275
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Don't think I've seen it either!


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 11, 2022)

Framed #275
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Dec 11, 2022)

Gordon Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares?


----------



## smmudge (Dec 11, 2022)

The most SWYS of SWYSs

Framed #275
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 11, 2022)

Framed #275
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Dec 11, 2022)

Framed #275
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Nice to be back in the 1 zone.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 11, 2022)

Five for me, which is annoying. 

GF got it in one by pure guessing, the bitch.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 11, 2022)

scifisam said:


> GF got it in one by pure guessing, the bitch.


we all did


----------



## scifisam (Dec 11, 2022)

ska invita said:


> we all did



I'm sure some people have seen the movie. I have at least heard of it.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 11, 2022)

ska invita said:


> we all did



I'm sure some people have seen the movie. I have at least heard of it


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 11, 2022)

Framed #275
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 12, 2022)

Not seen it but

distinctive visual style


 etc 

Framed #276
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 12, 2022)

Framed #276
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2022)

In one again, but too obvious


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 12, 2022)

Framed #276
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 12, 2022)

Another one I "think" I've seen, maybe

Framed #276
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 12, 2022)

Framed #276
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 12, 2022)

Framed #276
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Dec 12, 2022)

Too easy, have seen this one quite a few times however.

Framed #276
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Dec 12, 2022)

Framed #276
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Dec 12, 2022)

Framed #276
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Gave this to my mother for Christmas one year.
My step siblings used to watch it religiously every time they visited her.
Were proper obsessed with it.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 12, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> In one again, but too obvious


got it in one too, but tbf it wasnt obvious obvious, in fact some misdirection there


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 12, 2022)

Framed #276
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2022)

ska invita said:


> got it in one too, but tbf it wasnt obvious obvious, in fact some misdirection there


It’s obvious if you’ve seen it!


----------



## ska invita (Dec 12, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s obvious if you’ve seen it!


i was working in cinemas that year as an usher so have seen it loads of times at the time
its got a strong look, nothing else  (famous at least) like it


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2022)

ska invita said:


> i was working in cinemas that year as an usher so have seen it loads of times at the time
> its got a strong look, nothing else  (famous at least) like it


I saw it on mushrooms at a very strangely designed cinema in Woolwich - thought I’d hallucinated it but went back another time and it really did look like that!
So it has stuck in my mind!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 12, 2022)

Must've fallen asleep before midnight 😱

Framed #276
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Dec 12, 2022)

A favourite in this house.
Framed #276
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Dec 12, 2022)

Framed #276
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I haven't seen it.

GF got it in one and also hasn't seen it, she just has magical powers.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 13, 2022)

Framed #277
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 13, 2022)

Framed #277
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 13, 2022)

Framed #277
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 13, 2022)

Framed #277
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Yet another film I woudn"t watch even if you paid me but the one that comes to mind on this topic. Title's annoying too.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 13, 2022)

I've heard of it but always thought it was about MotoX

Framed #277
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Dec 13, 2022)

Never heard of it and didn't get it today!


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 13, 2022)

Ah! On Any not Any Given

I'm mean, not that it would've made any difference


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 13, 2022)

Used to play the inches speech before my uni exams


----------



## Gromit (Dec 13, 2022)

Framed #277
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I read your spoilers before guessing 😀


----------



## ska invita (Dec 13, 2022)

Je ne havent heard of this pas
Makes me question if we are all living in the same reality or maybe it is all a matrix?


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 14, 2022)

Framed #278
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 14, 2022)

Framed #278
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 14, 2022)

Framed #278
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Par it seems


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 14, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #278
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I went for _Caddyshack_ on frame 1, no dice


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 14, 2022)

Recognised the actors but not a single frame so it had to be a sequel 

Framed #278
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2022)

Framed #278
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Saw this the other day funnily enough!


----------



## Chz (Dec 14, 2022)

Never seen it, but a logical guess.
Framed #278
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 14, 2022)

Framed #278
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Dec 14, 2022)

Framed #278
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Dec 14, 2022)

Six for me. Hated the first film, never watched the second one.

GF got it in one.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 14, 2022)

That's embarrassing, in my defence it was the only stupid Jim Carrey film I could think of and in the list

Framed #278
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 15, 2022)

Framed #279
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




First guess -

IMarathon Man as it looked like someone running


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 15, 2022)

Framed #279
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 15, 2022)

Nothing, zip, nada came into my mind. From the first frame right through to the final frame. Not the faintest glimmer of a recollection of any film title apart from frame two, which for some reason was starting me down a Flashdance dead end, and I knew it wasn't that


Framed #279
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Dec 15, 2022)

Got there eventually 

Framed #279
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2022)

Framed #279
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 15, 2022)

Haven’t seen it, thought it was Black Swan (again) then worked out it was one of those vapid fucking musical numbers that were popular for a while 

Framed #279
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 15, 2022)

tbh I'd've been happy to have narrowed it down to a musical 

Any fucking musical


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 15, 2022)

Framed #279
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 15, 2022)

dry few days for ol' dot here. Need less middlebrow trash and more ropey genre fiction to help me specifically.


----------



## Chz (Dec 15, 2022)

Not seen it, but reasonable guess again.
Framed #279
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Dec 15, 2022)

Framed #279
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




A genre i generally don't watch.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 15, 2022)

Got a dvd of this to watch one day, maybe this xmas
finally recognised on #6
Frames make it look really good
I didnt realise the Queen was in it (frame 3)


Massive film with the oscars


----------



## scifisam (Dec 15, 2022)

I've heard of it but never seen it. The frame with three main actresses weirdly doesn't look like either of them.

Framed #279
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 16, 2022)

Framed #280
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




NND


----------



## smmudge (Dec 16, 2022)

Me neither

Framed #280
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 16, 2022)

NND 

Framed #280
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 16, 2022)

Not a scooby


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 16, 2022)

Aye! Aye! Looks like Cinzano's overslept


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 16, 2022)

Framed #280
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I cheated


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 16, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Aye! Aye! Looks like Cinzano's overslept


 

Framed #280
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Dec 16, 2022)

NND


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 16, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #280
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...




Weak weak it rhymes with reek


----------



## scifisam (Dec 16, 2022)

Framed #280
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




NND. One of the frames I suppose did make it somewhat guessable.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 16, 2022)

Framed #280
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




A few famous faces which led me to believe i should have heard of it if not seen it. Never hit my radar.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 17, 2022)

Framed #281
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 17, 2022)

Pretty shit effort, considering I saw it last week.

Framed #281
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 17, 2022)

Framed #281
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



better than nothing.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 17, 2022)

So many makes, remakes, reboots and different franchises it could've been any one of them.  So, of course I got none of them

Framed #281
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 17, 2022)

Framed #281
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I didn’t see it last week so happy with that


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 17, 2022)

Framed #281
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Harrumph


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 17, 2022)

Framed #281
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Dec 17, 2022)

Framed #281
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I got very lucky, as soon as it revealed the franchise I randomly picked one of them and it was right. Though I was absolutely convinced I got it in one with my first guess The Birds 😂 though I don't remember that being set at Christmas.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 17, 2022)

Framed #281
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler



Being a comic book geek I really should have got this in one


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 17, 2022)

Framed #281
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Lucky guess regarding which film within the franchise.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 17, 2022)

Framed #281
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Knew the franchise, but ALL of them are listed.

GF got it in two, of course.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 17, 2022)

Two for me, really it was one but got the franchise episode name wrong. 
Put me down for a one Dave


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 17, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Two for me, really it was one but got the franchise episode name wrong.
> Put me down for a one Dave


No worries, three it is 🤡


----------



## ska invita (Dec 17, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> No worries, three it is 🤡


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 17, 2022)

ska invita said:


> View attachment 356133


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2022)

Framed #282
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I must have seen this somehow...dixons shop window maybe...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 18, 2022)

Framed #282
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 18, 2022)

Not seen it but had an educated (drunk) guess

Framed #282
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 18, 2022)

Delighted to say a hard NND 

I'm confident that no matter how many guesses I'd've had the title would never had cropped up

Framed #282
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 18, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> Framed #282
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Jumpers for goal posts


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 18, 2022)

Framed #282
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




So not Legally Blond

Then my head just kept going - oh it must be that one about...um....yeah....fuck I don't know.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2022)

omg like 3, what ever?


----------



## smmudge (Dec 18, 2022)

Framed #282
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




That is so fetch.

Bit disappointed actually, maybe could have got it sooner with a bit more thought 🤔


----------



## Gromit (Dec 18, 2022)

smmudge said:


> Framed #282
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> Bit disappointed actually, maybe could have got it sooner with a bit more thought 🤔


Framed #282
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I should have got it in 3 but was impatient.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 18, 2022)

Am I the only one who compulsively, impatiently clicks the “skip” button, often ignoring the suspicion of a movie title in favour of getting to the end to get the answer?  Sometimes I manage to stop myself and have a guess, but mostly I’m just thinking “this looks like Mean Girls”, SKIP, “I bet it’s mean girls” SKIP, “it’s mean girls, isn’t it?” SKIP.

Then of course when I get to the end I‘m like ”silly bastard, another one you should’ve got!” 😂


----------



## Gromit (Dec 18, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Am I the only one who compulsively, impatiently clicks the “skip” button, often ignoring the suspicion of a movie title in favour of getting to the end to get the answer?  Sometimes I manage to stop myself and have a guess, but mostly I’m just thinking “this looks like Mean Girls”, SKIP, “I bet it’s mean girls” SKIP, “it’s mean girls, isn’t it?” SKIP.
> 
> Then of course when I get to the end I‘m like ”silly bastard, another one you should’ve got!” 😂


No that's me on days where I just want to know quick instead of really examining each frame for all the clues. My impatient days.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Am I the only one who compulsively, impatiently clicks the “skip” button, often ignoring the suspicion of a movie title in favour of getting to the end to get the answer?  Sometimes I manage to stop myself and have a guess, but mostly I’m just thinking “this looks like Mean Girls”, SKIP, “I bet it’s mean girls” SKIP, “it’s mean girls, isn’t it?” SKIP.
> 
> Then of course when I get to the end I‘m like ”silly bastard, another one you should’ve got!” 😂


You got it in one then, well done


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 18, 2022)

ska invita said:


> You got it in one then, well done


It would have been a 4 today, probably


----------



## Chz (Dec 18, 2022)

Framed #282
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Dec 18, 2022)

Framed #282
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Very easy for me today.

GF got it on one too. 

It's an excellent movie, not one to feel proud you haven't watched.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 18, 2022)

@Mr Curry - yup, on days when the first couple make me think I'm not going to get it I often get impatient and don't really give myself a chance to get it right.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 19, 2022)

Framed #283
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Work the problem, people 👍


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 19, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Am I the only one who compulsively, impatiently clicks the “skip” button, often ignoring the suspicion of a movie title in favour of getting to the end to get the answer?  Sometimes I manage to stop myself and have a guess, but mostly I’m just thinking “this looks like Mean Girls”, SKIP, “I bet it’s mean girls” SKIP, “it’s mean girls, isn’t it?” SKIP.
> 
> Then of course when I get to the end I‘m like ”silly bastard, another one you should’ve got!” 😂




Yeah that's me


----------



## ska invita (Dec 19, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Work the problem, people 👍


Fuck you, you're not the boss of me   in fact you know what I'm going on strike today, just not going to do this one - anyone want to join me I'll be on the bandwidth thread. Clearly need to draw a line in the sand.... you know what you can do with your thumbs up


----------



## Chz (Dec 19, 2022)

Not seen it, but.. 
Framed #283
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Dec 19, 2022)

scab


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 19, 2022)

Framed #283
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it but very aware of it.
Actually I might have seen it but forgotten


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 19, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Fuck you, you're not the boss of me   in fact you know what I'm going on strike today, just not going to do this one - anyone want to join me I'll be on the bandwidth thread. Clearly need to draw a line in the sand.... you know what you can do with your thumbs up


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 19, 2022)

Chz said:


> Not seen it, but..
> Framed #283
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> ...


This yeah

Framed #283
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Dec 19, 2022)

Framed #283
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Have heard the title but know absolutely nothing about it.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 19, 2022)

Framed #283
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Dec 19, 2022)

Didn't get it. I think I've heard of it but might be getting it mixed up with 5 other film titles


----------



## Gromit (Dec 19, 2022)

I misspelled it.

So it didn't come up as a suggestion.

When the answered was revealed it was a case of thats the bloody film I meant you spelling nazi. :Mad:

Good flick by the way.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2022)

Framed #284
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




If you've seen it you should get it on 1 if you don't fall for the red herring; if you've not seen it and only know the concept, then could be a bust 🤷


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 20, 2022)

Framed #284
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





Anybody could be forgiven for thinking that I don't actually watch films


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #284
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I've ever seen you and High Voltage together in the same place at the same time 🤔


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 20, 2022)

Shhhhhhhh


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Shhhhhhhh


Silence Of The Lambs?
Murder On The Orient Express?
Silent Running?
Shhhhhhhhhe's Gotta Have It???


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 20, 2022)

(2)


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 20, 2022)

But not the new one with Kenny Branagh. He played far too fast and loose with the story and his moustache is ridiculous


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> But not the new one with Kenny Branagh. He played far too fast and loose with the story and his moustache is ridiculous


Half expected him to burst in at the denouement and boom out GO COMPAAAAAAARE


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 20, 2022)

Framed #284
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



The dry days are over! Rain has come!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 20, 2022)

is the red herring toy story?


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 20, 2022)

Vague recollection of maybe seeing one of the franchise, might even have been this one. Instantly forgettable, and I mean instantly 

Framed #284
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥

https://framed. wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 20, 2022)

Toy Soldiers was better but not featured on the list


----------



## Gromit (Dec 20, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Toy Soldiers was better but not featured on the list


This ^

Framed #284
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I fell for the red herring even though it wasn't on the list.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 20, 2022)

Nope
Framed #284
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 20, 2022)

Framed #284
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




NND


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 20, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Toy Soldiers was better but not featured on the list



Is that that daft British one where they are all werewolves?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 20, 2022)

Oh no - that's Dog Soldiers


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Toy Soldiers was better but not featured on the list


_Small Soldiers_. _Toy Soldiers_ is the _Taps_-meets-_Die Hard_ one


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 20, 2022)

Framed #284
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 20, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh no - that's Dog Soldiers




Dog Soldiers is ace


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 20, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Dog Soldiers is ace



Yes indeed it is!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Dog Soldiers is ace


Is that the one with James Corden as a cat?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Toy Soldiers was better but not featured on the list


Small Soldiers, rather


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Small Soldiers, rather


People will think you've got me on Ignore 🧐


----------



## scifisam (Dec 20, 2022)

Another fail for me. I think I've actually seen it, but retained no memory of it at all.

Small Soldiers is really underrated.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 21, 2022)

Oh it’s that film!

Framed #285
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





I at least had an idea it had it a continental setting as I guessed a number of French films until I realised it was that bit of France that isn’t in France!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 21, 2022)

Framed #285
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Dec 21, 2022)

Framed #285
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I guess 1 was swys but I didn't recognise it despite going there (in the day)


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 21, 2022)

Sneaked under the wire 

Framed #285
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩

https://framed. wtf


----------



## smmudge (Dec 21, 2022)

Phew

Framed #285
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 21, 2022)

Framed #285
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 21, 2022)

Framed #285
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 21, 2022)

Boom!

Framed #285
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Dec 21, 2022)

Framed #285
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Could be better. Great movie.


----------



## Chz (Dec 21, 2022)

Honestly, it was a guess. I thought cute medieval stuff and came up with that.
Framed #285
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 22, 2022)

Overthought it and wasted time on 1, obvious on 2

Framed #286
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 22, 2022)

Framed #286
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




NND.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 22, 2022)

NND. When the first frame opened my heart sank

Framed #286
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 22, 2022)

Framed #286
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Now this will shock you all - I've actually seen this one.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 22, 2022)

Quite like this film

Framed #286
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Dec 22, 2022)

Framed #286
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I've seen it. 
Knew it was the one with the personifications Etc. Etc.
Be damned if I could recall it's title before it was revealed.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Dec 22, 2022)

Framed #286
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 22, 2022)

Framed #286
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




 I liked this a lot, always loved the numskulls as well


----------



## Chz (Dec 22, 2022)

Framed #286
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 22, 2022)

Framed #286
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 23, 2022)

Framed #287
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





Surprisingly I’ve not watched this, though I plan to catch it over the next week or so


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 23, 2022)

Framed #287
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






Spoiler







😂🤡


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 23, 2022)

That was my second guess too


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 23, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> That was my second guess too


My other frame 1 thoughts were _Scarface, Blow _and_ 2001_ 😶


----------



## Epona (Dec 23, 2022)

Framed #287
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Watched it yesterday


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 23, 2022)

Framed #287
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




should have got that in one.  I went with star trek for no good reason on frame one


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 23, 2022)

Ha!

Framed #287
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 23, 2022)

Framed #287
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Dec 23, 2022)

Framed #287
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Yes frame 1 2001, frame 2 Citizen Kane.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 23, 2022)

Framed #287
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Dec 23, 2022)

Framed #287
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Guess 1: Stars (blurry = old), SciFi, The day the earth stood still. Nope

Guess 2: Was right about old. Christmas film maybe. Well it's not the Wizard of Oz so it's the other old one.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Dec 23, 2022)

Framed #287
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Dec 23, 2022)

Framed #287
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven't seen it, but the style's fairly distinctive.

I forgot to play yesterday - what was it?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 23, 2022)

scifisam said:


> I forgot to play yesterday - what was it?


_Inside Out 👍_


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 23, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Framed #287
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


You can play them all in the archive:








						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 23, 2022)

Framed #287
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 23, 2022)

smmudge said:


> Framed #287
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


All greyed minds think alike 🤷


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 23, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> My other frame 1 thoughts were _Scarface, Blow _and_ 2001_ 😶



Twilight Zone

I've never actually watched todays movie


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 23, 2022)

Framed #287
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




First guess, 'Requiem for a dream 'Lol'


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 24, 2022)

Framed #288
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 24, 2022)

Framed #288
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I guess that settles the debate as to whether it’s a Christmas movie


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 24, 2022)

Framed #288
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 24, 2022)

Framed #288
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 24, 2022)

Of course it's a Christmas film

Framed #288
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Dec 24, 2022)

what with the storms in the US today was the day for planes trains and automobiles


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 24, 2022)

Framed #288
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Only got that because of the comments


----------



## smmudge (Dec 24, 2022)

I had no idea, I've not seen it

Framed #288
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Dec 24, 2022)

Framed #288
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 24, 2022)

Framed #288
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 25, 2022)

Framed #289
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Chrimble fellow Framed aficionados x


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 25, 2022)

Framed #289
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it so quite pleased with that.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 25, 2022)

Heard of it, never see it, I'll take this

Framed #289
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Dec 25, 2022)

Framed #289
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Dec 25, 2022)

Frame 1 I should've known One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest was a bit harsh for xmas day


----------



## smmudge (Dec 25, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Frame 1 I should've known One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest was a bit harsh for xmas day



Yeah that was my guess too

Framed #289
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 25, 2022)

Framed #289
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 25, 2022)

Framed #289
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Dec 25, 2022)

smmudge said:


> Yeah that was my guess too
> 
> Framed #289
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


Me too.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 25, 2022)

Framed #289
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Dec 25, 2022)

Framed #289
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 25, 2022)

Very clearly a christmas film from the off but which fucking one.

Framed #289
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




This was our first date film, haven't seen it since. She always says she'd rather we'd watched Texas Chainsaw Massacre.


----------



## Chz (Dec 25, 2022)

Again, just guessed a crimbo film. Happened to guess well. 
Framed #289
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 25, 2022)

Funnily enough today's film is what I'm watching right now, whilst at work. We have a good 2 hours till the patient is coming out of theatre (we are post op recovery) by which time the night staff will be in.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 25, 2022)

Hope you have a relaxed shift kalidarkone x


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 25, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Hope you have a relaxed shift kalidarkone x


I did thanks x


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 26, 2022)

Framed #290
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




When you can see the title at the end you ought to get it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 26, 2022)

Framed #290
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 26, 2022)

NND - and even with "some words" clearly visible in the last frame they meant nothing to me, so, arse! 

Framed #290
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Dec 26, 2022)

I haven't seen it but I'm sure I had a book of it when I was younger and the illustrations had that distinctive look

Framed #290
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 26, 2022)

Framed #290
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 26, 2022)

Framed #290
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 27, 2022)

Framed #291
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Frame 1 got me on a brief wild goose chase because it got me thinking of that Phil Collins/Hugo Weaving film


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 27, 2022)

Framed #291
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Happy with that as I’ve not seen it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 27, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #291
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


I paid money and saw it at the Bristol Cannon!


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 27, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I paid money and saw it at the Bristol Cannon!


Well it came in handy then


----------



## Epona (Dec 27, 2022)

I have seen the film but clearly wasn't paying much attention, frame #3 was pretty obvious though!

Framed #291
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 27, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Well it came in handy then


That'll do


----------



## Gromit (Dec 27, 2022)

Framed #291
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I'm honestly not sure if I've seen it or not.
Downsizing wasn't an option at Frame 1.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 27, 2022)

Framed #291
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 27, 2022)

Framed #291
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Dec 27, 2022)

Framed #291
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Dec 27, 2022)

I thought that #1 was unique enough that if I didn't get it then I wouldn't get it at all.
I was wrong.
Framed #291
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 27, 2022)

Framed #291
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



why was I guessing for a wes anderson film


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 27, 2022)

Framed #291
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Dec 27, 2022)

Framed #291
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I haven't seen the from when it came out, but still, that first frame is quite misleading.

Got yesterday's in one. One of my least favourite movies of all time.


----------



## Epona (Dec 28, 2022)

Framed #292
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Seen very recently


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 28, 2022)

Framed #292
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Dec 28, 2022)

got in three but couldnt remember the name   
not a real film tbf


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2022)

ska invita said:


> got in three but couldnt remember the name
> not a real film tbf


It’s a real film. Why do you think it ain’t?


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 28, 2022)

Seen it. Twice, I think. Recognised it from the second frame, just couldn't put the name to it. Not quite instantly forgettable but going that way

Framed #292
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 28, 2022)

Framed #292
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I hate these films now.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 28, 2022)

Framed #292
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Haven't seen it! Just recognised the lightening bolt thingy off his costume


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 28, 2022)

Framed #292
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




NND


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 28, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #292
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah! That'd've been The Flash - which was a wrong guess


----------



## smmudge (Dec 28, 2022)

Nope didn't get it today. Not sure I've even vaguely heard of it


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 28, 2022)

nothing for me. I've seen the Shazam character in cartoons before, usually with this annoying cunt of a demon Etrigan who speaks in shitty contrived rhymes. Awful.


----------



## Chz (Dec 28, 2022)

Saw with the wee'un not too long ago.
Framed #292
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Dec 28, 2022)

NND

Framed #292
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Dec 28, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s a real film. Why do you think it ain’t?


real films dont have "superheroes" in them


----------



## 8ball (Dec 28, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #292
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



I totally struck out on this one, but tried to find a Flash film when I saw the logo.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2022)

ska invita said:


> real films dont have "superheroes" in them


What utter nonsense


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 28, 2022)

ska invita said:


> real films dont have "superheroes" in them


(((_The Greatest Story Ever Told_)))


----------



## Gromit (Dec 28, 2022)

Framed #292
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Red eye glowy monsters are such a wide cliche now it could have been any film. Even the Sex in the city movie..


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 28, 2022)

Framed #292
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 28, 2022)

Apparently it’s on ITV2 in half an hour or so if anyone is desperate to watch it


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 29, 2022)

Framed #293
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 29, 2022)

Framed #293
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





Helped by watching the sequel earlier this week


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 29, 2022)

Framed #293
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 29, 2022)

Framed #293
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Raheem (Dec 29, 2022)

Framed #293
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Should have been a one, really.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 29, 2022)

Framed #293
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 29, 2022)

Framed #293
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## blairsh (Dec 29, 2022)

Framed #293
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 29, 2022)

Never seen it but even I recognised the baddies

Framed #293
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 29, 2022)

Framed #293
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Dec 29, 2022)

In Germany and Poland this film was called Kevin Alone In The House.
In Brasil it was called They Forgot Me.
In Spain and Peru it was called My Poor Angel
In France this film is called Mum, I Missed the Plane...#2 is called Mum, I Missed the Plane Again and This Time I Am Lost in New York...#3 was called Mum, I'm Taking Care of the Baddies.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 29, 2022)

Framed #293
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Dec 29, 2022)

Framed #293
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 29, 2022)

Framed #293
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Dec 29, 2022)

Framed #293
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 29, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Framed #293
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛


Making up for your _Shazam_ shame yesterday


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 30, 2022)

Framed #294
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Some sort of kids film


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 30, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #294
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah - not a real film


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 30, 2022)

Framed #294
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Three completely off-target guesses then spot the franchise shot and somehow managed to dunk the right one straight away without wasting further guesses.


----------



## Epona (Dec 30, 2022)

Framed #294
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Dec 30, 2022)

Jesus, this should've been better.

Framed #294
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Bloody GF fluked it on frame 3 despite never having seen it, grr.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 30, 2022)

Framed #294
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I've got a tame fan in the house


----------



## 8ball (Dec 30, 2022)

Framed #294
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## 8ball (Dec 30, 2022)

Epona said:


> Framed #294
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



That’s impressive.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 30, 2022)

Got the franchise from frame 4 couldn't be arsed from that point on, reverted to click through 

Framed #294
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Dec 30, 2022)

Framed #294
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## 8ball (Dec 30, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Got the franchise from frame 4 couldn't be arsed from that point on, reverted to click through
> 
> Framed #294
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> ...





Spoiler



I saw the funny-looking house and guessed from the Harry Potter films available


----------



## Epona (Dec 30, 2022)

8ball said:


> That’s impressive.



Not if you know the film as well as I do


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 30, 2022)

Framed #294
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## 8ball (Dec 30, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Framed #294
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



Same as me.  

Did you guess on frame 2 like me or did you know it?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 31, 2022)

Framed #295
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Fucking sequels


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 31, 2022)

Framed #295
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Nope. Had the right idea on genre but not heard of the film


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 31, 2022)

Framed #295
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



 Its just 300-on-sea really.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 31, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> Framed #295
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...




🤣🤣🤣😡🤦


----------



## 8ball (Dec 31, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #295
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...



Totally.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 31, 2022)

8ball said:


> Same as me.
> 
> Did you guess on frame 2 like me or did you know it?


I vaguely remembered it eventually.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 31, 2022)

NND. Wasn't aware they'd done another one

Framed #295
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 31, 2022)

Framed #295

🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛










						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Ha ha  I didn't know they'd done a sequel either but it came up in the options so I took it


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 31, 2022)

Framed #295
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Thought this might be a certain Crowe film initially but yeah the filters on these shit films are fairly distinct.

Not seen this one because why would you do that to yourself?


----------



## smmudge (Dec 31, 2022)

Never heard of it, didn't get it today


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 31, 2022)

Framed #295
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Dec 31, 2022)

NND
Was completely unaware of sequel.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 31, 2022)

No ones missing much, its terrible but theres some good slow mo gory bits again


----------



## ska invita (Dec 31, 2022)

i rate these films for actually having an original look - so much technology available and most films look exactly the same
fascistic nonsense of course


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 31, 2022)

ska invita said:


> i rate these films for actually having an original look - so much technology available and most films look exactly the same
> fascistic nonsense of course


Same.
Not sure that would stretch to round 2 for me.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 31, 2022)

Total wild guess

Framed #295
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





GF got it in three, but she has seen the first one and assures me it was huge at the time.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 31, 2022)

Framed #295
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 1, 2023)

Framed #296
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Unbeaten champion of 2023 😎


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 1, 2023)

Framed #296
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 1, 2023)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #296
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Framed #296
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Have never seen this film
but having just read the plot I’m still not sure whether DaveCinzano is Maverick or Iceman?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 1, 2023)

Unbeaten


Elpenor said:


> Framed #296
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


In a way they were both modelled on me 🤷


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 1, 2023)

my win rate this year is 55%, 11 correct out of 20. Its statistically 5% better than a coin toss so I'll take it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 1, 2023)

DotCommunist said:


> my win rate this year is 55%, 11 correct out of 20. Its statistically 5% better than a coin toss so I'll take it.


No, _this year_ your win rate is 100%


----------



## scifisam (Jan 1, 2023)

Framed #296
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Jan 1, 2023)

Boooooooooooo


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 1, 2023)

This is the new year, same as the old year. Bleurgh! 

Framed #296
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 1, 2023)

Framed #296
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## blairsh (Jan 1, 2023)

Never seen it.

Framed #296
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 1, 2023)

Framed #296
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Jan 1, 2023)

Ok maybe it was obvious from the first... I was thinking some sort of Star Wars though 

Framed #296
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 1, 2023)

Framed #296
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Jan 1, 2023)

Framed #296
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Nice easy one to start with.
If I hit the brakes...


----------



## Chz (Jan 1, 2023)

Framed #296
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Jan 1, 2023)

Framed #296
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Nice start to the year!


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 2, 2023)

Not seen it but recognised the hair of one of the lead actress


Framed #297
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2023)

Framed #297
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 2, 2023)

Well, I've heard of it <shrugs>

Framed #297
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 2, 2023)

Framed #297
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





Heard of it but I've never been interested enough to watch it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 2, 2023)

Is it any good? Or is it just tedious?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2023)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Is it any good? Or is it just tedious?


It's quite afflecting


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 2, 2023)

I just find that as I age, I am less tolerant of films that whitter on about how hard life is for boring American men coming to terms with "feelings"

And it looks like that kind of film.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 2, 2023)

Framed #297
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Jan 2, 2023)

I've seen it. Rather liked it, even. But couldn't recognise a single frame.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 2, 2023)

Framed #297
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 2, 2023)

I was just reading the synopsis and making signs against evil just from the description. nowt. I will never watch this film.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 2, 2023)

Quite impressed with myself considering I've never seen it

Framed #297
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 2, 2023)

scifisam said:


> Quite impressed with myself considering I've never seen it
> 
> Framed #297
> 🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


How the fuck did you get it if you’ve never seen it

IN TWO


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2023)

High Voltage said:


> How the fuck did you get it if you’ve never seen it
> 
> IN TWO


Recognised Anthony H Wilson in the background 🤷


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 2, 2023)

Who?


----------



## scifisam (Jan 2, 2023)

High Voltage said:


> How the fuck did you get it if you’ve never seen it
> 
> IN TWO



It looked US east coast and bleak, and that describes the area that the movie's named after. I've never been there but I've seen photos.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2023)

Plus Anthony H Wilson in the background 👍


----------



## scifisam (Jan 2, 2023)

DaveCinzano said:


> Plus Anthony H Wilson in the background 👍



Not a clue who that is


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2023)

scifisam said:


> Not a clue who that is


And you've got no idea who shot Kennedy - pull the other one, it's got bells on!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2023)

I got it, DaveCinzano


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> I got it, DaveCinzano


My life mantra, as imparted to me by Anthony H Wilson:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2023)

DaveCinzano said:


> My life mantra, as imparted to me by Anthony H Wilson:
> 
> View attachment 358172


(For the benefit of HiVoltz and Miggy, that gif is from a famous film called _Citizen Kane_)


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 2, 2023)

DaveCinzano said:


> (For the benefit of HiVoltz and Miggy, that gif is from a famous film called _Citizen Kane_)




Is this not Star Wars marketing strategy?


----------



## Gromit (Jan 2, 2023)

Framed #297
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




The title alone makes me glad I ain't seen it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 2, 2023)

DaveCinzano said:


> (For the benefit of HiVoltz and Miggy, that gif is from a famous film called _Citizen Kane_)


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 2, 2023)

I haven’t seen this film, but I could bore anyone by explaining its significance in the direction currently taken by the streaming platforms and the subsequent shaping of western cinema.  

Framed #297
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 3, 2023)

Framed #298
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2023)

Got that one in one! 🥳


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 3, 2023)

Framed #298
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





Boom shakalaka!


----------



## ska invita (Jan 3, 2023)

spanglechick said:


> I haven’t seen this film, but I could bore anyone by explaining its significance in the direction currently taken by the streaming platforms and the subsequent shaping of western cinema.
> 
> Framed #297
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛
> ...



Please do! Not heard of this


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 3, 2023)

NND. First one, and no doubt of many, of the new year

Framed #298
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 3, 2023)

DaveCinzano said:


> (For the benefit of HiVoltz and Miggy, that gif is from a famous film called _Citizen Kane_)


I think you'll find its spelled _cane_ as there's no need to capitalise a stick


----------



## smmudge (Jan 3, 2023)

Framed #298
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 3, 2023)

Framed #298
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





So this isn’t about LBJ’s wife?


----------



## scifisam (Jan 3, 2023)

Framed #298
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Recognised all the stars but had no clue.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 3, 2023)

Framed #298
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




One of my fav actresses... But not seen this... yet. I meant to. It dropped off my radar.

It's not X-men by the way. Yes I tried it when I saw Xavier.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2023)

Nowt for me. This film could be a biopic of Lyndon B. Jonson's wife, but I suspect it isn't


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 3, 2023)

DotCommunist said:


> Nowt for me. This film could be a biopic of Lyndon B. Jonson's wife, but I suspect it isn't


I dunno, maybe ask Elpenor


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2023)

united in our last century references


----------



## Chz (Jan 3, 2023)

It was a very good film, I thought.
Framed #298
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 3, 2023)

Framed #298
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 3, 2023)

Framed #298
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 3, 2023)

Framed #298
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 3, 2023)

ska invita said:


> Please do! Not heard of this


One day when I’m very bored, I will.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 4, 2023)

Framed #299
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 4, 2023)

DaveCinzano said:


> Framed #299
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


You surprise me!

Framed #299
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 4, 2023)

spanglechick said:


> You surprise me!
> 
> Framed #299
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...


Shucks, sometimes I surprise myself


----------



## ska invita (Jan 4, 2023)

3
Classic hair do


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 4, 2023)

I was thinking along different lines, lots of the ones I would've guessed weren't there - 

_The Front Page _(1974)_, Rififi, Le Samouraï_ etc - so I went adjacent until the kicker...



Spoiler


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2023)

DaveCinzano said:


> I was thinking along different lines, lots of the ones I would've guessed weren't there -
> 
> _The Front Page _(1974)_, Rififi, Le Samouraï_ etc - so I went adjacent until the kicker...
> 
> ...


I thought it was a Peter Strickland film at first and then in the second frame I swore I spotted Harrison Ford before eventually realising it was Vertigo


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 4, 2023)

No surprise here then. I mean, I've heard of it, as in I recogised the word, once I'd clicked through the options. But as for associating the film to the title from any of the frames, never got to happen. I could've probably watch the entire film and if I'd missed the opening credits still couldn't've told you the film's name 

Framed #299
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Jan 4, 2023)

Framed #299
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I recognised 3 but couldn't place it. Just kept putting in Batman films


----------



## Gromit (Jan 4, 2023)

Framed #299
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




There were two possibilities. I picked the wrong one first.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 4, 2023)

Framed #299
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2023)

Dunno why anyone is bothering to play if they don’t get that!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 4, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> Dunno why anyone is bothering to play if they don’t get that!


I wouldnt think too hard about it, some people just play it for fun without questioning why others play it.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 4, 2023)

It’s on a list to see, but I’ve not seen it 

I’m actually happy that this came up as an answer it makes a change from the endless superhero films


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2023)

ruffneck23 said:


> I wouldnt think too hard about it, some people just play it for fun without questioning why others play it.


It can’t be much fun playing it if you know nowt about films.
It’d be like me playing a sports quiz


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 4, 2023)

hmm so in your reasoning because someone didnt get the last one, that means the dont know anything about films?

OK then...

I didnt but I still enjoy playing the game.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2023)

ruffneck23 said:


> hmm so in your reasoning because someone didnt get the last one, that means the dont know anything about films?
> 
> OK then...
> 
> I didnt but I still enjoy playing the game.


Not if you didn’t get it, but if you haven’t heard of it where have you been? 
It’s regarded as one of the best of all time. It’s a Hitchcock ffs!


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 4, 2023)

Well I’ve heard of it but haven’t seen it. I also do a lot worse when I play the game in the morning rather than last thing at night. So there we are.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 4, 2023)

Plus it's a game, and it's meant to be fun, and if you're enjoying it then 👍


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 4, 2023)

I think The Killing is the only hitchcock I've seen. Only know rear window through the simpsons take off. 
Dry few days here. I can feel a headshot coming though


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 4, 2023)

DotCommunist said:


> I think The Killing is the only hitchcock I've seen.


Plot twist: the director rips off a rubbery face mask to reveal... He is actually Stanley Kubrick 😱😱🤣


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 4, 2023)

DaveCinzano said:


> Plot twist: the director rips off a rubbery face mask to reveal... He is actually Stanley Kubrick 😱😱🤣


oh then I've seen none.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 4, 2023)

Framed #299
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 4, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> Not if you didn’t get it, but if you haven’t heard of it where have you been?
> It’s regarded as one of the best of all time. It’s a Hitchcock ffs!


Mate, you are old 🤣
There's beginning to be tons of stuff I can reference cus no one knows what I'm talking about.

 Like I said to a work mate: 

 'I sounded like Barry White when I woke up this morning " they had no idea what I was on about...


----------



## ska invita (Jan 4, 2023)

i only actively went out of my way to watch this film as it regularly comes in a number one in filmmakers all time best film lists. personally i think hitchcock is overrated on that score, though ive read up as to the Whys of why people rate him, and this film especially. Still not convinced it warrants best film of all time. Tarantino publicly reckons hes overated too which makes me feel better

Frame 4 is

one of the most famous shots in film history because of the creation of a then new technique - the dolly zoom effect - to capture it. really recommend watching this very short youtube video if you ware unaware of it. you end up seeing the shot everywhere


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 4, 2023)

Framed #299
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Yeah easy-ish!


----------



## scifisam (Jan 4, 2023)

Framed #299
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I don't have a high hit rate but still enjoy playing.


----------



## Chz (Jan 4, 2023)

Can't remember the last time I saw it, but that shot...
Framed #299
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Jan 4, 2023)

Framed #299
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not a film buff at all but well, yes of course.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 4, 2023)

ska invita said:


> i only actively went out of my way to watch this film as it regularly comes in a number one in filmmakers all time best film lists. personally i think hitchcock is overrated on that score, though ive read up as to the Whys of why people rate him, and this film especially. Still not convinced it warrants best film of all time. Tarantino publicly reckons hes overated too which makes me feel better
> 
> Frame 4 is
> 
> one of the most famous shots in film history because of the creation of a then new technique - the dolly zoom effect - to capture it. really recommend watching this very short youtube video if you ware unaware of it. you end up seeing the shot everywhere





Spoiler



I mean, frame four is famous for that reason, and the composition feels more “vortex-y”but frame one is where the dolly zoom is used for the first time in cinematic history. It’s the opening sequence.  

The thing about Hitch is that before I started teaching his films, watching certain sequences over and over, I didn’t really understand the fuss.  I knew it was good, clever stuff, but not why there’s so much fuss.  

And now? It’s a bit like when you really start studying Shakespeare properly.  The more I watch, the more geeky and excited I get as I understand the total fucking _depth_ and richness of his visual mastery.  Man was a genius.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 4, 2023)

spanglechick said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah thanks i had no idea! watching it again ( clip below) ive no memory of this scene it turns out   



Spoiler


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 5, 2023)

Framed #300
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Jan 5, 2023)

One for me too

harder for the USA this one 
revenge!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 5, 2023)

Framed #300
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2023)

In one!


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 5, 2023)

Initially thought it might be something to do with the game number, yunno, a subtle, almost subliminal clue but on closer inspection, nothing to link it with 300 and Sparta 

Framed #300
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 5, 2023)

Framed #300
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 5, 2023)

Thought this was good but guess it's standard 🤣 at least it's before the real giveaway frame

Framed #300
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 5, 2023)

Framed #300
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 5, 2023)

In 1 !


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 5, 2023)

Chilli.s said:


> In 1 !


We've all got it in 1 today so sadly, there is no glory in it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 5, 2023)

Mrs Miggins said:


> We've all got it in 1 today so sadly, there is no glory in it


The glory is getting in first, I guess 🤷🧐


----------



## ska invita (Jan 5, 2023)

DaveCinzano said:


> The glory is getting in first, I guess 🤷🧐


No that looks very sad I have to break it to you


----------



## Chz (Jan 5, 2023)

Ashamed to say I've never seen it, but that was quite the giveaway in Frame 2.
Framed #300
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Jan 5, 2023)

Framed #300
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I know of it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 5, 2023)

ska invita said:


> No that looks very sad I have to break it to you


There's no shame in being number two old bean 🫡


----------



## ska invita (Jan 5, 2023)

shits getting real


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 5, 2023)

ska invita said:


> shits getting real


----------



## ska invita (Jan 5, 2023)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 358378


is this some kind of boomer joke?


----------



## ska invita (Jan 5, 2023)

DaveCinzano said:


> .


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 5, 2023)

ska invita said:


>



Great buncha lads 🤣


----------



## Epona (Jan 5, 2023)

Framed #300
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I recognised the first frame but couldn't dredge up from my brain which film it was from.
I'd be inclined to be a bit worried about anyone who didn't get it from frame 2.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2023)

Framed #300
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Obv


----------



## scifisam (Jan 5, 2023)

Framed #300
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




So proud! Oh...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2023)

It's funny - I recognised the film straightaway cos ginnels in the north are so idiosyncratic - Manchester, Leeds, Newcastle, Sheffield - lots of ginnels/snickets/tenfoots/lannings, all of them looking slightly different


----------



## scifisam (Jan 6, 2023)

Framed #301
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Nnd


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 6, 2023)

Hard work today 👍

Framed #301
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 6, 2023)

Framed #301
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Back to repping the NND ends again


----------



## smmudge (Jan 6, 2023)

Framed #301
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Hmm nope though maybe I could have guessed at the end as I've heard of it and think I knew they were in it


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 6, 2023)

Another instantly forgettable film. Positive I've seen it yet... nothing

Framed #301
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 6, 2023)

Framed #301
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






After the glory of yesterday


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 6, 2023)

Framed #301
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 6, 2023)

Yep! it's gone again!


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 6, 2023)

Had to click through to frame 4 before it registered . . . instantly, and I mean instantly forgettable


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 6, 2023)

Just out of interest, is it worth watching . . . again?


----------



## Chz (Jan 6, 2023)

Took me a while. I thought it was a pretty good film at the time.
Framed #301
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 6, 2023)

High Voltage said:


> Just out of interest, is it worth watching . . . again?


Are you sure you're ready for your film-watching stabilisers to come off yet?


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 6, 2023)

DaveCinzano said:


> Are you sure you're ready for your film-watching stabilisers to come off yet?



Yes


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 7, 2023)

Framed #302
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Yeah


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 7, 2023)

Watched it recently 

Framed #302
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 7, 2023)

Framed #302
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Jan 7, 2023)

🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
*The blood swept lands and seas of red,*
*Where angels dare to tread.
As I put my hand to reach,
As God cried a tear of pain as the angels fell,*
*Again and again.*
🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥​


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 7, 2023)

They seem to be mining a thick vein of NND at the moment

Framed #302
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 7, 2023)

Framed #302
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



As soon as I saw Robert Downey Junior I knew the game was truly up. I don't think I've watched anything with him in for years. 

Wasn't he sort of interesting once upon a time?


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 7, 2023)

ska invita said:


> 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> *The blood swept lands and seas of red,*
> *Where angels dare to tread.
> As I put my hand to reach,
> ...



Blade Runner??


----------



## ska invita (Jan 7, 2023)

High Voltage said:


> Blade Runner??


yeah seems to have ripped off this war poem


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 7, 2023)

ska invita said:


> yeah seems to have ripped off this war poem


Bloody Robots! - can't do anything for themselves


----------



## smmudge (Jan 7, 2023)

Ok i feel better

Framed #302
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




It wasn't iron man so I wasn't going to get it.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 7, 2023)

Didn’t get today’s. What was yesterday’s?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 7, 2023)

spanglechick said:


> Didn’t get today’s. What was yesterday’s?


_Nightcrawler_


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 7, 2023)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Nightcrawler_


Oh, I wouldn’t have got that.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 7, 2023)

I'm not angry at you all, I'm just... disappointed 🙁


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 7, 2023)

Fuck off Cinzano


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 7, 2023)

The whole thing is geared towards American mainstream movies and I don't tend to watch them so I'm fucked really.

Still enjoy playing though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 7, 2023)

I went for Con Air on frame 2 and it wasn't in the list. No con air in the list. Thats the worst absence yet.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 7, 2023)

I got SFA of course


----------



## ska invita (Jan 7, 2023)

DaveCinzano said:


> Watched it recently


_Why?_


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 7, 2023)

ska invita said:


> _Why?_


Because I have an open mind


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 7, 2023)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The whole thing is geared towards American mainstream movies and I don't tend to watch them so I'm fucked really.
> 
> Still enjoy playing though.


This is basically my perspective of the game


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2023)

DotCommunist said:


> I got SFA of course


Super Furry Animals?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 7, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> Super Furry Animals?


Sweet Fuck All


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2023)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Framed #302
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


He's a good actor - have you seen Kiss Kiss Bang Bang? Two disgraced actors redeeming themselves in one film, that


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 8, 2023)

Framed #303
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Sneaky first frame


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 8, 2023)

Framed #303
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 8, 2023)

NND I was confident that today's was going to be a wall of red blocks from everyone. Who the hell watches stuff like this. And then... 

Framed #303
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 8, 2023)

Framed #303
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				






High Voltage said:


> NND I was confident that today's was going to be a wall of red blocks from everyone. Who the hell watches stuff like this. And then...
> 
> Framed #303
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> ...






Spoiler



It's really good, get Netflix and binge the Ghibli series, at the very least watch Porco Rosso


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 8, 2023)

Framed #303
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I got this confused with the other one of this genre I’ve seen.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 8, 2023)

High Voltage said:


> Who the hell watches stuff like this.


Ive seen 3 from Sxxxxx xxxxxi  but I feel like thats enough now - 1 was great the other 2 not so.  This one is currently enjoying a revival because of this. If I was a parent Id engage more but I couldn't be less the target audience so hold no grudges


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 8, 2023)

Framed #303
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Jan 8, 2023)

Framed #303
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Went for spirited away on 2, at least I was on the right track


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 8, 2023)

Framed #303
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 8, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> He's a good actor - have you seen Kiss Kiss Bang Bang? Two disgraced actors redeeming themselves in one film, that


I don't think I have but I'd be more likely to give that a go than any of the stuff he seems to choose to be in these days.

Maybe he will have a promising "late period"


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 8, 2023)

smmudge said:


> Framed #303
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> 
> 
> ...


Same


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 8, 2023)

Framed #303
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Jan 8, 2023)

Pah.
Framed #303
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Jan 8, 2023)

Didn't get yesterday's, same as everyone else, and neither did the GF.

I actually beat her today! First time I've ever done well and she's not got it at all.

Framed #303
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kittyP (Jan 8, 2023)

High Voltage said:


> NND I was confident that today's was going to be a wall of red blocks from everyone. Who the hell watches stuff like this. And then...
> 
> Framed #303
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> ...


Are you kidding!?
It's incredibly popular and currently has a run of the theatrical play at


Spoiler



The Barbican on collaboration with the RSC that sold out incredibly quickly


.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 8, 2023)

scifisam said:


> Didn't get yesterday's, same as everyone else, and neither did the GF.


🧐😥


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 8, 2023)

kittyP said:


> Are you kidding!?
> It's incredibly popular and currently has a run of the theatrical play at
> 
> 
> ...



Not kidding at all. I'm vaguely aware that the barbican is somewhere in London and thought the RSC was in Stratford, as for theatre <shrugs>


----------



## scifisam (Jan 8, 2023)

High Voltage said:


> Not kidding at all. I'm vaguely aware that the barbican is somewhere in London and thought the RSC was in Stratford, as for theatre <shrugs>



It is a massively famous movie even without knowing about the theatrical adaptation though.


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 8, 2023)

scifisam said:


> It is a massively famous movie even without knowing about the theatrical adaptation though.


If I was hanging by my fingers off a cliff edge and the only path to safety was to name a single anime film, any one at all, it would be goodbye HV in no time sharp. I've Googled the title and am no more the wiser.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Monday at 12:02 AM)

Framed #304
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Sorry, a bit slow today, was distracted and lost track of the time 🤷


----------



## Elpenor (Monday at 12:04 AM)

Framed #304
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I think I’ve only half watched this and thought it was shit and unmemorable so surprised to have got this


----------



## Epona (Monday at 12:09 AM)

Framed #304
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Monday at 12:25 AM)

Got that one in one to my shame


----------



## DotCommunist (Monday at 12:29 AM)

Framed #304
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never seen it but I was by chance looking at Gene Hackmans  top rated films earlier. Made a note to torrent The Conversation.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Monday at 6:03 AM)

Framed #304
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





Never seen this and I really should have done


----------



## High Voltage (Monday at 6:16 AM)

Heard of it, vaguely, never seen it, and from another Google, just to see if I'd missed anything, I'm taking this as a win, sounds truly awful 

Framed #304
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Monday at 7:42 AM)

I started typing it in for the last frame but didn't come up in the list!

Framed #304
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Monday at 10:38 AM)

Have heard _of_ it, but didn't even know who was in it so...
Framed #304
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Monday at 11:00 AM)

Framed #304
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




My first guess was one of his later films. . . 
My second guess was still that same one of his later films. . . but I knew I couldn't put it twice.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Monday at 11:11 AM)

Framed #304
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I like the domain name. WTF!


----------



## kalidarkone (Monday at 12:12 PM)

Framed #304
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Monday at 12:26 PM)

High Voltage said:


> NND I was confident that today's was going to be a wall of red blocks from everyone. Who the hell watches stuff like this. And then...
> 
> Framed #303
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> ...



I've not seen it either, though I'm not surprised everyone else has. It's supposed to be great.


----------



## Knotted (Monday at 12:27 PM)

NND btw. But do I get points for recognising _Between the Buttons_?


----------



## scifisam (Monday at 9:32 PM)

Knew it from frame two but just could not remember the name for ages, and I do not cheat by googling.

GF got it in two, naturally.

Framed #304
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Tuesday at 12:04 AM)

Framed #305
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Tuesday at 12:05 AM)

Framed #305
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Epona (Tuesday at 12:09 AM)

Framed #305
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Tuesday at 12:21 AM)

Framed #305
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Forgot to do yesterday and lost my ten day streak. Grr.


----------



## Elpenor (Tuesday at 12:28 AM)

Framed #305
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Never seen it


----------



## spanglechick (Tuesday at 12:31 AM)

Spoiler



I tried to be too clever.


Framed #305
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Tuesday at 12:34 AM)

spanglechick said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: I'm guessing you guessed ..



__


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Tuesday at 1:00 AM)

Framed #305
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Yossarian (Tuesday at 3:10 AM)

Framed #305
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Tuesday at 5:58 AM)

I'm fairly sure that I've not seen this one

Framed #305
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Tuesday at 6:17 AM)

Much higher resolution than I remember

Framed #305
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Framed - The daily movie guessing game





High Voltage said:


> I'm fairly sure that I've not seen this one
> 
> Framed #305
> 🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛
> ...




HOW HAVE YOU NOT?


----------



## smmudge (Tuesday at 6:46 AM)

Framed #305
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Tuesday at 6:48 AM)

Framed #305
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Tuesday at 6:54 AM)

Artaxerxes said:


> HOW HAVE YOU NOT?


A quick check on the release date shows I'd just turned 18 I was and still am a big wuss when it comes to "horror" films and given the much hyped scene decided it wasn't for me


----------



## Steel Icarus (Tuesday at 7:20 AM)

I'd have got it second frame but still pleased with one

Framed #305
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Tuesday at 7:21 AM)

🟩
took a bit of thinking but the biggest clue was the word in the bottom right hand corner, plus the font and greenscreen put it in the 80s


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Tuesday at 8:25 AM)

Framed #305
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

Went for the wrong one with my first guess, rookie mistake.


----------



## Chz (Tuesday at 8:55 AM)

Tried to be clever and thought it might be the plural version
The aesthetic is a classic and easily recognisable, but the various versions over the years have tried to stay true to it so it's hard to tell them apart at one glance of a CRT.
Framed #305
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Tuesday at 9:53 AM)

It can't be coincidence that this film/series of films is all over my radar at the moment . . can it? You tube is constantly giving me long docs to watch on it, it's appearing on U75 threads, adn now this. . . in just two or three days I am seeing and hearing about the franchise everywhere.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Tuesday at 10:59 AM)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It can't be coincidence that this film/series of films is all over my radar at the moment . . can it? You tube is constantly giving me long docs to watch on it, it's appearing on U75 threads, adn now this. . . in just two or three days I am seeing and hearing about the franchise everywhere.


Try saying JORDAN PETERSON, JOE ROGAN, ANDREW TATE out loud three times and see what happens


----------



## scifisam (Tuesday at 11:02 AM)

Would have been ashamed otherwise

Framed #305
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Tuesday at 11:48 AM)

Framed #305
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Tuesday at 12:40 PM)

Framed #305
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Tuesday at 12:59 PM)

Framed #305
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Wednesday at 12:06 AM)

Framed #306
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




NND City


----------



## DaveCinzano (Wednesday at 12:08 AM)

Framed #306
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## scifisam (Wednesday at 12:10 AM)

I am annoyed with myself because I was going to go for this title as a wild guess and didn't

Framed #306
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## 8ball (Wednesday at 1:49 AM)

Spoiler



Season 15 of Friends isn’t as light as I was expecting.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Wednesday at 6:51 AM)

Framed #306
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



What??


----------



## Artaxerxes (Wednesday at 7:02 AM)

No chance, death it is


----------



## smmudge (Wednesday at 7:33 AM)

I thought I recognised the first frame, turns out I actually had no idea

Framed #306
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Wednesday at 7:39 AM)

NND. Back with "my people" by the looks of it

Framed #306
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Wednesday at 8:18 AM)

smmudge said:


> I thought I recognised the first frame, turns out I actually had no idea
> 
> Framed #306
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> ...


Me too. Turns out I've never bloody heard of it.


----------



## Gromit (Wednesday at 10:20 AM)

smmudge said:


> I thought I recognised the first frame, turns out I actually had no idea
> 
> Framed #306
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> ...


This.

I wondered at Unbreakable but turns out I'd never heard of it despite a very strong cast.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Wednesday at 11:21 AM)

I thought frame 3 was Frances McDormand. It isn't.


----------



## Chz (Wednesday at 12:25 PM)

NND.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Thursday at 12:04 AM)

Framed #307
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Thursday at 12:05 AM)

Framed #307
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Think I might have seen a bit of this once but it was absolutely terrible.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Thursday at 12:20 AM)

Framed #307
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





An action film that I have actually seen!


----------



## Gromit (Thursday at 12:21 AM)

Framed #307
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Shakespearean in magnitude. 
A film of a decade unsurpassed by none. 
Acting performances inspired by all the muses on heaven and earth.

I'm ashamed it took me three guesses.

John Woo does great action but everything else is corny to the max. Perfect for Nick Cage in other words


----------



## kalidarkone (Thursday at 4:38 AM)

Framed #307
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Thursday at 5:59 AM)

Framed #307
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Thursday at 7:04 AM)

Framed #307
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## blairsh (Thursday at 7:11 AM)

Framed #307
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Thursday at 7:28 AM)

Framed #307
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Thursday at 7:36 AM)

Can't believe I actually got it.

Framed #307
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ska invita (Thursday at 7:53 AM)

wasnt expecting this to be a film that everyone gets, but we're on our way to a clean sweep here


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Thursday at 9:42 AM)

ska invita said:


> wasnt expecting this to be a film that everyone gets, but we're on our way to a clean sweep here


Somewhere in the back of my mind I recognised frame 2 and the names in frame 3.


----------



## 8ball (Thursday at 10:51 AM)

Not the best performance but I think the first couple of frames were tricky.

Framed #307
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Chz (Thursday at 11:14 AM)

Surprised I got that, but it was based on frame #2. I just had (what I thought was) a better guess for #2. #3 didn't influence me at all.
Framed #307
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Thursday at 12:51 PM)

ska invita said:


> wasnt expecting this to be a film that everyone gets, but we're on our way to a clean sweep here



Another classic SWYS


----------



## scifisam (Thursday at 5:33 PM)

Shoulda been better. My GF got it in one!

Framed #307
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Thursday at 5:53 PM)

Mrs Miggins said:


> the names in frame 3.


And what did you go for when you couldn't find any tastefully-produced, textually-authentic Homeric epics on the list?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Thursday at 6:04 PM)

DaveCinzano said:


> And what did you go for when you couldn't find any tastefully-produced, textually-authentic Homeric epics on the list?


I tried to type "some bangy shouty old nonsense" but that didn't come up on the list.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Thursday at 6:30 PM)

Mrs Miggins said:


> some bangy shouty old nonsense


Describes about 70% of the core poster base 🤣


----------



## Knotted (Thursday at 6:55 PM)

Seen it and should have got it from the actors in it. But I didn't. I just didn't. I really just didn't. Alright?

Framed #307
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Thursday at 7:07 PM)

ska invita said:


> wasnt expecting this to be a film that everyone gets, but we're on our way to a clean sweep here


----------



## Elpenor (Friday at 12:01 AM)

Framed #308
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




NND 

Knew from frame 1 it would be a film I’d never even consider reading a review for


----------



## Epona (Friday at 12:06 AM)

Love this film tbh, seen it many times, if you've seen it you'll probably get it from frame 1 but if not then frame 2 for sure.

Framed #308
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Friday at 12:08 AM)

Framed #308
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Friday at 12:09 AM)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #308
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually a very decent film 👍


----------



## Epona (Friday at 12:22 AM)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's actually a very decent film 👍



I love it, it's actually a very good and hard-hitting future dystopia analogy of modern capitalism and kind of a heist movie at the same time, with a great cast, it is not quite in my top 10 films but it's in my list of good dystopian sci-fi


----------



## Orang Utan (Friday at 12:31 AM)

Never even heard of it!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Friday at 2:34 AM)

Framed #308
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I've not heard of it either

Sounds a bit like Logan's Run


----------



## High Voltage (Friday at 5:34 AM)

NND 

Framed #308
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Friday at 5:58 AM)

Not heard of it either

Framed #308
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Friday at 6:41 AM)

Seen bits of it 

Framed #308
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Gromit (Friday at 11:31 AM)

Framed #308
🎥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




If you've seen the film the first two frames are far more useful than the last 4 frames.

Good film by the way. The entire film is an analogy against the evil of capitalism.


----------



## Chz (Friday at 11:31 AM)

NND. Though looking it up it is the sort of thing I'd watch. Somehow passed me by, but I'll chalk that up to the Toddler Years when I didn't have the time or energy for anything.


----------



## Gromit (Friday at 11:32 AM)

Epona said:


> I love it, it's actually a very good and hard-hitting future dystopia analogy of modern capitalism and kind of a heist movie at the same time, with a great cast, it is not quite in my top 10 films but it's in my list of good dystopian sci-fi


I maybe should have read your spoiler before posting my own 😀


----------



## scifisam (Friday at 2:00 PM)

Guess based on what the image in frame two could have been to do with (never heard of the movie)

Framed #308
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## kalidarkone (Friday at 2:20 PM)

Framed #308
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Yesterday at 12:22 AM)

Framed #309
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Yesterday at 12:33 AM)

Framed #309
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





Mrs Miggins will get this in 1


----------



## Epona (Yesterday at 12:53 AM)

Framed #309
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## 8ball (Yesterday at 1:11 AM)

Bit shit, but I am verr verrr drunk…

Framed #309
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## High Voltage (Yesterday at 6:30 AM)

Never got into this particular franchise, which is a surprise frankly 

Framed #309
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Yesterday at 7:49 AM)

Thought it was a X has Fallen realised it was that franchise about frame three then gave up because fuck superheroes and the endless remakes of the same fucking film


----------



## ruffneck23 (Yesterday at 8:04 AM)

Framed #309
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Elpenor (Yesterday at 8:07 AM)

Artaxerxes said:


> Thought it was a X has Fallen realised it was that franchise about frame three then gave up because fuck superheroes and the endless remakes of the same fucking film


Same thought process


----------



## Gromit (Yesterday at 9:01 AM)

Artaxerxes said:


> Thought it was a X has Fallen realised it was that franchise about frame three then gave up because fuck superheroes and the endless remakes of the same fucking film


Framed #309
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




I started down the same path as you.
Then I thought the second Dan Brown book where they blow up the Vatican.
Got it before the embarrassing obviously last frame though thankfully.


----------



## DotCommunist (Yesterday at 10:04 AM)

this is a terrible fucking film, its bad as a concept and bad in execution

good to break the dry spell tho:
Framed #309
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Yesterday at 10:43 AM)

Elpenor said:


> Framed #309
> 🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩
> 
> 
> ...


Framed #309
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## smmudge (Yesterday at 10:47 AM)

Framed #309
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Yesterday at 10:56 AM)

Given Elpenor 's comment above, I properly laughed out loud when I got to the end and it told me precisely which absolute cock bollocks film it was


----------



## DaveCinzano (Yesterday at 11:11 AM)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Given Elpenor 's comment above, I properly laughed out loud when I got to the end and it told me precisely which absolute cock bollocks film it was


Just when are you going to grow up, Mrs Miggins? It may not seem like it now, but these things will have an impact on your future, so whilst you may think how _cool_ it is to sit at the back snickering away with your friends, there's nothing cool about putting in no effort. I've had Elpenor in my office, practically crying he feels so disappointed. You see, it's not just that you've let yourself down, you've also let me down, and you've let the whole thread down.

That said you're a bright young thing and you are well liked, and if only you put your shoulder to the grindstone once in a while then you would see better results, you would see what you were truly capable of.

So let's say no more about this, just pick yourself up, be more self-motivated, and try, try, try again.

And don't make me have to come and have this conversation with you again!


----------



## kalidarkone (Yesterday at 11:43 AM)

Framed #309
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟥









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Yesterday at 1:28 PM)

Framed #309
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				



Not seen it.


----------



## Elpenor (Yesterday at 2:11 PM)

DaveCinzano said:


> Just when are you going to grow up, Mrs Miggins? It may not seem like it now, but these things will have an impact on your future, so whilst you may think how _cool_ it is to sit at the back snickering away with your friends, there's nothing cool about putting in no effort. I've had Elpenor in my office, practically crying he feels so disappointed. You see, it's not just that you've let yourself down, you've also let me down, and you've let the whole thread down.
> 
> That said you're a bright young thing and you are well liked, and if only you put your shoulder to the grindstone once in a while then you would see better results, you would see what you were truly capable of.
> 
> ...


To Frame Them All My Days by Delderfield Cinzano


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Yesterday at 4:03 PM)

DaveCinzano said:


> Just when are you going to grow up, Mrs Miggins? It may not seem like it now, but these things will have an impact on your future, so whilst you may think how _cool_ it is to sit at the back snickering away with your friends, there's nothing cool about putting in no effort. I've had Elpenor in my office, practically crying he feels so disappointed. You see, it's not just that you've let yourself down, you've also let me down, and you've let the whole thread down.
> 
> That said you're a bright young thing and you are well liked, and if only you put your shoulder to the grindstone once in a while then you would see better results, you would see what you were truly capable of.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Yesterday at 4:10 PM)

Elpenor said:


> To Frame Them All My Days by Delderfield Cinzano


🤣 Seems a bit highbrow for me TBF


----------



## scifisam (Yesterday at 4:21 PM)

Framed #309
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Not seen it, but the t-shirt in frame 3 was a bit of a giveaway. Also would have fallen down the fallen trap, but they're not in the list.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Yesterday at 4:42 PM)

scifisam said:


> Also would have fallen down the fallen trap, but they're not in the list.


I think that's why it took me so long to even get on the board (I think I was so stumped my first try was the obviously-wrong _Mars Attacks!_)


----------



## ska invita (Today at 12:01 AM)

Framed #310
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛

my kinda film


----------



## DaveCinzano (Today at 12:04 AM)

Framed #310
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Nice googly on 1


----------



## DotCommunist (Today at 12:06 AM)

Framed #310
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Today at 12:09 AM)

In one!
The film Star Wars could have been


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Today at 12:25 AM)

Framed #310
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Watched a couple of times recently and still loved it.


----------



## Yossarian (Today at 5:55 AM)

Framed #310
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Knotted (Today at 6:17 AM)

Framed #310
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




More visually distinctive than the Third Man


----------



## High Voltage (Today at 6:40 AM)

Framed #310
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Today at 7:51 AM)

Framed #310
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				





Aaaaasahhhh


----------



## smmudge (Today at 8:42 AM)

Framed #310
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




After a twodle in wordle and onedle in worldle this was a bit disappointing, don't know anything about this film except for that character


----------



## Elpenor (Today at 8:58 AM)

Framed #310
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




At the point you’d get it if you’ve not seen it but know of it I guess


----------



## Dandred (Today at 10:51 AM)

Framed #310
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------



## ruffneck23 (Today at 11:07 AM)

Framed #310
🎥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf


----------

